#ubuntu-touch 2012-04-23
<Satoris> Geis does not build with newest Clang. It errors out because the headers try to use Generics even when C standards version is not c1x.
<Satoris> So either the Frame headers need to explicitly check that (how?) or this warning needs to be disabled in Geis.
<Satoris> Or, to but it another way, clang will reply true to __has_extension(c_generic_selections) even for earlier C standards versions.
<Satoris> Which is theoretically correct, but mostly useless.
<bregma> that would be a problem in frame, though, not geis, because geis has no knowledge of C generics
<Satoris> True.
<bregma> not that it shouldn't be fixed
<Satoris> The bug is either in Frame's headers being wrong or Clang reporting its capabilities incorrectly.
<bregma> well, if clang says it supports generics and it doesn't, is it not obvious what the problem is?
<bregma> or is the decision made at configuration time for frame?  That would definitely be wrong.
<Satoris> Well one could say that having the extension in c90 or whatever is not wrong per se, because it is an extension. It could be anything.
<Satoris> The decision is not made at configure time for Frame, no.
<Satoris> The extra checks that this extension is only used with C1X is not "wrong" either, because it only became officially supported at that time.
<Satoris> But combine -Wall and -Werror and then they clash.
 * bregma Quantal Quetzal ????
<cnd> Satoris, while it's not perfect in the sense that we are imposing C11 stuff into non-C11 compilations, I think it's actually a positive thing
<cnd> Satoris, I would be 100% behind any fixes to geis so it builds with clang :)
<cnd> tvoss, I have fixed all three of the Xlib memory leaks when running the frame and grail test suites :)
<Satoris> The proper thing to fix is Frame.
<cnd> unfortunately, they aren't serious enough to warrant an SRU
<cnd> Satoris, fix frame how?
<Satoris> In pseudocode, change current "supports generics" to "is c1x and supports generics".
<cnd> Satoris, if you don't want the _Generic type checking, then figure out how to disable that extension when you are compiling with clang
<tvoss> cnd, oh cool ... can re-enable the valgrind testing again then?
<cnd> tvoss, once Q opens up and we can upload fixes in libXi, libXext, and libXau
<Satoris> Takes some preprocessor work, though.
<tvoss> cnd, cool :)
<cnd> Satoris, if we require C11 and _Generic support, then we are inhibiting people compiling specifically with _Generic and earlier C standards
<cnd> they might actually want that
<cnd> I would suggest we want that for geis event
<cnd> even*
<Satoris> No, not require it. But only provide Generics if the standards version is c1x.
<Satoris> The reason this is an issue is -Werror. Otherwise we would just have one warning that is easy to inspect and deem irrelevant.
<cnd> I think it makes sense for us to have geis compile as c99, but have type checking through _Generic if available
<cnd> we should fix geis so it doesn't error
<cnd> it should be trivial type fixes
<Satoris> Then you need to disable this warning in Geis. There is no other way.
<cnd> Satoris, why can't we fix geis?
<bregma> fix geis because the frame code will not complie?
<cnd> bregma, it's geis that isn't compiling
<cnd> because the _Generic stuff is in the frame headers
<bregma> no, geis won;t build with clang because the code from frame won;t compile
<cnd> it's likely doing what it's intended to do: catch bad type usage
<Satoris> It can be claimed that what Clang does is not standards conformant.
<cnd> Satoris, is frame failing to build, or is geis failing to build
<Satoris> Which makes everything harder again.
<bregma> it's the frame code that's not compiling, ergo the problem is in the fame code
<Satoris> Frame compiles. Geis does not, due to the combination of compiler flags it uses.
<bregma> or, really, the problem is in clang
<cnd> Satoris, can you paste one of the errors
<cnd> or just pastebin the whole compilation output
<bregma> the frame project compiles, but the geis project does not compile because it is failing on frame code
<Satoris> Sure. It's on my other machine, hang on.
<bregma> can frame provide the necessary CFLAGS in its .pc file?
<cnd> bregma, that's the intended result, if geis is passing the wrong types into frame
<bregma> or if you try to compile it with clang without using the correct compile-time flags?
<cnd> bregma, I'm not sure what CFLAGS you are thinking are at work here
<Satoris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/942547/
<cnd> ohhhh
<cnd> it's failing because it is trying to use generic in non-c11 code
<cnd> I thought it was failing because of actual type checks
<Satoris> Which it theoretically can, because it is an extension.
<Satoris> The problem lies with -Wc11-extensions.
<Satoris> Combined with -Werror.
<cnd> ok, so yes, I think we need to fix frame so we don't trigger -Wc11-extensions
<cnd> Satoris, can you try changing the frame headers so it uses __has_feature(c_generic_selections)
<cnd> instead of __has_extension(c_generic_selections)
<Satoris> I can try, at least. :)
<dandrader> my status report: In utouch-geis, I'm taking libgtest out of libgtest_geis (which includes xorg-gtest and evemu fixtures) and making my test for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/984069 use gtest fw instead of check fw
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 984069 in utouch-geis "Individual touches from direct devices should be in window coordinates" [Medium,In progress]
<Satoris> Changing it makes Geis compile. Now I have to test whether it works as it should on Clang and GCC.
<tvoss> fixing  #950974 and polishing port of chromium patch to new infrastructure
<bregma> go go gadget ubottu
<cnd> ooh, looks like tvoss found a way to get around ubot5
<cnd> bug 950974
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 950974 in utouch-grail "Switch on atomic gestures for touchpads by default" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950974
<bregma> sweet, that stuff annoys me when it's not wanted
<bregma> 1
<tvoss> #1
<bregma> hmm
<cnd> what am I going to be doing...
<tvoss> bug 1
<bregma> bug 1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<bregma> heh
<Satoris> bug 2
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<tvoss> bug 666
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 666 in Launchpad itself "can't file a bug on Ubuntu" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666
<cnd> I think I'll be working on architecture docs
<cnd> and bugs if needed
<cnd> and thinking about updates to utouch-qml
<bregma> I'm going to be saying Quantal Quetzal until it loses all meaning
<Satoris> Trying to find bugs. And found them too. Plus some secret stuff.
<cnd> oh, quantel quetzal?
<bregma> I have restructured all the integration tests in geis, and even got most of them to pass repeatedly
<cnd> yay
<bregma> quantAl, not quantel (which was a computer manufracturer)
<bregma> manufracturer, heh, there's a freudian slip
<dandrader> ah, so "Quantal Quetzal" is the nickname of Ubuntu 12.10. I thought it was just a bunch of random words stitched together :)
<bregma> I have one last integration test still sometimes failing, but if you guys with new tests would get them in I would appreciate it
<bregma> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1121
<Satoris> cnd: that fix works properly on GCC and Clang. Will send a merge proposal.
<cnd> Satoris, thanks!
<cnd> bregma, dandrader: I still need reviewed-by tags on the first three xorg-gtest patches I sent out
<bregma> I sent out mails for those, I see they never appeared on the list
<bregma> hmm, evidently the mails were not signed -- is that required for that list?
<cnd> no
<cnd> bregma, I got the reply for the last patch
<cnd> but not the first three
<bregma> I signed the last reply (or, didn't disable signing)
<bregma> a number of Debian lists reject signed messages, I just never know which list needs what any more
<bregma> there, just resent the first three reviewed-by replies (signed this time) -- and I see them on the list
<cnd> thanks
<cnd> I'll get those applied
<bregma> we're getting hit with about 10 cm of wet snow right now
<Satoris> Hmm, Frame has missing header checks in configure: ../../src/v2/x11/device_x11.cpp:28:37: fatal error: xorg/xserver-properties.h: No such file or directory
<cnd> ahh
<cnd> Satoris, we need to check for the xorg-server package
<Satoris> Same for Geis regarding xcb-proto and Pythong bindings.
<cnd> you can add that to the PKG_CHECK_MODULES for XINPUT
<cnd> dandrader, bregma: latest fixes to xorg-gtest are available in the daily ppa now :)
<bregma> these are just your patches or are there other changes?
<cnd> just the four patches I sent out
<cnd> but there was another change since the precise release
<cnd> after installing the latest xorg-gtest and restarting your X session, you shouldn't need to switch VTs to do trackpad tests
<cnd> bregma, it's not clear to me if you approve of my change to the geis subscription flags
<cnd> you didn't mark as approvide or needs fixing, etc.
<cnd> https://code.launchpad.net/~chasedouglas/utouch-geis/subscription-flags/+merge/102920
<bregma> hmm, I have xserver-xorg-dev 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.1 from precise-proposed/main installed, and 'pkg-config --modversion xorg-server' gives me 1.11.3 so the merge proposal from Satoris fails to detect XINPUT because it's looking for 1.11.4 ...  any idea what's up with that?
<cnd> bregma, you should have 1.11.4...
<cnd> bregma, apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-dev
<bregma> I posted the information I gleaned from apt-cache policy
<cnd> oh right
<cnd> hmm... I have the same
<bregma> that's my concern:  is the package in precise-proposed incorrect?
<cnd> yeah, xorg-server is incorrect
<cnd> it's not really a big deal, nothing in the point releases has changed the api/abi
<cnd> it's likely because of how we have a frankenserver, and I probably forgot to bump a version somewhere
<bregma> as to your merge proposal, the change doesn't change anything except using a non-idiomatic way to express it
<cnd> bregma, so are you ok with it?
<bregma> I'm not a big fan of non-idiomatic code, but it doesn't really matter, and is in keeping with the Ubuntu philosphy of 'we reinvent things'
<cnd> hmm?
<cnd> I'm just trying to fix compilation using c++
<bregma> does the C compiler not use C linkage when a name is enclosed in ectern "C" {} ?
<bregma> C++ compiler, I mean
<bregma> and, um, extern
<bregma> I'm asking because I know it will emit bariables with that typedef as 'int' because of the C linkage, but I'm not sure whether the C++ front-end will change the semantics because of the C linkage
<bregma> s/bariables/variables/
<cnd> bregma, I can give you a sample c++ file if you like
<bregma> enums are one of the significant differences between C and C++
<cnd> bregma, http://paste.ubuntu.com/942681/
<cnd> if you save that as test.c, gcc is fine with it
<cnd> if you save it as test.cpp, gcc errors out
<bregma> yes, I just constructed and analysed a test -- it looks like GCC has interpreted [7.5] as exclusive and that [7.2] supersedes the normatively included C standard, which as far as I can tell is a legitimate interpretation
<bregma> of the C++ standard
<bregma> I will approve the change
<cnd> ok
<cnd> bregma, oh noes! we have a typo in the geis api: GEIS_INIT_SEND_SYNCHRONOS_EVENTS
<cnd> perhaps we should also define GEIS_INIT_SEND_SYNCHRONOUS_EVENTS?
<bregma> I noticed that a while back, but the freeze was on so I never fixed it
<bregma> it won;t hurt to just add a synonym
<cnd> #define GEIS_INIT_SEND_SYNCHRONOUS_EVENTS GEIS_INIT_SEND_SYNCHRONOS_EVENTS
<bregma> that'll do for now
<cnd> bregma, did you see my message to multi-touch-dev about cleaning up device support bugs?
<cnd> I just want to confirm you don't have any issue with it
<bregma> last week?
<cnd> yeah, from friday
<bregma> I don;t have any problem with it
<bregma> if a device doesn;t conform to the Win HIS standard, it's not our bug to fix
<bregma> *HID*
<bregma> (and even if it does, but that's different)
<cnd> k
<cnd> I'm trying to get our bug counts down
<cnd> and make the reports more useful
<cnd> the next task will be to deal with ginn bugs
<cnd> we'll discuss at the sprint
<bregma> yes, ginn and friends needs some lovin'
<cnd> nearly half the bugs against canonical-multitouch are ginn :(
<cnd> lunch!
<cnd> yay!
<cnd> I'm playing with utouch qml
<cnd> updating it to use non-atomic gestures
<bregma> mid-air collision in merge proposal reviews
<cnd> and it does multiple simultaneous gestures at the same time
<bregma> the future is now
<cnd> unfortunately, utouch-qml is currently broken because of the bug dandrader is fixing and because of the change in coordinates
<cnd> and now I have to figure out how to make qml tests...
<cnd> it might involve having to make a version of xorg-gtest or an xinput mock in ruby :(
<cnd> qml testability is the upstream testing framework
<cnd> and you test qml not by using qml
<cnd> but by using ruby...
<bregma> sounds like work
<cnd> yeah...
<cnd> I've never used ruby
<bregma> once you learn it you can become a web dev
<bregma> haven't you always wanted to be a web dev?
<cnd> ummm...
<cnd> hmm... one problem of git-bzr: how do I do --fixes?
<cnd> bregma, it looks like we aren't populating all the device attrs
<cnd> we're missing the axis info
<cnd> geisview, and by extension utouch-qml, don't have them defined
<cnd> hrm... I wasn't paying close enough attention to the geis changes for gesture accept/reject
<cnd> utouch-qml relies on the old useless function signature
<cnd> so it won't compile anymore
#ubuntu-touch 2012-04-24
<elijah> Hey guys - I think I have utouch installed, how can I confirm it is working?
<dandrader> elijah, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Testing
<dandrader> more specifically https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Testing/UsingMtview
<dandrader> and then https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Testing/UsingGeisview
<elijah> dandrader: thanks a bunch
<dandrader> status report: I'm updating the merge proposal with the fix for bug 978378 according to comments received
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 978378 in unity (Ubuntu) "A window can be moved even when some fingers are not over it" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978378
<dandrader> cnd, bregma, Satoris, tvoss, stand up meeting
<cnd> morning all
<cnd> thanks dandrader :)
<Satoris> Preparation for UDS demo.
<dandrader> morning
<cnd> I'm going to merge in the utouch-qml fixes and hopefully release them upstream and get them uploaded as either a fix in the release or an SRU
<cnd> then back to architecture documentation
<bregma> I did some reviews, catching up on correspondence, trying to get ALL the geis integration tests to pass ALL the time
<tvoss> porting the chromium patch, frame backend work
<Satoris> cnd: probably
<Satoris> Skype today.
<cnd> ok
<cnd> bregma, what's the debhelper debug env var?
<cnd> to spit out more verbosity while dh builds a package?
<bregma> DH_VERBOSE ?
<bregma> set it to 1
<cnd> ok
<bregma> I also often end up running dh manually from the command line with --verbose to see what it's doing (it gives different output)
<cnd> hmm
<cnd> I'm building a new utouch-qml package
<bregma> but DH_VERBOSE=1 in the debian/rules file is easier to start with
<cnd> and it's not stripping the library in dh_strip
<bregma> odd
<cnd> argh
<cnd> I have a DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="noopt nostrip noudeb nocheck parallel=16" in my env :)
<cnd> for xorg-server builds
<bregma> that'll do it
<bregma> I wish bzr had a useful working rebase, I have a case where it would just be the right tool for the job
<cnd> bregma, I assume you mean an interactive rebase?
<cnd> there is bzr rebase
<bregma> I have that installed but last I looked at it it wasn't a true rebase, might be worth playing with though
<bregma> yep, does exactly what I need, thanks
<bregma> cnd, testsuite/recordings/touchscreen_a/pinch_2.record seems to be missing fro geis (from your recent gtest_attrs.cpp change)
<cnd> hmm...
<cnd> I probably forgot to bzr add it
<cnd> yep
<cnd> I'll commit it
<cnd> bregma, committed
<cnd> dandrader, it looks like you're basically rebasing all your work when you update a merge proposal
<cnd> that basically breaks how lp reviews are supposed to work :)
<cnd> and makes it not any better than making a new MP
<cnd> instead, you can make changes as new commits
<cnd> then it's easier for us to figure out how things really changed
<dandrader> cnd, and the idea is to organize the commits only after the whole thing gets accepted or to merge the resulting mess as it is?
<cnd> merge the mess
<cnd> that's the bzr+lp way of doing things
<cnd> if you want to keep distinct changes separate
<cnd> then you can look into bzr pipeline
<cnd> for example, each of your commits in this proposal could be its own pipe in a pipeline
<cnd> pipeline is like a mesh of the git and bzr methods
<dandrader> so the idea is that the history inside a branch that got merged is pretty much useless and in bzr people work with (bisect, revert, blame) only the merge commits?
<bregma> that's the current argument
<bregma> or maybe the current religious orthodoxy among the converted
<cnd> dandrader, the history inside the branch serves two purposes:
<cnd> 1. during review, it's easy to see how the branch changed due to review feedback, especially since lp interleaves changes with the review comments
<cnd> 2. after merging, someone can go back and see why changes were made
<cnd> the usefulness of 2 is dubious, imo
<cnd> but the usefulness of 1 is very high :)
<bregma> agreed
<cnd> when reviewing your branch, I was having to go back and forth between my previous review and your current revisions to see what has been changed
<cnd> and I didn't have your old revisions any more to compare against
<dandrader> right
<cnd> bzr pipeline is the best of both worlds
<cnd> because each individual change has its own branch and review history
<dandrader> I would say the best way would be to just comment on top for the sake of an easier review ("avoiding reviewer fatigue" as bzr pipeline puts it) and then sanitizing the commits before finally merging
<dandrader> or the bzr pipeline way, which I don't know yet
<cnd> the problem with sanitizing commits before merging is that I don't want to do extra work :)
<dandrader> I the submitter is not the one doing the merge than this step is not feasible indeed
<bregma> I do not like bzr pipeline
<cnd> bzr pipeline has some usability issues, agreed
<cnd> there are two issues with bzr pipeline for me:
<cnd> 1. I want to be able to rebase later pipes onto earlier pipes instead of constantly merging (it kinda works under specific circumstances, but it's not worth the risk of double commits or losing work)
<cnd> 2. it shouldn't allow you to hop between pipes without pumping changes first
<cnd> I think 2 is why its easy to lose work with pipeline
<bregma> yes, it's (1) that was really the biggest issue for me (aside from losing work somehow)
<bregma> a rebasing pump would make pipelines really nice
<cnd> I don't think it would be *that* hard
<cnd> but I don't have 3 weeks of time to spend on it :)
<dandrader> is there a point in merging a branch with a single commit instead of pushing the commit directly?
<cnd> dandrader, I don't think there's much of a difference
<cnd> I merge them just to be consistent
<cm-t> hi, i have a question, because I am not sure if I should report as a bug
<cm-t> I am on a tablet PC (HP touchsmart tm2) and on the beta2 i had the multitouch working on touchpad and touchscreen
<cm-t> and since an update (I can check logs) one feature does not work
<cm-t> this feature was not a multitouh thing :  i could scroll with one finger (it looks to detect I did it on the touch screen only)
<cm-t> for example in empathy i need 2 finger to scroll on touchpad, i can use 2 finger on touchscreen  but it is so simple to scroll with one finger
<cm-t> does this feature deseabled on purpose ?
<cm-t> (i mean the 1 finger on touchscreen, not touchpad)
<cnd> cm-t, that's likely being implemented in gtk
<cnd> I would ask in #ubuntu-desktop since it's not using the utouch stack
<cm-t> I see
<cm-t> thanks you cnd
<cnd> np
#ubuntu-touch 2012-04-25
<speakman> Anyway to test current work of "pixel perfect" scroll in Chromium? I'm on MacBook Air. Interresting work! :)
<tvoss> speakman, we do not have a ready to use ppa yet, but stay tuned :)
<speakman> tvoss: I'm staying very tuned (I just tuned you guys in) - just let me know if there's anything I can do to help or test! :)
<tvoss> speakman, awesome, thanks for your help :) I'll let you know once we have packages available
<Satoris> The upstream merge request is here: http://chromiumcodereview.appspot.com/9773024
<Satoris> If you feel adventurous, you can try compiling it.
<speakman> Thanks! Satoris; I'll give it a shot!
<Satoris> Just so you know: building Chromium is not a trivial task...
<speakman> I figured :)
<Satoris> The patch works only on Precise. Other releases are too old.
<speakman> k, so apt-get source chromium && patch ... && build?
<Satoris> No, you need Chromium trunk.
<speakman> ok
<Satoris> Chromium wiki has build instructions which are quite good.
<speakman> Yep, I though you meant the chromium version in Precise. I think I misinterpreted you. Sorry. :)
<Satoris> Also note that Chromium can not be built on 32-bit machines. It is too big.
<Satoris> The platform you build on needs to be 64 bit Precise and the source the newest head.
<speakman> k, thanks!
<speakman> gclient sync'ing now. Wonder if my 40GB SSD partition on MBA will be enough?
<Satoris> Probably yes.
<speakman> ok, lets see. In this speed (~200kB/s) it will take a couple of weeks...
<speakman> btw, I'm happy this is happening on chromium and not firefox since the later has very slow rendering in Linux. Do you know why Ubuntu keep delivering with Firefox preinstalled and not Chromium?
<speakman> btw - I don't have any particual gestures in Ubuntu Precise at all. Are there supposed to be any per default, or do I have to install any packages manually to have the guestures mentioned here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch ?
<speakman> Running 12.04 newly updated on MacBook Air 11"
<speakman> a 2012 MBA that is
<bregma> 12.04 has 3- and 4-touch gestures in Unity by default, have you tried those?
<speakman> bregma: do you mean 3- and 4-finger guestures? I've tried those listed in the link, but none seem to work.
<bregma> well, that doesn't sound right
<bregma> I know Satoris has everything working on a Macbook, but evidently he's gone for the day
<bregma> cnd might have some insight, but I'm not sure if he's around today
<speakman> Ok, any idea which tool should be installed and running for gestures to work? I can always try to debug it myself if I could only get a hint where to start.
<bregma> no tool, they should just work
<speakman> ok, built-in into Unity?
<bregma> yes
<speakman> k, thanks
<bregma> if you install the utouch-geis-tools package, you should be able to run the geisview tool to see if other gestures are recognized by the system
<bregma> you need to give it the ID of a window you'll do gesture over, otehrwise it will assume the root window and will fail because Unity has already grabbed the gestures in the root window
<speakman> Classes added: Flick, Drag, Pinch, Rotate, Tap, Touch
<speakman> didn't complain about root window being busy, weird?
<speakman> might be related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/889144
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 889144 in unity (Ubuntu) "Three-finger window drag no longer works" [Medium,Triaged]
<cnd> speakman, so when you try a four-tap the dash doesn't show?
<speakman> cnd: nope
<cnd> speakman, and you're in unity 3d?
<speakman> Are there any packages that might conflict? If I remember correctly, I think I tried to installed a few packages while trying to get the multitouch working.
<speakman> cnd: unity 3d, yes
<cnd> there shouldn't be any conflicts
<speakman> ok
<cnd> speakman, can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<speakman> More reports with the same issue:; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/931171
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 931171 in unity (Ubuntu) "no multitouch gestures?" [Low,Confirmed]
<speakman> cnd: sure, w8
<speakman> It's huge: http://paste.ubuntu.com/945725/
<speakman> cnd:  ^
<speakman> ("RandR disabled" hm?)
<cnd> ok, that looks fine
<speakman> oops, five lines above: "RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message." :)
<speakman> cnd: look at the bottom - still looks fine?
<cnd> oh right
<speakman> Row 555 and below
<cnd> looks like there have been problems :)
<speakman> :D
<cnd> I've not seen that bug before
<cnd> it's saying that it reached touchscreen pointer emulation code, but your device isn't a touchscreen
<cnd> so that's a bug
<tvoss> quick summary of my day: restoring my harddrive
<speakman> Ok. According to the bug reports on Launchpad I'm not alone with gestures not working in Precise. Not sure they have the same bug though.
<cnd> speakman, if you can reproduce it, install xserver-xorg-core-dbg and then log out and back in
<speakman> tvoss: crash?
<cnd> speakman, there are many reasons why gestures may not work, some of them expected :(
<tvoss> speakman, yeah ... forgot my power cable yesterday and wanted to get up too quickly
<speakman> cnd: It's absolutely reproducable; I've never got gestuers working :) Installing...
<speakman> tvoss: :(
<speakman> Hm. Still downloading Chromium source. Wonder if it will restart from scratch if it gets interrupted? But I consider this a bigger issue so canceling the source clone.
<cnd> I'm going to verify that the utouch-qml sru is correct, then help speakman with his troubles, then work on architecture documentation and a crazy idea for legacy trackpad gesture handling
<cnd> dandrader, bregma: standups!
<dandrader> preparing an SRU for utouch-geis
<dandrader> and working on a new port of the geisv2 api in unity using the accept/reject stuff
<speakman> cnd: is logging out enough or should I reboot?
<cnd> speakman, logging out is enough
<cnd> it restarts the X server
<bregma> I'm working with dandrader on the SRU, playing with test cases, and looking at #987539
<bregma> bug 987539
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 987539 in utouch-geis (Ubuntu Precise) "Grail backend does not populate device X and Y axis attributes" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987539
<bregma> and redoing my Debian package proposals, maybe I can get a sponsor at UDS
<cnd> bregma, since I'm gone tomorrow, can you handle the weekly report?
<speakman> cnd: I've restarted X, was tail -f'ing my Xorg.0.log and trying to perform some gestures, and then Xorg suddenly died and left me at login screen.
<cnd> speakman, hrm...
<cnd> that's not good
<cnd> speakman, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<speakman> Got some similiar errors in Xorg.0.log again, but it's the same backtrace as before -dbg package was installed. How do I make sure I'm running the dbg version?
<cnd> speakman, btw, you can use pastebinit to quickly pastebin a file
<cnd> speakman, the dbg package merely installs the symbols
<cnd> what version of the xserver are you running?
<cnd> what package version
<speakman> Already using pasteinbit - don't think it would work else way :D
<cnd> heh
<speakman> cnd: xserver-xorg-core 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.1
<cnd> ok
<cnd> there's a possibility it is a regression introduced in that package
<speakman> Must leave office atm, back in a few minutes. I'll post pastebin urls before leaving
<speakman> cnd: this is .old: http://paste.ubuntu.com/945751/
<cnd> speakman, are you on x86_64?
<bregma> cnd, no problem on the report, especially if people copy me on their reports (hint hint everyone)
<cnd> oh right, it's in the log
<speakman> cnd: this is current: http://paste.ubuntu.com/945753/
<cnd> bregma, I'll forward them if not
<speakman> I'm on x86_64
<speakman> I really have to leave, will be back in a ~15minutes or something.
<cnd> k
<cnd> I'll be analyzing your log to see what might be going wrong
<cnd> speakman, for some reason your touches appear to be marked as pointer emulating touches
<cnd> which should only occur for touchscreens
<cnd> speakman, please run "xinput list bcm5974" and pastebin the output
<cnd> hmm.. no, that wouldn't fully explain it
<cnd> I wonder if you're hitting some sort of memory corruption bug
<speakman> back...
<speakman> here's xinput list in case of interrest: http://paste.ubuntu.com/945792/
<cnd> that looks good
<cnd> speakman, when you try to perform a gesture, what applications are open?
<cnd> what windows are you performing the gesture over?
<speakman> i just got terminal window full screen right now for example
<cnd> speakman, gnome-terminal?
<speakman> yes
<speakman> anything in particular you want me to try?
<cnd> speakman, I might give you a package to install to give us more info
<speakman> sure
<cnd> will you be around for another 20 mins?
<speakman> yep
<cnd> ok
<cnd> speakman, please install this: http://people.canonical.com/~cndougla/utouch/xserver-xorg-core_1.11.4-0ubuntu10.1_amd64.deb
<cnd> reproduce the issue
<cnd> then pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<speakman> on my way...
<speakman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/945839/
<speakman> Can you see that Xorg.0.log is created by this new instance? Or will it always start over when Xorg is restarted?
<cnd> it will be overwritten
<cnd> speakman, but that particular paste is identical to your previous one
<cnd> it may have switched DISPLAY numbers
<cnd> you can do: ps aux | grep X
<speakman> k
<cnd> and look for the argument that is like ":<number>"
<cnd> that's the display number
<cnd> then you want to paste the /var/log/Xorg.<number>.log
<speakman> yep, daniel@mba:~$ env | grep DISPLAY
<speakman> DISPLAY=:1.0
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> so pastebin Xorg.1.log
<speakman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/945846/
<speakman> should I try some gestures too?
<cnd> yes
<cnd> cause there's no errors in that log :)
<speakman> I can't make any errors in the log no matter what
<speakman> but gestures still doesn't work :)
<cnd> hmmm
<speakman> [ 11462.492] Build Date: 23 April 2012  10:28:29AM
<speakman> didn't you just build a new xorg?
<cnd> that might be a red herring
<cnd> I had a build lying around
<cnd> I added a patch
<cnd> so it didn't rebuild the whole thing
<cnd> speakman, I built with optimizations disabled
<cnd> let me rebuild with optimizations
<cnd> maybe that's affecting things
<speakman> ok
<cnd> otherwise, the change I made was merely to print out a stack trace when a bug occurred
<cnd> it should have had identical functionality to the version in the archive
<speakman> Ok, maybe I just can't trigger the bug anymore?
<speakman> Maybe I havn't had the bug for a time, but kept pushing the wrong log to pastebin?
<speakman> (still no errors...)
<cnd> well, the log with the errors shows the -0ubuntu10.1 version
<speakman> ok?
<cnd> so it is likely a real bug
<speakman> yes, Xorg.0.log is only ~1.5h old
<speakman> whats your timezone btw?
<cnd> PDT
<cnd> speakman, have you dragged a window around using the titlebar?
<cnd> I may have an idea
<speakman> no, i havn't. Using three fingers or just single-click and hold while dragging?
<cnd> hmm
<cnd> speakman, well, download and install the xserver again
<cnd> it's been rebuilt with optimizations
<speakman> ok
<cnd> speakman, I'll be back in about 20-30 mins
<speakman> ok, I'm running the new xserver now and still can't trigger any bugs :(
<cnd> speakman, you can try reinstalling the xserver from the archive to see if you can reproduce
<cnd> we could also move on and try to figure out why gestures aren't working
<cnd> for that, we need to start unity with a special debugging environment variable
<cnd> in a terminal, do:
<cnd> GRAIL_DEBUG=-1 unity 2>&1 | tee /tmp/unity.log
<cnd> usually that will kill and restart unity
<cnd> sometimes unity may die again
<cnd> so you have to re-run the command
<speakman> Now running with the grail debug stuff
<speakman> What do you want me to do? :)
<cnd> speakman, try performing gestures
<cnd> like a four touch tap
<cnd> you should see tons of output spewing down your terminal
<speakman> lol, no nothing. :)
<cnd> hmmm
<cnd> that's odd
<cnd> any errors in your X log? :)
<speakman> except for "e"'s. For each four finger tap it will put an 'e' in the terminal window :)
<cnd> hmm... that's very strange
<speakman> Nope, silent...
<cnd> speakman, is ginn running?
<cnd> ps aux | grep ginn
<speakman> yes
<cnd> interesting
<speakman> yes again :)
<cnd> do you use ginn?
<speakman> how do I know that?
<cnd> you don't then :)
<cnd> sudo apt-get remove ginn
<cnd> then log out and back in
<cnd> see if gestures work
<speakman> on my way :)
<speakman> Ok, now back in unity
<speakman> (but not with the GRAIL_DEBUG set)
<speakman> now things are happening
<cnd> good :)
<speakman> Now I can move a window using three fingers
<speakman> but its VERY sensitive!
<cnd> we need to stop punishing people who install ppa:utouch-team/daily with a ginn that autoruns at startup and may grab ahead of Unity :(
<speakman> does not relate to the speed of the cursor! it's WAY faster
<cnd> yeah, that's sort of a known issue
<speakman> ok
<cnd> I don't have a good answer for that, tbh
<cnd> I've thought about it
<cnd> the problem is that we are trying to emulate the speed of trackpad to cursor movements
<cnd> but that's embedded deep in the X server
<cnd> using algorithms that can be replicated outside the X server
<cnd> our gesture code for moving windows is currently too simplistic
<cnd> and will change speed depending on the resolution and size of your trackpad
<cnd> speakman, I suggest filing a bug against unity and subscribing the utouch-bugs team
<speakman> filing a bug for what? :)
<cnd> for the window moving gesture being too fast
<cnd> if it's an issue for you
<cnd> I've kind of been hoping that while it's not good, it's not a huge deal for most people...
<speakman> ah k, yes it's a big issue :)
<speakman> So, is there a gesture to move back and forward in the browser?
<cnd> speakman, no, not yet
<cnd> speakman, so about your X issue, I still don't know what could be wrong
<cnd> if you can reproduce it again, let me know
<bregma> merge proposal emails seem really delayed today
<cnd> bregma, why is export-dynamic needed?
<bregma> otherwise the mock X11 symbols are not used to satisfy the symbols in subsequently loaded libraries like libutouch-frame (and... bang)
<cnd> why not?
<cnd> isn't that how normal libraries work?
<bregma> no
<cnd> or are you saying that the utouch-frame libs are attempting to load the real x libs?
<bregma> yes, that
<cnd> ok
<bregma> normally symbol resolution is a DAG
<bregma> we seem to have broken UDD :(
<cnd> bregma, hmm?
<bregma> the automated UDD uploader has been balking on some utouch packages for a while now...  it's not just our stuff, evidently the UDD uploader is pretty buggy
<bregma> so, the code in lp for Ubuntu does not match the packages in Ubuntu
<bregma> not _our_ problem
<bregma> http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> I've heard there are some issues there
<bregma> we don't usually use UDD so we didn't notice
<cnd> the desktop team has also given up on UDD
<bregma> UDD is useful if you're packaging an external source but is more limited if you're packaging something with the upstream maintained in launchpad
<bregma> .. holy crow, worms ate my day, I got nothing done I set out to do this morning
<cnd> heh
<cnd> I feel like that every day
#ubuntu-touch 2012-04-26
<dandrader> bregma, ping
<bregma> pong-ng-g
<bregma> dandrader, your SRU was accepted
<dandrader> bregma,  yep. do you have a device with a touchscreen running ubuntu? :)
<bregma> I do... it's not toally up-to-date (and won't be for at least a few hours)
<bregma> the archive servers seem a little overwhelmed this morning for some reason
<dandrader> my status report: Continuing the work on a new port of Unity gestures code to use Geis v2 with accept() and reject()
<dandrader> bregma, tvoss: stand up meeting
<bregma> playing with fancier test case harnesses
<bregma> I guess that's done, then
<tvoss> restoring my harddisk, cursing the new chromium gr infrastructure
<Satoris> Fighting crappy Internet, preparing for sprint, combing through Arsenal.
<bregma> tvoss and Satoris, could you copy me on your weekly status reports?  I'm writing the summary report this week in Chase's absence.
<Satoris> My previous line pretty much summarizes my weekly report. Just substitute crappy Internet with bug work.
<tvoss> bregma, ack
<Satoris> Oh, and preparing for Sprint presentation.
<bregma> you mean crappy bug work instead of crappy internet? .... done
<Satoris> Yes. Of course.
<bregma> hey, _all_ my work is crappy, not just my bugs
<Satoris> I focus my crappiness with laser precision on bugs.
<Satoris> Especially the ones I file on other projects.
<bregma> mmm, the smell of laser-heated bugs, their chitinous carapaces popping like popcorn.....
<Satoris> Smells like victory.
<bregma> and slightly like burning hair
<Satoris> Well, there's that.
<Satoris> I have tomorrow off, so see you on Monday.
<drostie> Anyone tried kubuntu-active yet?
<drostie> it's supposed to have a KDE optimized for touch, just came out.
<cnd> bregma, dandrader: the utouch-geis sru should have contained all the bug fixes to date
<cnd> srus take a couple weeks to process, so we can't just fix one bug in each sru
<bregma> I didn't realize there were more bug fixes available
<cnd> bregma, there are like 5
<cnd> bug 985916
<bregma> I know I have one in the queue, but it's not done yet
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 985916 in utouch-geis (Ubuntu Precise) "Position deltas are incorrect when synchronous events are not enabled" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985916
<cnd> bug 986215
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 986215 in utouch-geis (Ubuntu Precise) "Radius delta values should be a ratio instead of a difference" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986215
<cnd> bug 813819
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 813819 in utouch-geis (Ubuntu) "GeisSubscriptionFlags declared as enum when it is really a bitmask" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813819
<dandrader> cnd, so what should be done now?
<cnd> and then the one that was uploaded, bug 984069
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 984069 in utouch-geis "Individual touches from direct devices should be in window coordinates" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984069
<bregma> I will make sure these get in with the next SRU
<cnd> I would rather get them fixed in this sru
<cnd> can we ask someone on #ubuntu-devel for help?
<cnd> it shouldn't be a problem to supersede one sru with another
<cnd> particularly because without bug 985916, unity window move gestures don't work right
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 985916 in utouch-geis (Ubuntu Precise) "Position deltas are incorrect when synchronous events are not enabled" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985916
<bregma> with this many bugfixes would it not be better to just do a new upstream release?
<cnd> bregma, probably
<cnd> as long as the upstream release only contains the fixes
<cnd> I think one or two items have been committed that are not strictly bug fixes
<bregma> I'll have to check that
<cnd> so we will need to consider branching
<cnd> thanks bregma, dandrader
<bregma> yes, back to my branching process discussion point I've been meaning to finish writing up so we can discuss it next week
<bregma> man, it's nice to be playing with C++ again
#ubuntu-touch 2012-04-27
<bregma> hey lads, I won't be around for standup today, I have to run an errand up Renfrew way
<bregma> if anyone sees dandrader, tell him I need the two latest merge proposals reviewed ASAP
<tvoss> bregma, ack
<dandrader> bregma, is there a coding style that utouch-geis follows for C++ code?
<tvoss> finishing hd recovery, preparations for sprint
<tvoss> dandrader, standups :)
<dandrader> reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~bregma/utouch-geis/gtest-refactor/+merge/103738 and learning about some fancy C++ constructs along the way (like std::bind)
<tvoss> dandrader, pointers to member functions are so much fun :)
<tvoss> therefore mem_fun
<xerent> getting ready to test my multi-touch controller with ubuntu. are generic HID multi-touch digitizer drivers included in 12.04 LTS? will they load automatically when the USB device is detected and the interface/report descriptors parsed? should I do anything in preparation or just slap the device on the USB bus?
<xerent> lots of stupid questions, bear with me ;)
<dandrader> xerent, I think cnd would be the guy to answer those questions but he's not around today (even though still logged on).
<xerent> i'll stay idle, don't worry :)
<bregma> dandrader|afk, MP requested changes done, could be please give another review so I can  SRU #987539 (and others) today?
<bregma> bug 987539 is a regression from 11.10
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 987539 in utouch-geis (Ubuntu Precise) "Grail backend does not populate device X and Y axis attributes" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987539
<bregma> thank ye
<bregma> I hate writing SRUs, they make me feel like I'm doing something wrong for some reason
<dandrader> bregma, that's probably part of the idea behind the SRU process :)
<bregma> I guess it's like dating:  if you don;t feel humiliated, you're doing it wrong
<dandrader> bregma, let's suppose I have two subscriptions in a utouch-geis client that's _not_ using atomic gestures: a 3-touches Touch and a 4-touches Drag. Then I get a GestureBegin for a 3-touches touch. How do I know that there's not a 4-fingers drag coming up?
<dandrader> because if I accept that 3-fingers touch straight away I won't ever receive the 4-fingers drag, right?
<bregma> at this point, I'm just not sure any more
<bregma> I think we need Chase to give us an overview of non-atomic gestures next week
<dandrader> yep
<dandrader> I recall that at least in GRAIL api there's a property telling you whether all possible gesture combinations have already been presented
<dandrader> so that, in this case, you would know whether it's safe to accept the 3-touches' Touch as there's not a possibility for a 4 touches' drag anymore containing the same touch points
<dandrader> UGSlicePropertyConstructionFinished
<dandrader> bregma, is that property or concept exposed in geis?
<bregma> nope
<dandrader> hmmm, I think we need such thing in Geis. I just hit a wall in the unity gestures implementation using non-atomic rules. Unless I implement a kind of timeout mechanism on unity side, which wouldn't be nice
<bregma> it would need to be transformed into an event (so, from level-triggered to edge-triggered)
#ubuntu-touch 2012-04-28
<WebVisitor-5> hey guys what's the repositroy for gestures for touchpads on notebooks? The only gesture I want is a single finger gesture to scroll to the left at the top of my touchpad to go back in my browser...anyone know?
<WebVisitor-5> I don't think my touchpad supports multi-touch, but in vista I was able to scroll to the left and go back a page in my browser with my touchpad
<WebVisitor-5> Thanks in advance guys
<WebVisitor-5> everyone seems afk
<WebVisitor-5> I'll try another time, or maybe some forums
<WebVisitor-5> thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2012-04-29
<DhrE> hello, I wondered if my laptop touchpad supports 2 finger gestures
<DhrE> Is there any way to figure that out?
<DhrE> I have an 5Y old laptop of Dell, a Inspiron 6400, I know nothing about the touchpad itself
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-22
<dfly720> hi!
<dfly720> i am a young programmer and i want to help the comunity to develope touch :)
<dfly720> anybody help me?
<Guest13600> Hey, boys, I have question for you
<Guest13600> whether really to stitch Acer liquid mini Ubuntu touch?(GT)
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti frameworks/base went from 1.2G to 7.3M
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool
 * sergiusens prepares patch
<rsalveti> sergiusens: only bug I could find is the camera flip/invert that happens after switching from back to front
<rsalveti> the rest is good, we can safely tag it
<rsalveti> and be done with quantal :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah... gusch found the root cause, but I don't think it's going to be fixed soon
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I'm moving to raring no matter what tomorrow :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/patches_framework_base/
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool, quite a few, will test them tomorrow :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: sounds good... expect the image to be smaller too
<rsalveti> sergiusens: awesome
<sergiusens> a bit smaller, not that much ;-)
<paul_> test message...
<Requ13scat> salve
<Requ13scat> mi sapete dire se nella versione ultima du ubuntu touch è possibile la connesione dati mobile?
<Requ13scat> can you tell me if the latest version of ubuntu touch is able to the Mobile data connection?
<dholbach> good morning
<xnox> didrocks: what should I do to get https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/platform-api/hybris-symbols/+merge/158878 merged?
<xnox> and https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/qtubuntu-sensors/symbols/+merge/158884 as well ?
<didrocks> xnox: pinging the upstream guys once they are around? I think I can merge those, however I think a rapid pointer somewhere on how to get the demangled symbols generated would be useful :)
<xnox> didrocks: <the diff that dpkg gensymbols generates> | c++filt
<xnox> plus fiddling with sed to add "(c++)" and quote the demangled symbol =)
<didrocks> xnox: mind updating that to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ?
<xnox> didrocks: right.... ack =)
<didrocks> xnox: thanks! I think a step by step, which package to install and all would be needed :)
 * xnox whines at the moon like a dog
<filomaster> hi
<filomaster> someone knows if i could intall the ubuntu tablet's image via cwm recovery?
<k1l_> yes you can
<k1l_> you need the device .zip and the phablet armhf .zip
<filomaster> thanks where i can download them?
<k1l_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<ogra_> filomaster, see the install wikipage, it has a "manual install" section
<filomaster> thank you ^^ i want to test it on an onda v812
<filomaster> it would be soo great if these cheap tablets can run with ubuntu
<ogra_> if the android parts werent ported you wont have much luck with that .... see the porting wikipage, it is in the channel topic
<ogra_> (and the devices page too, if there is a port yet)
<Taiten987> have anyone see this before?
<Taiten987> qml-phone-shell: /build/buildd/ubuntu-platform-api-0.18/src/android/ubuntu_application_api.cpp:51: {anonymous}::Bridge::Bridge(): Assertion `lib_handle && "Error loading ubuntu_application_api"' failed.
<dpm> morning fginther, quick question: do you know what the Jenkins failure in this merge proposal might be? It looks related to packaging to me:
<dpm>  https://code.launchpad.net/~chocanto/ubuntu-docviewer-app/plainText/+merge/159440
<dpm>  http://91.189.93.125:8080/job/ubuntu-docviewer-app-quantal-amd64-ci/9/console
<yacuken> hi all
<ZDmitry> mhall119: ping
<Austinuity> Herro?
<Austinuity> ...Anyone here?
<highvoltage> nope. just us phones and tablets and phablets.
<smartboyhw> +1
<Austinuity> I'm a smartwatch. *puts on hipster glasses*
<janimo`> sergiusens, rsalveti  is there a description of which project in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview corresponds to which feature in the UI?
<janimo`> I try going by name but cannot find where the battery settings are handled. I guessed the indicator ones
<ogra_> janimo`, i think thats more an mhall119 or a kaleo question
<janimo`> ogra_, ah right, I asked the Android folk :)
<ogra_> well, the phonedations folk :)
 * janimo` notices is not quite 9 AM in Brasilia so kaleo may not be around yet
<ogra_> he is in brazil ?
<janimo`> ogra_, yes I think he is living there now
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> crazy frenchie :)
<Oranger> french ?
<janimo`> renato, hello, do you know which project/bzr branch has the battery and brightness control code?
<ogra_> Oranger, kaleo is french afaik ...
<Oranger> ogra_, cool, i'm not the only french here, ahah
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> ogra_: what about french? :p
<ogra_> nothing ...
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> ogra_: be careful, the sprint is just one week away! :p
<Austinuity> Has there been any word about Ubuntu redesigning their TV and desktop to match u
<Austinuity> Touch?
<ogra_> yes
<Austinuity> Sorry, I accidentaly split the lines there.
<ogra_> unity next (which you know as ubuntu touch UI) will replace the current desktop unity
<Austinuity> Will it have desktop-specific stylings?
<Austinuity> Such as the BFB Launcher button remaining in there, etc.
<ogra_> yes, i think the plan is that the enduser wont really notice the change ... beyond it likely being snappier and more stable
<Austinuity> And looking more unified (Black topbar instead of brown-grey, Move away from Ambiance, etc.)
<Austinuity> *?
<ogra_> no idea about that
<Austinuity> I don't like Ambiance. At ALL. Or the outdated icon theme.
<rsalveti> janimo`: ubuntu-touch-preview is just the project group
<janimo`> rsalveti, right, I meant which of the dozens of subprojects listed there :)
<rsalveti> janimo`: problem is that not all projects are there
<rsalveti> from UI perspective I believe just the indicators are there, and a few apps
<rsalveti> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet for the shell
<renato> janimo`, lp:indicators-client
<rsalveti> janimo`: don't think we have a table or such describing projects and branches
<janimo`> renato, thanks I checked that, but saw no explciit battery settings
 * janimo` looks harder
<renato> janimo`, inside of plugins folder
<janimo`> renato, or are the texts there actually images in the icons package?
<janimo`> gor instance grepping "Remaining charge" shows no results
<renato> janimo`, the text came from the server
<renato> janimo`, the client only display the information
<janimo`> renato, you mean the indicator-server bzr repo? I have that checked out as well
<renato> janimo`, lp:indicator-power/phablet
<janimo`> does not seem to have power or battery related code in it
<janimo`> renato, ok, I wonder how I missed indicator power
<janimo`> oh I see, it is not listed there in LP  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview
<janimo`> renato, so it is a branch of the regular ubuntu package
<rsalveti> sergiusens: should we tag and create a qatracker entry? or just tagging is enough?
<rsalveti> it might be useful to have the test results published as well
 * sergiusens reads
<sergiusens> rsalveti: needs balloons for that... I'm not prived enough
<sergiusens> ogra_: I think we are bringing down the 15G considerably
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah
<rsalveti> sergiusens: regarding the #92 image
<rsalveti> ogra_: today's compressed image is 1.2gb
<rsalveti> we're getting there :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yup, 92 image for quantal, need balloons or stgraber (iirc)
<ogra_> yup, i see that :)
<ogra_> but we need to discuss the plan in more detail i think, thats why i created that wikipage
<ogra_> especially since we need someone knowledgerable to maintain the toolchain etc
<rsalveti> ogra_: sure
<fginther> dpm, The jenkins failure was caused by a missing PPA dependency. I've add ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper and the build is now passing.
<dpm> excellent, thanks fginther
<fginther> dpm,  you're welcome
<Oranger> oh hey fginther
<fginther> Oranger, hello
<Oranger> mhall119 said that you could help me about the fact that Jenkins can't build the ubuntu-docviewer-app in the quantal environement
<Oranger> ubuntu-docviewer-app need the qt5 library but of course she is not present in quantal PPAs
<fginther> Oranger, That was the same issue dpm ran into, It should be fixed now
<Oranger> fginther: Ok, i try
<Oranger> fginther: Thank you :)
<dpm> Oranger, indeed, I noticed the build failing on the doc viewer and I pinged fginther about it. It's the same thing
<fginther> Oranger, dpm, by the way, the docview-app needs a version bump
<Oranger> dpm: Oh so that's good
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I did a repo sync this morning and when tryeing to reapply patches 0007, 0010, 0019 failed... I'll regen them
<Oranger> it build now, excelent
<rsalveti> sergiusens: that's weird, nothing changed at frameworks/base afaik
<fginther> Oranger, dpm, an incorrect versioned package made it into the ppa and a version bump is needed to replace it
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I know :-/ and it's just an rm :-P
<Oranger> fginther, yes but i was waiting first that it build correctly
<fginther> Oranger, dpm, I have an MP to fix it: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/ubuntu-docviewer-app/version-bump-0.1.1/+merge/159886
<Oranger> fginther: Now I can add your patch :)
<fginther> Oranger, ok, no worries then
<dpm> fginther, I saw your merge proposals, thanks!
<dpm> Oranger, are you going to put the version bump changes in your branch? If so, could you mark https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/ubuntu-docviewer-app/version-bump-0.1.1/+merge/159886 as rejected with a short explanation? Otherwise it might be worth marking that branch as approved, wait for the change to land and you can than update your branch with the trunk version
<Oranger> dpm: I was thinking about merge the plainText branch in the trunk, then merge the version dump in the trunk
<dpm> Oranger, sounds good
<Oranger> dpm: Right now i'm just waiting for Jenkins to merge my branch
<dpm> great, thanks a lot for your work Oranger
<Oranger> dpm: You're welcome :) Thank you too
<Oranger> But actually I don't really know what Jenkins is waiting...
<dpm> Oranger, oh, it was waiting for the status of the merge proposal to be set to Approved. I've done that now, and Jenkins should now land the branch into trunk
<Oranger> dpm: Yes I saw that, thank you :)
<dpm> I'm not sure how long it takes generally, but looking at another branch from this morning, it took about 15 mins for Jenkins to merge the branch after it had been set to Approved
<dpm> this should give you a rough idea, or perhaps fginther can tell us in more detail what's the frequency at which Jenkins does autolandings
<Oranger> dpm: In the dashboard i can see that he does antolanding every 15min
<fginther> dpm, Oranger, yes, every 15 minutes
<dpm> ok, cool, that should answer our question, then :)
<dpm> well spotted
<dpm> thanks
<Oranger> always good to know :)
<persona24> I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 7, can I install Ubuntu Touch?
<ogra_> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<gusch> fginther: ping
<fginther> gusch, hello
<gusch> fginther: any idea how to get the bot to run that again? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/ubuntu-weather-app/weather-first-autopilot-test/+merge/157298
<fginther> gusch, looking into this a little more closely
<gusch> fginther: thx
<fginther> gusch, If you want to retry the autolanding, someone from the ubuntu-*-dev team needs to re-approve. If you just want to run a -ci job, you need to be a member of one of the ubuntu-*-dev teams
<gusch> fginther: re-running the -ci job is what I want here
<gusch> fginther: would be weired if I'm not part of an ubuntu-*-dev team
<fginther> gusch, it's not all that weird, it's just that the automation will not kick in for you. I can run the job manually
<gusch> fginther: would be cool
<fginther> gusch, test completed
<gusch> fginther: I pushed a fix already - can you start it again?
<Oranger> dpm: Every branches are merged ! :)
<dpm> excellent, thanks Oranger!
<Oranger> mhall119: Is VladimirMoolle working on the image-viewer module of ubuntu-docviewer-app ?
<mhall119> Oranger: he said he was in the IRC meeting last week
<mhall119> but I haven't seen any code or merge proposals yet
<shadeslayer> ChickenCutlass: pingly, I was wondering if you could share how you mounted the rootfs via the initrd
<shadeslayer> my initrd just hangs waiting for the rootfs to mount
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: so for the nexus4 I just manually added mount /dev/block/mmcp23 /data
<shadeslayer> uhh
<shadeslayer> and then root=/data ?
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> ChickenCutlass: I have access to the boot messages btw
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: via serial console
<shadeslayer> ChickenCutlass: http://paste.kde.org/729668/
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> via recovery -> /proc/last_knsg
<shadeslayer> *kmsg
<ChickenCutlass> ah
<shadeslayer> g_serial doesn't work at all
<shadeslayer> nor does fbcon
<shadeslayer> both seem quite broken to me
<ogra_> yeah, seems to be an issue with that kernel
<shadeslayer> there's some weird stuff going with the framebuffer at boot
<shadeslayer> for eg : [    7.022609] s3c-fb exynos5-fb.1: failed to find bootloader framebuffer
<johnjohn101> hello all.  I saw that there was a beta for ubuntu touch.  I was told not to install the developers preview.  what is the recommendation for this release?
<shadeslayer> apparently you can pass a memory address and thats loaded to be displayed on the screen
<Oranger> mhall119: Ok, because I want to work on it, but I hope that we will not work together on the same thing..
<ogra_> johnjohn101, there was no beta ... thats a flase message
<ogra_> *false
<shadeslayer> ogra_: ChickenCutlass either way, no need for fbcon for now since there's /proc/last_kmsg
<johnjohn101> oh, so wait until this fall?
<ogra_> sergiusens, btw, you made it on the front of the two biggest german IT news sites
<ogra_> johnjohn101, for a real beta ? yeah
<Xorrito> Quick question does Touch support usb host now? My Nexus 7 digitizer broke so i need a mouse to use it. Does this work now, or should I keep waiting?
<johnjohn101> tx orga_:  give me some time to convince the wife to let me get a new tablet!!
<ogra_> heh
<mpt> Completed initial "Security & Privacy" settings design for the phone: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone
<ogra_> mpt, hmm, "When locked allow" could become hoddily long over time
<ogra_> i would put that onm its own page
<Oranger> mpt: Wow, great work !
<ogra_> *hoddirly
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> horridly
<mpt> ogra_, if it does, I certainly will. :-) But I'm expecting it to be initially shorter than that, actually ... maybe only camera. We'll see.
<ogra_> k :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: how can I have done that?
<ogra_> sergiusens, Ubuntu Touch Beta announcement
<sergiusens> ogra_: hah... I just said, let the testing begin :-P
<mpt> Next ... Wi-Fi, methinks
<sergiusens> what a way to take things out of proportion
<ogra_> heh yeah
<mhall119> Oranger: if you're ready to work on it, I say go for it
<mhall119> Oranger: you might want to just send an email to the team letting everybody know that you are
<Oranger> mhall119: Yep, I will do, thank
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah, you released a beta version ;-)
<rsalveti> even hit slashdot
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> i wonder if we need some dholbachication for that :)
<ogra_> to clearify we didnt do a beta
<ogra_> on the other hand there were only few people in the channel asking about it yet
<johnjohn101> how's the product looking so far?  i can wait until october to install
<shadeslayer> ChickenCutlass: does /data need special permissions? ( like /dev is created with 0755 )
<ogra_> just check the permissions for / on yoour desktop :)
<shadeslayer> or should I merely do : mkdir /data ; mount -t ext4 -o defaults /dev/block/platform/dw_mmc.0/by-name/userdata /data
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: I just used the defaults
<Damp> Hi! I am trying to run a small app that I wrote (just testing basic elements and such) on UBuntu Phone on my Nexus 4. but the app doesnt display itself. However, If I open another App (i.e. browser) and then quits it, it displays for a second then it disappears. Have anyone encoutered this before?
<ogra_> shadeslayer, "rw,noatime,nodiratime,discard,errors=remount-ro" should be a good set of options
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti balloons was sort of taking care
<ogra_> ah, k
<sergiusens> he's not online now though
<shadeslayer> Just making sure ;)
<shadeslayer> now to wait for the N10 to get charged
<shadeslayer> so I can flash stuff
<XperiaV> Kann hier jemand Deutsch?
<smartboyhw> XperiaV, not sure if any Germans are here.
<XperiaV> ok
 * netcurli is German
<smartboyhw> XperiaV, dholbach is one:P
<dholbach> ogra too
<smartboyhw> dholbach, whoa!
<smartboyhw> That's a LOT of Germans:P
<sergiusens> dholbach: how do we get the word out that there is no beta?
<dholbach> sergiusens, ubuntu-devel-announce@?
<smartboyhw> No beta of what?
<Oranger> smartboyhw: Of ubuntu-touch
<sergiusens> dholbach: one more, do you have access to isotracker?
<smartboyhw> Oranger, oh OK
<dholbach> sergiusens, I'm afraid I don't, but stgraber should
<sergiusens> stgraber: can you add build 20130420.2 to these: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/268/builds ?
<sergiusens> thanks dholbach
<stgraber> sergiusens: no, those should auto-publish, if they don't, someone should fix that instead of manually pushing new builds
<joao> hi, can anyone tell me if the nexus 7 3g version is already supported?
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^ do we have a fix that makes it use the grouper image on nakasig frpm phablet-flash ?
<ogra_> *from
<rsalveti> stgraber: this is the quantal-based tagged build, which we'll not be auto publishing/building anymore
<rsalveti> so it might indeed need some manual steps
<rsalveti> I know the raring one is already being auto-published
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, there are some new hoops i need to jump through when tagging it on cdimage apparently
<rsalveti> ogra_: right
<ogra_> though i am not sure there is a proper endpoint on the tracker for these images
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> seems cjwatson uses "qa_product_base=ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled" in the sync script
<ogra_> that would be wrong for the milestones
<stgraber> rsalveti, sergiusens: so what should be the current version on the tracker? it looks like the last build was 20130422
<ogra_> thats the daily
<ogra_> then there are two milestones  monthly-04/ ... (20130418) and monthly-04.1/ (20130420.2)
<ogra_> i know, pretty messy ...
<joao> well, i'm like, wtf have i just read ?
<joao> still got no clue if i can install touch on my nexus 3g lol
<ogra_> joao, go to the install wikipage, pick the manual install method and use the "grouper" images
<joao> ok thanks, i will give it a try
<shadeslayer> ChickenCutlass: doesn't work for me , all I get is http://paste.kde.org/730094/
<shadeslayer> I'm going to replace the rootfs init with a call to change brightness
<shadeslayer> lets see if it even works
<shadeslayer> nope, doesn't
<itsme_> hey guys. is there a image for the razr i planned?
<ogra_> itsme_, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<sergiusens> stgraber: ogra_ rsalveti the quantal thing is a special case... not following current
<sergiusens> raring is on current
<ogra_> sergiusens, yes, but do we want it on the tracker at all ?
<sergiusens> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds
<ogra_> we dont really have a concept of having released milestones on the tracker
<sergiusens> ogra_: well, I would rather run a cycle with the quantal stuff to have it officially closed...
<ogra_> since they being released somewhat implicates that they have been tested before :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: ack... they have... but we didn't have a place to set the results or anything as we don't have access to it
<sergiusens> it was a Saturday thing
<sergiusens> anyways, if it doesn't matter, no need
<ogra_> well, as long as you think they are good ... the tracker doesnt really matter :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: qa tracker was more to keep track of the known issues for that release specifically
<rsalveti> useful for people doing demos based on that image to know what not to demo :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, right, but it isnt really designed to be used after releases ... we need to adjust our workflow for this ... i.e. we should have made sure 20130418 and 20130420.2 are definitely kept on the tracker for looking up issues after the milestone went out
<ogra_> *milestones
<ogra_> and that both of them have the proper issues tracked
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> well, not necessarily need to be at qatracker, but this might be happening again later
<rsalveti> until everything is moved to the archive
<rsalveti> as daily images for raring will not last long either
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> (hopefully at least)
<rsalveti> ogra_: hey, I'm looking at the android flashing method at flash-kernel, mostly at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5593102/
<rsalveti> looking at this for, it probes the partition to find a valid bootpartition with abootimg
<rsalveti> problem with the current setup at mako is that partition 6 is boot and 7 is recovery
<rsalveti> but both are recognized as boot partition, as as it for goes on, it ends up using 7
<rsalveti> which is not what we want
<ogra_> we have a db entry that  points to the flash target
<ogra_> iirc
<rsalveti> ogra_: is that on purpose or was it because the other devices the boot was always the last entry?
<rsalveti> ogra_: right
<ogra_> we should just make it override that detection method
<rsalveti> I'm trying to reuse that
<moocow1452> Is there a cheat sheet for when your are dealing with a device that boots and stays on a black screen?
<ogra_> the function was originally written completely differnt by me
<ogra_> its actually a no-op now
<ogra_> debian crippled it a lot
<ogra_> and thats what we got back :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: but this code is used by ac100 and grouper
<ogra_> my original code actually *did* compare sizes
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> now it just uses the first partition
<ogra_> ... it finds
<rsalveti> is that available somewhere?
<rsalveti> or was it merged at trunk?
<ogra_> it was in precises flash-kernel or earlier iirc ... but i think we should just use the db entry
<ogra_> and override the detection altogether
<ogra_> detecting stuff we dont relly need to detect has the potential of adding bugs ...
<rsalveti> ogra_: what you mean exactly?
<rsalveti> sure
<rsalveti> but should we hardcode the partition?
<rsalveti> sounds like trouble as well
<rsalveti> as that depends on the previous android version used
<ogra_> Boot-Device
<rsalveti> right, that's hardcoding
<ogra_> that takes a partition name
<ogra_> right, why wouldnt we hardcode ?
<ogra_> it wont change sinvce the bootloader wont change
<rsalveti> wouldn't that depend on the partition scheme previously used by the device?
<rsalveti> that might be true for boot and recovery
<ogra_> it depends on the bootloader completely
<ogra_> and since we are unlikely to touch it i would just tie the partition to the device
<ogra_> in the db
<ogra_> and completely override the detection
<rsalveti> right, let me just compare the partitions here to make sure that's indeed fixed
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> might need to use android as method though
<rsalveti> so we know we need to use abootimg
<rsalveti> I was just planning on adding a temporary flag to tell if you need to update the initrd, so we can use until we switch the container model
<ogra_> thats fine, just make it skip the detection if Boot-Device is set and use the value from there
<rsalveti> we can wait as well
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> and probably have another codepath that just updates vmlinuz
<ogra_> and ignores the initrd
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> ogra_: will try something here
<ogra_> just a plain abootimg -u $Boot-Device -k $path to kernel
<rsalveti> ogra_: do you know which partition is used by ac100 and grouper?
<rsalveti> ogra_:yup, that's what I used locally
<ogra_> on ac100 it varies
<ogra_> so just keep the old way for it
<rsalveti> why?
<ogra_> on grouper it might too, not sure
<rsalveti> why it varies?
<rsalveti> then we can't hardcode :-)
<ogra_> because of different models that use different MMCs
<ogra_> we cant hardcode for ac100
<ogra_> that why i say do it in the db
<rsalveti> right, we might just fix the logic
<rsalveti> do we have any case which boot is after recovery?
<ogra_> the code should just react on $Boot-Device
<ogra_> and for ac00 we simply dont set that
<ogra_> not that i know of
<rsalveti> right, but the same might happen for the devices we're using
<rsalveti> a simple break there would already work then
<rsalveti> in case it finds a root partition
<ogra_> i dont think it will since we are using the android nomenclature
<rsalveti> we might even add some more checks to see if it's a recovery img or not
<rsalveti> well, ac100 was made for android :-)
<ogra_> and for different device models you usually have differnt naming
<rsalveti> so is grouper
<rsalveti> if if that can change, others can as well
<ogra_> right, but on ac100 we cant read the android device name
<rsalveti> we got different hw revisions for mako already
<ogra_> since there is no android
<ogra_> we also have different ones for grouper
<ogra_> but they have different names in android
<rsalveti> that's why I think we should just improve the autodetection
<ogra_> (teh 32G 3G model is different)
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> because here we're using /proc/cpuinfo
<rsalveti> which is probably the same for all variants
<ogra_> well, if you have a clever idea, feel free to go forward :)
<ogra_> yeah, we shouldnt
<rsalveti> yeah, will give it a try later today, just wanted to understand the background better
<ogra_> for UTouch we should use the UTouch methd we also ise in ubuntu-session imho
<rsalveti> android is a mess regarding cpuinfo
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> cpuinfo is a mess on arm :P
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> yeah
<sergiusens> rsalveti: going to be switching to this soonish: lp:touch-preview-images/phablet-build-scripts
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool, is this based on the latest private branch?
<rsalveti> seems so
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yes it is
<rsalveti> sergiusens: great
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I don't like the raring-ubuntu_stamp thing
 * ogra_ likes create_stamp 
<ogra_> *g*
<sergiusens> rsalveti: in the image I think I want to change it to ubuntu_stamp
<rsalveti> sergiusens: +1
<sergiusens> rsalveti: for cdimage we can keep the raring- prefix
<rsalveti> even ubuntu_stamp there would be ok
<rsalveti> you could say the series used inside the file
<sergiusens> rsalveti: that's up to ogra ;-)
<ogra_> me ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: do all files in cdimage have to have the $series- prefix?
<ogra_> they usually do i think
<ogra_> "have to" ... i dont think so
<sergiusens> ogra_: well you decide :-)
<rsalveti> I mean, the other files could all contain raring, just the stamp that can be ubuntu_stamp
<rsalveti> as hopefully the android image will not be directly realted with the ubuntu version used
<jozo_> hey
<jozo_> anone here?
<jozo_> Does anyone made port of Ubuntu for Alcatel OT T10 tablet? I know it's shi* but...
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, it will be related with the release once we have the toolchain packaged
<ogra_> not necessarily with a daily indeed
<rsalveti> ogra_: well
<rsalveti> it'll be "related", but that will not be a run-time dependency
<ogra_> no, but i think we should tie it at least to the release
<ogra_> even if thats atrificial
<ogra_> *arti...
<ogra_> the publisher code of cdimage surely seeks for release as the first bit in the name
<ogra_> but for the android images we will have to have some special casing anyway since we dont want to build them daily
<ogra_> i also think that we might not need the stamp anymore once cdimage does the builds ...
<ogra_> apart from the jenkins data it seems to only carry data that should be in a changelog
<ogra_> sergiusens, so as long as scripts outside of cdimage handle the syncing and publishing it can be as you like ... once cdimage does the builds it will probably not be necessary to have that file at all imho
<rsalveti> yeah, stamp will not necessarily be needed later on
<rsalveti> hopefully :-)
<rsalveti> and the android part will be a package or similar :-)
<sergiusens> ogra_: is there a way from /current to know you are downloading a specific build?
<ogra_> tight
<rsalveti> brb
<ogra_> err right even
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti stamp is only used for phablet-flash to download in a specific dir
<rsalveti> useful for debugging as well
<ogra_> sergiusens, not really, if you pick current it is assumed that you want the latest, no matter what buildnumber that is
<sergiusens> I can get rid of it right now if I could find out
<ogra_> therer are stammps inside the images
<ogra_> but you cant read them without unpacking indeed
<sergiusens> ogra_: ok, but since cdimage only saves the last 3, it would be good to not always wipe current from our downloads
<ogra_> current gets re-set with every build atm
<ogra_> thats just about to change btw
<sergiusens> ogra_: how so?
<sergiusens> ogra_: or is that to be saved for the sprint? :-)
<ogra_> instead of re-setting current there will be a pending/ dir that gets re-set with every build ...
 * sergiusens can wat
<ogra_> current/ will only be updated based on test results
<sergiusens> ogra_: oh, yeah, that... that's fine
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm all for that
<ogra_> right
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti ok, so I'm getting rid of the stamp all together and keeping it within the image only
<ogra_> anyway, atm current/ always points to the latest build automatically
<Oranger> mhall119: Just add a new branch, with it the package work :)
<Oranger> mhall119: If you have time to review it..
<rsalveti> sergiusens: how will you get the build id then?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I won't... I'll just get current... it's going away anyways, might as well change once
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right
<rsalveti> sergiusens: might just need a better handling when storing them locally
<rsalveti> or are you always going to download md5, check, remove and redownload if needed?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: sergiusens how we doing on our conversion to raring
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well, I'll add the dated ones to the revision list and they will be downloadable as such
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: how is it going or how are we doing? It's progressing
<sergiusens> rsalveti: if md5 does not match, delete I guess
<rsalveti> right
<sergiusens> rsalveti: but soon we will switch to something else for checksums too... from what I saw in cdimage at least
<rsalveti> right
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: you stumped me with that question
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: we still looking to do another quantal tag
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: it's done... quantal/monthly-04.1
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: oh did not see that
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: did all those other patches make it in?
<pmcgowan> changelog not showing them
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: well there were nightly builds in between
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: but this is a running changelog
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: yeah, not sure why not, but there were phone-app changes and indicator-client changes
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: ok I will ask rsalveti why we are not picking them all up
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: you can see them in the ibs diff
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: will check the manifest, for some reason sometimes launchpad doesn't give me the right info
<rsalveti> if I run the changelog generator again it'll probably work better, it's annoying
<rsalveti> let me see if this is indeed the case
<trashi> hi, I saw there is a development version out now on ubuntu.com. is there allready a release date for a stable version, too?
<pmcgowan> trashi: stable version is really 13.10
<trashi> pmcgowan: oh, too bad. i hoped it would be 13.04 :-)
<pmcgowan> trashi: that would be nice but lots left to do
<mhall119> popey: you all set for some packaging?
<popey> mhall119: yup
<trashi> pmcgowan: i heard of that. so at least I will download the ubuntu sdk to experiment a little bit with my nexus. im really excited. it would be awesome to ban android and google bloatware forever from my phone...
<pmcgowan> trashi: yes do that, there is a lot you can do right now
<mhall119> popey: surgemcgee here is the stock ticker app developer, and he would like some packaging help
<surgemcgee> Hello
<mhall119> you can hg clone https://bitbucket.org/surgemcgee/stock-ticker-mobile-app to get his branch
 * mhall119 now tries to remember hg commands from 2 years ago
 * popey sudo apt-get install mercurial
<surgemcgee> I can switch fairly quickly if you all want
<mhall119> surgemcgee: so, first things first, we need to get your debian/copyright file updated
<surgemcgee> Alright, listing...
<surgemcgee> *listening
<mhall119> line 6-8 need your name, email and license if it's not GPL-3.0+
<mhall119> and the commented lines at the bottom need to be removed
<surgemcgee> Ohh, wait that is done already, hold on one sec...
<popey> debian/changelog needs a real email address.
<popey> mhall119: are we building for raring _and_ quantal?
<mhall119> popey: what do you think?
<mhall119> we can maybe just target raring now
<popey> i think so
<mhall119> since the device images should be switching over soon
<popey> so debian/changelog needs to have raring where it says unstable then
<popey> surgemcgee: ^^
<mhall119> pmcgowan: any apps in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Collection you'd particularly want to see packaged first?
<pmcgowan> mhall119: I saw stock ticker and it seemed quite nice, also if U1 music works thats a good one
<popey> u1music is tricky because it requires the running of a manky py file on device.
 * popey makes sure aquarius isn't around to see he said that ☻
<mhall119> I usually check that aquarius *is* around before I say stuff like that
<surgemcgee> Alright I added new copyright files in a new branch  called Packaging
<surgemcgee> Still need permissions On that branch though (shrugs)
<mhall119> surgemcgee: got them
<mhall119> surgemcgee: did you see popey's comments about about your debian/changelog file?
<surgemcgee> Yes, dont understand thiough
<mhall119> also, your copyright file needs the Source: field on line 3 filled in
<surgemcgee> I will check it out
<mhall119> surgemcgee: the changelog lists your email as: <surgemcgee@unknown>
<popey> surgemcgee@unknown should be a valid email address
<mhall119> on line 5
<popey> stock-ticker-mobile-app (0.1) unstable; urgency=low
<popey> s/unstable/raring/
<mhall119> also, on line 1, 'unstable' refers to Debian's 'unstable' repository.  You want this to be 'raring' for Ubuntu's Raring repository
<surgemcgee> Ok, that reminds me, I can just do a dpkg-buildpackage after I change all of these?
<mhall119> should be
<surgemcgee> Very new to the package thing
<surgemcgee> Ok
<mhall119> surgemcgee: no worries, it's mostly a mystery to me still too, but we'll get by :)
 * popey tries packaging Akari 
<surgemcgee> Alright Updated and live
<surgemcgee> Go Akari, GO!
<mhall119> surgemcgee: looking good
<surgemcgee> Cool, why is my icon so big in the dash?
<mhall119> surgemcgee: there are 4 comment lines at the bottom of debian/copyright that should be removed
<surgemcgee> ok
<mhall119> they are boiler-plate comments that will throw warning if we leave them
<surgemcgee> Done
<surgemcgee> What command issues warning?
<mhall119> debuild will
<mhall119> also, your copyright file needs the Source: field on line 3 filled in
<surgemcgee> Cookin right along
<mhall119> surgemcgee: I usually run "debuild -us -uc", this will run both dpkg-buildpackage and also Lintian to check for common problems with the package
<popey> hmm copyright-contains-dh_make-todo-boilerplate
<popey> ahh, comments
<Bnic3> anyone has ubuntu touch up and running as a daily driver??
<popey> Bnic3: it's not really ready for use as a daily driver.
<popey> unless you don't mind missing out on phone calls and texts..
<popey> ☻
<Bnic3> popey: it's for the asus 700t
<popey> nice device!
<mhall119> Bnic3: it's my daily driver on my Nexus 7 tablet
<Bnic3> mhall119: pros/cons?
<mhall119> Bnic3: pros: It's awesome, multi-tasking is better than anything else I've used, and I can hack it to my heart's content
<Bnic3> any wifi gps problems? any cons? and is it backed up / restored using similar recovery like clockwork or TWRP?
<mhall119> cons: not all hardware is enabled yet (no camera or sound on the N7), parts of the shell functionality hasn't been implemented yet, and there's still a small selection of apps relative to established platforms
<mhall119> well I don't have GPS, but my wifi works fine
<mhall119> I haven't worried with backing it up, since I flash it to the latest daily image pretty regularly
<mhall119> then again, I haven't worried about backup up my Android phone either
<mhall119> so maybe I'm just not that into backups
<Bnic3> how far out is it from a beta or a RC? I only seen a dev preview so far...where are you getting your files that you flash?
<mhall119> Bnic3: the phablet-flash tool will download the latest daily preview image
<Bnic3> mhall119: lol noted.
<mhall119> I don't know when there's going to be something tagged "Beta"
<Bnic3> is this where I can get the latest that has the update tool??... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/tf700t
<mhall119> ah, phablet-flash only works on the 4 devices Canonical builds images for
<mhall119> so, Galaxy Nexus, Nexus 4, 7 and 10
<Bnic3> great... -__
<Bnic3> - __ -
<mhall119> there should be instructions for installing other images, like for tf700t, on the device's wiki page
<Oranger> mhall119: Just added a new branch, with it the package work :)
<Oranger> mhall119: If you have time to review it..
<mhall119> Oranger: nice work!  I'll review it in a bit
<mhall119> surgemcgee: you still with us?
<Oranger> mhall119: Thank you a lot !
<mhall119> np
<ZDmitry> mhall119: just ensure - did you recive message about new revision of konsole-qml-plugin and corresponding ubuntu-touch-app?
<mhall119> surgemcgee: so you've got a lot of files here with the executable bit set, which don't need it
<mhall119> can you "chmod -x *" in that directory?
<mhall119> surgemcgee: actually, that should only be done on the files, not directories
<popey> mhall119: what do we do in .desktop files where no icon is present (besides an avatar@8.png) ?
<mhall119> popey: request an icon from the author
<mhall119> we really should have one before putting it in the PPA
<popey> ok
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ping
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ponga
<popey> mhall119: mailed author, any preference which one I look at next?
<mhall119> popey: nope
<sergiusens> rsalveti: remember caipirinha
<sergiusens> rsalveti: nah, I didn't ping you about that
<sergiusens> :_)
 * popey looks at exfm
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ;-)
<ZDmitry> mhall119: I mean corresponding revisions of ubuntu-terminal-app and it's plugin. I added new qml item there. Did you see them?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: these would need to be expedited: http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/patches_stamp/
<rsalveti> sergiusens: on my way
<mhall119> ZDmitry: I got the links to the branches, but haven't looked at them yet, it's on my TODO for this afternoon
<ZDmitry> Then everything is ok )
<rsalveti> sergiusens: doing a quick build, but they look good
<kgunn> bfiller: ping
<bfiller> kgunn: pong
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ack
<rsalveti> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/touch-preview-images/phablet-build-scripts-fixing-ubuntu-archive/+merge/160198
<sergiusens> rsalveti: that fixes the changelog problem?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yup
<moocow1452> Is there a cheat sheet for when your are dealing with a device that boots and stays on a black screen??
<popey> mhall119: https://launchpad.net/~popey/+archive/ppa/+builds?build_state=pending
<popey> mhall119: sorry, https://launchpad.net/~popey/+archive/ppa/+build/4512320
<popey> if you want to test it on your device before we push to the ppa
<mhall119> popey: what's the branch?
<mhall119> I'll build it locally and copy it over
<popey> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/exfm_plus_packaging
<popey> ← not good at packaging /!\ WARNING
<mhall119> that's okay
<moocow1452> Can anyone help? I managed to build the bootloader for the Nook Color and adb into it, but I dunno how to fix the black screen.
<mhall119> popey.....
<mhall119> popey: did you forget to bzr add ./debian/ ?
<popey> oof
<popey> see
<mhall119> :)
<popey> pushed
<sergiusens> rsalveti: there's no autoland for that yet
<rsalveti> sergiusens: thought so, want me to merge it?
<Oranger> mhall119 *subliminal message* review *end of subliminal message*
<mhall119> popey: I also seem to be missing ExFmSongList.qml
<mhall119> Oranger: still on my list, I haven't forgotten :)
<popey> hmm
<popey> hmm, odd, sorry mhall119
<Oranger> mhall119: Woops sorry :x
<popey> ah, it's because I did some silly things to muddle folders around
<sergiusens> rsalveti: sure...
<sergiusens> rsalveti: so remember that series issue/MR we had... might need to implement something like that anyways :-/
 * rsalveti trying to remember
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sorry, what was the issue?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: need to determine series from when getting old tagged stuff and new
<rsalveti> oh, right
<popey> mhall119: pushed btw
<mhall119> popey: ok
<mhall119> popey: pmcgowan: stock ticker packaging has been finished, I just pushed it to build on the PPA
<mhall119> popey: it's also trying to install a couple of exfm-*.png icons that aren't in the branch
<mhall119> and JSONUrlListModel.qml
<popey> tell you what, I'll try and build from the branch first then tell you okay? ☻
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> popey: while you're in there, remove the .qmlproject file from debian/install
<popey> thanks
<rsalveti> sergiusens: git patches pushed (the latest ones)
 * popey notes "bush" is not a valid bzr command
<mhall119> it should be
<mhall119> bzr alias is your friend
<oly> Evening, i updated the details for my app on this list is there anything else i need todo so it get included in the collection ?
<oly> its the resistor app :)
<mhall119> oly: is there packaging for it already?
<oly> there is in launchpad, and it already builds into a ppa
<mhall119> oly: ok, let me take a look
<popey> mhall119: rev4 builds here, and installs
<popey> and runs from the dash ㋛
<popey> appreciate the help mhall119, packaging is one of those things I've done once every 2 years, and never do it again so forget it all
<popey> hopefully with collections ppa it'll cement in my head, doing more of it
<mhall119> popey: me too, it's only through the saintly patience of didrocks and dholbach that I know what I know
<popey> hah
<popey> +1
<netcurli> popey: hi. I saw you are doing packaging stuff for my Akari game app. It says on the wiki "Waiting on author".. should I have received an email from you?
<surgemcgee> Anyone seen an app with a exit button?
<netcurli> surgemcgee: you should be able to exit an app from the HUD menu
<popey> netcurli: yeah, i emailed you about an hour ago
<netcurli> mh.. .I didn't get an email
<netcurli> from you
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ty
<popey> netcurli: to your lima-city address?
<netcurli> that is a jabber adress?!
<popey> hah
<netcurli> I have an email adress there, too, but without the "jabber." part
<popey> sorry.
<popey> sent
<mhall119> oly: still around?
<oly> yeah
<mhall119> oly: got a few fixes for ya
<mhall119> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/electronics-toolbox/packaging-fixes/+merge/160211
<oly> ah cool beans will take a look :)
<mhall119> oly: I'm going to go ahead and push this with my changes to the Collections PPA
<oly> okay, i am merging into mine as well, cheers for that its sometimes hard to know exactly what is needed as it changes a lot :)
<mhall119> oly: no problem, you made it easy by having it pretty much all done already :)
<Damp> Hi! I have a problem with transferring apps to Ubuntu Phone, have anyone had a problem where your app wont show, but if you open the task meny and close an app you can see it for a brief second?
<oly> hehe, been getting the hang of packaging with launchpad, as you can probably see by my two ppas :)
<oly> merging changes is new in bzr though, but seems to be pretty simple
<oly> while i am here any suggestions on how i can do a hint as to color selected ?
<oly> I have a row of buttons each with different colours, when you click one it updates a band on the resistor, is there a good way i could highlight the related button perhaps ?
<oly> i was looking through properties of the button and could not think up anything
<mhall119> oly: maybe give the button a colored border?
<oly> think i tried that, but it did not seem to accept border on it
<oly> perhaps i was doing it wrong :)
<Damp> Does anyone of you encounter the bug where your app wont show on the phone when you are testing it?
<Oranger> Damp: I don't understand your bug..
<Oranger> Damp: You don't see the app ?
<netcurli> Damp: how do you start the app on the device? with qtcreator?
<Damp> Ah, Let me explain it further. I have med some test apps just to get comfortable with QML. But when I create my App and tries to run it on my phone it just wont whow. But if I open another app and then closes it I can actually see it for a brief second befor it disappears again
<Damp> Yes, I start it with QTCreator
<oly> or perhaps i need to use button or rect instead of UbuntuShape
<mhall119> Damp: what does your .desktop file look like?
<Damp> I have absolutely no idea. Should I ssh into the device and look at it?
<mhall119> Damp: or just pastebin what you have in your code directory
<Damp> The code for one of the test apps? Sure
<Damp> http://pastebin.com/5WRiVTVM
<mhall119> Damp: do you have a test2.desktop file?
<Damp> Is that on the same directory as my project file?
<mhall119> it would be, usually
<Damp> Oh, no. There is no such file in my project directory no
<Damp> mhall119: Is there a start guide where it explains why and how I make that .desktop file?
<mhall119> Damp: it's probably easiest to start by using the Ubuntu templates in QtCretor, it should make it for you
<mhall119> Unity uses the .desktop file for window management, so without it Unity doesn't really know about your app
<Damp> Right now when I start a new project I use Application -> QtQuick 2
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> Ubuntu Touch -> Simple UI
<mhall119> or Tabbed UI
<Damp> I dont have that choice, maybe I have forgot a plugin or something?
<mhall119> did you install QtCreator and the Ubuntu Plugins from the PPA?
<mhall119> Damp: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ has instructions for installing everything
<Damp> I followed the quick start guide, I think. Let me find the page I read this on
<Damp> Thats the one I followed, Ill try to reinstall it :)
<Damp> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk notepad-qml
<Damp> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Damp> So, I ahve installed it
<mhall119> do you see an Ubuntu logo on the left-side of QtCreator?
<Damp> yeah
<mhall119> huh, you should have those templates then....
<mhall119> Damp: come back around tomorrow during Europe's working hours and I'll ask the SDK team for help
<Damp> I do have the Ubuntu choice. But not Ubuntu Phone?
<Damp> Allright :) Its annoying not getting to try to display my apps on the phone I bought to try this :p
<Damp> Is there a place that has some great guides to test swiping and multiple views?
<mhall119> Damp: you can look into generic Qt/QML tutorials for most of that
<mhall119> Damp: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/mobile/ might also have some stuff to help you
<Oranger> mhall119: If we want to display images on docviewer it will be obligatory to use a c++ plugin to know the MimeType of the file..
<mhall119> Oranger: we can't just use the Image component?
<mhall119> Oranger: on your MP, if you want to move or rename a file that's under bzr version control, use "bzr move"
<Oranger> mhall119: Yes but how to know if you have to display an image or a text
<mhall119> this will track the rename/move as part of the source history, so if somebody makes a change to a file before the rename, you can still apply it after the rename
<mhall119> Oranger: ah, I see what you mean
<mhall119> Oranger: is that something your launcher can do?
<mhall119> or something you can add to the launcher
<mhall119> to inject both the filepath passed on the commandline, and also the mimetype for the file?
<Oranger> mhall119: Yes, I think I will create an object with all that informations
<Oranger> path + mimetype + size
<mhall119> Oranger: cool
<mhall119> also, your .qmlproject still lists docviewer.qml
<Oranger> mhall119: Oh yes... I did it but not in my bzr directory...
<Oranger> mhall119: To fix the problem with the moved file, I have to uncommit + push, right ?
<mhall119> Oranger: you can, or we can just take it as-is this time
<mhall119> it was more for future reference
<Oranger> mhall119: Hum ok, thank :) I fix the .qmlproject now
<Oranger> mhall119: Done, now everything should be ok
<mhall119> cool, I'll give it another look
<mhall119> thanks Oranger
<alexfel> hi
<alexfel> do you know how many functionalities have the most recent build of ubuntu?
<alexfel> i'm testing it on my nexus 4
<RobbyF> I think i'm going to get the HTC One and use my nexus 4 for ubuntu testing and sell off my galaxy nexus.
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-23
<moocow1452> So I built and booted Ubuntu for my Nook Color and can adb into it, what can I do about the black screen?
<RobbyF> is the galaxy nexus (carries sold version) sim unlocked?
<moocow1452> ANyone home?
<dell> hi guys I am getting Read-only file system message while trying to copy file using adb push. Does anyone had this problem?
<dell> is there a way to copy file to device without using ssh ? mounting filesystem would be great, but fdisk does not show any such thing
<liberty> hi - just installed touch. trying to connect to a hidden network, any idea how?
<liberty> hidden wifi network, i know the ssid but can't seem to get up a dialogue to connect to it...
<dholbach> good morning
<seb128> dholbach, good morning to you too !
<highvoltage> goooooood moooooooooooooooorning!
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> salut mes amis
<dholbach> ça va?
<highvoltage> tres bien, merci et toi?
<dholbach> oui ça va :)
<dholbach> lool, salut aussi à toi!
<Ramiisleem> hello
<Damp> mhall119: Hi, could you ask the SDK Developer guys today?
<philipheinser> Guten Morgen
<t1mp> Damp: what's the question?
<philipheinser> Is there a way to test ubuntu touch  apps in some sort of simulator on a pc?
<Damp> philipheinser: YOu can see your own apps in the "simulator" thats in QTCreator. Follow this install guide: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<Damp> t1mp: Well, in QTCreator i dont have the Ubuntu Phone templates to start creating apps
<t1mp> Damp: on raring?
<popey> Damp: have you installed ubuntu-sdk?
<popey> (not just qtcreator)
<Damp> popey: I think so :) I followed the installation guide that I just posted. http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<t1mp> Damp: and make sure you have the ppa listedo n http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ installed.
<t1mp> Damp: I had to remove qtcreator, and then install it again to get the correct version after adding the ppa
<popey> Damp: apt-cache policy ubuntu-ui-toolkit-examples
<Damp> I ran this (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk notepad-qml) yesterday and it said 0 new installations 0 updates
<popey> uh
<popey> what version of ubuntu you on?
<Damp> 12.10
<popey> ah
<Damp> Thats the problem? :p
<Damp> I should use the LTS?
<popey> no
<popey> no
<popey> ☻
<popey> one moment..
<Damp> Sure :)
<t1mp> jppiiroi1en: are the templates only for raring?
<popey> Damp: apt-cache policy ubuntu-sdk
<popey> can you pastebin that?
<Damp> Sure. Just let me restart my mac :P
<Damp> Ubuntu does NOT work well on a macbook :(
<Damp> I seriously have to buy a new laptop to run that on
<Damp>  The wireless card on the mac is soooo slow in ubuntu! :(
<Damp2> popey: http://pastebin.com/Zt08a4qS
<popey> Damp2: hmm
<popey> Damp2: apt-cache policy ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<Damp2> popey: Unable to locate package ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<Damp2> I think you found the problem :p
<popey> ☻
<popey> install that, see what else it pulls in
<popey> qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin might get pulled in
<Damp2> should I just apt-get install ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<popey> yes
<popey> try that, let us know what happens
<Damp2> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-ui-toolkit. Maybe I am missing some PPAs?
<popey> ah, no.
<popey> can you apt-get install qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin  ?
<Damp2> popey: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<popey> oof
<Damp2> Sorry :/
<popey> not your fault
 * popey points Damp2 at Mirv ☻
<Damp2> mirv? :p
<popey> so when you "File -> New" you dont get ubuntu touch apps as options?
<Damp2> Thats correct
<popey> hmm
<Damp2> I can screenshot it if you wanan see?
<popey> do you have a devices thing on the left?
<Damp2> reSu
<Damp2> Yes
<popey> is ubuntu-ui-toolkit-examples installed?
<Damp2> 0.1.42 quantal1 is installed
<popey> ok, close qtcreator..
<Damp2> done
<popey> rm ~/.config/Trolltech.conf
<popey> rm -rf ~/.Qtproject/
<popey> then restart qtcreator
<Damp2> done
<popey> does it work now?
<Damp2> qt creator works yes?
<popey> yes.
<Damp2> popey: http://imgur.com/v4ReJGO
<popey> hurrah, that works
<popey> happy days.
<popey> oh, hang on, that doesn't look quite right.
<Damp2> No?
<Damp2> I still dont have the "ubuntu phone" options? :p
<popey> those are the ubuntu phone options ☻
<popey> choose Ubuntu UI - Simple
<popey> or Ubuntu UI - Tabs
<Damp2> Wow! Yesterday I asked if "Ubuntu" was "Ubuntu phone" and people said no :p
<popey> those are the templates we're using for developing Ubuntu Touch.
<Damp2> Then it has been working all along.. :p
<popey> Oh dear, sorry about that.
<popey> haha
<Damp2> Not your faul! I didnt ask you :p
<Damp2> But thank you so much for your help! :D
<popey> no probs, any time
<Damp2> Is there any place where there are some good QML guides? to learn multiple views etc?
<Damp2> And what does: Functional test with autopilot means?
<Oranger> Damp2: There is not a lot of guides, QML is very young :)
<Mirv> Damp2: ok, works now? :)
<popey> Mirv: seems the new stuff isn't backported to 12.10?
<Mirv> popey: so could some terminology be better somewhere?
<popey> so in Damp2's screenshot I dont see HTML5 apps for example
<popey> ☻
<Mirv> popey: you're right, the qtcreator in SDK Release PPA does not yet match what we released to raring last week
<Mirv> coming soon
<popey> \o/
<ogra_> sergiusens, no image today ?
<Damp> Oranger: Is there some documentation like the one Xcode has? I have seen the ubuntu.components docs, but its really shallow. Where should I look for more?
<Damp2> Is there some way to acces the phones features? Like the most basic example to make a "flashlight app" to the phone using the phones camera flash?
<ogra_> Damp2, not yet afaik .... this will likely be covered by the sensors api which is still being worked on
<Damp> ogra_ thx! :) Is there en eta on Ubuntu Phone yet?
<Damp> I bought a phone to test it, and I am wondering if I'm just gonna return it or if I'll buy a computer to run linux to program for it
<Damp> :p
<ogra_> the 13.10 release should see its first fully funmctional release
<ogra_> there is an ubuntuonair talk today about the sensors api btw
<Damp> And the ETA for that is? :p
<Damp> What is Ubuntu on Air?
<ogra_> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<ogra_> 13:00 UTC
<ogra_> (in 75min)
<ogra_> you can ask questions and discuss via irc once the hangout started
<Damp> Sweet
<Damp> How will Ubuntu Phone handle App installations? Like Android, where everything can get stolen, or like app-store where apps are locked to be installed via the store?
<chris____> good morning from Canada
<ogra_> thats being discussed still as well ... the current method is just apt like in any other ubuntu
<ogra_> but that will very likely change to a per-user app model
<ogra_> its all in flux :)
<Damp> Hehe. As one who is looking forward to invest in this or not, that is crucial. I hate android. There is so much piracy in small apps even tho they cost only a dollar
<Damp> What is the per-user app model?
<ogra_> well, normal ubuntu packages always install system wide ... in a multi user setup like on a tablet you want to have some separation per user
<chris____> can i change my time zone on the N4 ?  i cant see how I can
<ogra_> chris____, see the release notes (see chanel topic)
<chris____> thanks
<Damp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Timezone
<ogra_> it has a description how to change it
<chris____> "Alternatively you can import contacts from a csv file. The csv file should be in same format as /usr/share/demo-assets/contacts-data/data.csv. Replace the sample data.csv file with your own version and run manage-address-books.py create to import your contacts. "
<chris____> i guess I can just mount the phone to my ubuntu box and copy / paste files?
<chris____> i use KDE4
<Damp> Ah, I see. I would love if they kept the installation of applications secure so one could make some money of creating great apps :)
<chris____> is there a way to mount the nexus4 to my ubuntubox as a device in KDE4 ?
<ogra_> chris____, you can use adb to transfer files or install openssh-server and access it via sshfs
<ogra_> (sshfs over wlan indeed)
<Damp> ogra_, is it possible to make calls with the N4 or is that not implemented yet
<highvolt1ge> I would also recommend using "-o reconnect" with sshfs, so if your device is out of range and then back again it remounts.
<ogra_> Damp, with an unlocked SIM (without PIN) you should be able to
<chris____> ok, i will see about the manual for that.  thanks.  i have only used adb to install Touch
<ritesh> hi
<Damp> Is there any way to unlock my sim? I made a duplicate at the store last week but I havent tried it yet
<ritesh> Its possible to install on Xperia X10i ?
<ogra_> you should be able to remove the PIN code on an android phone
<ogra_> ritesh, if it is on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices ... else you need to port it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<ritesh> found Xperia S and T
<ritesh> here the problem is that Xperia no longer software update
<ritesh> and its running on 2.2.3 Android, We need to replace with suitable one
<ritesh> your next plan list also not mention this mobile
<chris____> "Run ip addr show wlan0 on the device "
<chris____> how do i do that?
<chris____> i assume "device" means "the phone" ?
<ogra_> surely does
<ritesh> yes
<ogra_> log in via adb, run the ubuntu_chroot shell (like described in the release notes)
<ogra_> sergiusens, did you see my ping above ? seems there is no daily today ...
<ritesh> If you have idea how to install on Xperia X10i Please give me the detail.
<ogra_> you will need to port it
<ogra_> follow the porting howto ... or find someone on the xda developer forum that did/tried already
<ritesh> xda dev not reliable, I found info through portal, still buggy. not function fully.
<ritesh> Actually I use Ubuntu linux personal and office also.
<ritesh> so I first preffer this
<sergiusens> ogra_: I stopped the build, want the next one to be pure raring and also needed you to check if we can copy ubuntu_stamp without the raring- or quantal- in it
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> just give me a heads up once youre done, the first new sync needs to be manual to force the version bump (assuming you dont go on at #95)
<ritesh> Thanks
<Damp> Does anyone know how I kan switch "views" in a tabbed example template by pushing a button in a toolbar
<Damp> What is the qml command to make views "active"
<ogra_> mhall119, ^^^
<ZDmitry> Damp:  You can switch tab by changing "selectetTab" or "selectedTabIndex" of Tabs item.
<t1mp> ZDmitry, Damp you can only update selectedTabIndex to switch tabs. updating selectedTab doesn't update anything.
<t1mp> ah selectedTab is marked as readonly, good :)
<ogra_> lool, fyi https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AndroidAutobuilds
<t1mp> but yeah, selectedTabIndex is the way to go
<ogra_> lool, i'll adjust the blueprint once we have more tech details during the sprint, building on the livefs builds isnt possible
<ZDmitry> t1mp: yes, it's my mistake. selectedTab is read only
<ZDmitry> So about soft keyboard in UT: how I can call it (is it possible ever)?
<mhall119> Damp: you can set the current tab index on the Tabs component
<didrocks> sil2100: are you still block or need anything else?
<poutine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices <- This page lists Galaxy Nexus (toro), but it is not in the download here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<poutine> additionally the page for toro is just a template
<poutine> is it a currently supported device or not?
<Damp> mhall119: I'm looking at the Tabs api docs now. It has two selected-options (selectedTab : Tab (preliminary)
<Damp> selectedTabIndex : int (preliminary)) Is this the one you mean?
<popey> mhall119: I pushed akari to my ppa, its up to date in lp:akari.. want to upload to the ppa?
<sil2100> didrocks: no, it's ok now - should I still get libhud-qt available in quantal, or we're leaving mediumtests disabled for now?
<didrocks> sil2100: I would say disabled for now. This will motivate us during the sprint as well to get everything ready :)
<ogra_> ubuntuonair.com hangout about sensor handling in ubuntu is running right now
<popey> jppiiroi1en: https://code.launchpad.net/~juhapekka-piiroinen/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/fix-bug-1170692  - do I just "make" that/
<popey> ?
<popey> looks like it pulls in qtcreator and stuff, will it make a nice installable deb?
<mhall119> Damp: selectedTabIndex should do it
<mhall119> popey: if you've tried it and it works, go ahead and upload it
<Damp> mhall119: So just selectedTabIndex = 3 for my third tab?
<popey> mhall119: ok
<mhall119> Damp: it probably starts at zero, so selectedTabIndex=2 would be for your third tab
<Damp> :)
<nik90> Damp, mhall119 it does start at 0
<ZDmitry> mhall119: where I can find something about soft keyboard in UT? Or how I can call it from my code (since qApp->inputMethod()->show() didn't work)
<mhall119> tmoenicke: can a developer call up the keyboard?
<tmoenicke> mhall119: you mean show/hide?
<pmcgowan> I would think it just comes up when the text field is entered
<mhall119> tmoenicke: yeah, without a TextField
<mhall119> ZDmitry is working on the terminal app
<pmcgowan> ah
<ZDmitry> I have custom item
<tmoenicke> mhall119: you can, but it is recommended to rely on text input having focus or not
<ZDmitry> tmoenicke: when my item get focus on desktop I can type just as usual, but on device - I can't see VKB.
<mhall119> tmoenicke: any documentation on how to make a custom widget that does teh same as TextField?
<pmcgowan> mhall119: whats i the notes app? thats similar
<mhall119> as far as bringing up the keyboard when it gets focus
<mhall119> pmcgowan: ah, good example
<tmoenicke> ZDmitry: is the maliit-server running?
<ZDmitry> assuming yes
<cyphermox> can someone enlighten me on the actual purpose of the orange blobs around the clock on the image, and one the "lock" screen ?
<mhall119> cyphermox: they will eventually change according to the data being displayed
<ZDmitry> tmoenicke: ps -A | grep maliit says yes
<mhall119> to give a quick visual indication of what the data is
<cyphermox> mhall119: ok, like number of blobs = number of tweets
<cyphermox> or on the clock it's seconds or something?
<mhall119> cyphermox: something like that, yeah
<cyphermox> cool, cool
<mhall119> cyphermox: it may not be a 1:1 match
<mhall119> but more circles == more tweets, for example
<mhall119> so you can tell at a glance if you have "many" or "few"
<cyphermox> was just curious, I was showing a daily image to coworkers.
<tmoenicke> ZDmitry: is it working elsewhere? like in the browser?
<mhall119> cyphermox: that's what it will do eventually
<ZDmitry> tmoenicke: it works on standard items like TextField
<cyphermox> mhall119: great, thanks
<tmoenicke> ZDmitry: you're writing your own textfield?
<Damp> How does the ubuntu phone save data from your app? If I was to make a notepad app, where would the notes be stored and how?
<mhall119> Damp: you have a couple options
<mhall119> LocalStorage, which gives you an sqlite database
<ZDmitry> tmoenicke: I'm writing terminal emulator qml item for terminal app
<mhall119> or U1DB, which also gives you an sqlite database, but will allow you to sync your data between devices
<h01ger> so phablet-flash -b downloads+installs quantal-preinstalled-system-armel+mako.img - how to make it install raring? is this because i have 0.7-0phablet1 of phablet-tools installed?
<ZDmitry> tmoenicke: that item  can accept focus and keyboard events
<ZDmitry> tmoenicke: I thought that calling  qApp->inputMethod()->show() is enough.
<ogra_> h01ger, look at the install wikipage, there is a maual method (and i think sergiusens has also a python extension for phablet-flash now)
<tmoenicke> ZDmitry: QInputMethod sends you a QInputMethodQueryEvent asking if Input method is enabled for it, you would have to reply with setting it to true
<ogra_> we will default to raring within the next days in phablet-flash
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> h01ger: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/04/testing-ubunutu-touch-images-now-with.html
<h01ger> ogra_, thanks! even found raring images now :)
<mhall119> has instructions for getting and testing the raring images
<ZDmitry> tmoenicke: I know. I have replied with true on that request. But for something went wrong. I'll make one more test.
<jppiiroi1en> popey: just copy stuff in qtcreator/share/qtcreator to /usr/share/qtcreator
<sergiusens> h01ger: well if you have 0.7 you have the ppa:phablet-team/tools ppa disabled
<sergiusens> you should enable as next build out is going to be raring only
<h01ger> ok, and instead of going the fully manual route i will jsut edit /usr/share/pyshared/phabletutils/settings.py :-)
<h01ger> sergiusens, i'm on wheezy anyway...
 * h01ger guesses he shall upgrade phablet-tools too :-) 
<jhodapp> mterry, ping
<sergiusens> h01ger: bzr branch lp:phablet-tools and use it from there... update often though for latest
<h01ger> sergiusens, thanks. (though my bzr foo is little i will manage to clone that repo)
<mterry> jhodapp, hi
<jhodapp> mterry, any idea why nobody has reviewed your MR yet? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/phablet-extras/libhybris-no-gles/+merge/158160
<jhodapp> mterry, that's causes a build failure when I tried to do an MR against libhybris: https://code.launchpad.net/~jhodapp/phablet-extras/add-vasprintf-hook
<h01ger> sergiusens, i've been thinking about uploading phablet-tools to debian sid (so it will end up in jessie too) - what do you think?
<jhodapp> mterry, I need your MR before my MR will build successfully
<mterry> jhodapp, I think your MR might have failed because quantal still has the old mesa, eh?
<mterry> sergiusens, is the phablet team ready to switch to raring?
<jhodapp> mterry, not sure, but it shouldn't fail, especially when my MR had nothing to do with OpenGL
<mterry> jhodapp, well, I can't seem to get the build log failure, I get a 404 on those links
<mterry> jhodapp, but I'm guessing that you fixed a ftbfs in raring because the mesa headers changed
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: tvoss: lool: ogra_: dholbach: sforshee: thanks!
<dholbach> HUGS!
<ogra_> :)
<tvoss> rsalveti, thanks :)
<Damp> ogra_ what is all this raring your guys are talking about?
<mterry> jhodapp, but since we still build in both quantal and raring...  we need to make the change conditional
<ogra_> Damp, the release name of the ubuntu release that will come out on thu.
<ogra_> also known as 13.04
<Damp> I see
<sergiusens> mterry: the switch started to happen yesterday
<jhodapp> mterry, yeah...any chance you can add that conditional to fix
<ogra_> Damp, all ubuntu touch dailies were based on 12.10 ... within the next days we will switch over to default to 13.04
<sergiusens> mterry: we are just waiting on the medium tests thing to shutdown quantal completely
<jhodapp> mterry, my MR's build issue?
<ogra_> Damp, which will not last very long ... then we will switch to the 13.10 developer release as a base
<sergiusens> mterry: jobs should switch soon to only build on raring...
<mterry> sergiusens, ok
<sergiusens> mterry: feel free to do it for hybris if yu have the time, if not I'll be getting a blanket MR for all later today
<mterry> sergiusens, what do you mean about the mediumtest thing?
<sergiusens> mterry: medium tests, that run with every merge are still on quantal... fginther and mzanetti are working on it
<mterry> sergiusens, ok
<mterry> jhodapp, let's switch the config to only build libhybris on raring, then try to merge again
<fginther> mterry, sergiusens, the mediumtests have been disabled for everything except unity/phablet so far
<mterry> jhodapp, I can do that
<jhodapp> mterry, perfect...we can just have jenkins try to rebuild then
<mterry> sergiusens, here's libhybris: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/cupstream2distro-config/raring-libhybris/+merge/160376
<rsalveti> jhodapp: I'm on your mr
<rsalveti> jhodapp: just had to fix a build issue first
<jhodapp> thanks rsalveti
<rsalveti> jhodapp: https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/phablet-extras/libhybris_update_build_raring_mesa/+merge/160264
<rsalveti> then will take care of yours and the other from mterry
<rsalveti> sergiusens: latest raring from ibs has the correct source list already :-)
<rsalveti> then later today we need to try the unity-next stuff
<mterry> rsalveti, oh
<mterry> rsalveti, sorry, was talking to jhodapp above about your merge failing on quantal because the mesa change happened between Q and R, eh?  So your changes would need to be conditional.  But instead, I'm dropping quantal builds for libhybris.
<mterry> rsalveti, change coming soon
<rsalveti> mterry: we don't need to care about quantal anymore :-)
<rsalveti> and this will need further cleanup to use the upstream version of hybris anyway
<mterry> rsalveti, just in time for R's actual release
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> "in time"
<rsalveti> ogra_: details ;-)
<ogra_> :)
<mterry> ogra_, fine, "early" for R's actual release   ;)
<rsalveti> yeah ;-)
<ogra_> :)
<mterry> rsalveti, can you kick your job again?  the raring-only change should be active
<rsalveti> mterry: sure
<mterry> fginther, right?  For CI job changes, the branch just needs to be merged, there's not a manual step afterwards?
<ogra_> oh sigh ... it just struck me that assembling the debian/copyrigyt for the android image package might actually be quite some effort ...
<ogra_> probably even the biggest in creating that package ...
<sergiusens> ogra_: changelog bigger than the orig.tar? :-P
<ogra_> copyright, but yeah :)
<ogra_> i guess there are a ton of different licenses
<sergiusens> yeah, sorry, always use them mixed up
<ogra_> "that c file in the debian dir" :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: mostly apache for the android stuff
<sergiusens> ogra_: /external is going to be the varying one
<ogra_> yeah, but we have prebuilt binaries etc
<rsalveti> ogra_: jezz, that will be a pain indeed
<rsalveti> just say it's whatever is described at phablet.ubuntu.com haha
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> i could try ... though i would have to have it ready before the sprint ...
<ogra_> then we just need enough alcohol and an archive admin in the bar
<ogra_> (and a laptop)
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> that can all be arranged
<fginther> mterry, correct. Just re-approve a merge proposal to retry the autolanding and merge
<ogra_> haha
<bcp> Hi! I've flashed Ubuntu on my Nexus 4. I logged via ssh and realized that the sensorservice process is consumming the CPU 90% (I think this could be also the reason why my battery goes flat in a couple of hours)
<bcp> any idea how to stop/kill this process and why this is happening?
<didrocks> ogra_: count me in for the alcohol, but the price will be high so that I approve :)
<didrocks> ogra_: then, I'll take the double for the MIR ;)
<ogra_> rsalveti, you read that above right ? and the channel is logged ?
 * ogra_ copy pastes didrocks  words as well ... to have a proof 
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<rsalveti> hahah :-)
<ogra_> :)
<mterry> sergiusens, so a big merge dropping all the quantal stuff is planned today?
<rsalveti> quantal is no more
<sergiusens> mterry: yes, was supposed to do it yesterday, but got delayed... that and phablet-land for everything in daily release
<ogra_> pmcgowan, sergiusens , rsalveti , whats with monthly-04 vs monthly-04.1 ... do we want to keep both ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: I believe we can kill monthly-0.4
<sergiusens> ogra_: no, we probably only want the .1
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ^?
<ogra_> k
<rsalveti> I just hate when manta is out of battery
<rsalveti> takes ages to charge
<sergiusens> rsalveti: lower the brightness
<rsalveti> sergiusens: was 'suspended'
<rsalveti> guess our network stack keeps it running all the time
<ogra_> remove /etc/init.d/ondemand ;)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, doesn't suspend
<ogra_> that helps a lot over here ... thogh for keeping the load down during operation, not sure it has impact on suspend too
<ogra_> we urgently need to re-do that crap
<rsalveti> guess it's a wakelock issue here
<mhall119> kenvandine: do we have docs packages for Accounts and Friends?
<kenvandine> mhall119, not yet
<kenvandine> mhall119, but that is on my todo list for this week
<mhall119> ok
<rsalveti> mterry: sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/phablet-extras/libhybris_update_build_raring_mesa/+merge/160383
<rsalveti> still used quantal
<mhall119> kalikiana: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/u1db/overview.html
<kalikiana> mhall119, sweet!
<mterry> sergiusens, do you know why the above used quantal?
<sergiusens> mterry: probably because the merge happened but the push of cu....distro-config didn't ... the job still has quantal
<mterry> sergiusens, it looks like it started over at build number 1, so it is using the new libhybris-specific config
<mterry> sergiusens, how does the push happen?
<sergiusens> mterry: manually...
<mterry> sergiusens, oh.  hmm.  Is that "deploying" the config?
<mhall119> rsalveti: how are the 3 core apps currently being pulled into the daily image builds?
<sergiusens> mterry: yeah
<mterry> sergiusens, ah...
<sergiusens> mhall119: rule in our live-build/offspring stuff
<mhall119> sergiusens: so when we change the package names to drop the ubuntu-, we'll need to let you know so you can change it
<mhall119> right?
<mhall119> does it need to be all of them at once, we can we do them one at a time as the package rename changes land?
<sergiusens> mhall119: yup, that's what we talked about :-)
<rsalveti> mhall119: right, can be one at a time
<sergiusens> mhall119: just gradually
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<mterry> didrocks, I made a change to a phablet stack's CI config.  But it's not taking effect.  I have to deploy it somehow, but you said the cu2d-update-stack was just for daily-release stuff, which phablet isn't.  How do I deploy a phablet config?
<sergiusens> mterry: I'm looking into it... getting an error, might be easier to ask fginther
<sergiusens> mterry: supposedly it's just ./ci/cu2d-update-ci stacks/phablet/extras.cfg
<mterry> sergiusens, ah..  but you get an error on that?
<sergiusens> mterry: yes connection refused... it worked last time I used it so not sure
<fginther> mterry, I'll take a look
<mterry> hrm.  I get credentials not found.  I must never have set this script up
<fginther> mterry, the cu2d-update-ci looks for credentials under ci-jenkins
<sergiusens> fginther: I have those, but get a urllib connection refused... ah
<sergiusens> fginther: ip change on jenkins!
<sergiusens> mterry: fginther deployed
<fginther> sergiusens, thanks
<mterry> sergiusens, awesome, thanks
<sergiusens> seems the change did not have an effect on jenkins though :-/
 * h01ger has upgraded (with phablet-tools) his nexus4 to raring but now the ui flickers heavily..
<ZDmitry> tmoenicke: may I ask You one more question?
<ZDmitry> I'm bit slow. Not admit disconnection...
<std> is it possible to install ubuntuphone on a rasberry pi?
<ogra_> std, no
<std> lame
<ogra_> well, make the RPi use proper hardware and it will become possible ...
<rsalveti> mterry: happroved https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/phablet-extras/libhybris-no-gles/+merge/158160
<ogra_> rsalveti, btw, would be funny to port to the new beaglebone :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: indeed
<mterry> rsalveti, thanks!
<rsalveti> jhodapp: mr happroved
<jhodapp> thanks rsalveti
<mpt> Just posted the winning layout for System Settings overview on phone. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings#phone
<ogra_> what did it win ?
<mterry> Saviq, !! my lightdm merge finally passed the ci bot.  :)
<mpt> ogra_, the promise of existence
<ogra_> :)
<mhall119> popey: in this week's IRC meetings, can we get any incomplete or postponed work items from the -month-0 milestone retargetted to -month-1?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: lp:touch-preview-images/livebuild
<sergiusens> rsalveti: offsrping is going to be switched to that
<sergiusens> mhall119: popey you can create MRs against this when you want to add or rename packages http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/touch-preview-images/livebuild/view/head:/chroot_local-packageslists/apps.list
<shadeslayer> ChickenCutlass: uh, the root=/data didn't quite work btw
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: where is you rootfs?  is it on /data
<shadeslayer> I mount it on /data
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: are you at the end of init in the ramdisk?  WHere it trys to run /sbin/init on the new rootfs
<shadeslayer> yeah, that's what I'm going to check, I suspect it's hanging at the point where it was last hanging
<shadeslayer> which is mounting the rootfs
<mhall119> sergiusens: noted, thanks
<ogra_> did you set root=/data on the kernel cmdline ?
<shadeslayer> I did indeedly
<ogra_> yeah, that wont work
<shadeslayer> oh?
<ogra_> it would look for a device /data
<ogra_> which it indeed cant find
<sergiusens> ogra_: is syncing off?
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: I modified the init script drectly.  did not use the kernel command line
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> ChickenCutlass: care to share :)
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: modify the rootmnt env var
<ogra_> look at /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/local
<ogra_> sepcifically the mountroot function
<ogra_> thats what mounts your root devices
<ogra_> -s
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, why ?
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, once run-init was executed it will be / anyway ...  and /data as a mountpoint doesnt exist in the initrd
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: I set rootmnt to /data/ubuntu and manually mounted /dev/block/mmcp23 to /data
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> right, but thats a moot step
<ogra_> since run-init will change it to / in any case
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: so that all works -- ut when run-init starts -- the phone reboots
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: even after turning off watchdog
<ogra_> yeah
<shadeslayer> it still reboots after turning off the watchdog? :D
<ogra_> i guess your prob is that you want to enter /data/ubuntu
<ogra_> not just /data
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: for me -- but only after trying to launch upstart
<ogra_> run-init will just turn /data into /
<ogra_> its pretty dumb
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: let me try and move everything up a level
<ogra_> so what you want is: mount /dev/block/mmcp23 to /temptootmount (or so) ... and then bindmount /temptootmount/ubuntu to /root
<ogra_> and leave the script just do its job ...
<ChickenCutlass> ok
<ChickenCutlass> let me try
<shadeslayer> how about just mounting the block to /root directly?
<ogra_> effectively we should have a "mount by label" subfubnction in mountroot (and if it knows it is an android base it also should do the bind mounting)
<ogra_> so you can just say root+label:userdata on your kernel cmdline and it does the right thing
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> root=
<ogra_> shadeslayer, should work if it has the rotfs at the toplevel
<ogra_> *rootfs
<ogra_> the prob here is the ubuntu subdir ... it needs to reside at root/
<shadeslayer> my biggest fear is that I'm placing my mount call in the wrong location
<ogra_> as a toplevel dir
<ogra_> shadeslayer, arent you after a plain ubuntu anyway ?
<shadeslayer> I am indeed
<ogra_> so there ids no need for you to jump through all these hoops
<shadeslayer> ogra_: though I suspect I'll need files from /system for things like wifi :/
<ogra_> just make sure /dev/mmcwhatever has your /
<shadeslayer> that's what I was trying to do
<ogra_> the prob with ubuntu touch is that it lives in a subdir ... so that needs compensation ... i'm not sure a bind mount will survive run-init though
<shadeslayer> heh
<ogra_> but it should ... all tempdirs survive as well
<shadeslayer> ogra_: so I just put a mount call at the top of my initrd to mount /dev/block/platform/dw_mmc.0/by-name/userdata as / ?
<shadeslayer> or /root?
<ogra_> and i think we isitially used a bindmount for /dev
<shadeslayer> from reading the init it seems like rootmnt is /root
<ogra_> shadeslayer, no, dont touch your initrd at all ...
<shadeslayer> oh
<ogra_> just set the right root= option on your kernel cmdline
<shadeslayer> I tried that :S
<shadeslayer> didn't work
<ogra_> well, it should
<shadeslayer> I set root=/dev/block/platform/dw_mmc.0/by-name/userdata
<ogra_> what did it do ?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> you want the actual device name
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> you mean /dev/block/mmcblk0p9
<ogra_> /dev/block/platform/dw_mmc.0/by-name/userdata is a link ... use the device it points to
<shadeslayer> I tried that as well
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> now you are using ubuntus udev ...
<shadeslayer> right
<ogra_> are you sure /dev/block even exists ?
<ogra_> thats an android dir :)
<shadeslayer> hm, good point, I didn't check
<ogra_> try /dev/mmcblk0p9 and see
<shadeslayer> okay
<ogra_> (and indeed be sure to have a properly working rootfs there)
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: same problem
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: just reboots after trying to run run-init
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass,  i'll sit down on my n7 tomorrow and try some things ...
<ChickenCutlass> ok
<ogra_> i suspect the /dev/blok thing might be an issue
<ogra_> *block
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: so root is mounted -- it gets past the check for /root/sbin/init
<ogra_> not sure if devtmpfs even creates such a subdir
<ogra_> ah
 * shadeslayer will still need to mount the Android system partition to get wifi to work
<shadeslayer> so many proprietary files in there :/
<ogra_> are you sure there is no linux driver for the wifi ?
<ogra_> (do you know which chipset it is etc ? )
<shadeslayer> I don't know if there's a driver, but look at https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_manta/blob/cm-10.1/cm-proprietary-blobs.txt
<shadeslayer> seems like it's a Broadcom 43241
<ogra_> you might be able to just use an in kernel broadcom driver but lose some features
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<ogra_> https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/1388591/
<shadeslayer> ogra_: can't I just mount the system partition once ubuntu is up
<shadeslayer> mount it to /system
<ogra_> sure
<shadeslayer> and voila kernel just picks up the firmware from there
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> if I pass root=/dev/mmcblk0p9 it just reboots
<ogra_> with a plain unhacked initrd
<shadeslayer> yep
<ogra_> and an ext4 filesystem that has / on that device ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<ogra_> hmm, then it might actually be /dev/block
<ogra_> s/be/have/
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> ogra_: [    8.874121] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p9): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<shadeslayer> :D
<ogra_> aha
<shadeslayer> it panics shortly afterwards
<ogra_> so next question is ... does run-init run
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/730772
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> are you 100% sure your fs is proper ? where did you get it from ?
<shadeslayer> debootstrapped it
<ogra_> hmm
<shadeslayer> sudo debootstrap --verbose --arch armhf --foreign --include=btrfs-tools,locales,kbd,wpasupplicant,openssh-server raring kubuntu/
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-preinstalled/current/raring-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+ac100.tar.gz
<ogra_> try that
<shadeslayer> then I put qemu-arm-static in kubuntu/usr/bin and finished debootstraping
<shadeslayer> will do
<shadeslayer> will take a bit to download :)
<shadeslayer> mmm recovery has tar, I can just unpack it then
<ogra_> zcat /path/to/tarball |tar --numeric-owner x
<ogra_> thats what you want
<ccvvcc> when is the release date of this great os
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: so that is better
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: just passed root=/dev/mmcblkp23
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: not rebooting now
<ccvvcc> how to get the dock of ubuntu os?
<shadeslayer> ChickenCutlass: :D
<shadeslayer> I didn't realize that /dev/block was Android specific
<ccvvcc> ubuntu for android == ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, yay
<ogra_> ccvvcc, no
<shadeslayer> ogra_: can I push the tar to the userdata partition and zcat it there itself?
<ogra_> ccvvcc, ubuntu for android is like an android app :) ubuntu touch is a full OS
<shadeslayer> that won't corrupt the tar right?
<ogra_> shadeslayer, as you like ... as long as it ends up as / there
<shadeslayer> okay
<ogra_> it should even bring up X
<shadeslayer> fancy
<ogra_> so you should have a chance to hack it to get a user and an xterm up for further work
<shadeslayer> ogra_: I'll settle for ext4 coming up :P
<shadeslayer> s/ext4/root
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> if a missing kernel option doesnt kill upstart it should just work
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<ogra_> hmm, though there might be plymouth bits that get in your way
<shadeslayer> ogra_: I'll have to write a blog post if this works :P
<shadeslayer> oh
<ogra_> :)
<shadeslayer> and maybe buy you a beer or two
<shadeslayer> ogra_: how difficult would it be for you to setup a rootfs build that pulls in kubuntu-active and the armsoc driver for the Nexus 10?
<shadeslayer> so that if this works, we can try that out next :)
<ogra_> shadeslayer, well, i tried with Riddell to do that for the nexus7 ... but it kind of fell off the table
<shadeslayer> yeah, I'm going to have a look at the N7 when/if I meet him
<shadeslayer> same process for the N7 :P
<shadeslayer> build kernel > enable fbcon > flail about a bit > poke ogra_ with issues ;)
<ogra_> yeah, might be that you get hit by plymouth
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, did you keep the override files in place for plymouth ?
<shadeslayer> I don't like tegra however
 * ogra_ does
<ogra_> its the easiest to handle due to the binary blob and the kernels are too androidized so that you can usually switch off the android stuff and still build g_serial for example
<ogra_> *are not too
<shadeslayer> ogra_: you clearly haven't used the TF101
<shadeslayer> oh the joys of flashing the TF101 with kernelblobs
<shadeslayer> and hitting size limits
<dobey> hey all. is there a technical document anywhere describing various user interaction and app expectations for phone/tablet? in particular, window stacking and multi-process/multitasking behavior and expectations for apps?
<ogra_> i have a tf101 here ... havent booted it in ages and never even tried to get ubuntu on it
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> ok, good
<shadeslayer> ogra_: yeah, it's a PITA
<shadeslayer> ogra_: I've had it for about a year now
<shadeslayer> I went crazy during the time I tried to work
<ogra_> the n7 was a pleasure to port to :)
<shadeslayer> lilstevie gets the award for patience though
<shadeslayer> hehe
<ogra_> shadeslayer, so you definitely want to move all /etc/init/plymouth*.conf files out of the way
<doomlord> i still havent't got round to trying ubuntu on my n7
<shadeslayer> ogra_: will do
<shadeslayer> ogra_: something to investigate once all of this is done, fbcon :P
<shadeslayer> why does it not work
<shadeslayer> and maybe try to make it work
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> will likely need kernel patches though
<shadeslayer> fine with me ;)_
<ogra_> yeah, with me too ... as long as i dont have to write them :)
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> we can find someone in #ubuntu-kernel :P
<mhall119> bzoltan1: can you have someone look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1171973 please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1171973 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Swiping between tabs from content don't work" [Undecided,New]
 * ogra_ has patched kernels in his life ... but never with code i would show to anyone 
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> I've patched kernels too, but with other people's code :P
<ogra_> yeah, that i didnt count
<dobey> or is there anyone specific that would be good to ask about that sort of thing?
<ogra_> dobey, probably mtp
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> mpt ... i know he is no protocol ...
<shadeslayer> :D
<dobey> mpt: ^^ if you're still around, are you the person to ask about details regarding window stacking and multi-process/multitasking bits of the new world order of phablet converged ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> fun
<shadeslayer> there's /sys/class/leds/as3668/color
<shadeslayer> so I can maybe control the color of the LED on the N10
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  I know it sounds unpleasant, but that is how it suppose to work. It is a decision made by design -> http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/tabs and  http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/global-patterns/navigation
<hey> hi
<hey> can touch be downloaded on micro sd card and dual boot phone
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> there are some hacks to do dual boot on the xda forums ... but an upgrade could break that since ubuntu touch doesnt support it
<hey> thanks
<pmcgowan> bzoltan1: the new qtc looks great
<ogra_> so the hack might just be overwritten
<shadeslayer> ruh roh
<shadeslayer> ogra_: zcat: write: Broken pipe
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> so your android shell doesnt know how to pipe ? or does tar not work ?
<shadeslayer> I have no idea
<shadeslayer> I could zcat it locally and adb sync it
<ogra_> well, it will grow quite a bit
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> wel
<shadeslayer> if I place the 'x' after tar it works :)
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> heh
<shadeslayer> so zcat foo.tar.gz | tar x --numeric-owner
<shadeslayer> :P
<ogra_> sorry
<shadeslayer> np ;)
<shadeslayer> done, fingers crossed, rebooting
<shadeslayer> didn't reboot, so far so good
<shadeslayer> no GUI as well
<shadeslayer> oh drat
<shadeslayer> forgot about plymouth
<ogra_> i was about to say
<shadeslayer> :D
<ogra_> but that would have caused a hard reboot most likely
<ogra_> it definitely does on tegra ... so you might be past that point
<shadeslayer> /proc/last_kmsg has garbled messages about tty's
<shadeslayer> [   57.459863] init: tty3 main process ended, respawning
<shadeslayer> but removing just incase
<shadeslayer> ah, I don't think I have CONFIG_VT enabled
<shadeslayer> would that cause issues?
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> okay, I'll enable CONFIG_VT
<ogra_> yeah
<shadeslayer> hmm screen flashed
<shadeslayer> I'll take that as a good sign
<shadeslayer> probably something tried to start but failed
<ogra_> yeah
<shadeslayer> bunch of garbled messages in last_kmsg
<ogra_> mount the partition from recovery and have a look at /var/log/
<shadeslayer> ack
<ogra_> i think you have it booting ...
<ogra_> but still issues
<shadeslayer> indeed ;)
<ogra_> see if it gets to starting X
<ogra_> there is definitely no Xorg.0.log in the tarball :)
<shadeslayer> it does :D
<shadeslayer> it has an Xorg.0.log
<ogra_> yay
<shadeslayer> :D
<ogra_> you should be able to chroot
<ogra_> so you can less it etc
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/730814
<shadeslayer> that's Xorg.0.log
<shadeslayer> dmesg http://paste.kde.org/730820
<ogra_> hah
<ogra_> it even started
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> whoops at dmesg
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/730826
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> I wonder if I can make it mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p8 on /system in etc/fstab
<shadeslayer> and then it won't complaint about missing firmware
<ogra_> ir still will
<ogra_> *it
<shadeslayer> oh, why?
<ogra_> you need to copy /system/lib/firmware to /lib/firmware i think
<shadeslayer> not quite
<shadeslayer> the manta kernel passes the firmware paths, hardcoded into the config
<ogra_> well, then create /system and mount it
<shadeslayer> CONFIG_BCMDHD_FW_PATH="/system/vendor/firmware/fw_bcmdhd.bin"
<ogra_> dmesg talks about /lib/firmware
<shadeslayer> mmm
<ogra_> but try the mount
<ogra_> seems to be easy to find out if it works
<shadeslayer> done, lets see if it works
<shadeslayer> hmm, nope
<ogra_> well, whats weird is that X doesnt show up ... even though it starts without error
<shadeslayer> that's what I'm thinking as well
<ogra_> might be a backlight controller issue
<shadeslayer> nppe
<shadeslayer> *nope
<shadeslayer> I can clearly tell there's alot of backlight
<shadeslayer> the screen isn't 'off'
<ogra_> k
<shadeslayer> ogra_: maybe it's on the wrong tty?
<ogra_> not the wrong tty but the wrong display
<shadeslayer> wrong *display* ? :P
<shadeslayer> how can it be on the wrong display
<shadeslayer> there is just one xD
<ogra_> well, output ...
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ogra_> there is likely a HDMI out internally
<shadeslayer> I'll try and get adb up
<shadeslayer> then maybe we can debug
<ogra_> iirc that tablet supports attaching HDMI with an adapter
<ogra_> though it clearly gets a modeline somehow
<shadeslayer> bah, no adb :/
<ogra_> how do you try to run it ?
<shadeslayer> ogra_: put an entry in rc.local
<shadeslayer> /sbin/adbd &
<shadeslayer> and it still complains about firmware
<shadeslayer> even though I copied it to /lib/firmware
<bobweaver> Good Idea or bad Idea. any feed back is awesome thanks.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfvCUjf7HJs
<ogra_> shadeslayer, where does that  adbd come from ?
<ogra_> (in /sbin)
<shadeslayer> from the recovery
<shadeslayer> it's a standalone binary
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> it doesnt link to bionic ?
<ogra_> (which you dont have in ubuntu, we use libc)
<shadeslayer> uh, it said :         not a dynamic executable
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> ldd said
<ogra_> file ?
<shadeslayer> you want me to host the file somewhere?
<ogra_> no, what does the file command say
<shadeslayer> adbd: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, ARM, version 1 (SYSV), statically linked, stripped
<ogra_> hmm, k
<ogra_> though its likely compiled for ARMv6 ...
<ogra_> but even that shouldnt stop it from starting
<shadeslayer> would that make a difference even though if it's statically compiled
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/730844/
<shadeslayer> that's what I have
<ogra_> i guess you miss some device setup that android would do for you
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> hard to tell ... redirect the output to a file
<shadeslayer> yeah doing that
<ogra_> does sdbd have any options ?
<ogra_> -vvvvvv
<ogra_> or some such :)
<shadeslayer> it doesn't implement -h :P
<ogra_> hah
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> no /var/log/adbd.log
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> touch it :P
<ogra_> oh, you mean it didnt output
<ogra_> i thought that was the error msg
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> it didn't output
<ogra_> hos did you set up the redirect ?
<shadeslayer> though rc.local magically changed permissions to 666
<ogra_> *how
<shadeslayer> /sbin/adbd &> /var/log/adbd.log &
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> thats a bashism
<shadeslayer> oh god
<shadeslayer> *headesk*
<ogra_> /sbin/adbd >/var/log/adbd.log 2>&1 &
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> hate shell :/
<ogra_> <3 shell
<ogra_> as long as its POSIX
<shadeslayer> I suspect I'll have to strace it
<shadeslayer> yeah, still nothing
<ogra_> you might hang at the echo above ...
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ogra_> try adding || true
<ogra_> to both ends of the lines
<ogra_> (both echos)
<shadeslayer> ogra_: what then?
<ogra_> ?
<shadeslayer> uh I meant, how can I tell if it hung at the switch after adding || true
<ogra_> if it didnt, you should have a file ...
<shadeslayer> eh lol
<shadeslayer> It doesn't even run rc.local
<shadeslayer> I put : echo "Disabling usb for adb switch" > /var/log/adbd.log
<shadeslayer> as the first thing in rc.local
<shadeslayer> and /var/log/adbd.log is still empty
<shadeslayer> *but*
<shadeslayer> I see : [   18.918466] android_usb: already disabled
<shadeslayer> [   18.933087] warning: `adbd' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
<shadeslayer> in dmesg
<shadeslayer> meh, let's just use openssh over usb, if possible
<ogra_> well, i'll call it a day ... good luck :)
<shadeslayer> bye :)
<shadeslayer> thanks :)
<ogra_> :)
<bregma> anyone around who can help me reflash my Nexus7 with the latest phablet image?
<bregma> adb devices won;t recognize it even though I see it through dmesg and lsusb
<bregma> I fear I'm doing something wrong
<pmcgowan> bregma: whats it go on it now
<pmcgowan> got
<bregma> it's got a current Ubuntu desktop image
<pmcgowan> bregma: then you need to do the manual instructions I think
<bregma> they seem to require adb see the device, too
<pmcgowan> is sergiusens around?
<bregma> I can use fastboot to reboot it, so it's talking to my system
<RobbyF> phablet-flash isn't working for me atm, but I think that's because of raring change over taking place atm
<pmcgowan> did ogra_ leave? I think he did this onhis
<pmcgowan> bregma: have you used adb to the device before?
<pmcgowan> try another usb port, check the cable, etc have been known to happen
<bregma> well, I've flashed it with Ubuntu images before, so I assume so
<pmcgowan> hmm
<bregma> mm, right, Pournelle's Law (it's usually a cable)
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: I'm around
<pmcgowan> bregma: maybe restart the service and ensure its running as root
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: bregma having toruble with his nexus 7
<pmcgowan> just found http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/installing-ubuntu-touch-preview-on-the-nexus-7-with-ubuntu-on-it.html
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: adb not work
<bregma> should the device be in dead robot mode or recovery mode or any special state?
<sergiusens> bregma: so you have a nexus 7 with what?
<bregma> I believe it's the latest Ubuntu desktop image
<sergiusens> bregma: fastoboot when in the bootloader, adb when in recovery and android OS
<pmcgowan> bregma: the link above are the instructions
<bregma> OK, and fastboot definitely talks to the device but adb doesn't when it's in recovery mode
<sergiusens> bregma: sideload?
<pmcgowan> bregma: from the instructions you need to boot from the recovery img in the bootloader
<sergiusens> bregma: or adb in general?
<bregma> "adb devices" does not see the device
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: is this the first step: sudo fastboot boot quantal-preinstalled-recovery-armel+grouper.img
<sergiusens> bregma: ok, how familiar are you with android?
<bregma> andoir?  not at all
<sergiusens> oh, ok
<sergiusens> bregma: power off
<bregma> OK
<sergiusens> bregma: then follow that blog verbatim
 * sergiusens notices that latest nikola broke... hmmm
<sergiusens> bregma: change quantal refs to raring ones
<pmcgowan> RobbyF: what problem are you having with phablet-flash?
<pmcgowan> oh nm I see
 * bregma searches for his bifocals so he can read what's on the N7 screen
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: flashing busted?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: I flashed perfectly fine before sending my email...
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: getting an error latest build detection not supported
<sergiusens> today's build won't install unless you have phablet0tools - 0.11
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: did you update?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: I just did on raring to latest everything
<pmcgowan> the versioning there is wack though
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: what is it?
<pmcgowan> 0.10.daily13.04.17blahblahblah
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: main doesnt have that update yet probably
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: do you have the ppa? if you upgraded from quantal it was probably disabled
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: that's the prev version
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: apt-get update && apt-get install phablet-tools
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: right but tools are in main on raring apparently?
<pmcgowan> oh no I am wrong
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: nope, you still have the one that was prolly installed from quantal or precise (if you updated)
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: I see it on quantal, not raring, will do update
<pmcgowan> maybe timing was bad
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: the package was in 5 hours ago... not sure what happened ;-)
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: yep its there, just missed it
<SonikkuAmerica> What is the point of putting Ubuntu Touch on the Nexus 4 if it only suppors HSPA+?
<SonikkuAmerica> *supports
<SonikkuAmerica> I thought Touch only supported GSM.
<bregma> I'm waiting for it to support LTE
 * bregma is patient
<netcurli> it is still a developer version
<SonikkuAmerica> Is there a broader road map that will include CDMA, HSPA+ and IDEN?
<SonikkuAmerica> Or is that a stupid question? :)
<GeekSquid> I have installed the latest phablet install to a nexus 4, I am loving it, My next question would be how can I help, and how can I get help?
<SonikkuAmerica> GeekSquid: You've come to the right place for now.
<netcurli> SonikkuAmerica: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-converged-network-stack
<SonikkuAmerica> netcurli: Ah, thanks.
<GeekSquid> Next question, when using nano via adb why doesn't the enter key work when trying to write out a file
<SonikkuAmerica> Spotted «WiFi direct support is in Android, not clear how important it is for touch tough» inside wpasupplicant: I would think it would be for a couple of reasons.
<Minste> Hi. Anybody know anything about the work with mobile data. I know the 3G/4G doesn't work, but what about EDGE?
<shadeslayer> ogra_: /etc/rc.local isn't run at all
<awe_> Minste, mobile data support is in progress
<awe_> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-telephony-stack
<awe_> it requires Network Manager work in addition to the ofono/RILD work
<Minste> Thanks for information :) Looking forward to it, mobile data is the only thing missing for me to use it daily :D
<awe_> Minste, your welcome
<Damp> I am trying to have a slider in a tab, but when I try to interact with the slider i just switch tab
<Damp> Anyone encountered the same problem or have a solution?
<nik90> Damp: this issue is being fixed at the moment. The default behavior to switch tabs by swiping has been removed by default. This should fix the issue with your slider
<nik90> it will land as an update soon
<Damp> Ok, so it is a known issue?
<netcurli> anyone using quantal here?
<nik90> Damp: check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1166709
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1166709 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[tabs] Tabs should only be navigated by swiping or tapping on the header area" [Critical,In progress]
<nik90> Damp: yeah it is a known issue
<Damp> Then its allright and I wont file a bug report :p
<netcurli> I just updated qtcreator and now it is not running anymore.. symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/platforms/libqxcb.so: undefined symbol: _ZN15QPlatformWindow17formatWindowTitleERK7QStringS2_
<rickspencer3> hey, congrats everyone on getting onto raring
<rickspencer3> good times
<Damp> rickspencer3 what do you mean?
<rickspencer3> hi Damp
<rickspencer3> Damp, I was referring to this: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg01797.html
<Damp> IF I update to a daily image then I'll get 13.04 or whats it called
<rickspencer3> Damp, I would assume that is the case, but I am not a definitive source
<pmcgowan> Damp: yes the daily is now base on 13.04
<pmcgowan> should not see any difference in functionality
<Damp> Is there some big updates with this so I should update at once?
<pmcgowan> nope
<pmcgowan> its just where the development will be focused now, until we move to S
<moocow1452> Anyone good with Black Screen Boot Errors?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-24
<viglesias> hey guys i have the developer preview installed on my tf300t, wondering if it would be possible to flash (lets say) a regular precise root fs onto it
<sam_> hi
<Mirv> ubuntu-sdk metapackage updated for SDK PPA users. nothing notable, just some dependencies that are needed and not all people had automatically
<kihtrak778> hello
<kihtrak778> need help?
<Mirv> kihtrak778: what kind problem you're facing?
<dholbach> good morning
<weja55> 大家好
<mpt> dobey, window ("surface") management is katie and myself. I don't know whether anyone has oversight on multitasking in general.
<popey> \o/ Image number 95 means we've looped back round to Feb 21st.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597722/
<ganjalife> hello I have a question
<ganjalife> Puedo utilizar la version de ubuntu touch para instalarla desde el recovery mode de un movil?
<ganjalife> I can use the touch version of ubuntu to install from the recovery mode of a mobile?
<ogra_> see the install wiki page :)
<ogra_> (yes you can if there is a port for your device)
<didrocks> mmrazik: hey! it seems that raring/unity.cfg (and I guess then head/unity.cfg) configs have not been deployed for the ci part? I don't see the /raring branches getting merged
<mmrazik> didrocks: they were not. somebody needs to tell us :-) I deployed it this morning but the arm build is taking ages
<didrocks> mmrazik: I thought mterry coordinated with Francis on it…
<mmrazik> didrocks: I didn't find any jobs in jenkins
<mmrazik> but will check with him later today
<didrocks> thanks mmrazik :)
<ogra_> popey, hmm, that looks slightly wrong,, you shouldnt have any quantal bits in there at all
<ogra_> popey, i fear serguiens doesnt wipe the download dirs  .... worth filing a bug
<ogra_> he should better use the cdimage numbering since thats  properly incrementing
<popey> the quantal bits are from the old builds back in feb
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> i haven't deleted anything from downloads/phablet-flash since then
<ogra_> and you have a download dir called 95 i suppose
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ du -hs Downloads/phablet-flash/
<popey> 18G	Downloads/phablet-flash/
<popey> yes
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597813/
<ogra_> right, to avoid confusion phablet-flash shpuld use the cdimage notation ... since it is unlikely that we will have a date twice :)
<popey> well, this isn't likely to happen again is it?
<ogra_> the jenkins# can always be reset
<popey> I dunno maybe the counter will get reset when jenkins moves to another box or something
<ogra_> right
<popey> bug 1157710
<popey> ☻
<ubot5> bug 1157710 in Phablet Tools "phablet-flash needs a cleanup option to remove old images" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157710
<hans863> hey, newbie here. i am able to launch my ubuntu touch app in ubuntu desktop, but i am unable to deploy it to my device (nexus7 with ubuntu touch). anyone want to help me out?
<hans863> i am running ubuntu (desktop) as a virtual machine on my macbook pro using virtualbox, and the nexus7 is mounted to ubuntu correctly
<ganjalife> If I install ubuntu rom on my device, the recovery will be deleted or will not suffer damage?
 * ogra_ subscribes
<ganjalife> to see if I could recover a android backup?
<hans863> @ganjalife You can use multiboot http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2120529
<om26er> is there a way to set static ip on the utouch ? dynamic ip does not work with my router
<ogra_> probably through /etc/network/.interfaces
<netcurli> popey: ping
<popey> netcurli: pong
<popey> jppiiroi1en: bug 1172243
<ubot5> bug 1172243 in Ubuntu QtCreator Plugins "Core app fails to run on device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172243
<netcurli> I have fixed some things in my akari app
<popey> oh awesome
<netcurli> can you update that in the ppa?
<popey> sure
<jppiiroi1en> popey: ack
<jppiiroi1en> popey: that is a bug in the weather app project
<jppiiroi1en> the pro and qmlproject files should have the same name as the folder
<popey> jppiiroi1en: excellent, can you leave a comment and we can re-assign it
<jppiiroi1en> sure
<mpt> "Connect to wi-fi networks automatically: (*) Whenever available  ( ) Only if previously used  ( ) Only if secured  ( ) Never"
<mpt> I wonder if/how that should be simplified
<dun1982> We'll what about "Whenever available | Only if previously used"?
<dun1982> That way you tackle all the possibilities. Either connect anytime anywhere where possible, or to networks that you have previously been able to connect and aquire ip.
<dun1982> Third option in that is that you can turn the wifi-adapter on/off :)
<dun1982> So those two options are available only when wifi-adapter is turned on ofcourse.
<mpt> hmm
<mpt> Dropping the last two of those four would mean you couldn't say "Yeah, I'm happy to do this stuff on my company's network, but if that network goes down I don't want it automatically switching to the Starbucks wi-fi downstairs"
<mpt> (Assuming you'd previously used the Starbucks wi-fi for recreational purposes)
<dun1982> We'll in europe you have quite often unlimited data from 3g/4g anyway, so that might not be the question.
<dun1982> But then again, it is basically up to user to decide what is more important. Unsecured wifi access (previously used) or any connection available.
<dun1982> Many companies limit the access to public unsecured wifi's in ISB-policies, so it is employees problem if they share information that they should not share.
<mpt> Easier for an employee to follow a policy if the phone takes care of it for them. :-)
<mpt> but I don't want a big chunk of connection options pushing the list of networks down the "Wi-Fi" screen of System Settings
<mpt> Maybe it can go out to a secondary screen
<chris123> morning.  when I "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" on the Touch, it asks for the password.... what is the root password on the Touch?
<chris123> phablet@localhost:~$ sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<netcurli> chris123: the password of the user phablet is phablet
<chris123> i should have guessed that
<chris123> what a horrible hacker i am
<chris123> thanks!
<Mirv> Qt Creator is being updated in the SDK PPA now. That means Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and 12.10 users will get the same newest Ubuntu plugin that was uploaded to 13.04 last week.
<chris123> chris@ubuntu:~$ ssh phablet@192.168.1.123 ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.123 port 22: No route to host
<chris123> i tried this yesterday and also got "no route to host"
<chris123> oops, never mind
<chris123> from the wording on the instructions I thought that /proc was optional or an "alternative"
<popey> Mirv: excellent!
<popey> Mirv: lemme know if you need testing in VMs or anything
<shadeslayer> ChickenCutlass: does the container switch on your N4?
<shadeslayer> er, does the container switch *work* on your N4
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: not sure yet.  now that the phone is not rebooting -- need to get back to it
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> for some reason my X starts but I get nothing on the display
<Mirv> popey: I don't need further smoke testing but of course real development use feedback to the SDK team is always welcome
<Mirv> I know there are more fixes brewing in the plugin already, nine new commits and some branch work at https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins
<nik90> Mirv: I have both 12.04 and 13.04. I will help with the testing of qtcreator :)
<popey> thanks nik90 ☻
<Mirv> nik90: whoo, thanks! :)
<mhall119> good morning
<popey> morning mhall119
<tunubu> hi all
<tunubu> how proceed the progress of the work of ubuntu touch on the nexus 7?
<popey> tunubu: hi, not sure I understand your question?
<tunubu> popey: i see the known issues page and found a bit of things not working yet, my questions was about the work proceed on it
<popey> tunubu: we send updates out to the ubuntu-phone mailing list when significant things change.. https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/
<nik90> mhall119: got a question for you
<tunubu> popey: ah thanks for the anwser
<nik90> mhall119, popey : I found a javascript library which would help the clock-app, so to use it I need to include it in the clock-app package source code. The developer is releasing it under BSD license. How would we go about using it? Do we relicense it or something? or just it as it is?
<tunubu> popey: i'll subscribe the list to get updates but why not update the official page instead?
<nik90> tunubu: which official page are you referring to?
<ogra_> tunubu, because someone has to commit to do it ... do you volunteer ?
<popey> tunubu: we review the wiki pages periodically, and will certainly update when appropriate, is there something you've spotted which is incorrect?
<ogra_> nik90, i guess release notes
<mhall119> nik90: if it's BSD license, we should be okay as long as we follow BSD for that lib
<mhall119> nik90: does it give enough benefit to warrant the added dependency?
<mhall119> nik90: excellent blog post, by the way
<nik90> mhall119: thnx
<nik90> mhall119: I am not sure about the added dependency..I have never done something like this before..
<mhall119> nik90: what would you gain from using this lib?
<nik90> mhall119: oh yeah it is one file comprising of about 1000 lines of code which calculates the sunrise/sunset mathematically
<nik90> mhall119: so we wouldn't need an online API and would be very beneficial
<mhall119> nik90: ah, if it's accurate then it sounds like a good thing to use
<ZDmitry> mhall119: good morning. Thanks to your and tmoenicke's help I fixed issue with virtual keyboad!
<tunubu> thanks for the answers
<tunubu> i'm studying for gsoc nowaday so i have a load of work a bit too high(with university studies too) to get too much projects
<tunubu> i'll do if my projects will go wrong for the summer
<tunubu> of code
<tunubu> othrwise thanks for the propose
<nik90> mhall119: I contacted the developer..he seems excited to see it part of Ubuntu Touch. His website sunCalc.net is based on his library as well
<ZDmitry> mhall119: so ubuntu-terminal-app with konsole-qml-plugin can be used on device now (if someone hasn't ssh access for some reason)
<mhall119> ZDmitry: cool, I'm compiling the plugin now
<mhall119> nik90: looks like you have a fan on G+ :)
<popey> ZDmitry: ooh!
<Oranger> mhall119: Hey ! Do I need to "localize" all date in docviewer app ?
<Oranger> *dates
<popey> we had this question for the calendar too iirc
<popey> qt.locale()
<popey> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qtquick-internationalization.html  6. Internationalize Dates, Times and Currencies
<Oranger> popey: Wow thank !
<popey> Oranger: see above, or you could make an opinionated decision that the date should be ISO-8601 (AS IT SHOULD BE!) :D
<popey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_8601
<mhall119> Oranger: popey knows best :)
<popey> ISO knows best
<Oranger> yes I see ^^'
<nik90> mhall119: hehe
 * nik90 is delighted!
<Oranger> yy-mm-dd, grrr, the french way to write down date is best :p
<Oranger> dd-mm-yyyy make more sense :p
<ogra_> ah, french isnt dd-wine-mm-cheese-yyyy ?
<mhall119> ZDmitry: how can I build and test the terminal from local directory, rather than installing a package?
<Oranger> ogra_: No, it's wine-cheese-wine-cheese, no time for date !
<ogra_> haha
<ZDmitry> mhall119: qmake && make, then sudo make install
<mhall119> ZDmitry: why make install?  Can I not just point qmlscene to it when running the ubuntu-terminal-app.qml?
<sergiusens> Oranger: yyyy-mm-dd allows easier ordering
<ogra_> as long as its not US style all is fine imho
 * ogra_ still waits for the US to declare mm:ss:hh a valid time to match their date settings
<Oranger> sergiusens: Yes but dd-mm-yyyy show you most important things first.
<sergiusens> Oranger: hmmm.... it's just a matter of opinion in the end ;-)
<ZDmitry> mhall119: sorry, but You can't do that. There are some assets (color-schemes, etc.), that would be installed to directory with *.so. But anyway You can try.
<sergiusens> didrocks: approve that :-) -> https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/cupstream2distro-config/quantal_less/+merge/160506
<Oranger> sergiusens: Yes, an endless debate :)
<sergiusens> didrocks: also, going to add the unity-daily-next ppa to the build config or we won't pick up on the hud change... it _is_ working, right?
<sergiusens> didrocks: also wanted to come back with the question of why the shell isn't daily releasing...
<mhall119> ZDmitry: got it working, this is great!
<mhall119> now I need to put it on my tablet
<sergiusens> didrocks: also, we have a big conflict, I can't consume from that PPA if you mix unity legacy with unity ng
<popey> mhall119: is it packaged? ☻
<ZDmitry> mhall119: I'm glad so ^^
<ZDmitry> popey: You mean plugin and terminal? I have packages of them...
<popey> can't wait to play with this too
<mhall119> popey: it can be, I'm running locally still
<mhall119> popey: don't wait: https://code.launchpad.net/~hiroshidi
<popey> heh
<mhall119> ZDmitry: popey: I've created a new series on Launchpad under ubuntu-terminal-app for the Plugin
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/plugin
<mhall119> I've copied ZDmitry's plugin branch there as well
<mhall119> fginther: ping
<fginther> mhall119, pong
<ZDmitry> mhall119: good
<mhall119> fginther: we have a new branch that compile a QML plugin, I'd like to get into our core apps daily ppa: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/plugin
<fginther> mhall119, will get it added
<mhall119> thanks
<ZDmitry> popey, mhall119: here is maked-up for devices (compiled at my GNexus): https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5kDhuHYYcvwaHI4WHBVd2g4b28/edit?usp=sharing
<fginther> mhall119, it's ready to go
<didrocks> sergiusens: I would wait for next week to consume from it
<mhall119> thanks fginther
<didrocks> sergiusens: and for unity next, I think you should use the phablet ppa until mid-june as we discussde :)
<didrocks> discussed*
<sergiusens> didrocks: well, the problem is, the hud missmatch
<didrocks> sergiusens: but mzanetti told that they were ready with the new HUD, isn't it?
<sergiusens> didrocks: we can't do dual things... the jobs are pulling in from the unity-next ppa while landing in phablet-team/ppa, it can get seriously broken
<didrocks> sergiusens: guys, you are really make all our life harder, hud transition, multiple autopilot versions :/
<didrocks> I think we need to break things for a week, fix every transition and rebuild from that
<mzanetti> didrocks: sergiusens: I said autopilot tests are migrated to raring... nothing about the new hud
<sergiusens> didrocks: we had zero breakage since we started
<didrocks> sergiusens: right, but you didn't integrate with the real world :)
<sergiusens> didrocks: this daily release thing is what's causing our breakage these days
<didrocks> you forked everything, with different code, same name, same files
<didrocks> normal that when you reconcile, it creates issues
<didrocks> daily release or not
<mzanetti> have to run now. didrocks: will ping you tomorrow about new hud stuff... and same name is not true
<didrocks> so please keep being honest :)
<sergiusens> didrocks: it could of been smoother though
<mzanetti> its a different name and clearly marked autopilot as Replcaes, Conflicts and what not
<didrocks> mzanetti: no it is true:
<didrocks> 13:49:32   didrocks | mzanetti: but they do install files in the same path? if not, we can work on getting things on more quickly
<sergiusens> didrocks: iirc, during the call we had with rsalveti we were good to use the unity next ppa this week
<didrocks> 13:50:11   mzanetti | didrocks: yes, they conflict. can't install both at the same time. but do you need to do that?
<mzanetti> anyways... I'm off for today
<didrocks> sergiusens: well, at the time we didn't know about the autopilot issues and so on
<sergiusens> didrocks: the autopilot issue was open since last december
<didrocks> sergiusens: and more involvement/help from your team to get things transition to *your* new components, like the HUD would be appreciated
<kenvandine> we need a way to transition all the packages, like we did for hud
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, nobody told us that you had 2 autopilots
<sergiusens> didrocks: hud is not my team, that is ted
<didrocks> sergiusens: I learnt that with your doc
<kenvandine> we should model all the qml plugin packages that way
<didrocks> sergiusens: well, I can say as well, it's not "my" team
<didrocks> and let things resolve themselves?
<sergiusens> didrocks: it was discussed at vUDS as well
<didrocks> I think we need to be more helpful
<didrocks> sergiusens: not sure I was in that discussion though, I really didn't remember of 2 autopilots
<sergiusens> didrocks: exactly
<didrocks> and get everyone on board to do the painful transition
<didrocks> not having only cyphermox, sil2100, kenvandine fighting to get things on shape
 * kenvandine isn't on the hud team... but i still fixed it so we can parallel install versions :)
<kenvandine> we need to do that across that stack
<sergiusens> didrocks: well if you really needed help from everyone, an email would of been a good start
<rsalveti> we don't want a bunch of people fighting to get the stuff in place, but the lack of communication was kind of a general issue
<sergiusens> didrocks: thing is, today we are going to have a broken build
<rsalveti> first we can't work as separated teams :-)
<didrocks> rsalveti: +1
<rsalveti> and this hud thing is indeed annoying, which we raised quite a few weeks ago with the hud developers
<rsalveti> tedg: ^^
<didrocks> sergiusens: TBH, if you want with "my team" or "your team", we would just wait and tell "upstream doesn't have their components aligned, let's not do anything and wait for them to resolve it"
<rsalveti> so summarizing, what can we do to get this all fixed quickly?
<didrocks> sergiusens: it's not the way we are working on ubuntu, rickspencer3 and others are one the "we are just one team" which I agree, so let's all work together to get things fixed
<rsalveti> first, regarding hud
<sergiusens> didrocks: I'm not saying your team/my team... bt we really have a disconnect in understandings
<sergiusens> didrocks: we could of started with daily releases only for phablet... separately and then start mixing stuff
<rsalveti> yeah, we got a bunch of new people working on stuff we were maintaining before, and at the same time some stuff got broken
<rsalveti> and we couldn't break them if we wanted to have those components at the image
<didrocks> sergiusens: that's why we tried, but daily releases works with trunks
<rsalveti> which is where is the main issue currently
<didrocks> sergiusens: which means, HUD trunk and autopilot trunk
<sergiusens> didrocks: please keep the autopilot thing separate...
<didrocks> sergiusens: and that's because of the fork/shortcuts that were taken that we are in that situation
<didrocks> sergiusens: it is linked, we can't test
<didrocks> so for the HUD
<didrocks> sil2100 has merged all components AFAIK
<sergiusens> didrocks: did you read _why_ we had a different autopilot in the first place? It started at the actual prev real UDS
<didrocks> kenvandine did the fix yesterday
<mhall119> ZDmitry: having a terminal on my nexus 7 rocks!
<mhall119> is there a way to adjust the font size?
<ogra_> tsk ... got your first user and immediately get your first feature request ...
<didrocks> kenvandine: mind shedding up some light about the HUD status?
<didrocks> I'm asking sil2100 to join as well
<ZDmitry> mhall119: yes. In KTerminal item in qml file prop font.pointSize - use it. Or add some item to make it dynamicaly.
<kenvandine> i did the versioning of the packages so we could transition
<kenvandine> and afaik all the app branches have been merged
<mhall119> ZDmitry: cool, I'll look into it, thanks again
<cyphermox> sil2100: hey
<cyphermox> sil2100: if you want to do some reviews: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/indicators-client/bootstrap/+merge/160652  and  https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/add-indicators-client/+merge/160655
<sil2100> cyphermox: hi! Looking
<didrocks> sil2100: are you available for a hangout in 10 minutes?
<didrocks> with kenvandine, sil2100, sergiusens, rsalveti
<sil2100> didrocks: I think so, yes
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> sergiusens: rsalveti: available whenever you are
<shadeslayer> ogra_: I was looking at the lightdm logs and saw : [+2.03s] WARNING: Error using VT_ACTIVATE 7 on /dev/console: Invalid argument
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> ls -l /dev/console ?
<shadeslayer> a bit of googling gave me 1022606
<shadeslayer> erm, bug 1022606
<ubot5> bug 1022606 in Linaro Ubuntu "Black screen with mouse pointer after booting Ubuntu using monitor with 1680x1050 resolution" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022606
<shadeslayer> ogra_: not sure how to do that since I didn't get adb up
<ogra_> shadeslayer, a script ?
<shadeslayer> ogra_: sure, but I don't think rc.local runs
<shadeslayer> bbiab, dinner :)
<shadeslayer> I'll have to write a upstart script I think
<ogra_> use an upstart job ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: just give me a sign, but I'll have to jump out for a moment around 18
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, should be before, like… right now? :)
<sil2100> ;p
 * sil2100 waits for a hangout link if anything
<dobey> mpt: is there a good document of how window stacking is expected to work/behave for phablet?
<mrjoel> hey guys.  how should I get two-finger tap on a touchscreen to simulate right-click?  Do I need to go the Ginn route?
<tmoenicke> ZDmitry: good to hear its working
<mpt> dobey, yes, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1HwxEhrZ45WDngypEmGLW1lHXqf6nLKqdnYORwTALo8E/edit#heading=h.4932sick5x4a
<asimbhaii> what r  ur takings on ubuntu for android? have u used it?
<dobey> mpt: thanks
<dobey> mpt: are dialogs intended to behave as they currently typically do in apps on Xorg, or are they intended to be more integrated into the app, like on OS X?
<mpt> dobey, that's not yet decided, but it doesn't affect the stacking. Either way, a dialog shouldn't be able to go below its parent.
<dobey> mpt: right. just asking because it does help clarify some potential implementation details for the U1 login widget/dialog that i'm about to start some work on. don't know if it'll have any direct impact on lower level design of things though, so probably can push that off a couple weeks until it's decided
<mpt> ok
<mrjoel> Alright.  So ginn is working with 13.04, but the rightclick actions all occur in the bottom right hand corner of the screen (this is where the "cursor" goes when the screen is touched at all.  help!
<shadeslayer> ogra_: http://paste.kde.org/731510/
<shadeslayer> does that seem fine?
<ogra_> where does "write" exist ?
<shadeslayer> data/usr/bin/write
<ogra_> i think the write you mean isnt the write android means :)
<ogra_> see man write
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> okay
<ogra_> you want echo
<shadeslayer> yeah
<sil2100> ogra_, rsalveti, sergiusens: ping! If anything, I'm back now
<ogra_> sil2100, well, i think we are fine
<ogra_> at least as i understood it ...
<shadeslayer> ogra_: anything else?
<sil2100> ogra_: if anything pops up, just give me a sign
<ogra_> shadeslayer, well, try it ... i think there is an upstart option to force logging from a job ("console log"  or so, look at the coockbook)
<ogra_> sil2100, will do
<sergiusens> sil2100: ack, we are good, going to run some initial tests and continue with what we talked about
<shadeslayer> ogra_: right, so I'll just add console log to the top of the script
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> that should produce a logfile under /var/log/upstart/$jobname
<sil2100> Awesome
<shadeslayer> last question, should I just drop this file in data/etc/init and reboot ? or does it require more magic
<ogra_> nope, thats enough
<shadeslayer> hmm, is it endscript or end script?
<shadeslayer> seems to be the latter
<ogra_> yep
<shadeslayer> and what about the 'exec' statement? should I have one?
<ogra_> for adnd probably
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> adbd
<shadeslayer> roger
<shadeslayer> ogra_: "/dev/console exists!!"
<ogra_> yay
<shadeslayer> and I have "Starting adbd" in adbd.log
<ogra_> so you should have adbd running then
<shadeslayer> though nothing really happens :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> /proc/self/fd/9: 13: exec: /sbin/adbd: not found
<ogra_> haha
<shadeslayer> mmm access is 0750/-rwxr-x---
<shadeslayer> I guess I could make it 777
<ogra_> well, upstart should have root permissions
<shadeslayer> hmm lets see
<Oranger> Hey, one of you know how to make a textarea autoExpendable ? The property is avaible but don't work with me
<shadeslayer> ogra_: quite odd really
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/731534/
<shadeslayer> maybe I should compile adbd with armhf?
<ogra_> oh, is it suid root ?
<shadeslayer> ?
<ogra_> no, sorry
<ogra_> false alarm
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> I have a whole bunch of errors in lightdm.log
<shadeslayer> or rather, warnings
<ogra_> paste it
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/731546/
<shadeslayer> ogra_: maybe just disable lightdm and add a upstart job that does startx?
<ogra_> does your kernel have all VT support ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> ( or atleast last I checked, lemme check again )
<ogra_> yeah
<shadeslayer> CONFIG_VT=y / CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y
<ogra_> there is more
<ogra_> CONFIG_NR_TTY_DEVICES=
<popey> mhall119 / netcurli Akari 0.2 should be in the ppa now.
<ogra_> CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y
<ogra_> CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y
<ogra_> see if you can set these
<shadeslayer> ack
<ogra_> probably also CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> and definitely CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS
<popey> hmmm
<popey> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598771/  what am i doing wrong?
<shadeslayer> don't have CONFIG_NR_TTY_DEVICES
<shadeslayer> CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS is already set
<shadeslayer> CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is already set
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> popey: same as me
<ogra_> popey, lmissing a lib ?
<shadeslayer> for me it's adbd though
<popey> phablet@localhost:~$ ldd btsync not a dynamic executable
<ogra_> ah
<shadeslayer> file says otherwise?
<ogra_> well, probably v6 code that cant be executed on a v7
<shadeslayer> ogra_: yeah, I suspect that's whats happening with adbd as well
<ogra_> see if you can exec it outside of the container
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598773/  ← desktop version
<ogra_> popey, oh, you mean thats installled in the container from an ubuntu package ?
<popey> no, its a binary that came in a tarball I unpacked on the device
<ogra_> ah
<popey> http://labs.bittorrent.com/experiments/sync/other-download.html
<popey> its that
<ogra_> popey, well, likely not compiled on ubuntu
<shadeslayer> ogra_: still the same thing
<shadeslayer> though /proc/self/fd/9: 13: exec: /sbin/adbd: not found is what I'm most concerned about
<ogra_> popey, it could be any arm this was built for ... we only support ARMv7
<ogra_> and it is dynamically linked ... i could be built before multiarch was designed which means it will likley look for libs in the wrong places
<ogra_> shadeslayer, try to add strace to your upstart job and have it produce a log
<shadeslayer> yeah doing that
<mrjoel> Alright.  So ginn is working with 13.04, but the rightclick actions all occur in the bottom right hand corner of the screen (this is where the "cursor" goes when the screen is touched at all.  help!
<bregma> I hate to ask this, but is there any on-screen keyboard in the phablet image or does it require an external keyboard to be useful?
 * ogra_ doubts we have any ginn experts here since ubuntu touch uses no X
<mrjoel> ah, my bad
<bregma> this channel used to be for touch support in Ubuntu
<ogra_> bregma, there is an OSK preinstalled
<bregma> which includes Ginn
<Oranger> the way that we can't change tab by swaping is a very bad new feature or just a bug ?
<ogra_> bregma, well ...
<bregma> ogra_, how would I invoke the OSK?
<ogra_> bregma, the channel was re-purposed when the ubuntu touch product was announced
<ogra_> bregma, by selecting a text field
<bregma> mm, not in today's image at least
<ogra_> there is a bug in the latest dailies that makes it only work on second boot though
<ogra_> try that
<ogra_> its a race that seemingly goes away after the first boot
<shadeslayer> ogra_: http://paste.kde.org/731558
<shadeslayer> wth is /acct
<ogra_> well, lots of devices it cant find
<shadeslayer> yeah :S
<shadeslayer> ogra_: https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_manta/blob/cm-10.1/init.manta.usb.rc#L10
<shadeslayer> I'll just do those exact steps :P
<ogra_> yeah, a lot ...
<ogra_> line 10-13 ...
<popey> ogra_: ok, thanks, I'll ping them for support.
<shadeslayer> ogra_: 14 as well
<ogra_> yep
<bregma> OK, three more reboots and I have both OSK *and* indicators working at the same time...  now for smaller fingers and better eyes
 * shadeslayer tries
<shadeslayer> ogra_: can you supply uid/gid to a mount call?
<shadeslayer> for eg. I know that mkdir call will fail
<ogra_> hmm, only for filesystems that support that iirc
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/731564/
<shadeslayer> have a look
<shadeslayer> heh, mount fails
<ogra_> i doubt line 21 will work that way
<ogra_> also you dont care for mtp
<shadeslayer> true
<ogra_> yeah, mount fails because you want -t functionfs
<shadeslayer> ahh
<ogra_> but i doubt ubuntus mount knows such a filesystem
<ogra_> heck the manpage
<ogra_> *check
<shadeslayer> it doesn't
<ogra_> yup, thought so
<ogra_> so that will only work from android ...
<shadeslayer> :S
<ogra_> which means you would have to get the android container working
<shadeslayer> :P
<ogra_> you chould try to ass a "chroot /system" in front of each line ... but i suspect that will need more setup
<ogra_> (bind mounting dev, mounting /proc and /sys at least)
<ogra_> s/ass/add/
<shadeslayer> indeed
<shadeslayer> ogra_: maybe usbfs will work instead>
<ogra_> try it
<shadeslayer> uh this is odd
<shadeslayer> there's a USB_FUNCTIONFS but you can only choose between that or CONFIG_USB_G_ANDROID
<shadeslayer> ogra_: and if functionfs is the type, then what's 'adb'
<mhall119> pmcgowan: FYI, the currency converter tutorial has been updated to work with the latest SDK
<ogra_> shadeslayer, well, what does the defconfig use ?
<shadeslayer> USB_G_ANDROID
<kenvandine> anyone know why the daily image has the media-player package, but trunk says the package name should be mediaplayer-app ?
<kenvandine> sil2100, ^^ that causes a problem with the hud transition too
<kenvandine> we have the wrong package seeded i guess
<shadeslayer> I'll try the chroot method
<shadeslayer> though I wonder where adb shell will land, ubuntu rootfs or android rootfs
 * sil2100 looks
<sil2100> hmm
<kenvandine> sil2100, media-player depends on libhud-qt-qml
<kenvandine> mediaplayer-all depends on qtdeclarative5-hud1.0
<kenvandine> mediaplayer-app :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: so maybe I missed out something during transitioning!
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> i guess the package was renamed sometime after rev 68
<kenvandine> but the old package is in the seed
<sil2100> Ah, right
<kenvandine> ogra_, how is that handled?
<sergiusens> sil2100: kenvandine any reason notes-app is not in daily release yet? Any deps we need to clear out?
<ogra_> kenvandine, it is supposed to be handled by the distro seed (ubuntu-touch) but i dont think that switch has happened yet
<kenvandine> sergiusens, nothing i can see
<kenvandine> ogra_, so how do we fix the package that is being pulled?
<ogra_> dunno, thats the IBS side i dont have much clue about (oem build system)
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^
<sergiusens> ogra_: kenvandine what's the problem?
<ogra_> wrong package seeded
<kenvandine> sergiusens, looks like media-player was renamed to mediaplayer-app
<ogra_> it was renamed but the seed wasnt updated
<sergiusens> ogra_: kenvandine ibs config is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/touch-preview-images/livebuild/files
<sergiusens> kenvandine: I'll change... I see a push 4 hours ago...
<GeekSquid> kinda just getting under the hood of my new nexus4, enjoying being able to use apt, and actually edit things
<kenvandine> sergiusens, thanks
<ogra_> sergiusens, for S we will switch to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.raring (just FYI)
<ogra_> and use the ubuntu-touch task
<sergiusens> ogra_: I can switch to ubuntu-touch, but we will need to update it
<shadeslayer> ruh roh
<sergiusens> ogra_: can I just MR against that?
<shadeslayer> where is the mkdir binary located on android ?
<mpt> dun1982, fwiw, here's what I ended up with: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#phone-wifi
<ogra_> sergiusens, not for R anymore ... we'll let it rot until S opens ... to have the task it needs an ubuntu-touch-meta upload
<sergiusens> shadeslayer: /system/bin/toolbox
<sergiusens> symlinked to that
<ogra_> and yes, you can just MR against it
<sergiusens> ogra_: ack
<GeekSquid> what are the odds of killing the nexus 4 by doing a dist-upgrade?, can I always fastboot the latest image onto it?
<ogra_> yeah, you cant really brick it by dist-upgrade ...
<ogra_> you can alsways roll back to stock android
<ogra_> *always
<shadeslayer> Nexus devices are incredibly hard to brick :P
<ogra_> even if you trash the ubuntu install
<ogra_> 90% of the recent arm devices are
<shadeslayer> odd
<shadeslayer> chroot: failed to run command 'mkdir': No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> maybe it's a path issue
<sergiusens> you can brick nicely by flashing the bootloader though ;-)
<ogra_> do you see it linked in the dir ?
<shadeslayer> ogra_: hmm?
<ogra_> sergiusens, there is always a rom
<ogra_> and some tool to reinstall a bootloader
<shadeslayer> ^^
<ogra_> just a lot harder :)
<shadeslayer> though, I haven't quite figured out what fastboot is, is it the bootloader?
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah...
<ogra_> shadeslayer, do you see mkdir in /system/bin
<shadeslayer> or some sort of firmware
<shadeslayer> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> it is a protocol ...
<shadeslayer>   File: '/system/bin/mkdir' -> 'toolbox'
<ogra_> and low level bootloaders that use it
<sergiusens> nexus devices implement fastboot
<ogra_> and you chroot to /system ?
<shadeslayer> I believe so
<ogra_> so you have something like:
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/731576/
<ogra_> chroot /system /bin/mkdir mynewdir
<shadeslayer> nope, I just do chroot /system mkdir
<ogra_> give it a path and see if that helps
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ogra_> if you cant get mkdir from /system to work, just use the ubuntu one ;)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<ogra_> mkdir should be the easiest part here
<ogra_> i would actually only cheroot the mount command
<shadeslayer> rofl : chroot: failed to run command '/bin/mkdir': No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ogra_> ah, finally
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130424/
<boiko> sergiusens: hey, so now we don't need to change from UNRELEASED to quantal anymore, right?
<ogra_> you would change to raring anyway :)
<ogra_> quantal is dead
<kenvandine> :)
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> ogra_: chroot: failed to run command '/bin/mount': No such file or directory
<boiko> ogra_: yeah, that's what I mean, sorry :)
<ogra_> shadeslayer, hmm, is there a shell ?
<boiko> ogra_: I just want to know if we need to change from UNRELEASED to something or not
<shadeslayer> ogra_: shell?
<sergiusens> boiko: only for apps that are in daily release
<ogra_> shadeslayer, /bin/sh ... doe that exist in /system ?
<shadeslayer> ogra_: yes : system/bin/sh
<boiko> sergiusens: and how do I know if an app is in the daily release?
<sergiusens> kenvandine: sil2100 do you have a list of what from phablet is already on daily release? Or should I compile one?
<ogra_> shadeslayer, and is that a binary or also a link
<sergiusens> boiko: heh, that's the issue I've been having these days :-)
<shadeslayer> ogra_: link to mksh
<ogra_> hmm
<boiko> sergiusens: ah ok :)
<sergiusens> boiko: phone-app is though
<boiko> sergiusens: mediaplayer-app probably is too, right?
<sergiusens> boiko: yeah
<kenvandine> sergiusens, i don't
<ogra_> shadeslayer, not sure what mksh does though
<ogra_> sounds weird
<shadeslayer> heh
<mhall119> pmcgowan: who is working on background execution for apps?
<shadeslayer> :>
<shadeslayer> ogra_: Usage: /system/bin/mount [-r] [-w] [-o options] [-t type] device directory
<pmcgowan> mhall119: you mean allowing it?
<mhall119> yeah
<shadeslayer> I just called /syste/bin/mount directly
<pmcgowan> probably ricmm_
<mhall119> thanks
<shadeslayer> though I did not supply the -t option
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> though that it gives you the help output is a good sign
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> hmm doesn't work with -t functionfs as well
<shadeslayer> gives me : Usage: /system/bin/mount [-r] [-w] [-o options] [-t type] device directory
<shadeslayer> same thing as above
<GeekSquid> how can I see how much space I have on the system file... df doesn't seem to work?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: guess the list is basically what is at the daily ppa, right?
<shadeslayer> ogra_: i believe the UID bits are giving it issues
<ogra_> drop them ... use chown
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> ogra_: also, I don't think there's a folder called 'adb' anywhere
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> ogra_: https://plus.google.com/111524780435806926688/posts/AaEccFjKNHE
<shadeslayer> I'll use the functionfs to see what happens
<ogra_> hmm, so g_android isnt actually in the defconfig ?
<shadeslayer> it is
<shadeslayer> I want to see what happens if you use functionfs
<ogra_> well, you said they are exclusive
<shadeslayer> maybe it'll just work
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ogra_> yeah
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: this looks a little odd http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130424/raring-preinstalled.changelog
<ogra_> well, i guess it checks against the last build
<ogra_> of which we had three today
<ogra_> with no changes but build scripts
<ogra_> so it might actually be correct
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: haha, it's because of the test builds sergiusens did
<rsalveti> the numbering weirdness
<rsalveti> but yeah, we did a bunch of quick builds
<pmcgowan> ok
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: I'll make sure it's producing the right thing, but I remember I pushed the series switch yesterday afaik
<rsalveti> it was still trying to get the changelogs from quantal
<rsalveti> mhall119: where is the terminal
<rsalveti> I want it
<rsalveti> lol
<mhall119> rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~hiroshidi
<mhall119> the terminal widget plugin should be getting built and added to the core apps PPA
<rsalveti> mhall119: awesome
<mhall119> then we just need to land the changed to the QML app
<rsalveti> that's another app we need to install by default
<mhall119> rsalveti: in the touch preview, I'd say definitely
<mhall119> on consumer devices, maybe not
<rsalveti> right
<mhall119> but having shell access without a USB cable and my laptop is awesome!
<mhall119> with some tweaking, I can even use it to connect to my remove irssi sessions
<mhall119> which is one of the biggest things I've been missing
<mhall119> and having a re-usable terminal component, that's just fantastic
 * mhall119 owes ZDmitry a beverage of his choice if we ever meet in person
<rsalveti> yeah, awesome
<Oranger> Is there a way to use the id of a component in an external js script ? I need it for popupUtils.open T_T
<Oranger> and... my component is in an external QML file (yeah, many files)
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> ogra_: better
<GeekSquid> so I did dist-upgrade, that didn't work, GUI doesn't load at all... will reflash when raring finishes downloading
<shadeslayer> ogra_: http://paste.kde.org/731606
 * Oranger will commit suicide
<mhall119> Oranger: :(
<mhall119> Oranger: what are you trying to do exactly?
<Oranger> mhall119: I created a JS script which load a component depending on the mimetype of the file
<Oranger> if the user try to display a type of file that docviewer don't know, he will display a dialog
<Oranger> my dialog is in UnkonwTypeDialog.qml and my JS script in loadComponent.js
<Oranger> But, of course, PopupUtils can't find my component... i'm thinking about signals and slots but I can't do it in JS
<Oranger> So... I think the last solution is suicide ! Logic no ?
<netcurli> Oranger: you can import qml files into javascript: https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qtqml-javascript-imports.html
<s3-man> it would be great test ubuntu touch on the s3 :)
<mhall119> Oranger: shouldn't joke about suicide :(
<mhall119> but getting to your problem, can you add a property to your popup that can contain a reference to your component, then set it before poping up the dialog?
<ogra_> shadeslayer, yeah, but not perfect
<shadeslayer> still better :)
<Oranger> netcurli: It work with my own QML module ?
<Oranger> mhall119: The component is the popup :/
<netcurli> it should work like the import directly in qml
<shadeslayer> ogra_: it does : setuid32(2000)                          = 0
<shadeslayer> ogra_: so it /should/ have permissions
<Oranger> netcurli: Because I don't really have a MajorVersion and MinorVersion
<shadeslayer> I do :     mount -o uid=2000,gid=2000 -t functionfs adb /dev/usb-ffs/adb
<Oranger> netcurli: I try
<ogra_> shadeslayer, hmm, you probably dont have a user with the uid 2000 ?
<shadeslayer> nope
<ogra_> on the android side i mean
<shadeslayer> uh?
<shadeslayer> there is no android side at the moment
<ogra_> you do the mount from ubuntu ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<ogra_> without chroot
<ogra_> ah
<shadeslayer> yep
<ogra_> well, line 29/30
<shadeslayer> ogra_: yeah, that's what I was thinking as well
<mhall119> ricmm_: ping
<ricmm_> mhall119: pong
<ricmm_> whats up?
<ogra_> no idea how to solve that one
<ogra_> likely an android kernel feature thats not on ... (but also likely one that will get in your way in ubuntu)
<shadeslayer> what if I just mkdir -p /acct/uid/2000/tasks ?
<ogra_> try it, but i doubt that will help
<ogra_> and you dont want that
<shadeslayer> oh?
<ogra_> mkdir -p /acct/uid/2000 is what you want
<ogra_> tasks is a file
<shadeslayer> oh right
<ogra_> open("/acct/uid/2000/tasks"
 * ogra_ is off for a while ... watching football
<shadeslayer> cya :)
<s3-man> S3 is not functional yet right?
<shadeslayer> lolwtf
<shadeslayer> ogra_: there's something called adb hell
<shadeslayer> gives you a red terminal :D
 * kenvandine rofl
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/BKll4KR.png
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> :-)
<shadeslayer> rsalveti: hey :)
<shadeslayer> rsalveti: so the N10 boots :P
<shadeslayer> except X doesn't show anything on the screen xD
<shadeslayer> ogra_: ITS UP!!!!!!
<shadeslayer> ~/sauce/Kubuntu/Touch/kernels/exynos(branch:cm-10.1*) » adb devices                                              shadeslayer@Solembum
<shadeslayer> List of devices attached
<shadeslayer> 0123456789ABCDEF        device
 * ogra_ applauds
<shadeslayer> but then - exec '/system/bin/sh' failed: No such file or directory (2) -
<shadeslayer> :D
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: where did you put the firmware stuff
<shadeslayer> ChickenCutlass: the what
<shadeslayer> I don't have any firmware yet
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: I am crashing on boot when udev is trying to load firmware
<ChickenCutlass> ok
<shadeslayer> odd 0.o
<rsalveti> shadeslayer: awesome
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: poke poke
<shadeslayer> I haz shell :D
<shadeslayer> uid=2000 gid=2000 groups=1003,1004,1007,1009,1011,1015,1028,3001,3002,3003,3006@android:/ $
<shadeslayer> xD
<rsalveti> awesome
<ogra_> funny prompt
<shadeslayer> hehe yeah :P
<shadeslayer> but who cares at the moment ;)
<shadeslayer> wheee
<shadeslayer> I have no name!@localhost:/$  < bash :P
<GeekSquid> I have all the necesssarry files to push to my nexus 4, what order exactly do I push them to the device? (using adb push /file /sdcard/file, then adb reboot recovery )?>> is this right?
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: what did you guys do on the TF101 to get adb to use the standard user?
<mhall119> popey: pmcgowan: sergiusens: I think we should look at including the weather app in the daily images, now that it's pulling real data
<popey> +1
<sergiusens> mhall119: popey ack, adding
<popey> does it have an icon?
<mhall119> \o/
<sergiusens> popey: not sure, was going to install and see first :-)
<mhall119> popey: yes, I added the one used by the placeholder app
<sergiusens> popey: and does it have the sidestage hint?
<GeekSquid> once I get up and going with the raring daily I am totally willing to help with whatever
<popey> they all should
<mhall119> sergiusens: it does
<mhall119> popey: FYI, I landed the packaging changes for Email, Terminal and Youtube
<mhall119> so they're all landed now
<popey> nice one
<shadeslayer> mmmm
<sergiusens> mhall119: too bad it doesn't include my location
<sergiusens> mhall119: so I'll need to remove the mock app as well..
<sergiusens> will get it done in a bit
<mhall119> thanks sergiusens
<mhall119> sergiusens: it appears to lookup locations on openweathermap.org
<pmcgowan> ChickenCutlass: oops, did you send a weekly update out on monday?
<sergiusens> mhall119: it finds Buenos Aires but not Cordoba :-)
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan: no.  was it my turn
<pmcgowan> yes
<ChickenCutlass> oops
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan: what shall I do?
<pmcgowan> do it now
<sergiusens> mhall119: probably requires accents and such...
<pmcgowan> we been late before
<sergiusens> I see it in there
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: I can take care of it completely if you want starting next week
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: was trying to be nice and rotate it
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: you want to do it for a while?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: I have no issues, already sort of doing it since I have a front seat to the builds
<ChickenCutlass> sergiusens: you can start now :)
<pmcgowan> sergiusens: ok will cancel the other request then
<pmcgowan> thanks
<sergiusens> ChickenCutlass: well if tomorrow is a good day, I'll send it
<ChickenCutlass> sergiusens: ok
<mhall119> bfiller: ping
<sergiusens> mhall119: oh, do you want to remove the ubuntu- from the package name first or are we keeping that?
<bfiller> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> sergiusens: we want to remove it, that will happen soon, but we haven't started yet
<sergiusens> mhall119: nah, just thought I'd mention since you said you were doing the packaging
<mhall119> sergiusens: that was other fixes
<mhall119> we'll start on the renaming probably next week
<mhall119> popey: ^^ sound reasonable?
<shadeslayer> ogra_: fwiw this is the X issue : http://paste.kde.org/731654/
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> i still suspect a kernel config issue
<ogra_> is udev actually running ?
<shadeslayer> sec
<sergiusens> rsalveti: did you try the next ppa? Doing a dist-upgrade brings in qt5-make
<ogra_> shadeslayer, also check if the ttys and /dev/pty/* are there
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah, was going to ping the folks responsible for that, but none is on-line
<rsalveti> sergiusens: and libhybris is there as well
<rsalveti> we don't want yet another qt package at yet another ppa :-)
<shadeslayer> ogra_: there's no /dev/pty/
<shadeslayer> but there are tty's
<shadeslayer> in /dev
<shadeslayer> and that log is wrong :P
<ogra_> err /dev/pts
<popey> mhall119: afk, but yes
<shadeslayer> ogra_: there's : 0  11  3  4
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> and you have a /dev/tty7  ?
<ogra_> oh, the log is wrong ?
<shadeslayer> the right log http://paste.kde.org/731666/
<shadeslayer> ogra_: flashed the wrong boot.img
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> well, apart from the dri0 moaning the log is fine
<ogra_> and dri0 shouldnt have any influence on the xfbdev driver
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ogra_> do you have /dev/fb0 ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> quite weird
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> probably someone in #ubuntu-x can help
<shadeslayer> okay, let's try
<sergiusens> rsalveti: kenvandine is online
<rsalveti> kenvandine: around?
<rsalveti> sil2100 changed it though
<therocker> hi
<therocker> i need some help
<kenvandine> rsalveti, hey
<therocker> i need some help porting ubuntu touch to a kindle fire hd 7
<rsalveti> kenvandine: hey, do you know why we have qt5 packages at the unity-next ppa?
<rsalveti> we're using the qt5 proper ppa in our images
<rsalveti> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599227/
<rsalveti> the source packages we consume when enabling the daily-next ppa
<rsalveti> not the binary packages
<shadeslayer> ogra_: do you have the scripts required to build the AC100 image lying around somewhere?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: the conflicting ones we need to care for?
<kenvandine> rsalveti, you mean qtbase5?
<rsalveti> kenvandine: yeah
<rsalveti> sergiusens: qt5 is one
<rsalveti> sergiusens: libhybris is another
<kenvandine> rsalveti, yeah that adds xembed
<ogra_> shadeslayer, live-build and livecd-rootfs
<rsalveti> for the rest we might be good
<kenvandine> needed for online accounts
<rsalveti> right
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> hmm
<kenvandine> rsalveti, besides that one patch, it is identical to what is in raring
<sergiusens> kenvandine: why not add it to the proper ppa though?
<kenvandine> because we aren't building against that ppa
<sergiusens> proper as in _proper_
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper
<kenvandine> i guess we could
<sergiusens> not saying there is a _wrong_ one ;-)
<rsalveti> yeah, this one is the main ppa used for everyone
<kenvandine> hehe
<rsalveti> and is where people push changes before landing them in the archive
<kenvandine> this was implementing something needed by something we need to land in daily-build-next
<kenvandine> we don't want it to land in the archive for raring though
<kenvandine> just for S
<rsalveti> kenvandine: right
<kenvandine> i don't mind the patch going in qt5-proper ppa, as long as the daily release ppa uses it
<rsalveti> kenvandine: did you sync with Mirv about this change?
<rsalveti> right, that sounds the best approach
<rsalveti> then we can just have all qt5 based changes at one single place
<kenvandine> Mirv, ^^'
<kenvandine> Mirv, it's a backport of mardy's xembed branch that is in qt5.1
<sergiusens> kenvandine: Mirv rsalveti there's also this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599244/
<kenvandine> sergiusens, is that from the qt5-proper ppa or raring?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right
<sergiusens> it's the daily one
<sergiusens> kenvandine: rsalveti http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599249/
<rsalveti> indeed
<kenvandine> ok, so the same would happen in raring
<sergiusens> kenvandine: so I just did a dist-upgrade on the phablet with the new ppa and those were brought in.
<sergiusens> oh, does dist-upgrade install recommends?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ok, think the qt5 stuff can be closed as sorted, we could do the same for hybris and android-audiosystem
<rsalveti> sergiusens: android-audiosystem is fine, it's native and we're maintaining it
<rsalveti> just hybris that is better to control at platform-api
<rsalveti> argh
<rsalveti> at phablet-team
<rsalveti> unless it's required to avoid ftbfs
<rsalveti> I mean required by some other packages at the daily-next ppa
<sergiusens> rsalveti: we can't...
<sergiusens> rsalveti: they will pick up nux et.al. wouldn't they?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: anyways, the ppa is not working, I dist-upgraded... camera app does not work nor does the hud
<sergiusens> phone-app doesn't work either
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah, rebooting here
<sergiusens> oh, Saviq if the media player changed it's name, do you need to update the shell Video lens?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: well, the shell is up, at least something is working ;-)
<rsalveti> video lens is empty
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I have lens though ;-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: found the culprit libhud-qt1
<rsalveti> weird
<sergiusens> rsalveti: need to selectively install it
<rsalveti> can't open apps
<rsalveti> no browser, no gallery
<rsalveti> just a blank white screen
<sergiusens> rsalveti: did you upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<rsalveti> dist-upgrade
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, my apps have blank screen too
<rsalveti> sergiusens: should we just remove libhud-qt1?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: but do you have qt5declarative.*hud?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I installed it :-P
<rsalveti> oh
<rsalveti> updating to call dist-upgrade again
<sergiusens> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599279/
<sergiusens> rsalveti: rebooting after the install... sort of works
<sergiusens> rsalveti: we can probably be safe with adding the PPA
<rsalveti> I'm concerned with 'sort of works' :-)
<rsalveti> trying to install hud, slow as hell don't know why
<rsalveti> sergiusens: able to open apps after installing libhud-qt1?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yes, and close them :-)
<rsalveti> cool
<sergiusens> rsalveti: gallery doesn't work though
<rsalveti> wonder what happened with my video lens
<rsalveti> 10kb/s from launchpad, weird
<sergiusens> rsalveti: video works with only audio with that ffmpeg removal :-P
<sergiusens> rsalveti: sound indicator does _NOT_ work
<chris123> hi.  i have installed the developer preview for a couple of days now.  i like it  alot, and can't wait to make it my daily driver (replacing android).  my question is:  is there a changelog in the nightlies so that I can decide to flash them or not?  i am not seeing a changelog
<kenvandine> yay... online accounts works on the touch images again :)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: that's weird
<kenvandine> the daily images still pulls from the online-accounts-qt5-staging PPA right?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: are you sure you didn't use the camera app first?
<rsalveti> as the camera crash inside android breaks up the sound indicator
<sergiusens> rsalveti: nope, QOpenGLShader: could not create shader
<rsalveti> I have that mr in my review list for today
<pmcgowan> chris123: there is a changelog at the webpage http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/raring-preinstalled.changelog
<sergiusens> kenvandine: yes
<rsalveti> what?
<pmcgowan> chris123: that one not very useful as we have been testing builds
<kenvandine> sergiusens, great, all the packages are updated for raring in that ppa :)
<rsalveti> kenvandine: cool, now we just need to get them to work :-)
<sergiusens> o/
<chris123> pmcgowan:  ya, there's not a lot in those messages ;)  i know... documentation is the hardest part!
<pmcgowan> chris123: usually there is
<pmcgowan> we are grabbing from the changelogs
<chris123> i will check the wiki page here and there and see what new functionality or fixes are posted there.
<rsalveti> chris123: that's because we're transitioning to raring + a new ppa
<rsalveti> so we got a few builds just to test our infra was ok
<rsalveti> later this week it should be fine again
<chris123> gotcha
<chris123> will raring be pretty much teh same as it is now, just with the new 13.04?
<chris123> to the group:  it's truly excellent.  I am a 'usability guy' and find it to be superb.  some really good decisions were made.  i don't know how i can provide any assistance to the group, but if i can, let me know
<pmcgowan> chris123: thanks, the ux designers have worked very hard
<rik__> hi all.
<rik__> anyone know if the hdmi output is working for the xt910/912 builds?
<Oranger> mhall119: I find a solution, and sorry I joked about it earlier :/
<rsalveti> sergiusens: actually camera-app gallery-app phone-app webbrowser-app have been kept back
<rsalveti> by apt
<rsalveti> right, missing libhud-qt1
<sergiusens> rsalveti: if you install that hud, everything will clear out
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah, trying to do that now
<rsalveti> slow...
<sergiusens> rsalveti: fix your isp ;-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: is your link back in place?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I was saying earlier that it might have been slow because I was downloading images for FLISOL
<rsalveti> mine is stupidly fast for brazilian websites
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right
<sergiusens> rsalveti: the other possibility is, my browser and unity needed a restart...
<sergiusens> rsalveti: mumble earlier was fine, right?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yup
<sergiusens> rsalveti: browser plugins... meh
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> proprietary-crap
<sergiusens> rsalveti: the other solution I can think of is going with the binary copy from that ppa to the phablet-team
<rsalveti> sergiusens: we need to find what is actually broken
<rsalveti> as this is now the daily from trunk =\
<rsalveti> we need to fix it anyway
<sergiusens> rsalveti: gallery is probably untested on device
<sergiusens> rsalveti: that and sound are the issues I see
<sergiusens> rsalveti: oh, and if one app fails to launch, hud fails for all others
<rsalveti> sergiusens: =\
<rsalveti> sergiusens: audio I can check here
<rsalveti> sergiusens: video lens is back
<rsalveti> weird is that at the installed lens I got 2 phone apps
<rsalveti> and one empty square
<sergiusens> rsalveti: same... but no empties
<rsalveti> sergiusens: video is not playing here
<sergiusens> rsalveti: one word -> ffmpeg
<sergiusens> rsalveti: audio is though, right?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: not even opening the app
<sergiusens> rsalveti: if not, apt-get install mediaplayer-app
<rsalveti> sergiusens: and sidestage is also broken
<sergiusens> rsalveti: mediaplayer changed names
<rsalveti> right, probably got removed
<rsalveti> ok, that's easy to fix
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I already fixed the livebuild
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool
<sergiusens> rsalveti: there's two phone-app icons because there's two phone-apps :-/
<sergiusens> or it seems like that's the case
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, thought we went over the rename already
<rsalveti> just one here
<rsalveti> something is wrong with the indicators as well
<rsalveti> all were 'empty' for a while
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sound indicator working fine here
<sergiusens> rsalveti: lucky you... manta?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yup
<rsalveti> sergiusens: after a clean reboot
<rsalveti> sergiusens: the only sidestage app working here is the phone-app
<rsalveti> facebook, twitter and notes are not even opening here
<rsalveti> actually the calculator and calendar are both fine as well
<sergiusens> rsalveti: weird...
<rsalveti> but hud is all weird here
<rsalveti> sergiusens: are you able to open facebook or twitter?
<rsalveti> browser seems fine
<rsalveti> sergiusens: don't think it'd be a good idea to include that by default yet
<rsalveti> but seems we're almost there :-)
<Damp> The browser is NOT fine on N4 :p
<sergiusens> rsalveti: fb and tw
<sergiusens> rsalveti: both
<rsalveti> sergiusens: that's weird
<rsalveti> sergiusens: which image did you use as base?
<rsalveti> I noticed I got a bunch of updates from onlineclient as well
<sergiusens> rsalveti: 95 ... oooh... I am behind
<sergiusens> rsalveti: let me download latest
<rsalveti> right, will start fresh as well
 * RobbyF is sad, sold his galaxy nexus so can't test out daily's
<sergiusens> rsalveti: on 99 all the things that were failing work
<rsalveti> sergiusens: including gallery?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: including gallery
<rsalveti> sergiusens: interesting
<rsalveti> sergiusens: then let's try a build with this ppa included by default
<rsalveti> should be done in a few hours, enough to revert in case it's completely broken
<pmcgowan1> sergiusens: rsalveti are we supposed to have 2 python versions?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: the gallery is on rev 654 on our ppa
<rsalveti> pmcgowan1: you mean 2.7 and 3?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: that's also the last gunther commit
<pmcgowan1> indeed
<rsalveti> pmcgowan1: yup, ideally we'd only need python 3
<rsalveti> but we still have a few things depending on python 2.7
<rsalveti> sergiusens: let's spin a new new
<rsalveti> *build
<pmcgowan1> rsalveti: assume that we will fix that soon?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan1: sergiusens might know better, iirc that was also required by autotest
<rsalveti> but the idea is to just use python 3 later this year
<pmcgowan1> ok
<sergiusens> pmcgowan1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599463/
<rsalveti> we might just need a transition plan
<pmcgowan1> sergiusens: what are you telling me
<rsalveti> yeah, most will all go away
<sergiusens> pmcgowan1: what is python2 and what is 3 in our image
<rsalveti> might only need some work at ofono
<pmcgowan1> sergiusens: I see, a big mess
<rsalveti> the telephony ones will probably go away once that is all part of telepathy
<rsalveti> notify-osd is another big one
<sergiusens> the unity ones will go away as well
<rsalveti> which brings nux and family
<sergiusens> rsalveti: are you configuring a clean build
<sergiusens> ?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: mhall119 all the core apps seem to be missing the qtdeclarative5-hud1.0 dep
<mterry> What package holds the Ubuntu.Application qml plugin?
<sergiusens> mterry: from the top of my head qtubuntu...
<sergiusens> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/imports/Ubuntu/Application
<mterry> sergiusens, ah thanks
<mterry> sergiusens, hard to find when I don't have it installed  :)
<mhall119> sergiusens: I didn't know we needed that
<mterry> sergiusens, that used to be called libhud-qml or some such
<mterry> just a rename
<mhall119> sergiusens: currently none of the core apps call HUD directly, they just get it because MainView has it, which means the Ubuntu UI components should be depending on the right HUD package
<mterry> mhall119, that's not totally true.  Most of the core apps import the HUD qml module
<sergiusens> all the core apps from Canonical do
 * sergiusens was trying to figure out a split between core apps pre CES and post
<mhall119> sergiusens: sorry, when you say "core apps" I'm thinking the community developed ones that popey and I are working with
<mhall119> and currently none of them are calling HUD directly
<Oranger> because we can call the HUD directly ?...
<sergiusens> mhall119: for clarities sake, we should find a naming that we can all understand :-)
<sergiusens> mhall119: so none of them have the hud quit rule?
<popey> sergiusens: Default Apps, Core Apps, Collection, Other... ☻
<mhall119> sergiusens: not in their code, they get it from MainView in the SDK
<bobweaver> Hello all I have mad some off line docs for qtcreator using QHelpEngineCore and ubuntu-ui-toolkit-offline. wondering if anyone would like to try it ?
<sergiusens> mhall119: ok, thanks
<sergiusens> popey: some _core_ apps are default now too ;-)
<sergiusens> I guess it's the goal of all cores
<popey> that doesn't stop them being core apps ☻
<popey> but I agree, the naming is a bit confusing
<QuentinF> Hi
<QuentinF> Anyone have link for dual boot android/ubuntu on nexus 4 ?
<QuentinF> Thanks
<Oranger> mhall119: For images in docviewer, do the user need to zoom in/zoom out ?
<popey> QuentinF: yes..
<popey> QuentinF: http://barrenfrozenwasteland.com/2013/03/dual-booting-android-and-ubuntu-touch-on-the-nexus-7/
<popey> not nexus 4, nexus 7.. might work ㋛
<Oranger> maybe I can ask it to you popey ^^ I don't see it in the blueprint so... i make the images zoomable like in the gallery or not ?
<mhall119> Oranger: I'd say yes also
<mhall119> it's not *critical*, but it sure would be nice to have
<Oranger> mhall119: Ok, because I thought myself something... images will not be opened bu default by the gallery ?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: went from scratch to ppa and seems to work.
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I had to install the mediaplayer aal plugin
<Oranger> mhall119: And I'm not sure if I can know when the user do the "zoom gesture"
<sergiusens> rsalveti: although notes-app hasn't been updated with the new hud stuff yet
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right
<rsalveti> sergiusens: but guess we can already switch, what do you think?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I say switch so we unmask any other issues
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, let's do it
<rsalveti> NOW :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: we need builds with latest so we don't run into surprises
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I need to leave NOW, but can do it when I get back
<rsalveti> sergiusens: we just need to add the ppa, right?
<rsalveti> I can do and trigger a build now
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yup
<rsalveti> and add mediaplayer as well
<rsalveti> so it's done til you're back
<sergiusens> rsalveti: already added mediaplayer
<rsalveti> my internet will probably be fixed just later today anyway
<sergiusens> rsalveti: once that's done I can get my webapps-demo MRed
<rsalveti> downloading at 5kb/s now
<sergiusens> see you soon
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ok, will add it
<mhall119> Oranger: don't worry about if for the first cut then
<Oranger> mhall119: ok
<Oranger> thanks :)
<mhall119> np, thank you for all the work
<QuentinF> Oh :( after ubuntu install fail, my nexus 4 can't restore .. How can I restore ?
<Thiagovfar> I wish to try ubuntu on my nexus 7, but want to backup the data on it before anything. Is adb backup up to the task?
<Carter> Hello
<Carter> So if I read the articles right, Ubuntu Touch currently has no apps or real functionality unless you're a developer?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-25
<sulanum> at what time will 13.04 release?
<sulanum> helo
<sulanum> hello*
<RobbyF> download the android nexus image and run .flashall
<RobbyF> oops
<RobbyF> I was scrolled up
<RobbyF> _salem, you mean desktop? ubuntu-touch daily is already 13.04
<RobbyF> desktop is tomorrow and not a set time I believe.
<RobbyF> 24hours from now i assume
<RobbyF> countdown says 35 min ago though
<RobbyF> lol
<nbf> does ubuntu touch desktop mode work?
<nubby> juat otu of curiosity is anyoen takign over the htc one x development of ubuntu touch sicne the orignal devs have discontinued work
<nubby> all is quiet in here tonight
<Mirv> rsalveti: I took the patch from PPa and fitted it on top of 5.0.2 which I'm working on now. I could also do a 5.0.1 update if needed
<rsalveti> Mirv: cool, that's fine
<rsalveti> just wanted make sure we got all the qt5 related changes at a single ppa
<rsalveti> instead of spread all around
<Mirv> yes, that's useful, I was also surprised to find it for the first time :) it's great it's already upstreamed.
<dholbach> good morning
<sil2100> didrocks: hello! Would you mind if I add notes-app and webapps-demos to the head stacks?
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, do they follow our daily release guidelines?
<didrocks> sil2100: like, are we upstream for them?
<didrocks> sil2100: also, do you more about the HUD state, or the email has enough info?
<sil2100> didrocks: still reading the e-mails, but notes-app we're upstream for, although we'll nee to do a packaging review there
<didrocks> sil2100: sounds good to me, tell me once you have finished the emails to keep me posted :)
<mechan1c> hi all
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so I'm a bit confused right now about the HUD thing, but it seems we need https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/new_hud_client/+merge/156603 to get in
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, see my last email :)
<didrocks> this one is a prereq of the one I pointed
<didrocks> sil2100: still on emails? :)
<sil2100> didrocks: no no, done already
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have anything specifically urgent? if not, there is some autopilot stuff to look at :)
<sil2100> didrocks: hit me ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: so if you look at the last unity head autopilot run
<didrocks> sil2100: a lot of HUD failures
<didrocks> sil2100: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/154/
<didrocks> sil2100: IIRC, you did some AP for this?
<didrocks> was it merged?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, but sadly I see it was not merged - only approved locally... let me approve it globally
<didrocks> sil2100: sure, tell me once we can rerun unity and the tests then!
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_hud_2.0_fixes/+merge/160610 <- let's wait for this to get in
<sil2100> Also, the test_search tests should also be fixed as Ted made a fix for that to HUD which I reviewed and approved
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, great!
<sean_> Hi, Has anyone installed on a virtual machine ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> we dont have any support for VMs yet
<sean_> thanks.
<bobweaver> ping bzoltan  jppiiroi1en I have to go to work in 10 min but here https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/qch     << off line help pages
<bobweaver> I will add hud and friends and everything else )browser ect ( after I get off work today
<cyphermox> didrocks: indicators-client ready to add to daily-release-next: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/indicators-client/+merge/160893
<didrocks> cyphermox: you need to add the binary package to the package list for tests, right?
<didrocks> cyphermox: I think we missed some btw :)
<cyphermox> indeed we did
<cyphermox> well, only that one actually
<didrocks> ah great :)
<cyphermox> didrocks: updated it
<cyphermox> we'll see how that goes, I wonder if that's also missing other bits; I'll be able to tell more soon
<didrocks> cyphermox: did you push?
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> r 233
<didrocks> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/indicators-client/+merge/160893 is at rev 228?
<cyphermox> hmm
<cyphermox> urgh. sorry didrocks, that was in fact merged already
<didrocks> cyphermox: ah ok, mind rejecting your branch then? :)
<cyphermox> I deleted the proposal, will file a new one for the tests parameters
<cyphermox> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/add-indicators-client/+merge/160896
<didrocks> cyphermox: approved, you will deploy it once merged?
<cyphermox> ouaip
<Casmo> Has anyone here heard about the Nexus 4, rev 10.5 (I've heard of 10 and 11, but not 10.5 o.O)
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/share-app/mainview/+merge/160720
<rzphp> hi all
<rzphp> please tell me whether there is now the possibility to install ubuntu Galaxy note?
<rzphp> please tell me whether there is now the possibility to install ubuntu Galaxy note?
<pmcgowan> rzphp: did you check the devices list?
<pmcgowan> on the wiki
<dpm> Mirv, do you know if we've got a package to access QtOrganizer through qml?
<rzphp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/n7000
<rzphp> not instruction
<ogra_> i see a link next to the "install instructions" table entry
<Mirv> dpm: it's a work in progress module with no active maintainer in upstream, but it's part of 'qtpim' source package available via the PPA
<Mirv> the snapshot is from December
<dpm> thanks Mirv: mhall119, popey, we should update the blockers slides with that ^
<Mirv> dpm: qtpim5-dev, libqt5organizer5 has the library and the QML plugin
<dpm> Mirv, so the QML plugin is already available from the archive? (libqt5organizer5)
<sil2100> didrocks, cyphermox, kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/notes-app/packaging_review/+merge/160866 <- could you guys take a look when you're free?
<cyphermox> sil2100: sure
<Mirv> dpm: yes, just checked there's a QtOrganizer plugin in there. but I remember reports that it's broken, and there were some ideas in upstream bug tracker what should be fixed for it to work (maybe now merged)
<Mirv> dpm: that's why for those snapshot modules we say "It also provides some Qt modules that are not part of Qt 5. Those modules are just snapshots and prone to any changes, but may be used for testing."
<dpm> thanks a lot for the info Mirv
<mhall119> thanks Mirv
<ogra_> there we go http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252
<kenvandine> cyphermox, you're a Vcs-Browser guy? :-D
<cyphermox> kenvandine: well, not especially, but why not include it
<cyphermox> now I just know the trying and msed it :D
<cyphermox> urgh
<kenvandine> sure, i've just never found it useful :)
<cyphermox> "know the trick"
<cyphermox> sometimes to get merge context it's usefu;l
<bzoltan> bobweaver: good stuff. Thanks a lot, I check it and see the integraton
<sil2100> cyphermox: thanks for the review! I updated the branch, added the vcs-browser
<cyphermox> ok!
<rsalveti> Saviq: so, we need a new shell release once https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/new_hud_client/+merge/156603 gets merged
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: do you have an adb upstart job?
<sil2100> cyphermox: once that's merged in, https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/add_notes-app/+merge/160930
<cyphermox> sil2100: not changing description? :)
<rsalveti> Saviq: will create the mr and ask you to approve
<sil2100> cyphermox: I can, but well, maybe upstream should do that later on ;p?
<sil2100> cyphermox: as upstream probably has much more to say in the description ;)
<cyphermox> sil2100: who's upstream?
<cyphermox> I don't really care much what the description looks like, but typically too short is not great, but we already have a few that are suboptimal
<sil2100> We are, for instance nerochiaro ;)
<sil2100> cyphermox: ok, then I'll try modifying the description a bit then
<cyphermox> ZDmitry: hey, I heard you had made a terminal app. how can I put this on my device? :)
<shadeslayer> ChickenCutlass: yes, however it's very device specific
<ChickenCutlass> shadeslayer: never mind.  I got it from my init.usb.rc
<ChickenCutlass> working
<shadeslayer> :)
<sil2100> cyphermox: ok, I updated the description just a little bit... still short
<sil2100> Hope it's enough!
<cyphermox> sil2100: cool, thanks!
<cyphermox> it will be enough
<dholbach> rsalveti, do you know if a summary of last week was sent out?
<rsalveti> dholbach: sergiusens is working on that
<dholbach> sweeeeeeeeeet
<robbiew> FYI...due to the release, cdimage.ubuntu.com is a bit...eh hem...slow
<robbiew> in case you are trying to phablet-flash ;)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well, I need to start... I picked it up yesterday ;-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: :-)
<rsalveti> dholbach: sergiusens will be taking care of that for all weeks now
<ogra_> robbiew, yeah, we know, cdimage is running ubuntu server ...
<ogra_> :P
<robbiew> I don't even get that
<ajalkane> uuh... I can't anymore run the applications after doing update. I'm running 12.10. When I do a template project with tabbed interface I get an error running it: :5 Type HeaderDelegate unavailable
<ajalkane> file:///usr/share/themes/Ambiance/qmltheme/HeaderDelegate.qml:110 Header is not a type
<ajalkane> "
<ajalkane> I have in apt sources canonical-qt5-edgers-qt5-proper-quantal.list as instructed in the early days
<ajalkane> has something changed so that my installation is borked, and how could I fix it?
<ajalkane> is dist-upgrade required to get things working?
<pmcgowan> ajalkane: you do need dist-upgrade to get the latest
<pmcgowan> the Header object is now included automatically, so things changed about 3 weeks ago I think
<ajalkane> pmcgowan: Ok fine, I'm never interested in getting latest, but the one working :)
<ajalkane> But I guess I have no choice but to try dist-upgrading. Do I have to remove the extra apt repo before that?
<pmcgowan> you may be able to specifically install the new qtcreator and not update the rest of your stuff
<pmcgowan> bzoltan: can you advise us?
<bzoltan> pmcgowan: I am reading logs..
<bzoltan> ajalkane:  Let me see...
<bzoltan> ajalkane:   Yes, dist-upgrade should be your friend
<ajalkane> It's not a big deal for me to do dist-upgrade, if I only know if I have to manually disable some stuff - I'm running it on virtual machine so nothing gets irrevocably broken.
<ajalkane> Thanks!
<mpt> tedg, first benefit of a cross-form-factor spec: much less duplication in <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#wifi-connecting-prompted>
<tedg> mpt, With cases where there is no login name (WPA) should it be greyed out or not there?
<mpt> tedg, "the authentication fields (if any) appropriate to the selected network"
<mpt> For example, nothing at all for an open network, and "Password:" only for WPA
<tedg> Okay, so you're assuming resize on switching networks.
<mpt> Assuming? I specified the resize in overbearing detail. :-)
<tedg> One thing that Android will do is provide an indicator if there are Open WiFi networks, but not prompt a dialog.
<tedg> Personally I like that because often there are pseudo-open networks around, but I'd rather use Cellular.
<mpt> interesting
<mpt> Initially I had "Connect to networks automatically: ( ) Whenever available  ( ) Only if previously used  ( ) Only if secured  ( ) Never"
<mpt> which was wacky for several reasons, complexity the least of them
<mpt> but having a non-interrupting indicator of open available networks would be more interesting
<tedg> I like it better than the iOS dialog.  When I used iOS (a long time ago) I had it turned off because of the dialog.
<tedg> Not sure if that's as common in the UK, but here a lot of the broadband providers have networks of WiFi hotspots that their customers can use.
<tedg> The AP is open, but a captive portal that you need to provide your login details to.
<mpt> tedg, captive portal is not in the requirements list right now, but I bet it'll be added eventually
<mpt> tedg, I designed it for PC last cycle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#captive-portal
<tedg> mpt, AT&T phones have as part of their "value added" the ability to log into the AT&T Wifi captive portals automatically.  I imagine other carriers have that feature as well that we'll have to figure out at some point.
<mpt> oh joy
<mpt> hack upon hack
<tedg> We should have an icon with the wifi signal meter in a little jail for captive portals.
<mpt> haha
<mpt> and it should be sobbing
<mpt> with little teardrops dripping off the top bar in front of whatever app you're using
<mpt> with OpenGL distortions and reflections in the teardrops
<tedg> I can see the support request now: "Your network is making my phone cry."
<mhall119> lol
<ajalkane> Ubuntu touch QML tabs... any way to tap into the changes in visibility of Tab's title? Ie. if I want to show some extra info only when the tab title is visible
<iBob> Hello. I've just installed Ubuntu 13.04 for the Nexus 7 (preinstalled image) using the daily builds. But the screen is super slow. When I check my system Details I see the graphics are Unknown. Is there a video driver for Ubuntu on the nexus7 (nvidia tegra 3) ??
<iBob> thanks
<nik90> mhall119, popey : if I wanted to contact the weather team, who should I talk to in this room? Do you know their nicks?
<ajalkane> Latest SDK update has changed Tab behaviour for worse. Page that's inside a Tab does not get correctly sized. Items that are placed inside Tab's page property are in danger of being under the Tab's title (ie. invisible)
<ajalkane> Hmm weird... if there's a Column inside the Page as in the example it works as expected
<popey> nik90: I'd recommend a mail to the core apps list,
<popey> so everyone can see it and get involved
<ajalkane> ok maybe I have to experiment a bit more
<popey> nik90: although having said that, we're doing the weather app meeting right now in -meeting, so feel free to drop by and say hi in the next 30 mins ☻
<sil2100> kenvandine, cyphermox, fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/add_notes-app/+merge/160930 <- could you guys take a look?
<ajalkane> Yeah... the tabs thingy does not work anymore correctly if the Page is separate component
<ajalkane> I guess I need to dispatch a bug report
<nik90> ajalkane: may I ask what you mean by Page as a separate component?
<nik90> ajalkane: I am using tabs with page components in the ubuntu-clock-app. And they work fine..the pages themselves host other elements like rectangle, text, images etc.
<ajalkane> Tab.page: Loader or in separate file
<ajalkane> This worked fine before the SDK updates
<nik90> hmm...what we did was we had a main view where we defined the tabs etc..
<nik90> and then we created a new file for every page
<ajalkane> Now the component page's get wrong root size, so the page title gets over the page contents
<nik90> so 4 tabs (clock, timer, alarm, stopwatch) and hence 4 pages in 4 diff files
<ajalkane> That should pretty much have the bug with latest SDK
<ajalkane> Of course if you're centerin the content it might be harder to see
<nik90> that could be why
<ajalkane> Here's an example built from Ubuntu QML template showing the problem: http://pastebin.com/dCZ3NDRZ
<nik90> here is what we do http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601964/
<ajalkane> nik90: As far as I see each of those sub-pages would be suspectible for the bug - unless something's messed up in my dev environment.
<ajalkane> I'm gonna try rebooting the environment to make sure
<nik90> ajalkane: ok
<cyphermox> sil2100: commented
<sil2100> cyphermox: eeek! Right'o!
<ajalkane> hmm same problem still. Time for bug report
<pmcgowan> ajalkane: Page automatically brings in a Header now, is that causing you problems?
<fginther> sil2100,  commented
<sil2100> fginther: hah! I just removed it ;)
<ajalkane> pmcgowan: I don't think that's the problem conceptually. It might be indirectly causing the problem of course. The problem is the Page used does not get the correct size of the viewport (if I may use such term) if the Page is in another Component and not directly embedded in Tab.
<fginther> sil2100,  great minds think alike
<sil2100> fginther: I would say we do the removal of apps.cfg from phablet in some other merge
<ajalkane> What I wrote must seem awfully confusing, I think the example I pasted is clearer.
<pmcgowan> ajalkane: ok will let the devs take a look
<sil2100> Or maybe hm, no, let's do it here
<fginther> sil2100, doing it now would better indicate that notes-app is being moved
<fginther> sil2100, share-app was just an oversight we need to clean-up. If you want to make that I separate MP, I'm ok with that
<sil2100> fginther: it would be cleaner to do a separate MR, but that's just formalities - so I pushed the removal to this branch
<fginther> sil2100, many thanks
<sil2100> fginther, cyphermox: if the branch is ok, you can approve it I think
<ajalkane> I made a bug report so that I too know when something's done about it, as fixing this is something I need to reasonably progress https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1172858
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1172858 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Tabbed UI with Tab's page in component does not get correct parent size" [Undecided,New]
<Guest94000> hello. i want to buy asus memo and replace android with ubuntu touch. is this possible?
<nik90> !devices | Guest94000
<ubot5> Guest94000: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<nik90> Guest94000: you need to check if your device is supported in the link shown by ubot5.
<Guest94000> ubot5, nik90. thanks to both but i don't find it in the list
<ubot5> Guest94000: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nik90> Guest94000: hehe :)
<mhall119> Oranger: you around?
<Oranger> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> kaleo: can you jump into #ubuntu-touch-meeting for a moment?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: confirm this subset http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5602179/
<rsalveti> sergiusens: good
<rsalveti> sergiusens: just remove them
<sergiusens> done
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool, much better now
<kaleo> mhall119: sorry, sure
<mhall119> kaleo: disregard, we can chat here now
<kaleo> mhall119: too late?
<kaleo> ah ok
<kaleo> whats up
<kaleo> ?
<mhall119> kaleo: Oranger is working on the doc viewer app, he's already written a C++ wrapper to give access to commandline args, and info about files being passed
<kaleo> mhall119: in a QML plugin?
<kaleo> Oranger: hi :)
<mhall119> no
<Oranger> kaleo: hey :)
<mhall119> he's basically replaced qmlscene
<mhall119> with something that will inject values into the QML
<kaleo> mhall119: that's not the approach we want to take for the SDK
<Oranger> kaleo: yes
<kaleo> Oranger: mhall119: but let me see the code :)
<mhall119> but I wanted you to work with him when you start on the API to do this in our components, so that we fill his use cases
<mhall119> kaleo: no, but it was a quick and dirty hack that got the document viewer working :)
<Oranger> kaleo: I did it because I didn't had the good component
<kaleo> Oranger: makes sense
<mhall119> it was always meant to be a temporary solution
<Oranger> kaleo: Less C++ code we will have, better it will be ;)
<kaleo> Oranger: exactly!
<kaleo> Oranger: do you have a branch?
<mhall119> kaleo: lp:ubuntu-docviewer-app
<Oranger> lp:ubuntu-docviewer-app
<Oranger> woops too late...
<kaleo> Oranger: you use http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtcore/qcoreapplication.html#arguments I suppose?
<Oranger> kaleo: Let me open the project, I will tell you ;)
<kaleo> Oranger: mhall119: http://sketchpad.cc/A9D38DFIB8
<kaleo> to put API proposals :)
<mhall119> kaleo: this is over my head, so I'll leave it to you two
<Oranger> kaleo: So yes I used the arguments() method
<kaleo> mhall119: thanks michael
<mhall119> np
<Oranger> mhall119: Thank you for your help :)
<Oranger> kaleo: But as you can see I just get the first argument, for the ubuntu component it will be mandatory to access to all arguments from the QML file
<kaleo> Oranger: yes
<kaleo> Oranger: so a QStringList is approprilate
<kaleo> appropriate*
<Oranger> kaleo: yes
<kaleo> Oranger: I doubt 3) will work unfortunately
<Oranger> kaleo: why ?
<kaleo> Oranger: because the 'application' context property is very very special
<kaleo> Oranger: in the way its created and exposed
<kaleo> Oranger: the code for it in Qt is actually quite convoluted
<Oranger> kaleo: Oh yes ok I see
<Oranger> kaleo: But the 2) is enough no ?
<kaleo> Oranger: yes, though maybe less efficient
<Oranger> kaleo: Yes..
<kaleo> Oranger: 1) won't allow for other properties to be added nicely
<kaleo> Oranger: with 4) we can't use the 'application' name
<kaleo> Oranger: though 4) is the most extensible and efficient
<Oranger> kaleo: yes, I see
<kaleo> Oranger: what would be a good name?
<Oranger> kaleo: but I don't really know what is the object myApplication
<kaleo> Oranger: it would be a brand new QObject
<kaleo> Oranger: with an 'arguments' property
<Oranger> kaleo: Oh yes, I was searching about this Object in doc
<Oranger> ^^
<Oranger> kaleo: Good, nice idea
<Oranger> kaleo: But the dev must be careful not to confuse application and myApplication ...
<kaleo> Oranger: that's right, so a good name will be critical
<Oranger> kaleo: If this object is only present in the ubuntu ui toolkit, maybe his name could have "ubuntu" or "toolkit" inside
<Oranger> to make the difference between the Application object of Qt and the one from the toolkit
<kaleo> Oranger: that's an idea
<kaleo> Oranger: though we have not done that for any of the components
<Oranger> kaleo: Yes i saw it, there is no "separation" between common components and ubuntu ui components..
<Oranger> in the code I mean
<kaleo> Oranger: ok, I'm stupid
<kaleo> Oranger: application does not exist yet
<kaleo> Oranger: only Qt.application
<kaleo> Oranger: I updated the proposals as a result
<Oranger> kaleo: Yes ^^'
<Oranger> kaleo: That's why I didn't find it...
<Oranger> so why 2) in priority than 3) ?
<kaleo> Oranger: because a single place/object for all application related things is easier to remember
<Oranger> kaleo: yes, you are right
<kaleo> Oranger: I'm testing 2) now
<Oranger> kaleo: good :)
<kaleo> Oranger: shouldn't yyou be in bed? :)
<Oranger> kaleo: Ahah, no never ! :) I'm on vacation so I can work on docviewer all night ;)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: also, before any build gets triggered: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/webapps-demo/no_weather_mock/+merge/161018
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sure
<ogra_> sergiusens, but but ... then i wont know anymore what the weather in london is
<kaleo> Oranger: compiling..
<kaleo> Oranger: railed.
<Oranger> kaleo: I hope it will work..
<kaleo> failed.
<kaleo> let me see
<Oranger> arg :/
<rsalveti> sergiusens: where is the weather app?
<rsalveti> or icon at least
<sergiusens> rsalveti: we need to add it to the app list
<rsalveti> don't have it here at my manta
<sergiusens> rsalveti: but apt-get install ubuntu-weather-app
<rsalveti> right, yeah, was going to say that if you wanted it removed you also needed to change qml-phone-shell
<rsalveti> for the hardcoded list
<sergiusens> rsalveti: is it still there? only some apps were there iirc... but I'll look
<rsalveti> sergiusens: probably not, let me check
<rsalveti> sergiusens: no weather app there
<rsalveti> so it seems we 're good, will build & test & approve
<kaleo> Oranger: ok, it won't work because QQuickApplication is not an exported symbol in the qtquick library
<kaleo> Oranger: so, option 3)
<Oranger> kaleo: Ok :/
<kaleo> Oranger: ok, so it's ready for testing
<Oranger> kaleo: How can I test it ?
<kaleo> Oranger: bzr branch lp:~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/qml_app_arguments
<kaleo> Oranger: then in there qmake && make
<kaleo> Oranger: then to launch your app with it:
<kaleo> Oranger: UITK_THEME_PATH=path_to_qml_app_arguments QML2_IMPORT_PATH=path_to_qml_app_arguments/modules
<kaleo> Oranger: UITK_THEME_PATH=path_to_qml_app_arguments QML2_IMPORT_PATH=path_to_qml_app_arguments/modules qmlscene mytest.qml
<Oranger> I try thanks kaleo :)
<kaleo> Oranger: do a bzr pull too, I just pushed something else
<Oranger> kaleo: Ok, I just have to install some new packages before make
<kaleo> Oranger: indeed
<Oranger> kaleo: Something like gio-2.0
<kaleo>                qtbase5-private-dev,
<kaleo>                libqt5v8-5-private-dev,
<kaleo>                qtbase5-dev-tools,
<kaleo>                qtdeclarative5-dev-tools,
<kaleo>                qtdeclarative5-private-dev,
<kaleo>                libgles2-mesa-dev,
<kaleo>                libglib2.0-dev,
<kaleo> these :)
<Oranger> kaleo: Ahah, thanks ^^
<kaleo> sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<kaleo> is probably the one
<Oranger> kaleo: This is the one I trying :)
<Oranger> kaleo: Effectivly, with all packages needed it work nice
<kaleo> Oranger: great
<pmcgowan> kaleo: do you know where the json files are for the sample content
<kaleo> pmcgowan: sample content?
<pmcgowan> kaleo: like the videos
<kaleo> pmcgowan: ah for the lenses?
<pmcgowan> yes
<kaleo> pmcgowan: dunno but maybe a dpkg -S *.json on the device will answer
<kaleo> pmcgowan: Saviq will definitely know
<pmcgowan> kaleo: brilliant thanks
<Oranger> kaleo: It work nice, thank you :)
<Oranger> kaleo: Just need a file component and then I will be able to don't use this C++ launcher at all :)
<kaleo> Oranger: great! so now we will need to add documentation and unit tests
<Oranger> kaleo: Good, I don't know how work units tests...
<kaleo> Oranger: there are a few in the sdk in the tests/unit folder
<kaleo> Oranger: the file component, you could try to make an API proposal?
<Oranger> kaleo: Yes :)
<Oranger> kaleo: But we will need a lot of stuff
<kaleo> Oranger: I'm off!
<kaleo> bonne nuit
<Oranger> kaleo: Ok, good night ^^ (bonne nuit)
<Archzombie> what image do I use for sprint galaxy nexus?
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Oranger> ogra_: Great, I did not know this command
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> i'm usually not that lazy, but its late here :)
<Oranger> ogra_: Where are you from ?
<ogra_> germany
<Oranger> ogra_: Good :) So I'm not so far from you (france)
<ogra_> yup, got that in one of our recent conversations  :)
<Oranger> hum, maybe, i don't remember ^^
<canciller> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-26
<RubenAlonzo> hello everyone
<RubenAlonzo> what is the latest build of touch?  is anyone running it on a nexus 7?
<RubenAlonzo> hello?
<XXX> hello
<XXX> hello
<MissValeska_> hiya
<X-Droid> Hi everybody
<X-Droid> ..
<X-Droid> Note II (N7100) can install ubuntu phone ?
<MissValeska_> hi
<MissValeska_> Someone, Please help me
<k1l> !ask | MissValeska_
<ubot5> MissValeska_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MissValeska_> 've waited like, Four or five hours! The Ubuntu 13.04 upgrade is not worknig
<MissValeska_> It has stalled at about half way, It just says installed cabextract
<k1l> do you use ubuntu-touch on a mobile device?
<MissValeska_> No, I do wanna try that though
<k1l> so you were talking about teamviewer on #ubuntu. i think you did some ubuntu chroot install on an arm device?
<MissValeska_> Huh?
<k1l> MissValeska_: give more details
<MissValeska_> I am on my macbook
<MissValeska_> I am upgrading from Ubuntu 12.10 to 13.04
<MissValeska_> The upgrade went fine, Up until about half way, Where it just stopped. No error message, And it is no frozen. Nothing is happening, It just says installed cabextract
<MissValeska_> I asked over five hours ago for help in #Ubuntu, They arrogantly told me to just wait. I did, And now, I ask for help again, And no one is even replying.
<k1l> MissValeska_: ok, but this is the wrong channel. this channel is about the mobile ubuntu-touch. this is not for regular ubuntu desktop installs. better ask again in #ubuntu and give full details (as happened here)
<MissValeska_> *sigh* Okay
<MissValeska_> As long as I am here, I might as well ask about the general state of the Ubuntu Phone OS.
<dholbach> good morning
<Saintextreme> So who has developed any good apps?
<mzanetti_> hey. I'm having troubles installing phablet-tools
<mzanetti_> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu/pool/main/p/phablet-tools/phablet-tools_0.12daily13.04.25ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1_all.deb  Size mismatch
<mzanetti_> the same for all of you or is it just me?
<ttoine> hello
<ttoine> phablet-flash doesn't work, is it normal ?
<ttoine> ttoine@ttoine-bonitasoft:~$ phablet-flash -b
<ttoine> Device detected as maguro
<ttoine> Download set to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview//daily-preinstalled/current
<ttoine> Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com
<ttoine> Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com
<ttoine> Latest build detection not supported... bailing
<ttoine> hi again
<ttoine> somebody knows why I have this message
<ttoine> "Latest build detection not supported... bailing"
<mzanetti> ttoine: try upgrading phablet-tools
<mzanetti> ttoine: I just flashed 15 mins ago. works fine
<ttoine> mzanetti, phablet was unable to find the image on cdimage
<ttoine> but it seems to work again for 10min
<mzanetti> ttoine: images 99 and 100 were broken. 101 is fine again and the broken ones were deleted
<ttoine> ah ok, it explains all. thank you very much
<ttoine> someone knows how to activate the simcard in the galaxynexus ?
<ttoine> (maguro)
<ogra_> ttoine, it only works with unlocked SIMs
<ttoine> ogra_, unlocked sim ?? what is that ? my sim work in any telephone and the phone is not locked on any network
<netcurli> ttoine: at the moment you need a sim card without a pin code
<ttoine> netcurli, ah ok... so it means next time, before flashing to ubuntu phone, I will have to remove the pincode in android. true?
<netcurli> ttoine: yes, then you should be able to use it in ubuntu touch
<asczitaka> Porting question, would Ubuntu Touch work on a Samsung Galaxy Naos i5801
<asczitaka> here the specs
<asczitaka> original rom 512 mb, 256 MB RAM 1go  sd up to 32
<asczitaka> cpu : Samsung S5P6422 667 MHz
<asczitaka> it has Clockworkmanager and Cyanogenmod 10 with the latest Android firm
<Casmo> If I were to install Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 4, and a new version would come out, and I flash that one, will all the files stay intact etc, or will it go back to a factory reset?
<pmcgowan> Casmo: a reflash wipes the existing data, in some cases you can do an apt-get upgrade provided nothing incompatible introduced between the ubuntu and android sides
<Casmo> Ah, that's too bad :\ Thanks :)
<lenios> inaccessible
<popey> dragly you around?
<popey> design meeting
<sil2100> didrocks, cyphermox: ok, so our issue should be fixed now
<sil2100> didrocks, cyphermox: the issue with UTAH and autopilot on the generic jenkins job
<nOStahl> hi guys
<nOStahl> whats new
<sil2100> Hi
<cyphermox> ok
<nOStahl> haven't been in this channel since it got renamed to #ubuntu-touch
<didrocks> sil2100: the ssh issue?
<didrocks> sil2100: or something else?
<cyphermox> think we mean the ssh issue here, yeah
<didrocks> sil2100: do you know what went wrong with UTAH?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, that one - it seems there has been some change in the installer or something
<didrocks> ah ok
<sil2100> didrocks: so they had to change some ubiquity related regexp
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, great! Thanks a lot ;)
<nOStahl> any word on when we'll see ubuntu on phones in stores
<Kakadu> hey, I just installed facebook-app from ppa and it can't resolve "import Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts 0.1". What I have forgotten?
<pmcgowan> mardy: do you know what package gives import Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts 0.1
<mardy> pmcgowan: qtdeclarative5-accounts-plugin
<sil2100> I see now that ubuntu-facebook-app doesn't dep on qtdeclarative5-accounts-plugin, so maybe that needs fixing
<pmcgowan> Kakadu: ^^ that should be a dep for the facebook app
<pmcgowan> doh
<pmcgowan> ;)
<cyphermox> nice catch
<Kakadu> pmcgowan: qtdeclarative5-friends-plugin seems to be needed too
<pmcgowan> ack
<Kakadu> also AuthModel.qml uses auth.js but this script is missing in /usr/share/ubuntu-facebook-app
<Kakadu> and ubuntu-twitter-app is just default template from qtcreator with two pages?
<Kakadu> hmmm, guys
<Kakadu> What deadline do u have about all of this?
<pmcgowan> no one working on it
<pmcgowan> I think Twitter got dropped per Twitter;s request
<Kakadu> maybe
<Kakadu> facebook not yet dropped?
<pmcgowan> no facebook is fine
<pmcgowan> popey: would know better
<chris123> I got "Validatind download for raring-preinstalled-armel+mako.zip Not enough space in /data, found 3.8G"
<chris123> after phablet-flash
<pmcgowan> chris123: try deleting the zip files on /sdcard/
<pmcgowan> chris123: tool looks for at least 4GB
<chris123> on the phone?
<pmcgowan> yes
<chris123> ok, thx
<chris123> i thought only 2gb was required
<pmcgowan> once installed, but uses more during
<pmcgowan> I guess
<Kakadu> also, ubuntu-weather-app prints "no locations" and "Add one" text is unclickable. Does it work as expected?
<ogra_> Kakadu, deadline is "first functional image by 13.10"
<ogra_> i.e. "out of developer preview status"
<Kakadu> So you need to create developer preview until October? (I didn't got this english)
<ogra_> what we have now is called developer preview
<Kakadu> aaah
<ogra_> so by 13.10 you should be able to install a usable image with the core apps included and functional on your nexus device
<popey> correct pmcgowan fb is fine. only twitter was dropped
<chris123> silly question, where is /scdard ?  i looked in /mnt /media and root, but don't see it.
<t1mp_> Kakadu: I had the same problem with the weather app. But if you swipe up from the bottom of the window, there is a toolbar with an add-button :)
<ogra_> on your devices ?
<pmcgowan> chris123: you need to do...
<ogra_> chris123, ^^^
<pmcgowan> adb shell rm /sdcard/zipfile
<Kakadu> t1mp_: thanks)
<pmcgowan> chris123:  do adb shell ls /sdcard/ to see the files
<pmcgowan> then delete the install zips
<chris123> oh, i was trying via SSH, and didnt see the directory
<chris123> oh... i get it now
<pmcgowan> cool
<chris123> ssh puts you into /sdcard/
<chris123> oh, no, wait... it doesnt?
<chris123> either way, i am good with adb.  thanks!
<pmcgowan> chris123:  ssh brings you into the ubuntu file system in the phablet account, which you could see at /data/ubuntu/home/phablet
<sil2100> mterry: ping
<chris123> thanks again
<bobweaver> jppiiroi1en,  or bzoltan  you around ?  just wondering if you had a chance to look at the qhp and qch files that I uploaded ?
<bzoltan> bobweaver: Yes, I have checked it
<bzoltan> bobweaver: Good stuff
<bzoltan> bobweaver: Tell me more
<bobweaver> it uses the docs from ubuntu-ui-toolkit (offline) I had to alter the css and write the qhp file
<bobweaver> so use qdoc3 then qhelpgenerator
<bobweaver> is what I did though I guess that I could have uses doxygen but it was first offline help so I did by hand the qhp file that is
<bzoltan> bobweaver: why did not you use the Qt5's qtdoc?
<bobweaver> so if one is to apt-get source ubuntu-ui-toolkit ; cd /ubuntu-ui-toolkit-0.1.44~precise1/documentation/ ; qdoc ubuntu-ui-toolkit-offline.qdocconf ;  cd html ;  bzr branch lp:~josephjamesmills/+junk/qch ; cd qch ; cp  ubuntusdk-help.qhp ../; cd ../ ; qhelpgenerator ubuntusdk-help.qhp -o ubuntu-ui-toolkit-help.qch ;      then just add that qch file to the help section of qtcreators options
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  because that is the only way that I kbow how to make offline help pages
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  I am asking because I do not use Qt4 dev tools. Should it work with Qt5 tools the same way?
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-facebook-app/add_missing_deps/+merge/161189 <- for the missing deps of the facebook app
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  not sure I just followed the manual that is in qtcreator
<bobweaver> this is what I got (after altering css also )
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/255501
<sil2100> mhall119: ^
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  Yes, it looks good
<sil2100> sergiusens: ping
<bzoltan> sil2100:  did you know that QtCreator + Ubuntu plugins would automatically fix the dependencies in the debian/control ? :)
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  I was figuring that one could write a simple bash or whatever into ubuntu-ui-toolkit to generate new ones say when ever but I don't know about all that. just merdge the qhp file to ubuntu-ui-toolkit. But the Css us real messy
<sil2100> bzoltan: nope, good to know ;) Since currently it's broken, so I decided to fix it ;)
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  a differ3ent question that I have for you is. Should I make tutorial examples like qt has on welcomescreen
<sergiusens> sil2100: pong
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  so help pages pop up with code examples. for say Tabs and Page ect
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  What I want is to add this file to the QtC package. How the QtC package is done now is simple... a builder scripts fetches the upstream QtC, and creates the Ubuntu plugin as a patch... after the new QtC is dput to the LP.  This builder could fetch the toolkit source and build the help
<bzoltan>  sil2100:  good idea... I occasionally send MRs to core apps too
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  Yup , what do you think about getting css fixed though
<bzoltan> bobweaver: what is the diff?
<bobweaver> that is the only thing that I hand alter
<bobweaver> I will make diff now
<sil2100> sergiusens: hi! hm, do you know by any chance where the source for the phablet-autopilot is being stored in bzr?
<bzoltan> bobweaver: You can branch the UI Toolkit and send an MR to me if that is more convenient.
<mterry> sil2100, heyo
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  I will make brnch patch if you like ? here is css patch files https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/css_patches
<achiang> sergiusens: next time you touch phablet-flash... typo fix? "Validatind download for ..."
<bobweaver> it is ugly hack :/ on css but makes it look nice I mean there is no !IMPORANT things going on but alot is commented out ect
<bzoltan>  bobweaver:  usually we do it with MRs
<achiang> sergiusens: (not worth making a separate MP for but in the process of something else...)
<sergiusens> achiang: already have an MR for that :-)
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  I dont know what that is
<sergiusens> achiang: with a download optimizations
<achiang> sergiusens: heh, ok. could you also remove the extra print for "alternate settings" ? that was a debug print that i forgot to remove
<bobweaver> bzoltan JBH but i learn quick. i think *oO
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  you bzr branch the project, do your changes, bzr commit and bzr push to lp:~josephjamesmills/project_name/your_branch and then just propose it for merging...
<sergiusens> achiang: yeah... going to have a cleanup session while flying :-)
<sergiusens> achiang: and add modularity for some tests
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  like bzr propus-merdge ?
<ogra_> bobweaver, MR is short for "merge request"
<bobweaver> but speeled right
<achiang> sergiusens: nice. when do you leave?
<sil2100> sergiusens: ^ :)
<ogra_> silly abbreviation usage all around here :)
<bzoltan> bobweaver: What I am more interested thou is how to make this help work context sensitive way ... so I move my cursor to MainView, hit F1 and the relevant page shows
<bobweaver> thanks ogra_  ! bzoltan  I can do that if you like but there is bin in package (the qch file )
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  I have to add more filters
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  Well.. that will not pass :) for sure
<bobweaver> and #Tabs at end
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  you are talking about for the contexual menu right ie on hover in edit mode ?
<bobweaver> f1
<bzoltan> yes
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  yeah I just need to make more filters and hash tags
<bobweaver> so that the QHelpEngine knows wtef is going on
<bzoltan> bobweaver: Exactly ... that feature is on my list. With fairly high priority
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> should be
<bobweaver> should I also add unity friends browser Hud ect
<bobweaver> everything form the api's ?
<bobweaver> and qt ref's to qml plugins ?
<bobweaver> doxygen ^^
<bobweaver> I will make example of html for you to look at
<sergiusens> sil2100: autopilot/private
<sil2100> sergiusens: awesome, thanks!
<sergiusens> sil2100: it's not a series though ;-)
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  here you go like the class and file examples https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/class_docs_example
<bobweaver> should I also add them ?
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  here is a pic of all that for I18n class http://imagebin.org/255507
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  to be honest :) I am way too geek to get excited about design stuff. Usually  I work with design professionals who make sure that my stuff looks pretty.
<bobweaver> +1
<bzoltan> bobweaver:  so css tweaks are cool, but they are not on my list right now.
<bobweaver> << horrible designer
<bzoltan> bobweaver:   making things look pretty is a tough job, I trust the folks who are good at it :)
<bzoltan> bobweaver:   so for me the priority with the docs is to make the UI Toolkit docs available in the QtCreator as help and make this help to work in a context sensitive way in the edit mode.
<bobweaver> yup that is why I only change some of th css (like so words would not run together and one can read it )
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  do you say that qml should come 1st ? just for sdk plugin ?
<bobweaver> then c++ classes and hud and browser and friends plugins
<bobweaver> do all qml docs 1st then work on c++ docs after ?
<bzoltan> bobweaver: Since the UI Toolkit is in a fairly mature stage and it has very good documentation... yes, I would start with that
<bobweaver> just trying to get a work load so I do not bother people for days. and I will also have something to do for days off
<bobweaver> bzoltan,  the qhp file is also easy to edit. So updating package would not be hard Just not sure about shipping compressed help files (qch)
<bobweaver> might have to be different package for watch file not sure kinda lost on that
<Kakadu> Guys, where can I find data for resolving "import Ubuntu.Components 0.1" module? ubuntu-sdk?
<bzoltan> bobweaver: the packaging and distribution is not something I worked out ... I think that the UI Toolkit could provide a QtC help package what installs nicely under the QtC
 * Kakadu is trying to run this apps without ubuntu
<Kommodant> Hello
<msvb> Anyone here written games for Ubuntu touch in HTML5 using the Yoyogames Studio or game engine?
<Kakadu> So, about facebook app: 1. You should add auth.js to deb (it is probably forgotten)
<Kakadu> 2. Is it normal that facebook-app from bzr gives me 'file:///home/kakadu/ubuntu-facebook-app/LoginPopup.qml:64: ReferenceError: accountService is not defined'
<Kakadu> ?
<tech4> Hello
<tech4> I am trying to install on a Nexus 7 and it sits at waiting for device.
<tech4> I can see that there is usb activity, wondering how long to ait before I give up.
<tech4> Is it a long or short process?
<pmcgowan> its pushing files to the nexus7 now?
<tech4> The terminal window is at < waiting for device > and the cursor is on the next line blinking.
<tech4> I am not sure if it is writing to it.  I ran through to the auto deploy and asked for the sudo password and told me it had to be unlocked to work
<tech4> I entered my password and got < waiting for device >. What state does the Nexus need to be in?
<tech4> Right now it is on the on and on the Desktop in Androind. Should be in booloader?
<ZDmitry> tech4: I suggest your device is not recognized by adb. Try to reconnect device.
<pmcgowan> tech4: are you following the instructions on the wiki?
<tech4> Yes but I am sure I missed somethng
<tech4> Just checking does it need to be on the home screen on the Nexus 7?
<pmcgowan> tech4: it can be running android
<pmcgowan> can you see it with adb devices
<tech4> yes
<tech4> I think I see what I did..
<tech4> I am not sure I the debugger is setting are done
<tech4> I didn't tap the build number 7 times to be developer
<tech4> now it is pushing.
<tech4> just needed to talk it out
<pmcgowan> ah good
<Minste> I´m having problems with todays build. Closing apps won't work, and Gallery app won't even open, just gives me a black screen. ???
<pantza> Hi Guys, I am trying to install ubunto-touch on my nexus 7 - i get an error,that adbd cant work as root on a production build
<pantza> is there someting i could do? the device is unlocked
<pmcgowan> Minste: there are issues with todays build, should ahve them resolved by end of the day
<mhall119> kenvandine: with the raring device images, do I need the super-friends PPA?
<pmcgowan> Minste: can close apps from the running apps lens now
<mhall119> pmcgowan: does the daily image use the latest unity-next?
<Minste> pmcqowan: okay :) Thanks for information :)
<pmcgowan> mhall119: thats whats in process
<kenvandine> mhall119, no you don't
<pmcgowan> pantza: maybe not in developer mode
<pmcgowan> pantza: enable usb debugging?
<kenvandine> mhall119, btw, there is a qml-friends-doc package in daily-build-next PPA
<kenvandine> mhall119, can you look at getting that up on d.u.c?
<mhall119> kenvandine: absolutely, thanks for making it
<pantza> pmcgowan:  i think so, but i'll check -thx
<kenvandine> or maybe for "13.04" docs i should put it in a 13.04 ppa
<kenvandine> mhall119, so you don't start getting 13.10 docs next week :)
<kenvandine> when i start bumping the API version :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: yeah, I need to copy over all the 12.10 docs to 13.04
<kenvandine> so it doesn't automatically update on d.u.c?
<pantza> pmcgowan: debugging mode is active
<kenvandine> if you grab what is there now then i start breaking the API in that ppa, it won't affect the docs you copied for d.u.c?
<ogra_> pantza, kill adb on your PC ... it should work the second time (this is described in detail on the install wiki page)
<mhall119> hmmmm, HUD doesn't work in the latest image
<mhall119> kenvandine: no auto-updates yet, no
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> so snag what's there for 13.04 then :)
<kenvandine> mhall119, i almost got docs for accounts-qml-module
<mhall119> kenvandine: that's in the ppa or in raring's archives?
<kenvandine> in raring
<kenvandine> but the -doc packages will be in the ppa
<pantza> ogra_:  i did this - same problem. the nexus is automounted - could this be the problem?
<kenvandine> i've got the docs all updated for the accounts bindings but the package doesn't want to install them... it might have just been a case of me working on them at 2am :)
<ogra_> pantza, oh, indeed it could
<pmcgowan> it shouldnt automount in debug mode ?
<ogra_> mtp ?
<pantza> yes
<ogra_> right, we have a bug open for that
<pmcgowan> right, it still has android
<mhall119> pmcgowan: is there a know HUD issue with the raring images?
<pmcgowan> there sure is, its totally busted
<mhall119> ok, not just me then :)
<tech4> OK.. I got it on the nexus 7. How do I bring up the on screen keyboard?
<mhall119> tech4: it'll come up whenever a text field has focus
<pmcgowan> tech4: just touch any text field
<pmcgowan> like go to netowkring and get on your netowrk
<ogra_> bug 1160847
<ubot5> bug 1160847 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "gvfs should not attempt to mount MTP devices in an endless loop (cluttering your desktop with messages)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1160847
<ogra_> i guess it is related somehow (not the same though)
<pmcgowan> for me it tries once and gives up
<pmcgowan> on raring
<tech4> So, I am trying to enter the Wireless password, I get the cursor in the box but noon screen keyboard...
<pantza> thx a lot!
<pmcgowan> tech4: I hate to say this but try rebooting once, there is a bug on a race for that
<pmcgowan> you can also try in the mssages pulldown
<mhall119> bugger, my InverseMouseArea bug is still there in the raring images
<Kakadu> That's a pity! I tryed Ubuntu 13.04 and touch apps worked but Xserver was ugly and unity3d was very slow. Now I have installed guest additions from raring repo and Unity is very smooth, but QML apps like facebook one crashes VirtualBox without any descriptive logs.....
<Kakadu> Maybe there are any docs about develoing ubuntu-touch apps under debian?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> time to write some ! :)
<Kakadu> :)
<Guest63812> tech4, you need to reboot device
<Guest63812> and after you can access keyboard for wifi password
<sergiusens> mhall119: if you update&&upgrade the hud thing will be solved
<sergiusens> mhall119: new image coming as soon as the indicator-messages stuff works again
<mhall119> sergiusens: cool, thanks
<mhall119> having a terminal on my tablet now, means I can do that without plugging it in, this makes me unreasonably happy :)
<kenvandine> mhall119, awesome, is the terminal in a ppa?
<mhall119> kenvandine: it should be getting into the core apps PPA
 * kenvandine looks forward to that :)
<mhall119> I need to get the terminal widget plugin in there too
<kenvandine> mhall119, are you running the latest raring image?
<kenvandine> mhall119, if so, have you tried uoa-create with that?
<mhall119> kenvandine: yes, but no
<mhall119> just flashed it a bit afo
<kenvandine> it worked for me with an apt-get upgrade
<kenvandine> flashing now, but curious to know if i really fixed the issues :)
<kenvandine> mhall119, you mean that isn't the first thing you do after flashing?  maybe i am the only one :-D
<mhall119> sergiusens: will I be able to keep just update/upgrade-ing, or will regular flashes be better?
<mhall119> kenvandine: I think you are :)
<mhall119> first thing I do is install games
<kenvandine> hehe
<mhall119> man, I can't use Android anymore
<mhall119> I keep swiping from the edges and nothing happens :(
<sergiusens> mhall119: so these days, apt-get upgrade may be safe
<sergiusens> mhall119: when hybris and platform-api change you will surely need a new android side
 * mhall119 is so tempted to put "apt-get upgrade may be safe" on the quotes page
<sergiusens> lol
<sergiusens> you may not get improvements on the android side, but they aren't breaking features as of late
<kenvandine> mhall119, do it!
<p6644> When do you think that galaxy s4 will be ported to?. (planning for my next phone...)
<achiang> sergiusens: if i just do a plain old phablet-flash on my maguro, will it automatically go from quantal => raring?
<sergiusens> achiang: yes
<achiang> sergiusens: rad. thanks.
<sergiusens> achiang: just make sure you have latest tools or you will get an unsupported format error blah blah
<achiang> sergiusens: yup, just pulled them this AM
<mhall119> anybody around for the youtube meeting?
<achiang> sergiusens: hm, i flashed and now my maguro won't boot
<achiang> sergiusens: and... just as i pinged you, another reboot fixed it
<cyphermox> sergiusens: hey
<cyphermox> sergiusens: turns out I tried to ship about a thousand or so of my contacts on the nexus 4... it's not overly happy with it
<mhall119> fginther: ping
<sergiusens> cyphermox: ship?
<cyphermox> sergiusens: import into EDS
<cyphermox> push
<cyphermox> I mean, whatever :)
<sergiusens> cyphermox: with the online accounts thing you mean? I don't use it as there's sort of a shell limitation on amount
<cyphermox> interesting
<cyphermox> well, with 1000 contacts it's slow, and you absolutely must search
<cyphermox> there's not way to quickly scroll to somewhere
<fginther> mhall119, pong
<shadeslayer> ogra_: sigh, I was hoping to get X working with the Xorg.conf from ChromeOS
<shadeslayer> didn't work :(
<ogra_> i still think there is something missing in your kernel
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> ogra_: there's DRM, I haven't enabled that
<shadeslayer> would that make a difference?
<mhall119> fginther: have I already asked you about getting https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/plugin auto-building in the core apps PPA?
<mhall119> if I haven't, can we set that up?
<ogra_> shadeslayer, well, worth a try at least
<fginther> mhall119, hmm, it's already setup
<fginther> mhall119, let me look into why it's not working
<mhall119> thanks
<fginther> mhall119, there are no branches to merge
<shadeslayer> ogra_: do you know if anyone would have an idea as to what's missing?
<shadeslayer> even a hint :)
<fginther> mhall119, at least not where I'm looking
<ogra_> only the guys in #ubuntu-x come to mind, but its a bad time for them probably
<mhall119> fginther: no MPs, but there's code in the series development branch, can that be triggered to build and upload to the PPA?
<shadeslayer> oh?
<rsalveti> shadeslayer: what x11 driver are you using?
<fginther> mhall119, ahhhhh
<rsalveti> I know by default the fb devices at android are kind of broken
<shadeslayer> rsalveti: it's using fbdev
<shadeslayer> ah
<fginther> mhall119, yep that can be done
<rsalveti> because of the way it uses surfaceflinger
<rsalveti> try writing directly to your framebuffer
<shadeslayer> rsalveti: actually, I'm trying to get X up, so, surfaceflinger?
<rsalveti> you'll probably not get any noise
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> you mean I should try directly writing to /dev/fb0?
<rsalveti> if so, it might explain with fbdev is not working
<fginther> mhall119, sorry, I was expecting a MP to be ready to land to kick all of that off
<rsalveti> shadeslayer: just to test, yes
<shadeslayer> okay
<rsalveti> some devices are using drm based drivers
<rsalveti> then xserver-xorg-video-modesetting might behave better
<shadeslayer> will try
<shadeslayer> oh fun, I enable fbcon and it just goes kaput
<shadeslayer> doesn't even boot
<ogra_> welcome to last week :P
<ogra_> (we were there already iirc)
<shadeslayer> yeah, but I thought it was booting
<shadeslayer> but now that I have adb up, once I enable fbcon, it doesn't even boot and start adb
<shadeslayer> so fbcon is a big no no :)
<ogra_> i guess drm will actually help
<shadeslayer> yeah, disabling fbcon and just enabling drm
<ogra_> might even make xfbdev work ... i have seen weirder things already :)
<shadeslayer> lets see :)
<shadeslayer> aaannddd nothing
<ogra_> then try the modesetting driver next
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> ogra_: rsalveti http://paste.kde.org/733034
<shadeslayer> with http://paste.kde.org/733040
<rsalveti> [    19.171] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<ogra_> and xf86OpenConsole: setpgid failed: Operation not permitted
<rsalveti> no drm fun
<ogra_> we had that before
<shadeslayer> what ogra_ posted is something either I missed before or something new
<ogra_> no, we had that before, i'm pretty sure
<shadeslayer> oh
<ogra_> thats whay i insist that some kernel option is wrong
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure which one could cause that
<rsalveti> yeah, good to compare with the nexus 7 one for the ubuntu desktop
<rsalveti> as it has fb working there
<shadeslayer> uh, isn't the Nexus 7 a completely different SoC :P
<ogra_> tegra is a breeze, for sure ...  but using the config as example should help
<rsalveti> right, but quite many configs must be similar
<ogra_> yeah
<shadeslayer> okay
<fginther> mhall119, the package has been dput, it's building now
<mhall119> thanks fginther
<Rafael> Hi!
<Guest5596> I have a few questions
<shadeslayer> ogra_: http://paste.kde.org/733094 < well, the setpgid error seems to be gone
<shadeslayer> only happens with the modesetting driver
<shadeslayer> rsalveti: ^^ so the modesetting driver seems to cause more issues?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-27
<Fusebox_> What CPU architecture is Ubuntu Touch targeted for? ARM15?
<Arkran> I installed Ubuntu onto my Nexus 10 and now I am trying to revert it back to Android. The intructions say to use the command 'adb reboot-bootloader', which works and reboots my Nexus. However when I try to do the next step, running 'sudo ./flash-all.sh' it says command not found.
<Arkran> Can anyone help?
<mhall119> Arkran: did you download the factory image from step 2?
<mhall119> and extract it from step 3?
<Arkran> Ah yeah, I did.
<mhall119> did you cd into the extracted directory?
<Arkran> I extracted it into my home directory.
<mhall119> is should have the flash-all.sh file in there
<Arkran> YYeah its in there.
<mhall119> so cd into the directory with flash-all.sh, then run the commnd
<Arkran> Yep thats what Ive done.
<mhall119> is it working now?
<Arkran> Im in ~/mantaray-jdq39
<Arkran> Nah, I already was in that folder.
<mhall119> run ls
<Arkran> Yeah it lists all the files.
<mhall119> and flash-all.sh is one of them?
<Arkran> the img file, flash-all.sh, zip file, flash-all.bat and flash-base.sh
<mhall119> and 'sudo ./flash-all.sh' still says command not found?
<Arkran> Yep
<mhall119> can you paste the exact error?
<Arkran> sudo: ./flash-all.sh: command not found
<Arkran> If I try it without sudo it says Permission denied insteal.
<Arkran> instead*
<Arkran> Not sure if it matters, but Im running Ubuntu off a USB using the 'try Ubuntu' thingo.
<mhall119> hmmm, it *might* matter, not for for any reason I can currently think of
<mhall119> run: ls -lha flash-all.sh
<mhall119> and paste the ouput
<bregma> or run "sudo sh -x ./flash-all.sh" and paste the output, to identify which command is not found
<Arkran> -rw------- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 855 Feb 14 14:27 flash-all.sh
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 855 in Launchpad itself "Should series/+sourceadmin be completely inaccessible to mortal users?" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855
<mhall119> ah, it's not set as executable for some reason
<mhall119> sudo chmod +x flash-all.sh
<mhall119> then try again with sudo
<mhall119> or try bregma's advice
<Arkran> That seems to be working now.
<Arkran> Thanks so much.
<web1212> hey, I was having trouble finding definitieve results on this, is there a way to install the touch experience on x86 machines currently? I'm willing to compile,
<web1212> nvm answered my own question, ubuntu touch currently runs on a thin android layer, so it would be difficult to port it to non android based devices
<Kakadu> heh, building ubuntu-*-app dependencies under debian is not as easy as I thought....
<Pachanka> hey
<Pachanka> i've seen many tutos how to install Ubuntu touch and who restoring android after
<Pachanka> is there a way to restore a nandroid backup on a custom rom
<Pachanka> i've done it with ClockWorkMod and don't have a.sh file, on lya folder with many img and tar
<Pachanka> *only a
<ZZZX> Hello
<diegocarrera> Hi, Somebody has configured 4 finger on ubuntu 13.04 ?
<diegocarrera> because i want to get SHOW_DEKTOP when i drag to down on toupchad selenic, zenbook.... and it doens's works fine
<ZDmitry> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> ZDmitry: pong
<ZDmitry> mhall119: I read build logs and it's bit strange - dh_install can't find auto created folder /usr/lib/<arch>/qt5/qml/<plugin_uri>
<ZDmitry> mhall119: Is there defined qt5 qml import variable in build env?
<mhall119> ZDmitry: I don't know, this is out of my area of knowledge
<ZDmitry> mhall119: required environment variable is QT_INSTALL_QML. And it can cause such error if it's absent. Hovewer you can try to replace it with QT_INSTALL_PLUGIN. On some building environment it is work.
<mhall119> it looks like everything is being compiled just fine....
<mhall119> what does --list-missing do?
<ZDmitry> mhall119: This show missing part (such as files and etc)
<mhall119> hmmm, that should only warn though right?
<ZDmitry> yes
<ZDmitry> anyway compiling done fine on local machines
<mhall119> so is --list-missing causing this line:
<mhall119> dh_install: qtdeclarative5-konsole-qml-plugin missing files (usr/lib/*/qt5/qml/*), abortin
<ZDmitry> No. This line is cause because of missing folders
<ZDmitry> When I compile project I got this path /home/phablet/PROJECTS/Konsole-Plugin/konsole-qml-plugin/debian/qtdeclarative5-konsole-qml-plugin/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/org/kde/konsole/
<ZDmitry> But from logs we see that it not created by builder
<mhall119> install -m 644 -p /build/buildd/konsole-qml-plugin-0.1.0ubuntu1~quantal1~test2bzr3raring0/src/qmldir /build/buildd/konsole-qml-plugin-0.1.0ubuntu1~quantal1~test2bzr3raring0/debian/qtdeclarative5-konsole-qml-plugin/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/org/kde/konsole/
<mhall119> should hve created it
<ZDmitry> yes, but next line says that can't find it (missing).
<mhall119> hmmmm, I really don't know what's going on then...
<ZDmitry> Are there some differencies in remote building and local? May be I something missing from them?
<mhall119> there are, but I don't know what they are
<mhall119> usually it's things you have installed that aren't part of the default install and not listed in Build-Depends, or local settings that aren't part of the default
<ZDmitry> Oh, my my. I didn't notice that... It's true, there missing some file. Not all, but missing.
<ZDmitry> In logs after lines "install ..." then must be line about copying qmltypse and assets, but they are missing
<ZDmitry> there are only *.so and qmldir files
<ZDmitry> Okay, now I have some mind about problem. I'll change stucture of project so it be easier for builder.
<David_P> Can you install normal software on Ubuntu touch?
<netcurli> David_P: what do you mean by "normal software"?
<netcurli> you can install and run command line applications from the archives
<David_P> Reallybad description I mean from source
<netcurli> if you install a compiler you can also compile software yourself
<David_P> Plus, is the software centre the same as the desktop software centre?
<netcurli> not at the moment
<David_P> So apart from that and ui, it's pretty much the same as desktop?
<netcurli> yes, but remember that ubuntu touch at the moment is still a developer version and not ready for production use yet
<David_P> yeah thats ok
<David_P> well sounds good to me :P
<David_P> thank you for your advice goodbye :0
<David_P> *:)
<ZDmitry> mhall119: I changed structure of project and replaced __PRO_FILE_PWD__ with better equivalent. This should help.
<phil_> hey
<phil_> is there a consumer release of ubuntu touch?
<phil_> ..yet..
<iLarsona> I need help with an HTML5 app
<iLarsona> Anyone here an HTML5/JS developer
<iLarsona> Where can I find the resources for Javascript developers?
<fatmike> hi
<fatmike> i'm thinking of installing latest ubuntu touch raring nightly on my nexus 7
<fatmike> is there any webbrowser in the preinstalled apps?
<MarconM> Hi
<MarconM> where i get ubuntu mobile for install on my phone
<wilee-nilee> MarconM, Take a look at the channel headers.
<MarconM> wilee-nilee: thank u
<wilee-nilee> MarconM, Note however this is all in development.
<MarconM> wilee-nilee: yes i know ... but i want to help ... " try it"
<MarconM> is there something thats i can help on project
<wilee-nilee> MarconM, I would not know really.
<nik90> MarconM: what do you mean by help? Do you want to help in the development of the apps (like coding)?
<MarconM> yes ... and translate
<MarconM> i am brazilian nik90
<nik90> MarconM: the core apps (like Clock, Calendar, Weather etc) are still in heavy development. So the translation would be done in a much later stage since the UI is not yet fixed.
<nik90> MarconM: If you are familiar with QML and Javascript you can help us with the coding and testing of the core apps
<MarconM> good
<MarconM> nik90: =D
<MarconM> how i start
<MarconM> nik90:
<gilbus> hey guys out there, one little question, is it necessary to tun stock rom before installing ubuntu touch?
<BearTanks> I just flashed Ubuntu Touch to my nexus 10 and I can't get the keyboard to open.
<BearTanks> Eh, a restart fixed it. Weird.
<wilee-nilee> BearTanks, You are running a development.
<BearTanks> I probably am.
<wilee-nilee> Not probably you are
<BearTanks> Yeah. :3
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<BearTanks> I tried this when I first bought my Nexus 10 and it was ridiculously laggy and slow.
<BearTanks> But it seems to be a lot better now.
<wilee-nilee> really best for the people developing unless you want a really limited setup, there are the desktop releases as well.
<wilee-nilee> or just to mess around I guess.
<BearTanks> I could only find the developer preview. x.x
<Slaizer> hi all, when is Ubuntu phone OS able to download?
<Slaizer> ignore my question. ubuntu phone is a OS for: phone, pc and tv :)
#ubuntu-touch 2013-04-28
<htcevo3d> please i want to install it into my htc evo 3d the porting guide does not indicate a how to for my phone
<gamble_> I have a quick question about this product
<gamble_> Google Play Store still works correct?
<Crackerjack9249> new to this OS about to install it but I am pretty sure UBUNTU has nothing to do with google
<gamble_> Therefore Google Play Store will not work and no apps will be able for download
<gamble_> Correct?
<t1mp_> correct
<t1mp_> there will be apps, but the current version is a developer preview that doesn't have a lot of apps yet
<t1mp_> but, as Crackerjack9249 said, it has nothing to do with google, so there will be no google play
<gamble_> Is there a way to install the preview on an SD card then run it on my tablet?
<dank101> i'm back
<dank101> no stopping me
<Crackerjack9249> Do a backup then just restore afterwards
<dank101> and
<dank101> i may of just gotten
<dank101> my S3 port
<dank101> to have
<dank101> WiFi
<Crackerjack9249> meaning do a NANDROID prior to installing since it's justa preview unless you are a developer than can get it all working you will have a wifi tablet pretty much with only a few apps
<Crackerjack9249> once you are finished tinkering with the preview  restore your back up
<Brandon___> Hello
<Brandon___> I was wandering if it is possible to run Ubuntu Touch on Galaxy S2 yet - Everything I find online in regards to this is outdated
<Brandon___> Is anybody there? I can see all of the users on here, but nobody is talking
<ell> Hello
<Oranger> ell: hello :)
<ell> I've installed ubuntu on Nexus 7, but it's a fully mouse+keyboard oriented
<ell> is there any way to install 2nd environment
<ell> ?
<ell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=App-dev-tablet-GoMobile.png
<ell> this one
<ell> to have both of them and switch in login screen
<brion> ell: as I understand, for now you can only have one or the other
<ell> ah... okay
<ell> sad
<brion> not ideal, but eventually they're supposed to merge and that should be possible
<ell> ofcourse it should be done this way later
<ell> how the touch environment is calling?
<ell> phablet?
<ell> or just Ubuntu touch?
<JackieS> Quick question guys?
<JackieS> Can i load ubuntu on my prestiege visual land 10"?
<JackieS> ?
<JackieS> Can i load ubuntu on my prestiege visual land 10" internet tablet
<brion> JackieS: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<brion> if it's not on that list it may need some manual adjustment to work properly
<JackieS> Ok
<brion> ell: i'm not quite sure what the standard naming is yet :D they seem to have gone back and forth  little :)
<JackieS> I see
<JackieS> That sucks can you provide a link to duel boot 7 and ubuntu 13.4 with a second HD?
<ell> thanks for halp
<ell> :}
<wilee-nilee> !dualboot
<ubot5> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<wilee-nilee> JackieS, ^^^^
<JackieS> Thanks
<MarconM> Ho
<MarconM> \o
<Oranger> Hi MarconM /o
<electro22> 62;9;c
<bobweaver> W()()T W()()T  http://imagebin.org/255701
<VASIN> umfg.. i added  phablet-team ppa, exec update & upgrade and after reboot, no boot. black black and no tubuntu... what to do, what to do??
<bobweaver> VASIN,  this is for desktop X11 ?
<bobweaver> or on a device ?
<VASIN> bobweaver: tubuntu looped on xperia s. :) got a long list of holded back packages.. doing a dist upgrade now
<MarconM> someone know if has ubuntu mobile for atrix
<netcurli> I cannot use the HUD to close apps on the phone, is that a known issue with the current image?
<mhall119> netcurli: HUD is currently broken in the raring images
<mhall119> netcurli: but, you can long-press on the running apps in the dash, and it will put it into "close mode", where tapping a running app will close it
<mhall119> long-press again to go back to normal mode
<nik90> mhall119: do you know how to erase the qml local storage?
<mhall119> kinda
<mhall119> nik90: all the LocalStorage DB's are in ~/.local/share/Qt\ Project/QtQmlViewer/QML/OfflineStorage/Databases/
<mhall119> but which one goes to which app, that I don't know how to determine
<mhall119> oh, if you cat the .ini file, it'll tell you
<mhall119> that's convenient
<nik90> mhall119: sry, I missed wat you said before "kinda"...I just logged in again
<nik90> thnx
<mhall119> nik90: that's the first I siad
<mhall119> nik90: grep -n 'Name=' ~/.local/share/Qt\ Project/QtQmlViewer/QML/OfflineStorage/Databases/*.ini
<nik90> oh ok :)
<mhall119> that will print them all out for you
<nik90> alessandro almost finished the alarm feature, and I was testing it out on my 13.04..for some reason it didnt work properly..so I had to restart to 12.04 where the local storage was not affected to test it..thats why I asked
<mhall119> ah, yeah, I've usually just delete them all
<mhall119> knowing I can easily find which is which is convenient
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-21
<nullh> Good day everyone. Is anyone alive around here?
<Randy_O> I'm trying to run a QML app on my nexus 4 and I've been getting this error "/usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/qtc_device_run_app finished with code 255" This has worked before, suddenly stopped, any ideas?
<Randy_O> also ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Randy_O> any Ubuntu phone SDK folks around? I'm getting an error now when trying to run an app on a Nexus 4 from the SDK: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Umeaboy> Randy_O: Tried using duckduckgo.com to find out why it closed the connection?
<Umeaboy> It was mentioned about here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/15/%23ubuntu-touch.html
<Umeaboy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011934
<Umeaboy> That might help you. :)
<Randy_O> Umeaboy, that's great, thanks.
<Umeaboy> You're welcome. ;)
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<lotuspsychje> Great work on the new ubuntu-touch guys!! im really happy with it on my nexus7
<lotuspsychje> i also had to set android back on first
<rww> What did you have on it before?
<lotuspsychje> because i tested an older tutorial
<rww> ah
<lotuspsychje> well weeks ago i tested the dev version
<lotuspsychje> with the FOSS tut
<rww> I tried putting Cyanogenmod on there a day or so before I put UT on and it didn't work, so *shrug*
<lotuspsychje> lemme show you
<lotuspsychje> whats that for?
<rww> anyways, works now that I did Android and then UT, so whatevs
<rww> lotuspsychje: Cyanogenmod? it's another ROM for android stuff
<lotuspsychje> ah ok
<crazybear> Help!? I tried to upgrade from Ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 on a three monitor system - only one monitor had ANYTHING and NOT any of the controls or panels, so was unable to do ANYTHING.
<lotuspsychje> this is the guide i followed weeks ago: http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-touch-nexus-7-2013/
<rww> crazybear: sounds like a problem with desktop, not touch?
<lotuspsychje> but yesterday someone helped me with the channel=trusty --bootstrap line
<crazybear> I don't have a touch anything - is this a dedicated touch room?
<rww> crazybear: yep, this is #ubuntu-touch. Try /join #ubuntu
<rww> :)
<lotuspsychje> crazybear: and try a clean install by the way, not upgrade
<lotuspsychje> rww: so the overal system doesnt turn yet on my n7
<lotuspsychje> rww: but browser and most apps do
<rww> yep
<lotuspsychje> at least im not vunrable with android anymore :p
<lotuspsychje> scary days lol
<rww> unfortunately there's no way to lock it in place so it won't rotate (I lie down and web browse a lot), but baby steps :D
<rww> (or maybe there is and I didn't find it yet_)
<rww> anyways. overall very pleased with it
<lotuspsychje> me too
<lotuspsychje> overall speed is great
<lotuspsychje> did you unlock with phablet, to install terminal packages?
<lotuspsychje> the guy showed me a trick for that
<lotuspsychje> so i could install nmap and such
<rww> nope, but I know how to :)
<lotuspsychje> phablet-config writable-image
<lotuspsychje> kk cool :p
<lotuspsychje> rww: did you test pdf yet?
<rww> nope
<lotuspsychje> me neither
<lotuspsychje> got a load of magazines to try
<lotuspsychje> best app i found on android was foxitreader
<nullh> I just got ubuntu dual booting on my nexus 7 and have been playing with it for a few hours... I can't seem to change the home screen background, is this known to be an issue, or perhaps I'm an idiot?
<lotuspsychje> nullh: did you try import wallpapers first or existing photo?
<nullh> Well, I tried it with a photo. As it stands, the background is white with a couple of designer angles in gray
<lotuspsychje> did not test myself yet
<lotuspsychje> ill try later :p
<lotuspsychje> nullh: you have the dev or the trusty install?
<nullh> The lock screen background is the standard ubuntu purple, and the switch to make lock and home screen the same is set, so I'm not sure
<nullh> trusty
<lotuspsychje> ok
<nullh> Otherwise, overall it seems to be pretty cool :) A little bit of a work in progress, but I fully expected that lol
<lotuspsychje> im really happy too
<lotuspsychje> it can only get better now
<lotuspsychje> at least were not stuck to unsafe android anymore :p
<lotuspsychje> did you find the bookmark trick on webbrowser?
<nullh> lol, everything has security vulnerabilities *coughcoughheartbleed* but yeah, it will be nice to be in control :D
<nullh> I have not actually, what is this trick you speak of?
<lotuspsychje> if you open lets say google
<lotuspsychje> in 'activity' it will show your current open url
<nullh> Yup
<lotuspsychje> under that icon there's a little bookmark star
<lotuspsychje> tick to set as bookmark
<lotuspsychje> to star yellow
<lotuspsychje> so next time you open browser activity you can open all your fav pages from bookmarks
<nullh> I don't see that, but what I do see is, after hitting activities, there's a bookmark "tab" (is that what they're called?) at the top
<nullh> and I can bookmark from there
<lotuspsychje> it works on your current open pages
<lotuspsychje> not history pages
<nullh> Oh! I see what you mean now, that's neat
<nullh> I was just blind >.<
<lotuspsychje> :p
<nullh> Plus, it didn't occur to me that those were tabs lol
<nullh> Despite the clear label
<lotuspsychje> didnt find myself howto set google as startpage oO
<lotuspsychje> no webbrowsing settings neither
<nullh> I think that may be a case of over-nerfing
<lotuspsychje> lol
<nullh> Yeah, if it's there, I can't find it either lol
<nullh> Do you also find that, in landscape mode, the status bar remains on the short side?
<lotuspsychje> yes indeed
<lotuspsychje> unhandy
<nullh> Agreed. I don't assume that's intentional though lol
<lotuspsychje> i think the devs will be wild on this new touch
<lotuspsychje> it can only get better
<nullh> I'm excited to see what comes of it
<nullh> Especially since I just found out not too long ago that Mozilla is going to throw their hat into the mobile market as well
<lotuspsychje> nullh: did you unlock phablet-config trick to install terminal stuff?
<nullh> Considering I have no clue what you're talking about, I'm gonna say no :P
<nullh> But I do have a terminal app
<lotuspsychje> well i wanted to install nmap
<lotuspsychje> but the device is locked to install stuff
<lotuspsychje> so you need an unlock
<lotuspsychje> with this line:µ
<nullh> Once I do that, can I install any ubuntu arm package?
<lotuspsychje> phablet-config writable-image
<lotuspsychje> after that device will reboot
<lotuspsychje> and you can install any package you want
<nullh> Can i do that on my tablet? I don't actually run ubuntu on my desktop, I'm one of those eats-school-glue Arch guys
<lotuspsychje> no its just to install packages from terminal
<lotuspsychje> like sudo apt-get install nmap
<lotuspsychje> from your n7
<nullh> Right, but can i do that phablet-config command from the tablet?
<lotuspsychje> or whatever package you like
<nullh> cnf D:
<lotuspsychje> oh right its from desktop yes
<lotuspsychje> usb cable to computer right
<nullh> darn, okay now I have to figure out how to get the phablet-config program on my desktop lol
<lotuspsychje> just paste that lin eon desktop terminal
<lotuspsychje> and it will suggest you package you need
<lotuspsychje> think its phablet-tools
<nullh> I don't run Ubuntu on my desktop though lol
<lotuspsychje> ahhh
<nullh> I found it, there's a user-submitted phablet-tools package
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> thats the one
<syeekick> hey
<lotuspsychje> syeekick: hello mate
<nullh> g'day
<nullh> or night, as it were
<syeekick> morning
<syeekick> :-)
<syeekick> anyone know if the lenovo a850 would work with ubuntu touch?
<nullh> Holy crap, Lenovo makes phones?
<lotuspsychje> syeekick: the devices supported are in topic mate
<bact> nullh: psssst... lenovo just bought motorola off google
<syeekick> also does anyone know if the ubuntu phones wifi chip will support promiscuous mode and packet injection
<lotuspsychje> syeekick: i think wireshark can run just fine on it
<nullh> bact, I did not know that. Makes sense now though haha
<syeekick> aircrack?
<lotuspsychje> syeekick: i dont see why not
<nullh> Assuming the hardware supports these functions
<lotuspsychje> syeekick: from terminal you can do whatever you like
<syeekick> hardware dependent. there is only a few wireless chipsets that support packet injection and promiscuous mode (mon0 etc). i'll assume it can do soft ap as most androids can
<syeekick> few chipsets yet many devices ^
<nullh> well, I have theoretically unlocked all the packages on my nexus 7 2013 that dual boots trusty, thanks to lotuspsychje
<nullh> So I suppose I can try real quick
<syeekick> nullh, you got aircrack-ng installed?
<nullh> Not yet, but hopefully soon
<nullh> I'm pulling down wireshark now, I will pit in the aircrack suite next and see if I can airmon the wifi card
<nullh> *put
<syeekick> thanks buddy
<syeekick> in wait and heres hoping
<syeekick> nullh, would you of installed it any way?
<nullh> well, there's a package so we're off to a good start :P
<nullh> syeekick, eventually probably, just to toy with it. I don't do as much pen testing stuff as I would like to lol
<lotuspsychje> there are so many pentesting tools out there
<lotuspsychje> was scary days on my n7 with android
<lotuspsychje> just to look at google play store was so scary
<syeekick> so many powerful tools too
<lotuspsychje> malicious apps just wait for users to click
<nullh> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B26edscSY9FsMGFuX09VZFJJUUE/edit?usp=sharing
<nullh> Doesn't look like it worked to me
<nullh> running iwoncig after doesn't show a new mon0 device either
<nullh> *iwconfig, man my typing is awful tonight
<syeekick> seems to be al correct syntax
<lotuspsychje> nullh: maybe the wifi doesnt name wlan on touch?
<syeekick> sad face
<syeekick> it does you can see at the top
<lotuspsychje> oh ok
<syeekick> ifconfig  -a
<nullh> Yeah, definitely not there
<syeekick> but what you say holds some weight as it sasy "error getting interface flags: no such device"
<nullh> BTW, does there happen to be a screenshot capability in ubuntu tablet so I don't look like a moron posting pictures of screens? lol
<lotuspsychje> didnt find yet :p
<nullh> Okay, so now I don't feel so bad
<syeekick> thanks nullh
<lotuspsychje> haha
<nullh> Anyway, iwconfig returns only two options with wireless extensions, wlan0 and p2p0
<nullh> and my guess is that it's not p2p0 :P especially wince wlan0 shows my SSID
<syeekick> hehe
<syeekick> appreciate your help nullh
<nullh> no problemo, it would have been cool if it did work haha... Now we just need someone with a 4, a 10, and a 2012 7 to try it :P
<nullh> Although the wifi hardware probably didn't change between 7 revisions
<syeekick> true!
<syeekick> is it any good? be honest
<nullh> I'm on verizon or I would definitely have a 4 as well
<nullh> Ubuntu Tablet?
<syeekick> aye
<lotuspsychje> i also run the new ubuntu touch on nexus7 2013 wifi
<nullh> As long as you accept that it's not completed, yeah it's pretty neat. I've only had it for about five hours though lol so I am probably not the best advocate/detractor
<lotuspsychje> there's still work on it, but it improved alot
<lotuspsychje> i saw a video somewhere holdon syeekick
<nullh> I've had it crash and require a reboot once, and the controls are a little odd at first. But once you get used to the controls, they're actually kinda awesome
<nullh> Not a lot of eye-candy and not a lot of simple pleasures (like buttons giving visual feedback while you're pressing them)
<nullh> And a little lacking in the app department, but I can't judge on that until it's officially released
<lotuspsychje> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcRoNPzIbzQ
<nullh> If you're hesitant, do what I did- I dual boot my n7 with android and ubuntu
<nullh> That way, if you decide you hate it, android is one reboot away
<syeekick> nice
<frecel> I'm trying to install openssh-server on my nexus4 and I keep getting this:
<frecel> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<frecel> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<frecel> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<frecel> any help?
<lotuspsychje> frecel:you need to unlock your device
<lotuspsychje> frecel: put a cable from ubuntu desktop to your n4
<lotuspsychje> frecel: and paste this from your desktop terminal: phablet-config writable-image
<lotuspsychje> frecel: you might need to install phablet-tools before
<frecel>  ok, thanks
<lotuspsychje> frecel: after your n4 reboots, your device will be writeable
<nullh> I wish the TV dinner people would just sell standalone microwave brownies, that would be delicious
<lotuspsychje> lol
<frecel> lotuspsychje: it worked, thanks
<frecel> nullh: apparently there is several ways to make brownies in a microwave
<lotuspsychje> frecel: np just learned it yesterday aswell
<nullh> frecel, actually I had never thought about just taking brownie mix and making it in the microwave... I feel the need to prepare some brownie cups now to have on-demand fresh brownies
<frecel> nullh: someone told me recently that there is a really easy way to make brownies out of nutella, I wonder if that recipie would work in a micowave
<nullh> Nutella brownies? Sounds like it's time to stop tablet experimentation, and partake in some culinary experimentation
<bact> frecel: there's a way to make a brownie in a mug, in a microwave, but it turns out really badly
<phablet> test from irrsi on terminal ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> the live RSS app is really great on ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> can add rss feeds with handy search function
<lotuspsychje> and open the websites link
<lotuspsychje> real sweet
<bact> lotuspsychje: does it import opml?
<lotuspsychje> bact: i dont think so, its rather a simple online feed search
<lotuspsychje> bact: but did not try the opml
<lotuspsychje> bact: how about you try to search the website that uses the opml?
<bact> the website?
<lotuspsychje> or where do you need the import from
<bact> If I follow hundreds of websites on my rss feed reader I'm not going to want to import them manually when opml is available
<bact> it's a dealbreaker
<lotuspsychje> i hear you
<bact> its only a simple xml format with a list of subscriptions
<arubislander> Hi all!
<arubislander> Happy day-after easter.
<arubislander> I know that the Nexus 7 (grouper) is  no longer officially supported, but images were still available to download with multiboot.
<arubislander> My question is: has anyone else tried the latest release and actually got it to work?
<arubislander> Mine freezes, but the fix of deleting the file /home/phablet/.display-mir no longer works because the file is not there to begin with.
<arubislander> So I was wondering what else could be done to fix the freezing issue.
<Elleo> arubislander: as far as I'm aware the .display-mir file triggered whether or not to use Mir (versus surfaceflinger)
<Elleo> arubislander: but all new images just provide Mir
<Elleo> so there's no option to use SurfaceFlinger any more
<Elleo> so I would suspect you're out of luck, but I don't really know any details about the old nexus 7s
<arubislander> OK, I guess so too. Funny thing is that it works sometimes... but eventually freezes...
<arubislander> Thanks anyhow. I'll reboot a couple of times and see what is what :)
<cwayne> mandel, hi -- i saw this online and was wondering if it can be used to actually login with an online-account to make oauth signed calls fro golang? http://www.themacaque.com/?p=1133
<mandel> cwayne, I would nto use it, that is very old and is accessing the glib library directly.. which is not a good idea because it leaks the glib memory management
<dobey> i'd expect using signon-qt/accounts-qt would be the thing to do on the phone, from golang
<dobey> until a go-specific lib is available for signon and accounts libs
<mandel> cwayne, dobey exactly, and I think the best would be to have a golang specific version
<cwayne> yeah, i suppose i'd have to wait until someone gets a golang specific version up
<mandel> cwayne, what do you want to do? I'm sure is not a lot of work :)
<mandel> dobey, is there a dbus api for online accounts I can take a look at?
<sergiusens> yeah, if it's dbus we are golden
<sergiusens> :-)
<cwayne> mandel, i wanted to use an account-plugin in a scope written in golang
<mandel> cwayne, if we have a dbus one I'm sure we can get something quick ready for you and sergiusens can complain about by go :)
<sergiusens> cwayne: all of this oauth mess is what puts me off from doing anything from an app perspective (and you can see app devs have that issue as they wrap logins to javascript call backs)
<cwayne> sergiusens, oauth isnt super fun, but it's not too bad from within js
<Elleo> mandel: what apparmor permissions are required to use download manager? I thought it was just networking, but I have that set and am still getting denied
<mandel> Elleo, oh, very good question, let me find that for you
<Elleo> thanks :)
<mandel> Elleo, as per this https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/trusty-proposed is networking
<mandel> Elleo, can you show me the error you are getting?
<Elleo> sure, just a sec
<cwayne> mardy, ping
<mandel> Elleo, yep, in lp:ubuntu/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu I can see it in ./data/policygroups/ubuntu/1.1/networking
<Elleo> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7299686/
<dobey> mandel, cwayne, sergiusens: you can use dbus yeah, but it's more masochistic than using signon-qt/accounts-qt from golang, i suspect
<Elleo> I'm doing other network stuff within the app successfully (populating an XmlListModel), so the networking permission is working for simpler stuff
<dobey> sergiusens: the main problem with online accounts, is that there's very little incentive for app developers to actually use it
<dobey> cwayne: i'm guessing mardy is on nat'l holiday today
<cwayne> mandel, signond-dev seems to have some dbus interfaces that seem relevant
<sergiusens> dobey: that and it's hard to add new ones
<dobey> sergiusens: it's not terribly hard to add new ones for real oauth-based services (well, somewhat harder on the phone); but the click package model lends itself to having lots of apps shipping the same plug-in for a service
<dobey> also, online-accounts only handles authentication and storage of the token/password. every app still has to do all the work to talk to the service in question, so it's often easier to just do authentication as well as the rest of the API calls
<cwayne> but that wouldn't really work for a scope
<dobey> it could
<sergiusens> dobey: yeah, I meant hard on the phone; I also only found an askubuntu reply for oauth1, being oauth clueless it is hard with no introductory documentation
<cwayne> we definitely need better documentation for using account-plugins in SDK apps
<dobey> cwayne: really, the only thing preventing a scope from doing the auth itself, is lack of UI widgets in the dash for doing it
<cwayne> yeah, but that's a real blocker
<dobey> cwayne: it also means most people writing scopes are just going to end up writing scopes that don't require authentication
<dobey> because the alternative is too complex/difficult
<cwayne> unless we can help shape this into a better story for app devs now
<dobey> i don't see how. clicks can't have dependencies
<dobey> so providing a package that is just the plug-in to online-accounts for a service, that apps can require, is basically not possible
<cwayne> that's something we'll definitely have to figure out, but regardless, having support for account-plugins for scopes is still something that we'd want to support
<dobey> scopes can use account plug-ins already
<stork91> I was asked to come here in regards to editing themes
<stork91> ... which is kinda weird
<dobey> ie, the click scope does it
<cwayne> i mean from go
<dobey> stork91: yes, i think this is not the right place for that
<stork91> anyone happen to know where I would go to get some information about how to edit colors now that the update has changed things?
<dobey> cwayne: yeah, and javascript too. go at least has a reasonable solution. not sure if the JS scopes can use QML too or not, though
<dobey> stork91: you can't change the theme on the phone if that's what you're asking
<cwayne> not sure, but there's not really a reasonable solution for go quite yet
<dobey> cwayne: using signon-qt/accounts-qt from go will work
<stork91> BTW, whoever was in charge of designing the onboard keyboard, You need to be put in charge of editing Ubuntu themes.
<dobey> cwayne: it's not the absolute best that can be done, but i think it is somewhat reasonable
<stork91> Im on a desktop
<cwayne> dobey, there's no documentation/scopes that do that yet though
<dobey> stork91: you need to go to #ubuntu for help about using ubuntu, then
<cwayne> so as of now that's pretty theoretical imho
<stork91> was there...
<dobey> cwayne: ubuntu-push-client sort of does i think (not a scope, but it is in go)
<stork91> anyhow... pass that info on to whoever did that.
<dobey> whatever
<dobey> cwayne: it only cares about the u1 account, and we have a library for getting the u1 account, but that lib is also written as a qt api
<dobey> cwayne: and niemeyer has been doing a lot of work to make qt usable from go
<daker> anyone know how can i get the sim cad to work ?
<genii_> Will the Meizu MX3 and BQ Aquarius be added at some point to the main Touch site as officially supported, or will the manufacturers be resonsible in this case ?
<dobey> genii_: the devices will get custom OEM images when they are released, afaik. and nobody has the specific hardware that will come in those phones at the moment, so i don't know when they will be supported by official builds.
<dobey> daker: in a nexus 4?
<daker> dobey: yes
<genii> dobey: OK, thanks.
<dobey> daker: it should just work.
<HoloIRCUser> Does anyone know if someone is working on galaxy s5?
<daker> dobey: cellulare/data checkboxs are disabled after a few seconds
<daker> and the carriers list is empty
<bact> HoloIRCUser: Personally I find xda, of all things, to be a good resource for info like that, chances are that if it exists then its been posted there
<HoloIRCUser> Ah then if someone is working on it they have not posted it. It's just a week old device anyway so :)
<dobey> daker: ok. i don't have a n4, but i know plenty of people are using it daily as an actual phone with ubuntu on it. so afaik, it should just work if you have an active registered SIM
<sergiusens> I use it as my daily phone (and only phone)
<bact> sergiusens: how unfortunate
<bact> I could only bring myself to dualboot ubuntu touch on my nexus 4
<sergiusens> why? I like it
<bact> its okay, but it doesn't give me what I expect out of a smartphone.. yet
<frecel___> good morning
<dobey> bact: it might not fulfill all your needs yet, but that doesn't mean you should be rude to say that it is unfortunate sergiusens is using it as such, because he finds it enough to meet his needs
<sergiusens> bact: all I miss is navigation and even with android I gave up on assisted navigation and just drove locally and in foreign places
<bact> dobey: lighten up, it was a joke
<frecel> Is there a way to remove a trusted wi-fi network so my phone doesn't connect to it automatically?
<sergiusens> frecel: no UI way yet :/ You can delete the conf file manually from /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<frecel> sergiusens: thanks
<dobey> bact: joke or not, it was a bit rude, and such comments may dissuade interest from others who want to try ubuntu on their phones, when they read such comments
<dobey> i wouldn't mind trying to use it daily as my actual phone, but the hardware i want isn't officially supported yet, and isn't available in a reasonable size for a phone
<bact> dobey: ubuntu touch isn't very responsive in contrast to android
<dobey> bact: ubuntu touch hasn't been around ever long in contrast to android
<bact> true
<dobey> ubuntu is also developed in the open, in contrast to much of android, which was a big code drop for the open bits when they had it working pretty well already at first, and there are still many proprietary bits to it
<Aki-Thinkpad> dobey, the terminal that is included in ubuntu touch... that is legit, right?
<Aki-Thinkpad> from what I understand, androids terminal wasn't really authentic
<Aki-Thinkpad> however I am not exactly sure what that means...
<dobey> yeah i have no idea what you mean
<Aki-Thinkpad> dobey, a) can't run root, b) can't run most applications built for linux
<dobey> Aki-Thinkpad: terminal on the phone is nominally useless, really
<Aki-Thinkpad> actually I think I got confused when I first read about it
<Aki-Thinkpad> calling it a terminal emulator, I mistaked that for being similar to a snes emulator;
<Aki-Thinkpad> dobey, do you think that could change with ubuntu phone though?
<dobey> and i don't think it's going to be something included by default on real devices.
<Aki-Thinkpad> yah, I wonder...
<Aki-Thinkpad> dobey,  but ubuntu did put a lot of work into their terminal; I do not think android developers ever bothered making one, although I could be mistaken
<dobey> Aki-Thinkpad: no. apps are confined on ubuntu phone. have an unconfined terminal app is not supportive of that design
<Aki-Thinkpad> dobey, then what was the purpose of ubuntu making that terminal?
<Aki-Thinkpad> also there is the question of convergence
<Aki-Thinkpad> if I want to run my desktop off my phone; you would think they would give me access to the terminal, no?
<Aki-Thinkpad> hmmmm question for jono I suppose next q&a
<dobey> not necessarily
<dobey> but then, the full convergence story is not answered yet
<dobey> come back in 2 years :)
<dobey> anyway, must get food…
<ramj> Hey, curious here! I want to buy a tablet and install Ubuntu Touch at some point in the future. I'd like it to support full desktop convergence in the future. I was looking at Samsung Nexus 10, but it has 'only' dual core and 2GB ram. On Wikipedia it sais Full Desktop Convergence requires Quad Core and 4GB ram.
<ramj> What kind of tablet available now is not crazy expensive (and by crazy I mean those octocore TabPro's (that aren't even on the supported list (yet))) and supports this already?
<dobey> ramj: full convergence doesn't exist; wikipedia is wrong
<ramj> aww snap. I saw that feature explained in some demonstation video and I thought: I WANT THAT! NOW!
<dobey> it was only a demo
<ramj> I know, but it makes sense a demo is based on an actual developer work in progress image, right?
<dobey> not always, no
<ramj> Ok, good thing you just helped me out of the dream. I don't really see added value to Touch over Android, except for it being awesome. The added value was this desktop-on-dock thing.
<Pepperinoo> Hi I have a problem... i would like install Ubuntu Touch on a Samsung Galaxy S I9000 with Android 2.2. Are this possible? What do i wrong?
<dobey> ramj: come back in many months when we've built the platform to that point then. or better yet, get hardware that you can use ubuntu on as a phone platform, and help us build it
<dobey> !devices Pepperinoo
<ubot5> dobey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dobey> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dobey> Pepperinoo: ^^
<ramj> dobey: well the desktop thing is kinda what they promised me when I pledged $650 for the Ubuntu Edge last year, which would come out right about now. Unfortunately we (as a community) didn't make the target, but it's not crazy to think that the software was already (somewhat) at the stage of this, right? :)
<Pepperinoo> ok thanks i show
<DexterF> hi
<ramj> Not qualified to help build. I might be qualified to help test in the future. I will buy a new smartphone soonish, but not one of those lame Nexus ones. :)
<dobey> not sure what was exactly promised for the edge to be supporting but i'm not sure full convergence was part of that
<DexterF> what are my chances of running touch on a HTC Desire Z (fairly old, 512meg, single core 700mhz, has a real keyboard, reason I keep it)
<dobey> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ramj> Well that's where the video demonstrated that as one of the USPs, so yeah they did. Maybe they cancelled the feature when they didn't make the target, because probably part of the money raised would go to extra developers.
<ramj> dobey: Also, the feature demonstrated where you could run Android apps within Ubuntu Touch, was that real or not (yet)?
<dobey> i don't recall that at all
<ramj> Wow, am I in the correct channel?
<dobey> i think maybe you misunderstood some things in a promotional video
<Pepperinoo> I have found it :)
<dobey> the video mentioned using ubuntu and android in dual boot, not as android apps running on ubuntu
<frecel> I'm trying to run an app on a device from SDK and I get this: Bad port 'phablet@127.0.0.1'
<dobey> you can dual boot andorid and ubuntu on most any of the phones supported by the community build
<Elleo> http://blog.mikeasoft.com/2014/04/21/deep-vision-state-of-the-art-computer-vision-for-ubuntu-touch/ <-- demo of my fancy new computer vision app for ubuntu touch :)
<ramj> @dobey I clearly saw this in a demonstration video, but perhaps I am confusing a different project by Canonical with Ubuntu touch.
<Elleo> ramj: are you sure you're not thinking of SailfishOS? That includes an Android compatibility layer
<dobey> several years ago there was a demo of running android apps on ubuntu on an arm laptop
<balloons> sergiusens, howdy
<dobey> but that was a completely separate thing, and before we really started building the phone platform
<ramj> I cannot find the video where I saw this feature on a docked phone (both desktop and running Android apps inside Ubuntu) so I cannot 'prove' this (other than Mark Shuttleworth literally saying in his presentation video for the Ubuntu Edge that the phone has full Desktop Convergence with Android <http://youtu.be/eQLe3iIMN7k?t=4m14s>, but he calls it "Ubuntu for Android" so that's maybe a different project), but it surprises me that you seem
<ramj>  to have no idea what I am talking about, even if they were features planned and later abandoned.
<ramj> But ah well, thanks for clearing this up for me either way. :)
<Elleo> ramj: Ubuntu for Android was a different project, where you had a desktop Ubuntu system running on top of Android
<Elleo> so you dock your Android phone with your PC and you get to use Ubuntu on the PC
<dobey> yeah, that's different
<dobey> ramj: "as well as ubuntu, you'll be able to boot android"
<dobey> ramj: that is multiboot, not UfA nor Ubuntu Touch
<sergiusens> balloons: is the plugin's qmldir correct?
<dobey> and Ubuntu for Android is different from that as well
<dobey> it would theoretically be possible to have Android and Ubuntu in multiboot, and UfA on top of Android when you dock the phone while running under Android
<dobey> even with UfA, i don't think it was possible to run android apps *in* ubuntu
<dobey> it was just that you could run ubuntu when docked to a monitor/keyboard/mouse
<ramj> dobey Here you see another Edge video that claims the demo was real and running on a "Nexus 4" device using AOSP Android. <http://youtu.be/EtNhlVn3ETQ?t=1m22s> This is an old video, and note the "Everything you see here is fully functional today" in the end. They said this would all be pushed to Ubuntu Mobile once it's fully functional (now Ubuntu Touch), so the Ubuntu Edge campaign definitely implied this desktop convergence thing would b
<ramj> e possible by now. Just saying, in case you'll have other visitors thinking it will be possible with the developer preview from last week.
<dobey> ramj: that's Ubuntu for Android
<ramj> I know
<ramj> back then
<ramj> "This will all be pushed to Ubuntu Mobile (now Ubuntu Touch) once it's fully functional."
<ramj> Hence my misunderstanding (or misinformation)
<dobey> yes
<ramj> I hope they will reintroduce both features at some point, and I trust they will
<mhall119> Elleo: Deep Vision is pretty amazing
<ramj> All three projects run on a linux kernel and are open source.
<mhall119> what I really would like, though, is somthing that uses OCR to detect URLs, so I can take a picture of a URL (when a QR code isn't available) and open it in the phone's browser
<DexterF> what is "unflipped"?
<mhall119> ramj: if the Edge had been funded we would have priorities the development of the converged desktop mode, but it wasn't so we prioritized other things
<mhall119> DexterF: the original Ubuntu device image ran Ubuntu in a container on top of Cyanogenmod, but sometime early last year they were "flipped" so that Cyanogenmod ran in a container inside of Ubuntu
<mhall119> so "unflipped" revers to how Ubuntu was loaded prior to that change
<DexterF> um, so I can have my cake and eat it, i.e.: run CM inside touch when needed?
<Elleo> mhall119: I'll implement that next time I have a long weekend ;)
<Elleo> mhall119: libccv has a good text detection algorithm, so that plus tesseract or gocr could work pretty well
<dobey> what i'd really like, is the edge, with toned down hardware closer to what's in the nexus 5, running the ubuntu touch images we have today
<bact> DexterF: you could also duel boot with multirom
<dobey> i wonder if the mechanical drawings are avialable anywhere
<mhall119> pmcgowan: can you give Elleo another long weekend? :)
<Elleo> hehe
 * pmcgowan suspects good things appeared
<DexterF> multirom seems a godd idea, I guess 512megs might be a little tight for running cm+ut alongside
<DexterF> *good
<Elleo> pmcgowan: http://blog.mikeasoft.com/2014/04/21/deep-vision-state-of-the-art-computer-vision-for-ubuntu-touch/ :)
<ramj> <mhall119> Ah I guess what I am looking for is Ubuntu for Android, which is not integrated into Ubuntu Touch like they wanted to because we didn't reach the crowdfunding target, and it's not available for download as a preview either? (Not here anyway <http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android>)
<pmcgowan> yikes
<dobey> DexterF: 512M is RAM? or storage?
<DexterF> dobey: RAM. that thing is somewhat old
<dobey> DexterF: well, you can't run cm + ut simultaenously. you run one or the other, if i understand multiboot correctly
<DexterF> hm. multirom says "only on nexus".
<mhall119> ramj: yeah, UfA required modifying Android on a per-device basis, it's not really possible to offer without the OEM's on baord
<pmcgowan> Elleo, mhall119 thats freakin awesome
<Elleo> :)
<pmcgowan> Elleo, let me know when its in the store!
<balloons> sergiusens, sorry was on the phone. so I checked it against reminders and the setup looks quite similar. So again, afaict it is correct. I'm guessing you would suspect the directory, hence your asking?
<Elleo> pmcgowan: sure :) we ran up against a bug in the app armor profile for download manager, once that's fixed it'll be able to go in the store :)
 * pmcgowan see mhall119 beat him to g+
<pmcgowan> nice
<kenvandine> Elleo, cool!
<Elleo> kenvandine: plenty of nice content-hub demo in there too :P
<kenvandine> Elleo, :-D
<cwayne> kenvandine, heya, is there an easy way to use dbus to authenticate to an account-plugin?
<kenvandine> cwayne, you could possibly use the signon dbus interface
<kenvandine> cwayne, but now sure if you can actually auth that way
<kenvandine> probably...
<kenvandine> cwayne, check with mardy though, i really don't know how far you can get with that
<dobey> cwayne: what do you mean by "authenticate to" exactly?
<dobey> cwayne: you want the plug-in to authenticate to the server?
<cwayne_> plars, ping
<plars> cwayne_: hi
<cwayne_> plars, hey, so any ideas what's going on with touch_custom?  i've ran the tests locally and it worked fine
<plars> cwayne_: let me look
<plars> cwayne_: ah, right. I mentioned this to you last week I think
<plars> Running command: autopilot-list customization_tests
<plars> ...
<plars> customization_tests.api.test_webbrowser_settings.BroYAML parsing error at line 3, column 59: /tmp/tmpvep1LC/testsuites/customizations/customizations/Failed to import test module: customization_tests.api.test_dconf/tc_control
<cwayne_> plars, yes, but i can't understand why it'd work locally
<phablet> how can i save an image from the web on touch?
<plars> cwayne_: I can try to install that image locally and take a look. But what do you get when you try to run autopilot-list (I think it runs as the phablet user)
<Elleo> phablet: you can't quite yet, as soon as the download manager <-> content-hub integration stuff (and related browser changes) land you'll be able to though :)
<phablet> elleo tnx
<cwayne_> plars, im installing the latest now, i'll let you know, but i did phablet-test-run on last week's image and it worked
<phablet> im on irrsi from nexus7 on new touch
<plars> cwayne_: iirc, the customization tests needed some special handling because they are buried in the savilerow bzr branch
<plars> cwayne_: I assume you are still doing something similar - pulling just that tests dir and pushing it to /home/phablet/autopilot/customization_tests?
<cwayne_> yeah, that's exactly what i did
<DexterF> so the best supported mobile phone at current is the nexus 4?
<cwayne_> plars, autopilot list keeps returning nothing
<plars> cwayne_: well that clearly isn't going to work :)
<cwayne_> plars, but i'm getting the same for everything,
<cwayne_> autopilot list unity8 for example shows 0 too
<plars> cwayne_: I have the image downloaded, and I'm installing it now
<plars> cwayne_: sounds like you don't have any tests in the path it's looking
<cwayne_> where should it be looking?
<plars> cwayne_: try something more like: adb shell sudo -i -u phablet bash -ic \"PYTHONPATH=/home/phablet/autopilot autopilot list\"
<plars> (you may need to specify the app)
<cwayne_> plars, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7301623/
<cwayne_> plars, so i think i know what's up then
<plars> cwayne_: good timing, I *just* finished installing :)
<plars> cwayne_: what's the problem?
<cwayne_> plars, i think it's running python2.7 but should be python3
<plars> cwayne_: hmm, is autopilot making that choice?
<cwayne_> im not sure
<cwayne_> plars, but if i run autopilot list i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7301703/ but autopilot3 list has no issues
<plars> cwayne_: ah
<plars> cwayne_: ImportError: No module named configparser
<sergiusens> cwayne_: plars yes it is, look at phablet-test-run and how it manages the import dir
<dobey> plars: trying to run python3 code on python2?
<plars> dobey: yes, that's what we've concluded
<sergiusens> jdstrand: jjohansen any of you can give me an insight on what this means? Warning from profile com.ubuntu.camera_camera_2.9.1.258 (/var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.camera_camera_2.9.1.258) signal rules not enforced
<sergiusens> or why it is happening at all
<cwayne_> plars, so however the ci dashboard is running the tests is different then, which would explain why phablet-test-run is working for me
<plars> cwayne_: how are you running it? at this point it's not even getting to phablet-test-run
<jjohansen> sergiusens: it means the userspace has been updated to a new version but the apparmor kernel module has not been yet
<plars> but we are certainly using phablet-test-run in the ci scripts
<jjohansen> sergiusens: the update of those patches, is in testing
<cwayne_> plars, i just push it to /home/phablet/autopilot/custom and then run phablet-test-run custom
<cwayne_> plars, but so maybe for the customization_tests we should run autopilot3 list?
<plars> cwayne_: I think part of our issue here is the special handling of the customization tests needed by the fact that it doesn't work like the other packaged tests, nor like the click bzr installed tests
<sergiusens> jjohansen: thanks, I guess it's just a matter of time; I'm giving the vanilla x86 emu a go and running into that
<jjohansen> sergiusens: yep
<plars> cwayne_: that should work just fine, do we know for sure that we don't have any other things that need python2 now?
<cwayne_> plars, i know we don't need it for customization_tests but other than that i don't knoow
<sergiusens> plars: unlock screen uses python2, gallery and a couple of community core app tests
<cwayne_> plars, perhaps we just need to change discovery_cmd in tslist.auto?
<plars> cwayne_: that's what I was shooting for, but I'm not sure that we're trading off customizations tests working for other things now failing
<plars> I *think* it should be ok, I believe it's the only autopilot test out there that doesn't behave now
<plars> so it's the only one that has to run as utah still
<plars> cwayne_: of course the other option would be to make sure that the configparser import works in that testcase (if you get an exception on configparser, import ConfigParser instead)
<cwayne_> plars, ah, we can do that I think
<plars> cwayne_: ok, if you want to do it that way, go for it.  Otherwise, let me know, and to be safe I think I'll just make either an option for that autopilot-list script, or just make an autopilot3 version of it
<cwayne_> plars, something like this? https://code.launchpad.net/~savilerow-team/savilerow/test-configparser/+merge/216623 seems to work for me
<plars> cwayne_: +1
<cwayne_> plars, so the test itself fails with python2, i think it makes more sense to just force 3 anyway
<plars> cwayne_: right, but I thought autopilot or phablet-test-run would already do that
<cwayne_> phablet-test-run does, but it looks like that's not how its run
<cwayne_> it's run with autopilot run
<plars> ah, right
<plars> cwayne_: there's no click package that gets installed off of that where we could just hook that into phablet-click-test-setup to have it install the right stuff is there? That's the only reasons we need that extra setup to run like the utah tests, which is kinda silly since it's autopilot
<cwayne_> plars, could we not just make test_cmd phablet-test-run {} instead of autopilot-test-run {}?
<plars> cwayne_: nope
<plars> cwayne_: I can work around it I think though
<plars> cwayne_: hmm, so I tried adding a -3 flag for autopilot-list and autopilot-run to just run autopilot3 {everything} if you pass that to it
<plars> cwayne_: unfortunately, running autopilot3 doesn't seem to work well on those tests. I get 15 failures, 3 pass
<plars> and I never see anything actually running
<plars> it unlocks the screen and pretty much just sits there
<cwayne_> it doesn't drive any apps, so that's fine
<plars> oh!
<plars> this isn't a customized image
<plars> I could have sworn I installed -custom
<plars> let me try that :)
<cwayne_> that'd be a start :)
<plars> cwayne_: ok, much better: 18 passes, 0 failures
<plars> cwayne_: I don't ever see anything happen on the screen though
<plars> cwayne_: which I guess is expected... just weird
<plars> since it's autopilot
<cwayne_> plars, yeah, i guess it doesn't really need to be autopilot
<plars> cwayne_: I pushed a MP a bit ago that should fix this
<cwayne_> plars, just took a look, looks good to me
<Jonii> Hello. For some reason my 3 and 4 finger touch gestures got disabled without me doing anything
<Jonii> Ubuntu 12.4
<Jonii> Any idea what could have caused something like this?
<nhaines> Jonii: this is a place for developers to discuss working on Ubuntu on phones and tablets.
<Jonii> Oh. Okay
<nhaines> Jonii: if you need Ubuntu troubleshooting help, please try #ubuntu or askubuntu.com
<korn> hi all
<daker> dobey: i am getting : Unknown data technology :(
<daker> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/plugins/cellular/PageComponent.qml#L48
<daker> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7303092/
<Thorondor> Hi, is there an example of an app developed in C++ with only the User Interface specified in QML?
<Thorondor> I would like to have only the UI description in QML, and connect it to C++ objects for the rest of the tasks
<RAOF> Thorondor: The authenticator app is primarily C++, IIRC.
<RAOF> Thorondor: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/+junk/ubuntu-authenticator ; although I don't know if that's the canonical branch.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-22
<Thorondor> RAOF: Thanks! I'll take a look
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<SteveG> Hello
<SteveG> I was hoping some one would be able to help
<SteveG> ???
<dholbach> good morning
<JustinZ`> Help! I flashed my Nexus 7 2012, it rebooted with spinning Ubuntu logo and sat there for 2-3minutes before rebooting into the bootloader.
<tshirtman> JustinZ`: pretty sure the 2012 nexus 7 is not supported anymore
<popey> JustinZ`: tshirtman correct.
<janimo> jamesh, hi, do you know when the libunity-scopes fixes required by Go scopes land in the archive?
<jamesh> janimo: sorry, missed your message.  Hopefully this week.  I hadn't pushed to get a new release out before because there were a few other pending changes in the review queue and it was only a few people interested at the time
<janimo> jamesh, and this means Go scopes do not work at all without the change currently (it was not clear from the G+ post) ?
<jamesh> janimo: correct.  The registry doesn't realise that the scope has started up so kills the child process where the scope is running
<janimo> jamesh, thanks
<davmor2> Morning all
 * ogra_ hugs dholbach for helping to turn ubuntu phone into a "zeitungskiosk"
<ogra_> :D
<dholbach> :-D
<dholbach> no worries :)
<k1l_> are there some current .zip files from ubuntu-touch that can be flashed via recovery onto n4 (like the daylies from cm11).
<ogra_> k1l_, nope
<k1l_> hmm k
<ogra_> k1l_, you can use rootstock-ng for a manual install from tarball and system.img file, instructions are on the mailing list
<k1l_> ogra_: thanks, will take a look at that
<daker> hi
<daker> i am unable to get the sim card to work, getting "Unknown data technology" from the system settings log :(
<daker> i also tested the ofono scripts, they don't seem to work too
<daker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7303092/
<daker> and i don't get the unlock screen to type the pin code
<ogra_> daker, ofono errors should be in syslog ... : grep ofono /var/log/syslog
<daker> ogra_: nothing
<ogra_> sad
<daker> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/plugins/cellular/PageComponent.qml#L48
<daker> ogra_: anything else i should check to get sim registred or atleast unlocked ?
<ogra_> well, do you see ofono even run in the processlist ?
<ogra_> (ofonod actually)
<daker> ogra_: yes http://paste.ubuntu.com/7306513/
<ogra_> looks fine
<ogra_> weird that you dont have anything in syslog from the startup
<ogra_> best is to wait for awe i guess ... he should be able to help out
<ogra_> (not sure hw works today though)
<ogra_> *he
<ogra_> could it be that your SIM ran out of credit or some such ?
<daker> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7306524/
<daker> no it's new sim card, it has been actived a few days ago
<ogra_> and it has a PIN ?
<ogra_> the Pin unlock should be in system settings
<ogra_> (iirc we dont have any popup on login for it)
<daker> ogra_: yes i has a pin
<cwayne> mardy, ping
<daker> ogra_: i get nothing on sys settings
<mardy> cwayne: hi :-)
<ogra_> under cellular
<mardy> cwayne: about a D-Bus API for authenticating? :-)
<cwayne> mardy, :D
<mardy> cwayne: so, there is such an API, though there are no premises about its stability
<cwayne> mardy, well, really the question is about authenticating from golang, but I understand doing it via d-bus may be the quickest way
<mardy> cwayne: but the main issue is that before authenticating, you must find out which account you want to authenticate, and for that there is no escape from using libaccounts-glib (or -qt, or the QML module)
<daker> ogra_: https://i.imgur.com/P7uwAAC.png
<daker> ogra_: carrier list always empty https://i.imgur.com/nyK35gQ.png
<mardy> cwayne: so, if you are going to use it, then you could as well use libsignon-glib
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> hmm
<daker> ogra_: getting "Unknown data technology" from the system settings log :(
<ogra_> you should have a "PIN" entry in the forst one
<ogra_> *first
<cwayne> mardy, ah, cool, so listing is the only thing you'd need the glib stuff for?
<ogra_> abeato, any hint what daker could look at to get his SIM to work ?
<cwayne> mardy, is the D-Bus API documented anywhere? or any examples of it being used for authentication?
<mardy> cwayne: there are XML files in the signond source code
<mardy> cwayne: actually, I believe they are installed in /usr/share/dbus-1/interfaces/
<daker> ogra_: i think the ofono logs are in .cache/upstart/
<cwayne> mardy, I saw those (except they seem to be part of signond-dev, which im not sure would be installed), but was hoping there were some examples somewhere
<ogra_> only the ones from the upstart job
 * cwayne isn't the best with D-Bus API's yet
<ogra_> ofono itself logs directly to syslog
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/apps/slashdot-app$ adb shell zgrep ofono /var/log/syslog.*|wc -l
<ogra_> 1124
<ogra_> try grepping through the zipped ones too
<daker> ha 2810
<ogra_> right, so you have some logs :)
<mardy> cwayne: nope, no examples
<mardy> cwayne: BTW, jamesh had exactly the same questions a few days ago
<mardy> cwayne: I think he resolved to use the glib libraries, maybe you could work together somehow?
<daker> ogra_: how to pull them ?
<abeato> daker, could you execute ofono script list_modems?
<abeato> list-modems, sorry
<ogra_> daker, drop the "|wc -l" and pipe them into a file instead
<daker> abeato: ofono: command not found
<ogra_> ah, abeato is around ... listen to him rather than me :)
<abeato> it is in /usr/share/ofono/scripts
<abeato> # /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
<cwayne> mardy, ah, maybe I should just wait til he's got something working and then use his example :P
<daker> abeato: it's ok to link you with output ? it has nothing sensitive ?
<abeato> daker, no, it's fine, paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<daker> abeato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7306609/
<abeato> daker, so it looks like pin has not been entered yet
<daker> abeato: yes i don't get the unlock screen
<daker> https://i.imgur.com/P7uwAAC.png
<daker> carrier list always empty https://i.imgur.com/nyK35gQ.png
<daker> and i am getting "Unknown data technology" from the system settings log :(
<abeato> daker, you can go to the unlock screen in the Network menu, in the same place where you select the WiFi you connect to
<abeato> daker, you need to go down in the page
<daker> abeato: haha, who did propose this "GENIUOS" idea
<abeato> daker, I still wonder ;)
<daker> done unlocked
<abeato> the design should change soon, afaik
<daker> i see the signal now
<abeato> daker, cool
<daker> abeato: wow it works now!
<daker> thanks man!
<abeato> daker, no problem
<anDixx> hello how can i instal ubuntu touch
<anDixx> on a windows tablet ?
<anDixx> some can help me ?
<pmcgowan> anDixx, the images depend on elements from Android for hardware drivers and the like
<pmcgowan> anDixx, there needs to be Android support and we only support ARM for now
<ogra_> well, if it runs normal ubuntu you could try the unity8 perview session ... but thats not having any low level HW support indeed
<LeandeR> ?
<LeandeR> its andixx
<kirkland> howdy!  okay, two questions about Touch on my Nexus7 ... 1) I can't figure out how to lock the screen
<kirkland> I thought it would be under security and privacy, but I don't see anything relevant there
<ogra_> you press the power button :)
<tedg> kirkland, I think that setting might be waiting on mterry's work on getting us to a lightdm lock screen lands.
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> we dont actually have a lock screen atm
<ogra_> what you see is fake
<mterry> tedg, kirkland: correct
<kirkland> whoa, we don't have a lock screen?
<tedg> ogra_, It's okay kirkland has nothing to hide :-)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i know ... i checked already :P
<kirkland> :-)
 * tedg forgot that ogra_ has root
<ogra_> heh
<kirkland> okay, that's a bummer;  any idea when that might land, mterry?
<kirkland> okay, second question...  is there a swipe or qwersive keyboard option or add-on?
<ogra_> within the next months
<ogra_> kirkland, thats a bfiller question ... you can attach a patch too if you like :)
<ogra_> (i dont think there is yet)
<tedg> If only we had someone in the company that has experience with that technology to write the patch… (*cough* kirkland *cough*)
<bfiller> kirkland: there is not, but we have a plugin architecture such that one could be created
<kirkland> ogra_: heh :-)  well, I have some old code from 2003-2004, when I created swipe's predecessor, called QWERsive :-)  but it's written in Java, copyrighted by IBM, and probably not useful at all :-)
<Elleo> kirkland: there have been some people discussing potential implementation of swype style input for Sailfish which also uses maliit (so would be relatively easy to include in Ubuntu Touch); some sort of joint effort on that front might be good
<ogra_> kirkland, i know ;)
<kirkland> Elleo: that would be sweet
<Elleo> although that discussion also involved lots of people being rather put off by the mountain of patents involved in swype ;)
<kirkland> ogra_: alrighty, thanks guys!  I'm liking what I've seen so far, good stuff
<Elleo> personally I've been wanting to have a go at implementing a dasher (http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/dasher/) style maliit plugin for a while
<Elleo> completely failed to get around to it so far though ;)
<tedg> kirkland, When are you guys going to have a QML Juju GUI for Ubuntu?
 * tedg wants to manage his servers from his phone
 * LeandeR is now away, auto-away after 20 minutes (log\on pager\on)
<ogra_> well, ssh works
<kirkland> tedg: :-)
<Randy_O> has anyone else had an ssh connection refused error when trying to run an QML app on their phone?
<ogra_> Randy_O, adb shell setprop persist.service.ssh true && adb reboot
<Elleo> kirkland: https://lists.sailfishos.org/pipermail/devel/2014-April/003922.html <-- doesn't look like much has actually happened in that direction yet though
<Randy_O> ogra_, thanks, I'll give that a try
<Rienzilla> hmm
<Rienzilla> what channel should I install to my nexus 4?
<Rienzilla> (if I want to actually try and use the device)
 * cwayne patiently waits til i can update to U
<ogra_> Rienzilla, devel
<Rienzilla> ok
<ogra_> you can use stable ... but wont get many updates then, devel actually sees regular fixes
<ogra_> and has about the same quality
<Rienzilla> okay
<Rienzilla> so, use devel until stable is actually stable (and more feature complete) :)
<ogra_> well, stable is just a snaphot image we take at release day
<ogra_> (currently)
<ogra_> (a snapshot from devel)
<Rienzilla> yeah I understand
<ogra_> and ubuntu phone is actually a rolling release on top of the ubuntu archive ... so devel gets all the new fixes
<Rienzilla> flashing version 302
<Rienzilla> let's see :)
<Rienzilla> I have a reason to start using this device now. My 3 year old son dropped my iphone on a concrete floor :)
<ogra_> thats a good reason :)
<Randy_O> has anyone else had an ssh connection refused error when trying to run an QML app on their phone? I've tried persist.service.ssh true
<Rienzilla> hmm
<Rienzilla> is there auto-brightness on the nexus4?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> a bit hidden in the brightness settings of the settings app
<Rienzilla> ah found it
<ogra_> mpt, ^^^thats slightly confusing btw
<Rienzilla> I find it quite difficult to navigate touch still :)
<ogra_> mpt, the battery indicator takes you to the battery settings but doesnt expose the autobrightness setting there
<ogra_> (while it exposes a slider for brightness)
<Rienzilla> indeed
<mpt> That’s true
<mpt> We could just have a cross-reference to the Brightness panel, rather than a brightness slider
<mpt> That would be more in line with the PC design, too
<ogra_> ++
<Rienzilla> huh... what is this about shutdown of ubuntu one services?
<Graknol> Hi, can I use CM11 instead of CM10.1 when porting, as Nexus 5 is only supported by CM11?
<ogra_> Graknol, why do you port to N5 ? is the existing community port not working for you ?
<Graknol> Well, I just wondered
 * ogra_ thought that was one of the better working ones
<ogra_> and the N5 can just use the existing AOSP tree ... no need for any CM
<Graknol> Plus, I couldn't find the source for the latest from this guy http://forum.xda-developers.com/google-nexus-5/general/port-ubuntu-touch-nexus-5-t2594874?nocache=1
<ogra_> you should be able to just build away
<Tassadar> the source is in ubuntu repos
<ogra_> apt-get srouce android :)
<ogra_> *source
<Tassadar> that thread is acient
<Graknol> ohh, thought every port was custom :)
<ogra_> since we switched to AOSP all ports inside the source can easily be built
<Graknol> ohh! I didn't see that on the porting guide
<Graknol> nvm, found it! :D
<ogra_> yeah, the porting guide needs love
<ogra_> it is quite outdated
<Graknol> This community is simply amazing
<mhall119> bfiller: is what addressbook on google does contacts sync use?
<bfiller> mhall119: default one
<Rienzilla> hmm
<Rienzilla> can I import ical or so calendars into the calendar app?
<ogra_> i think currently only google
<ogra_> though there might be commandline ways with syncevolution
<Rienzilla> well a one-time import would do
<Rienzilla> for now, that is
<Rienzilla> and what about contacts?
<Rienzilla> I don't really feel like copying them by hand :)
<ogra_> same thing, it uses syncevolution in the backend but is only set up for google atm
<Rienzilla> ah okay
<ogra_> there are surelöy ways to do it manually from commandline
<mhall119> bfiller: hmmm, mine isn't syncing...
<bfiller> mhall119: look in ~/.cache/upstart/sync-monitor.log
<bfiller> might have some clues
<Rienzilla> hmm, manipulating things like the ssh configuration (and, the password for the phablet user) runs into the fact that stuff is mounted readonly. Can I just remount it r/w to make changes or is there a better way?
<ogra_> Rienzilla, yeah, you would have to switch to writable mode but lose upgradeability if you actually want to hack around system configs
<Rienzilla> ogra_: hmm, somehow I don't feel comfortable running an ssh server on my phone with a phablet/phablet login :)
<ogra_> just unset the property then :)
<Mike> I have a question about Ubuntu Touch and was told to come here
<popey> ask away
<Guest43557> How do i sync my music from my windows 7 laptop to the device?
<Guest43557> Nexus 7 2013
<ogra_> it should pop up explorer like android does
<Guest43557> It didnt
<ogra_> hmm, it does on ubuntu
 * popey reboots to windows to test, hang on
<genii> Probably need usb drivers
 * ogra_ hasnt touched windows since win95
<Guest43557> lmao
<popey> well, GameOS as I call it here
<Guest43557> Win95 isn't legitimate anyway.
<ogra_> was a while ago i admit :)
<Guest43557> They literally stole the UI from apple OS in the early days of it
<popey> uhoh! you set him off!
 * popey boots his nexus 7
<Guest43557> Dun DUN dun
<Guest43557> Im currently downloading CM11 so give me a few minutes to boot back to Ubuntu Touch
<popey> yeah, it doesn't show up properly
 * popey files a bug 
<Guest43557> Yep
<ogra_> popey, does it in android ?
<Guest43557> And My laptop doesnt support ubuntu :D
<popey> uh
<ogra_> (do you know)
<Guest43557> yes, it pops up on android
<popey> i have an old nexus 7 running android...
<popey> yes
<ogra_> thats weird, the USB device is set up identical to android
<popey> you see a blank window
<Guest43557> "supposedly"
<popey> it does show up, just no folders
<Guest43557> Yes
<Guest43557> When in ubuntu touch it shows up on the side bar
<Guest43557> i click it
<Guest43557> enter the device storage
<Guest43557> and blank
<Guest43557> nothing
<ogra_> cyphermox, ^^^ any idea ?
<ogra_> so the USB device actually registers properly ... must be the mtp-server on the device then
<popey> yes
<Guest43557> hmm.
<Guest43557> like i said
<popey> i see "7.07 GB free of 12.9GB" in explorer
<cyphermox> well, is this in nautilus or some other file manager?
<Guest43557> Im downloading cm11 so gimme a bit
<popey> Guest43557: thanks for letting us know.
<Guest43557> lol
<popey> cyphermox: windows
<ogra_> cyphermox, win7
<cyphermox> it' s anybody' s guess what windows does
<popey> cop out ☻
<ogra_> heh
<cyphermox> as mentioned, it should behave the same, but if there's some attribute windows expect that we don't expose, then it would come up empty yeah
<Guest43557> Fahk
<popey> indeed
<Guest43557> Well it seems my laptop supports ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<popey> Guest43557: the other option is download android tools, and "adb push Music /home/phablet/Music"
<Guest43557> but i dont want to go through the hassle -.-
<cyphermox> I'll need to dig into the Windows specs, I have them already, just may have missed something
<ogra_> popey, that might take a century ... or two ...
<janimo> kenvandine, hi,  saw you g+ post. Can bacon2d be used with the box2d from the Ubuntu archives?
<ogra_> depending on the amount of music
<cyphermox> ogra_: it shouldn' t exactly be any different than with mtp...
<Guest43557> 24gbs worth? :D
<cyphermox> it' s all usb after all
<ogra_> well, adb push is generally pertty slow
<ogra_> *pretty
<ogra_> on top of USB ...
<Guest43557> Not really.
<Guest43557> Well for me at least
<Guest43557> when i rooted and unlocked my BL, adb ran like a champ
<ogra_> i found mtp to be a lot faster transferring stuff over the same wire
<Guest43557> does Ubuntu Touch have MTP?
<ogra_> yes
<Guest43557> MTP doesnt enable than
<Guest43557> that seems to be the issue
<ogra_> well, you see the device in your tree
<Guest43557> yes
<ogra_> but not the contnt
<ogra_> so we have 50% ;)
<Guest43557> Indeed
<Guest43557> yup
<Guest43557> Wish i could upload pictures to show you what im seeing
<ogra_> the USB part is fine, the mtp-server might be missing a flag
<Guest43557> lol
<ogra_> i think we can imagine what you see now :)
<Guest43557> yeah
<Guest43557> If i install ubuntu on this laptop, would that fix it?
<popey> there you go.. bug 1311241
<ubot5> bug 1311241 in mtp (Ubuntu) "Folders don't show up when mounted in Windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1311241
<Guest43557> "fix"
<ogra_> under ubuntu it just pops up and you can copy as you like
<Guest43557> *clicks*
<ogra_> hmm, not sure about 12.04
<Guest43557> "Usual USB Bing Bong noise"
<Guest43557> HAHA
<Guest43557> xD
<ogra_> 14.04 for sure, i'm using it all day here
<ogra_> 12.04 might be to old for the desktop to have proper mtp support
<Guest43557> 14.04 isnt supported for me :(
<ogra_> why not ?
<Guest43557> It doesnt mount /tmp/ during install
<Guest43557> than hangs after reboot while trying to force mount it
<ogra_> can you boot into a live session ?
<Guest43557> nope
<ogra_> that should be enough to copy your misuc :)
<ogra_> *music
<Guest43557> I click ignore, and ignore again, than it locks up
<ogra_> ah, thats bad
<Guest43557> OH
<Guest43557> But i tried to install via Wubi because it wont detect anything on the USB drive during boot
 * ogra_ hasnt heard about such issues, you should file a bug so it can be fixed for 14.04.1
<Guest43557> ANd yes, i enabled it in bios
<Guest43557> and*
<ogra_> ugh
<dobey> is wubi still supported?
<ogra_> wubi
<Guest43557> Apparentyl
<popey> dont think so.
<Guest43557> apparently*
<ogra_> yeah. me neither
<popey> "Wubi is an officially supported installer for Windows XP, Vista and 7 users that allows Ubuntu to be installed and uninstalled in a safe, easy way as with any other Windows application."
<ogra_> i think that got dropped a while ago
<Guest43557> Ill try via ReWritable Disc
<Guest43557> Than why include it in every ubuntu update?
<kenvandine> janimo, bacon2d includes qml-box2d which includes it's own snapshot of box2d
<popey> it's still on the cd
<ogra_> ugh
<Guest43557> ah
<Guest43557> bleh
<Guest43557> Burning Ubuntu 14.04 to disc
<Guest43557> see if that makes a dif
<kenvandine> janimo, it uses box2d 2.3.2
<janimo> kenvandine, does that not matter for deploying to touch because apps will include these in the .click package?
<kenvandine> they just include bacon2d
<janimo> kenvandine, I was just thinking whether it would be easier to get started developing if all was packaged :)
<janimo> ok
<Guest43557> here's my specs
<Guest43557> http://www.cnet.com/products/asus-k52f-a1-15-6-core-i3-350m-windows-7-home-premium-64-bit-4-gb-ram-320-gb-hdd/specs/
<Guest43557> but i have a 500gb HDD
<kenvandine> janimo, cool... want to try out bacon2d?
<popey> Guest43557: should be fine.#
<janimo> kenvandine, I cloned it and ran the examples
<kenvandine> cool
<Guest43557> Okay
<janimo> after figuring out git submodule and whatever deps were needed on ubuntu to build it
<kenvandine> yeah, that is a little trickier :)
<ogra_> janimo, oooh, can we expect fancy mobile games from you in the store soon ?
<kenvandine> i guess i should updated the readme :)
<janimo> I liked the demos, I guess most of it is due to box2d and physics engines in general being able to impress me
<janimo> ogra_, heh, if I only produced fancy new results for each technology I try out for 30 minutes :)
<kenvandine> janimo, so bacon2d provides much more, but we don't want to reimplement all the physics stuff
<janimo> kenvandine, makes sense since box2d is more or less state of the art I guess
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> although qml-box2d is seeing lots of churn right now
<janimo> I saw no docs for bacons so could not really tell what else it is provided (parallax view is the one that jumps out on the website)
<kenvandine> the pixelsToMeters  stuff just landed, so a big change
<kenvandine> good for resolution independence :)
<kenvandine> yeah, we need API docs... and there is no guarantee we won't break API for a while
<kenvandine> although, i don't have a ton of free time to work on it, so probably won't break much :)
<kenvandine> just add to it
<kenvandine> janimo, do you have a device with ubuntu touch?
<kenvandine> i can give you a click of pathwind to try out :)
<janimo> kenvandine, several :)
<janimo> kenvandine, sure please do :)
<janimo> is it open source btw?
<kenvandine> http://ubuntuone.com/5hzi3j5dw3XUiOcF1ixyWS
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> i just haven't pushed the source anywhere yet
<kenvandine> hopefully tonight
<janimo> ok, I thought I'd also see a more realistic example than those in the dir but no hurry
<kenvandine> if anyone else wants to try pathwind, grab the click package at that link ;)
<janimo> and do so before the end of June :)
<kenvandine> it still needs some tweaking
<kenvandine> haha :)
<kenvandine> i reused some fixtures from the original source done for the n9, which is licensed lgpl... weird since it isn't a library :)
<kenvandine> and the artwork is all CC
<kenvandine> mhall119, you should grab that click too http://ubuntuone.com/5hzi3j5dw3XUiOcF1ixyWS
<janimo> kenvandine, it's working although without the charming music, this device has no working sound
<kenvandine> ah :)
<kenvandine> the velocity and impulses need tweaking, hard to get a good balance
<kenvandine> i'm using units.gu from the ubuntu sdk to set the pixelsPerMeter for box2d
<dobey> is it possible to package UOA plug-ins as clicks yet?
<kenvandine> which is much better than static
<kenvandine> dobey, i know cwayne did a bunch of work on that
<kenvandine> cwayne, ^^
<cwayne> dobey, it never landed in the image, but there's an open MP for support for it
<dobey> oh ok
<dobey> i don't quite have any idea how it's going to be useful, but i'll wait to make a click of a plug-in
<mhall119> kenvandine: is it possible to package wallpapers as clicks yet? ;)
<kenvandine> haha ;)
<kenvandine> it's possible :)
<kenvandine> but system-settings won't find them :)
<t1mp> jamesh_: hello
<dobey> hmm, but should i try to nab an N5 for cheap, or just buy one at full price from google
<dobey> t1mp: i expect he's asleep right now :)
<t1mp> jamesh_: do you remember the discussion in this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/albumart-dbus/+merge/212362 about moving the QML thumbnailer out of the UITK?
<t1mp> ah
<t1mp> dobey: thanks :)
<dobey> t1mp: e-mail might be best. he's in .au, so time zone is way off from europe/americas
<t1mp> ack
<dobey> hrmm, or
<cwayne> t1mp, hiya, anything for me to help test re: new headers? :)
<dobey> anyone know if there are any good chinese knock-offs of the N4 or N5, with same hardware but in a smaller/slimmer form factor?
<t1mp> cwayne: nope, not right now. some stuff is coming soon, but still in the queue for landing
<t1mp> cwayne: new tabs are in this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/30-optIn-tabsDrawer in case you are interested. You need to set your MainView.useDeprecatedToolbar to false to enable it
<t1mp> cwayne: some other stuff needs to land before I can land that branch
<t1mp> cwayne: I don't remember if I sent you this before, but the new header actions discussion is in this document https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1wUUKtPmRmwbUELC1BUB9l0VOAwS_zAPRSCqMopUxR1c/edit#heading=h.yv1xue68vkeu
<cwayne> t1mp, that's super helpful, thanks!  any idea when the header api is planned to be agreed upon?
<Graknol> I get the feeling that "apt-get source android" is not sufficient, it's so tiny!
<Graknol> Do i need to download the AOSP source too, or is it the source, im very confused :3
<mhall119> Elleo: Deep Vision things my bread and my coffee mug are "Mortar" :)
<Elleo> heh
<ogra_> Graknol, try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AOSPBuild
<Elleo> mhall119: that classifier only has a fairly limited number of things its trained on, you can see the list here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/173317971/ImageNet.words
<Elleo> its quite a random sample of stuff, so plenty of things won't get recognised by it
<mhall119> I know, I just found it amusing
<Elleo> it actually produces a number of candidates, in deep vision I'm just displaying the top one; when I showed it some pictures of my narrowboat using the top two results it decided it was a "limousine canoe" which seemed pretty accurate :P
<Elleo> it also came up with "amphibian train"
<Elleo> I might add a mode to show you amalgams of the top two or three results, as they can be pretty funy
<Elleo> funny*
<Graknol> ogra_, OMG THX! you're a lifesaver :D
<t1mp> cwayne: end of the week :)
<t1mp> cwayne: feel free to leave comments/suggestions/questions in the document
<dobey> mhall119: leave the bread steeped in the coffee long enough, and see what you get ;)
<cwayne> t1mp, awesome, thanks :)
<cwayne> t1mp, that's the main blocker for actually implementing the new headers, right?
<mhall119> dobey: more mortar I assume
<mhall119> kenvandine: path wind is fun
<dobey> mhall119: it's a time dilation analyses of the picture ;)
<t1mp> cwayne: currently we don't really have blockers, it just takes time to land the pre-requisites, and to finish the API and do the implementation
<kenvandine> mhall119, it has potential
<kenvandine> i need to make it progressively get harder as it levels up
<kenvandine> and give it a viewport so you can see when you fly off the top of the screen
<t1mp> cwayne: the new tabs need to land, and then the back button needs to be moved to the header, and then I'll work on implementing the new actions API
<t1mp> cwayne: and each step includes testing a lot of apps to make sure we don't break anything
<cwayne> t1mp, understood
<mhall119> popey: I can't open the calendar, I keep getting:
<mhall119> qmlscene: failed to check version of file 'calendar.qml', could not open...
<mhall119> any idea?
<popey> mhall119: on desktop or device?
<mhall119> nexus 4
<popey> odd. opens here.
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click list | grep calendar
<popey> com.ubuntu.calendar	0.4.246
<popey> current build number: 302
<mhall119> same info for me...
<dduffey> anyone else having issues with google docs/hangouts?
<dobey> dduffey: only when i have to use them. ;)
 * sergiusens is really disliking all the website webapps in the store
<bact> sergiusens: have you ever used a smartphone os before?
<bact> sergiusens: thats what 70% of apps on other app stores are like
<bact> the other 30% are dull games
<sergiusens> bact: I have; I just don't like them
<bact> I hate the trend too
<ajalkane> They're there to boost the application number in stores. No one's impressed with "Now with over 100 unique apps!". It's more impressive to boast about 100 000 apps without mentioning they're silly web/rss-feed apps :P
<bact> quality > quantity
<ajalkane> I think you gots it backwards
<bact> personally I don't even use much apps on android, I only have a dozen or so I use on a regular basis
<janimo> kenvandine, can the bacon examples be run with qmlscene or any other way without a rebuild?
<janimo> kenvandine, the examples work without having run make install
<kenvandine> janimo, not without tweaking them so they don't use resources
<kenvandine> you don't need to install though
<janimo> kenvandine, so those cannot be loaded at runtime?
<kenvandine> you can just pass the path to the plugin
<kenvandine> they can, just need to change the qml
<kenvandine> actually, i wonder if they will be found if they are in the current dir
<janimo> kenvandine, I get module "Bacon2D" is not installed when running via qmlscene, and I tried passing -I and also the QML_IMPORT_PATH var
<janimo> should it be build/src/imports ?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> that works for me
<kenvandine> with -I
<kenvandine> it's also QML2_IMPORT_PATH
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> but -I should work
<janimo> kenvandine, ah QML2 . The reamde has QML_IMPORT_PATH
<janimo> readme
<kenvandine> whoops :)
<kenvandine> that's old...
<kenvandine> in the examples, you might need to remove the ":/" from the images, etc
<janimo> kenvandine, and qmlscene -I does not have an effect
<janimo> kenvandine, well yes, Cannot open: qrc:/images/wall.jpg
<kenvandine> qmlscene -I path/to/build/src/imports GameWindow.qml
<kenvandine> for example
<janimo> but at least it has progressed
<janimo> kenvandine, ok -I works too, I had imports/Bacon2D
<kenvandine> ok
<janimo> and previously I tried with import not imports . sigh. Anyway good to know the things that are supposed to work, work :)
<janimo> kenvandine, so chaning the qml to drop qrc:/ from the image name does it. But now it may break the binary version
<janimo> kenvandine, anyway thanks, nicer testing this way already
<kenvandine> it will :)
<kenvandine> i'd rather clean up all those examples to run with qmlscene anyway... this is leftover from quasi using their own launcher
<kenvandine> which is kind of nice for setting the import path, etc
<kenvandine> but i'm not a fan of using qrc
<janimo> I had only written one qml app, it had images and sounds and did not use qrc, so I guess it can be run and deployed as a click
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> much simpler
<skmoe> when i run ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 grouper, the touch doesnt work. any ideas?
<dobey> skmoe: the system froze probably. also grouper is no longer supported by the official builds; you'll need to switch to community builds to get further updates for it
<mandi> hello
<mandi> Device is |tuna|
<luis_> question
<luis_> how install ubuntu touch on xperia x10
<dobey> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dobey> ^^ mandi
<mandi> dobey: hi
<mandi> dobey: help me please about install ubuntu on my galaxy nexus i9250
<Beldar> mandi, Is the nexus rooted?
<mandi> Beldar: yes I unloked it
<Beldar> mandi, My mistake I was going to suggest the multirom app, but it has limited device application. This is in development so are you sure it's what you want?
<mandi> Beldar: yes
<Beldar> mandi, I see that phone is listed, follow the install info  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<mandi> Beldar: ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap --device=maguro --channel=trusty it's right?
<Beldar> mandi, Been awhile since I did it, I remember it as installing fine or needing a manual install, this was on a nexus 7 however just checking it out.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-23
<kenvandine> janimo, did you try anything else out in bacon2d?
<Travis> Hello.
<Travis> I am not finding anything on Ubuntu working on a Galaxy Tab 3 SM-T210R.  Is there a way to install Ubuntu on it?
<dobey> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dobey> Travis: ^^
<Travis> ok
<Travis> There's nothing there for my tablet :(
<Thorondor> Hi, what's the equivalent to "import Ubuntu.Telephony" on the C++ side?
<dobey> Thorondor: no idea, and not sure if there is one
<Thorondor> Hi dobey, thanks for answering
<Thorondor> I'm looking at the messaging-app, but I would like to keep the QML part strictly for UI
<dobey> indeed
<Thorondor> However it does almost everything on QML
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telephony-service doesn't show any c++ library/-dev packages
<dobey> just the qtdeclarative plug-in
<Thorondor> Yeah, I had to install it to make the default app work
<Thorondor> Seems like most of the support is going to QML and HTML5 development
<Thorondor> I will have to try using the telepathy APIs but not sure how that would work given all the isolation of apps
<dobey> it should be possible to build an app without qml at all. granted, i have no idea how to do that at the moment :-/
<dobey> ah ebay. where the phone you're waiting to bid on at the last minute, goes up $200 in only a few short hours
<Thorondor> Probably, but after reading all this app confinement strategy, it all seems to be focused on the QML services provided on the phone
<dobey> what do you mean by qml services?
<dobey> qml is really meant to only be used for UI bits
<dobey> it's certainly not suitable for implementing a service
<Thorondor> I mean the services, like location, music, telephony
<Thorondor> I have only seen those modules available on the QML side after importing the modules
<dobey> i don't think they can be restircted to qml only
<Thorondor> but I'm just starting on this
<dobey> well those are just modules, not the services themselves
<Thorondor> Sure, not the services, but the interfaces (API) seem to be provided only for QML
<Thorondor> Or I just don't find the rest of the documentation
<dobey> i suppose plenty of APIs are like that, yeah. i'm not sure why though
<dobey> Thorondor: please files bugs against things that are only providing API via qtdeclarative plug-ins. that really should be fixed so that we have libraries that people can use from C++
<Thorondor> Do you think this is really a bug? I would like it to be, but I'm not sure about that
<Thorondor> All the documentation and examples are mainly focused on QML and give hints about how easy it is to write the apps in an easy way
<dobey> yes it is a bug
<dobey> Thorondor: having APIs only be usable via QML blocks an entire class of ISVs from being able to support Ubuntu with their applications
<Thorondor> dobey: I agree. I'm just not sure where exactly Ubuntu Touch is heading...
<Thorondor> But I can see that there's a location-service-dev package, so it's starting to make sense
<dobey> well i know that cellular providers, and companies like EA and Skype, are not going to want to ship their apps on the phone as things where you can view the source, and probably would prefer to avoid having qml in their applications at all
<Thorondor> Ok. Good Night
<dholbach> good morning
<bact> morning
<well_known_perso> hi folks
<well_known_perso> anyone has experience with installing Ubuntu touch on Xiaomi Red Rice ?
<trap_exit> I want to buy an android phone
<trap_exit> for the sole purpose of running ubuntu on it
<trap_exit> which phone should I get?
<ogra_> nexus4
<popey> +1
<popey> or get www.tomshardware.com/news/oneplus-android-smartphone-google-cyanogenmod,26610.html and do the porting work ☻
<ogra_> yeah, that one is sweet ... to sad it will need porting
<trap_exit> I currently have an sony xperia z ultra
<trap_exit> I don't see what this oneplus phopne has over my phone
<trap_exit> (if I were to port it to a new platform)
<ogra_> yeah, well, it has nice technical data
<ogra_> (3G RA is incredible)
<ogra_> *RAM
<trap_exit> bah
<trap_exit> mine has 2GB RAM
<trap_exit> and can use a fucking pencil as a stylus
<kaaninel> hi anyone can tell me how to port ubuntu touch to my s3 mini ?
<kaaninel> it's not officially supported by cm
<anil> hi
<anil> is samsung duos .GT-s7562 is comptible for ubuntu
<robjh> hmmmm how much are nexus 4s going for these days
<robjh> I just consulted amazon. 160 gbp. thats quite a lot for an old phone
<ogra_> robjh, well, if you are patient you can wait til second half of the year and buy an ubunu phone instead :)
<ogra_> (unliekly to be cheaper though)
<robjh> ogra_, i thought little was confirmed about those devices. so little that the release timeframe is very likely to be pushed back?
<ogra_> huh ?
<ogra_> what makes you thinnk that
<ogra_> (it was all over the press for weeks and they are surely not pushed back ... )
<popey> hehe
<robjh> perhaps my information is out of date or im just forgetting. I think i remember mark shuttleworth saying something like; expect devices in the latter half of 2014
<robjh> which is far from specific
<popey> sounds about right
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and then he presented the two devices :)
<popey> online store goes live 31/12/14 :D
<ogra_> haha
<popey> (i kid)
<robjh> alright, so 2016 at the absolute latest
<popey> how is 2016 the second half of 2014?
<ogra_> 2016 is for "household brands" as he calls it
<ogra_> i.e. when you can buy some big name phone wiht a contract at your provider
<ogra_> 2014 second half you will see phones from meizu and bq, as announced a while ago
<robjh> hope so.
<ogra_> there is nothing to hope :) work on that is already happening
<robjh> I expect them to be delayed. just because setbacks can happen and i dont think canonical would rush something so important just to meet an arbitrary deadline
<ogra_> well, they are not for the general public anyway
<robjh> having said that, the spreadsheet in the topic is looking fab right now
<ogra_> it will be very clear to you if you buy it that this is for early adopters only
<robjh> i dont think my expectations are that high xD
<ogra_> you will only be able to buy it as certain places online and it will tell you that this isnt for plain endusers but for developers and early adopters when you buy it ... these first phones are all about not pushing the expectations to high in the beginning
<robjh> as long as it supports ssh and has gcc installed. im happy
<ogra_> in 2016 there will hopefully be a million apps in the store and you can just go to your next ... well vodafone partner shop and grab an ubuntu phone :)
<ogra_> i doubt either will be installed in the long term :) ... but there shuld always be a way to get them
<robjh> i'd hope so, if the coherence thing is still on the cards
<ogra_> well, convergence is clearly more a 2016 target
<ogra_> but it might happen earlier, depending on how fast the desktop moves
<robjh> i mean, i'd expect to have gcc and ssh on desktop class computers ;)
<robjh> shh + ipv6 + 4g would make for an interesting combination
<ogra_> we dont install sshd today ...
<ogra_> but yeah, the client is a default part ... even on the phone
<robjh> awesome
<ogra_> gcc not so much ... and on the desktop it is only shipped by default for binary/dkms drivers
<asac> ricmm on today?
<ogra_> asac, he got his new internet in the new flat yesterday ... havent seen himm online since
<ogra_> mandel might know
<mandel> asac, he is, yet he is going to me a little late because he had to do some paper work to register in his bureau
<mandel> asac, AFAIK he should be here any time
<ogra_> what ? they have paperwork in spain ?
<ogra_> :)
<asac> mandel: ok cool thanks. tell him to ping me for something not very urgent, but important :)
<asac> ]hehe
<mandel> ogra_, merkel is trying to make us work like europe, go and figure hehehe
<ogra_> lol
<mandel> ogra_, onyl problem, the paperwork is done at a spanish pace.. not very fast ;)
<ogra_> manana :)
 * ogra_ reveals that he doesnt know how to type spanish accents :P 
<asac> you need a paperwork reduction act :)
<asac> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paperwork_Reduction_Act
<mandel> asac, I just let him know that you are looking for him
<asac> or that
<asac> thx
<ogra_> i think they just need less merkel :P
<mandel> asac, ogra_ the most annoying thing is not doing the paper work, is the fact that government officials just work between 9 am to 2pm (plus a coffee break etc..) so is ALWAYS disturbs your work, because you know, their time is more important than yours..
 * mandel swears in spanish
<asac> haha
<ogra_> lol
<asac> 9am to 2pm is pretty good
<asac> they often just have 9-11 am
<asac> or something like that
<asac> all the rest of the day they doo silent paperwork that probably is marginally close to zero
<ogra_> especially with a "coffe break" from 9:30 to 13:30
<ogra_> :)
<asac> tvoss: !!
<asac> welcome back
<tvoss> asac, thanks :)
<ogra_> do we have to call him daddyvoss now ?
<asac> ogra_: tvoss -> dvoss :)
<ogra_> ++
<asac> or tdvoss
<ogra_> :)
<asac> Thomas (Daddy) Voss
<tvoss> asac, ogra_ lol
 * tvoss personally prefers dvoss
<asac> tvoss: do it :)
<asac> people will not be able to find yuo with tab anymore then :)
<ogra_> ha
<ogra_> mzanetti, dvoss ... so if i have a bunch of apps open, use the app switcher and the lifecycle handling has killed an app, why dont i see the app snapshot that the selector shows me on screen while the app starts but see the last app in the app switcher stack instead ?
<ogra_> could we somehow change that ? it feels like the app has crashed (simply because our app startup time still takes way to long)
<dvoss> ogra_, best to ask Saviq here. I remember a work item about preloading the app's surface with the last known state
<dvoss> aka screenshot
<ogra_> yeah
<Saviq> dvoss, ?
<ogra_> something like that ... probably in black/white or slightly greyed out or so
<Saviq> Dhomas Voß?
<dvoss> Saviq, ogra_ just asked for preloading an app's surface with a screenshot of the last known state
<dvoss> Saviq, daddy voss, see backlog
<ogra_> Saviq, daddy voss :)
<Saviq> ;D
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, planned
<ogra_> good
<Saviq> ogra_, will be: Splash screen → Real app → Screenshot → Real app etc.
<tvoss> Saviq, ack and thx
<ogra_> that wont help with the slow app startup ... but at least wont make you feel like your apps crash all the time
<Saviq> ogra_, splash screen will help with slow startup
<Saviq> which will be part of the same effort, really
<ogra_> well, yeah, but thats also just a wrokaround
<ogra_> we need to get below 2sec app startup time imho
<Saviq> sure
<ogra_> and i think we are still above 3sec currently
<Saviq> still need a screenshot for the 2s :)
<Saviq> orthogonal issues
<Saviq> s/screenshot/splashscreen/
<ogra_> sure
<Saviq> and screenshot on resume
<ogra_> like a mouse throbber
<ogra_> screenshot requires properly saving the state though
<ogra_> else it will be even worse if the screenshot shows the last open website but your browser restarts on start.ubuntu.com
<frecel> good morning
<cwayne> any idea when U archive will be ready for landing stuff?
<ogra_> cwayne, aslk sabdfl
<pmcgowan> cwayne, prolly a couple hours after mark announces the name?
<ogra_> we're all waiting for him
<ogra_> pmcgowan, lol
<ogra_> more like a day or a few
<ogra_> 2-3 is probably realistic
<Graknol> So let's see if I have finally gotten this right! The AOSP build modifies the AOSP to overwrite Android while keeping propertairy blobs needed for the device to function, so in essence the build is heavily modified with ubuntu code, is that about right, cause I struggle with finding documentation of the structure of these methods and the images themselves
<ogra_> Graknol, our android build only builds the hardware abstraction layer (drivers, config files and daemons to run these drivers) ... the rest is dropped
<Graknol> but how does the system get into the image, im so confused as there is nearly zero documentation of non-deprecated info
<ogra_> that android build runs inside a container that gets started during ubuntu boot ... the ubuntu rootfs itself is just a normal ubuntu rootfs
<ogra_> bzr branch lp:project-rootstock-ng ... take a look at rootstock-touch-install
<Graknol> k, will do
<ogra_> essentially the boot img and recovery img files that your build spits out get flashed to boot and recovery partitions ... the boot.img contains a "normal" ubuntu initramfs instead of the android initrd
<Graknol> mmm
<ogra_> the rootfs side is set up in a similar way to what the rootstock-touch-install script has
<Graknol> k
<Graknol> so the imgs are the only thing i need now right?
<Graknol> recover to the recovery one, then im good to go?
<ogra_> you need the boot, recovery and system.img files the andrpid build spits out
<Graknol> k, im just a little careful here as i do not want to brick it ;)
<ogra_> then flash boot and recovery to their partitions on the device and follow the rootstock-touch-install steps (or just use that script directly) to assemble a rootfs from the system.img and the ubuntu rootfs tarball
<ogra_> as long as you dont trash your bootloader you shouldnt be able to brick anything
<Graknol> ohh, that calms me :)
<ogra_> i.e. as long as you have an opportunity to flash you can always flash something working :)
<Graknol> :)
<Graknol> I admire your patience, I really do :)
<mandel> pmcgowan, Elleo FYI we are block until we are allow to land to add support of udm + content-hub + browser, once we can I'll let you know
<pmcgowan> mandel, ok thanks, we need that image app
<mandel> s/allow/allowed sorry passive voice
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: on trusty or u.*?
<Elleo> mandel: okay, thanks
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, u I suppose
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, was referring to Elleo's cool new app
<Elleo> pmcgowan: that actually works with the current version of download manager in trusty, it's just the app armor rules that need fixing for that (which is under way now)
<sergiusens> ah, ok, yeah, that app is nice :-)
<sergiusens> mandel: does that latest u-d-m also include the set download dir?
<mandel> sergiusens, yes, it does
<Elleo> although I get the impression that the qml bindings for download manager might not be installed as part of the base image from a problem someone had with it the other day
<sergiusens> mandel: and can I get that in my go bindings? :-)
<mandel> sergiusens, very good point, yes you should and I'll add a bug for that :)
<mandel> Elleo, really? it might be that is was not added as a dependency of the sdk meta package...
<mandel> gatox, is that possible ^^
<Elleo> mandel: yeah, I'm not certain what image he had flashed, so it's possible he just had an old image
<Elleo> I haven't checked in to it on a clean image
<gatox> mandel, maybe... i don't know if you talked with the sdk people after all the changes into cmake and packaging that
<mandel> gatox, nope, I'll check with them
<mandel> Elleo, I'll take care of it
<Elleo> mandel: awesome, thanks :)
<mandel> Elleo, pmcgowan I make sure everything that is needed for browser and that image app is landed asap
<ignacio|here> Hi all
<ignacio|here> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 5
<Elleo> mandel: thanks
<ignacio|here> But I cant! When I do the install command I get this:
<ignacio|here> Device hammerhead not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel trusty
<pmcgowan> mandel, as soon as anything can land ;)
<ogra_> ignacio|here, we dont have official support for hammerhead ... but there is a community port
<mandel> pmcgowan, correct, but it also means talking with sdk, security etc.. so I have some "paperwork" to do ;-)
<ignacio|here> ogra_, where I can get it?
<ogra_> ignacio|here, ubuntu-device-flash --channel trusty --bootstrap --server="http://system-image.tasemnice.eu"
<ogra_> try that
<ignacio|here> wow
<ignacio|here> ogra_, downloading thanks!
<ogra_> :)
<frecel> can someone try to the "run  html5 application on device" thing in ubuntu sdk? It hasn't been working for me lately and I don't know if it's an issue with my setup or if there is a bug somewhere
<pmcgowan> dbarth, bzoltan ^^
<bzoltan> frecel: let me check
<Graknol> ogra_, emm so you thought i was talking about N4, I have a N5, so i guess ill grab that image instead ;)
<dbarth> ok
<dbarth> frecel: do you have an error log?
<ogra_> Graknol, lol, yeah, do that, i thought you were porting to some exotic device
<Graknol> hehe :)
<Graknol> i guess ill just scrap the AOSP src then?
<ogra_> for all devices that are supported by default in AOSP doing a port is a matter of doing a trivil rebuild for that arch
<ogra_> (and adding some config files on teh ubuntu side)
<frecel> dbarth: this is what I'm getting under the editor http://paste.ubuntu.com/7315026/
<mandel> sergiusens, would also be nice to try and package the go bindings...
<dbarth> frecel: yup, i can reproduce here :/
<frecel> I think the issue is specifically with the html5 launcher on the phone because qml apps work just fine
<ignacio|here> ogra_, finished
<ignacio|here> ogra_, now I see android again
<ignacio|here> no ubuntu touch :(
<ogra_> was the device in bootloader mode when you flashed ?
<ogra_> (big android on screen and a giant "Start" arrow at the top)
<sergiusens> mandel: that would be nice ;-)
<ignacio|here> ogra_, yeah this have
<sergiusens> ignacio|here: was there an error while flashing?
<ogra_> it should have rebooted a few times during the process, and then you should see a spinning ubuntu logo before it reboots into the new system
<ignacio|here> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7315073/
<dbarth>  bzoltan: it's specific to html5 apps; i guess the job interface changed recently
<ignacio|here> 2014/04/23 11:19:00 Cannot push /home/ignacio/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubuntu-4cecf3052ae3d517869ca2ac632e7d49dfb0ef0b56cd6167754528dffbb9f5d7.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on /cache/recovery is unknown
<ignacio|here> oh
<ogra_> aha
<ignacio|here> What can I do?
<ignacio|here> any idea?
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^ why cant it determine the free space ?
<dbarth> frecel: thanks for the heads up ; here is a bug report for it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1311692
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1311692 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "[regression] Can't start HTML5 app on device" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogra_> mterry, uuuh, thats ugly ...
<mandel> sergiusens, I'll try to get that done too
<sergiusens> ogra_: because I don't need to; I format cache
<mterry> ogra_, you talking about indicator-messages?
<ogra_> mterry, looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/telephony-service/start-on/+merge/216492 ...
<mterry> ogra_, well the actual merge is pretty.  My comment solution is ugly.  Depends on why the 'started unity8' bit was added
<ogra_> why do you need a script (which spawns a shell) instead of just defining a proper start on condition
<ignacio|here> so..
<ignacio|here> No idea?
<mterry> ogra_, note that indicator-network does the ubuntu-touch check today
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> there is a variable upstart exports that you can add to the start on stanza
<ignacio|here> ogra_, I do it again
<mterry> ogra_, xsession SESSION=ubuntu-touch I believe
<ignacio|here> and I see the ubuntu logo with recovery options
<mterry> xsession-start maybe
<mterry> something like that
<mterry> ogra_, but do you know that was the purpose?  To only run in ubuntu-touch?
<sergiusens> ignacio|here: adb shell and run df -h, and also ls /cache/recovery
<mterry> ogra_, because if they were just using unity8 as a proxy for 'indicators being ready' then my merge is the more correct solution
<ogra_> "start on desktop-start DESKTOP_SESSION=ubuntu-touch and foo bar baz"
<ignacio|here> sergiusens, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7315097/
<frecel> Is anyone here runnig Ubuntu touch on something other than nexus4?
<mterry> ogra_, using desktop-start like that would mean they'd need a separate start-on condition for unity8-greeter, but that's fine.  Could be added.  I just need to know why they used 'started unity8' which can't be correct no matter the reason  ;)
<ogra_> mterry, i dont think it is wrong what you check for ... its just that shell you spawn pointlessly
 * ignacio|here is trying to install Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 5 :P
<sergiusens> ignacio|here: your disconnection doesn't seem to be related to space; can you from recovery just do ubuntu-device-flash --server "http://system-image.tasemnice.eu" --wipe --channel trusty ?
<ogra_> mterry, actually the hud job looks pretty sane in that regard
<ogra_> "start on started dbus and ((xsession SESSION=ubuntu-touch) or (xsession SESSION=ubuntu-touch-surfaceflinger) or (xsession SESSION=ubuntu))"
<ignacio|here> sergiusens, a Android and Ubuntu logo is runningg
<ignacio|here> o.o
<ignacio|here> sergiusens, Ubuntu over Android
<sergiusens> ignacio|here: just wait for it
<ignacio|here> sergiusens, ok :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: that surfaceflinger trigger seems outdated ;-)
<ogra_> a little :)
<ogra_> ted ^^
<mterry> ogra_, sure.  Those are all fine.  Again, that wouldn't make it load on the greeter, but that's fine.  We don't want hud on the greeter.  If we do end up wanting a session check, I'll do something like hud + a check for greeter.  But again, I'm not sure what the intention behind the current start on stanza really is
 * mterry should just do a bzr blame
<ogra_> mterry, how about the greeter also sets its own "SESSION" variable then
<frecel> ignacio|here: when you have ubuntu up and running can you put the phone to your ear like you are about to talk to someone and tell me if you hear any sound coming from the speaker?
<ogra_> mterry, i think all the "start on unity8" jobs are just "hey thats the only thing we know to look for" thingies that we need to fix ...
<ignacio|here> sergiusens, yeaaah
<mterry> ogra_, well greeter doesn't use the xsession event really, but yeah.  It does have a custom upstart event it sends
<ignacio|here> thanks man :D
<ogra_> right, so check for that one as well
<mterry> ogra_, but if the goal is just "be around when indicator-messages is", then my existing MR is fine
<ogra_> tedg, see above, the hud upstart job needs some cleanup and drop the obsolete surfaceflinger stuff
<ogra_> mterry, right, but you spawn a shell with your suggestion where you dont need to ... pre-start scripts are always costly
<ogra_> wrt to startup speed
<ignacio|here> sergiusens, where is the back,home,option buttons?
<ogra_> ignacio|here, thats not android :)
<ignacio|here> ogra_, I dont need it?
<mterry> ogra_, sure, I was just stealing that code from indicator-network.  But that code is not what the MR is about.  The MR is really "start on started indicator-messages"
<sergiusens> ignacio|here: no need to ask me directly ;-)
<ogra_> mterry, right, and that one is correct ...
<ignacio|here> sergiusens, ogra_, sorry! But thanks :)
<mterry> ogra_, if they don't like that, I'll do something that doesn't start a shell, don't worry
<ogra_> indicator-network surely isnt though
<ignacio|here> I dont know how to go back haha
<ogra_> ignacio|here, from where to where
<ignacio|here> Where is the home? :P
 * ogra_ wonders if the N5 doesnt show you the intro 
<ogra_> it should have run you through the basic gestures
<ignacio|here> How to send a message? D:
<ignacio|here> Haha
<ogra_> for going home you swipe fron the left edge to the right edge ... that swipes away the running app and leaves you at the home/apps screen
<ignacio|here> the sound sound bad :P
<ogra_> for switching between the last two open apps you do a short swipe from the right ... for selecting between all open apps you do a long swipe from the right
<ignacio|here> Is there any way for see my "Sim" contacts?
<mhall119> bfiller: what do you think about https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1311409 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1311409 in camera-app "Camera should be an image provider via Content Hub" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> the in-app back button is usually inside the toolbar that you can swipe in from the bottom
<ogra_> ignacio|here,i dont think we have support for SIM contacts, nope ... google contacts work though ...
<mhall119> using Elleo's Deep Vision yesterday, it was annoying that I had to take a picture and have it save to the gallery before I could use Deep Vision to open it
<ignacio|here> ogra_, oh, thanks man
<ignacio|here> ¿How to remove Amazon?
<mhall119> and I would always delete the image afterwards, so as not to clutter my gallery
<ogra_> ignacio|here, the app ?
<mhall119> ignacio|here: on phone or desktop?
<Elleo> mhall119: yeah, I was thinking a similar thing
<ogra_> just hold the icon for a moment, it offers you an uninstall button then
<bfiller> mhall119: I think it makes sense
<ignacio|here> on phone
<ignacio|here> coool
<ignacio|here> Any way for find apps?
<mhall119> ignacio|here: search in the apps scope
 * ignacio|here try
<mhall119> apps scope searches installed apps as well as apps available in the store
<ignacio|here> I have facebook app :o
<ignacio|here> haha
<ogra_> and also expand the bottom arrow for available apps
<ogra_> (only works if you are online though)
<ignacio|here> good job guys
<mhall119> thanks ignacio|here
<ogra_> :)
<Graknol> ignacio|here, I'll be joining you tomorrow in the journey of UT on N5 :D
<ignacio|here> Graknol, yay!
<ignacio|here> We need a officialy ubuntu touch for nexus 5 :)
<Graknol> it is on hold iirc, so i guess they will do it when they got a RC
<ignacio|here> haha
<ignacio|here> "stallboard" haha :P
<Graknol> whut?
<ignacio|here> Just looking at apps :P
<Graknol> ohh :)
<Graknol> are you a dev?
<ignacio|here> just a user of ubuntu :)
<ignacio|here> I are developer of python apps on Sugar Labs :)
<tedg> mterry, Why don't you want HUD on the greeter? For apps that are running in greeter mode?
<mterry> tedg, we don't have any of those yet -- though we will have some once we enable locked screen
<Graknol> I'll start familiarizing myself in UT development when i get my device :)
<ignacio|here> Graknol, its cool, and it my first time at UT
<ignacio|here> umm I need a Ubuntu One account? :_
<ogra_> sure, to access the store
<ignacio|here> just forget the password..
<ignacio|here> I didnt see the keyboard when I touch some fills
<cwayne> dbarth, does the switch to oxide fix all the UA craziness we'd had in webapps?
<dbarth> cwayne: hi
<dbarth> cwayne: not all of it,but a good part
<dbarth> cwayne: plus we're getting per-webapp ua overrides now
<dbarth> cwayne: alex-abreu is on a branch for that
<cwayne> dbarth, ah, awesome
<ignacio|here> ogra_,  by the way, Ubuntu one die?
<ogra_> ignacio|here, the filesharing service, yes
<ignacio|here> but my account work anyway?
<dbarth> frecel: https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/fix-1311692/+merge/216904
<dbarth> this should fix it
<ignacio|here> When I try to install app
<ignacio|here> It say: Download install failed
<doanac> sergiusens, ogra_: you think we could get phablet-tools updated in saucy? our CI server is still on saucy for phablet-tools and I need the new phablet-bootchart command there
<sergiusens> doanac: yeah, give me a sec
<sergiusens> doanac: is there a plan to update to trusty btw?
<doanac> sergiusens: i think larry is working on that
<ogra_> Saviq, so i had two unity8 crashes within the last 5 days (and was using my phone a lot) ... one thing i noticed is that after unity8 comes up again often the apps dont start anymore, if that happens again, whaat should i look for ?
<doanac> i just think i'll get the bootchart test going before he gets the upgrade done
<ogra_> ++
<Saviq> ogra_, I believe what happens is that the apps are basically still running
<Saviq> ogra_, SIGSTOP'ed, as nothing causes them to quit when unity8 dies
<Saviq> ogra_, or maybe that's why nothing causes them to quit
<Saviq> because they're STOP'ed, they don't die when losing the mir connection
<Saviq> and then unity8 asks u-a-l to start the app, but it comes back with "already started"
<Saviq> ogra_, so basically - you probably can't start apps that are already started
<Saviq> s/are/were/
<Ploppz> What is the name of the coming native phone for ubuntu and when is the approximate release?
<ogra_> Saviq, right, we should find a way to do that :)
<Saviq> ogra_, if you kill them with X and launch again, they'll work
<ogra_> Ploppz, not clear what the exact model names are, the manufacturers are meizu and bq
<ogra_> Saviq, sure, but it would be better to properly recover after a crash :)
<Ploppz> When will it come out? Are we speaking months or  a year?
<Saviq> ogra_, I'm not saying that's correct - it's still a bug
<Saviq> Ploppz, later this year
<ogra_> Ploppz, second half of 2014 ... end of summer or so
<Ploppz> I saw a video featuring the kickstarter that died - will it still be a feature to connect the phone to a screen to get a desktop?
<ogra_> not with these phones
<ogra_> the feature is still planned, but first there needs to be a finished phone OS before it can get a desktop mode
<ogra_> if the ubuntu edge would have been funded there would have been priority on developing that mode alongside
<ignacio|here> well, time for school, thx guys
<Rienzilla> mhall119: am I correct to assume you are de developer of the calendar app?
<popey> Rienzilla: nope, he's part of the community team, wassup?
<Rienzilla> oh I had been talking about calendar synching options yeaterday. ogra_ pointed out that I could - probably - use syncevolution to sync with a calendar server
<Rienzilla> however syncevolution is kind of a beast at first sight :)
<ogra_> heh, it is
<Rienzilla> so I wondered if anyone could help me out a little with that
<Rienzilla> I set up a working caldav/carddav server with sogo
<Rienzilla> but I'm a little clueless on how to sync with it :-)
<mhall119> Rienzilla: calendar syncing with google is currently supported via the Google Online Accounts
<ogra_> mhall119, without google ;)
<mhall119> oh, caldav, yeah you can set it up with syncevolution, but manually
<Rienzilla> ok, but once I do that, will syching be automatic, or will I have to manuallly sync with command line every time?
<mhall119> Rienzilla: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SyncEvolution/Synchronize-evolution-data-with-caldav-cardav-server has some pretty good documentation on how to set it up
<Rienzilla> ah great
<mhall119> syncing won't be automatic, I don't think, you'll have to manually call syncevolution
<Rienzilla> hmokay
<mhall119> bfiller: ^^ can you comment on that? I'm not sure if the background sync service runs all of syncevolution's configurations or just the Google one
<ogra_> we ship cron ;)
<mhall119> cron would work too
<ogra_> just set up a crontab to regulary sync
<ogra_> (as the phablet user)
<mhall119> Rienzilla: it would be awesome if you made a Online Accounts provider for SOGo, then it could automatically setup syncing for the user when they create an account, like the Google provider does
<mhall119> if you're interested in that, kenvandine can point you towards documentation on how to do it
<Rienzilla> mhall119: please do. I'd like to contribute something. However, I'm quite busy until may so I can't deliver anything before somewhere in june
<Rienzilla> if that's early enough for you i'll give it a go
<bfiller> mhall119, Rienzilla : I think it just runs the specific configurations that we support, currently google
<bfiller> renato can comment on that
<Rienzilla> it should be fairly straightforward... google uses the exact same protocols right?
<sergiusens> Rienzilla: look at this for clues http://notyetthere.org/syncing-ubuntu-touch-with-owncloud-or-any-carddav-server/
<ogra_> oh, wheee !
<ogra_> mowing the lawn helped my phone ...
 * ogra_ sees it getting a GPS fix for the first time ever 
<popey> hah
<davmor2> ogra_: see I stand my phone by the window for 20 minutes and that is enough for gps to work, but I also found out that the gps works from my seat which is even better :)
<thomi> Does anyone know how to prevent nautilus from going crazy and opening ~ 20 windows when I plug in the mako?
<dobey> thomi: doesn't happen here when i plug in my n7
<dobey> thomi: do you have auto mount settings set to open the file manager?
<thomi> dobey: yes, I believe that's the default, and I haven't changed them
<dobey> thomi: System Settings -> Details -> Removable Media -> [] Never prompt or start programs on media installation
<thomi> dobey: thanks, I'll try that
<dobey> thomi: best checkbox ever :)
<daker> dobey: got the SIM working :)
<dobey> daker: nice. i have absolutely no technical knowledge of why it would or wouldn't work, though :)
<daker> i needed to unlock it from the a menu item in the network indicator :)
<dobey> heh
<daker> once done it should work out of the box :)
<dobey> i'll see how well it works on my shiny new n5 when it gets here
<dobey> i wonder if i should set up my own internal images server though
<dobey> hopefully it will at least be fast on the n5, even if everything doesn't work
<slipsnode> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<slipsnode> thanks bot :)
<popey> ☻
<bact> is ubuntu touch available for my nokia 3310?
<t1mp> !devices | bact
<ubot5> bact: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<t1mp> heh :) nokia 3310
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-24
<johndropper> I am being touched by Ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> me too
<lotuspsychje> its sweet isnt it
<lotuspsychje> dev guys did the greatest job
<johndropper> No apps
<MistaMike> got screenies?
<lotuspsychje> MistaMike: wanna see the new touch video?
<MistaMike> sure :-)
<lotuspsychje> holdon
<MistaMike> sure thing
<lotuspsychje> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoFsLuBcOPg
<lotuspsychje> thats how it looks like
<lotuspsychje> MistaMike: its still not perfect, but improved alot from previous version
<MistaMike> lotuspsychje: looks a bit laggy, overall nice UI. Different, so I like.
<johndropper> Penis
<johndropper> Lol
<johndropper> Please
<johndropper> Typo
<MistaMike> lol
<johndropper> I didn't see lag
<MistaMike> Just looks a bit slow to me .-. maybe it's the video..
<johndropper> I use iphone but this would be cool if more apps wee available
<johndropper> Seems like not enough apps
<MistaMike> I use an iPhone myself, but this is better than those bloated android version on phones like Samsung and HTC
<lotuspsychje> i agree
<lotuspsychje> android still runs smoother on the nexus7
<lotuspsychje> but i switched to touch just for the security
<MistaMike> I don't have any nexus products, I haven't used android since having an S3, but I cracked 2, and crashed another 2. So I just gave up on them.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> that google play store is a nightmare
<lotuspsychje> playground for malicious apps
<lotuspsychje> im so glad it run touch now
<MistaMike> Truth. Android is just going downhill. Most of the phones are just idk, poorly made in my opinion. Except the sexy HTC phones.
<lotuspsychje> well im really curious how the world will respond on those 2 ubuntu phones that will launch later
<MistaMike> Oh please, like crazy. It'll spread like wildfire.
<lotuspsychje> i really hope so
<lotuspsychje> that way it will stimulate to improve touch on any device
<MistaMike> I wouldn't see why not? They're nice UI, and Ubuntu itself is already popular. many will want their phones
<lotuspsychje> true
<lotuspsychje> i have ubuntu running everywhere now :p
<lotuspsychje> netbook, tablet desktop
<MistaMike> I use Mac OS X daily, but I have ubuntu on a laptop under my couch..
<lotuspsychje> nicely
<verdeP> under my couch....lol
<lotuspsychje> better then under pillow
<verdeP> I'm still a mac user for desktop use, but I do like the idea of ubuntu on phone
<MistaMike> lol it used to be my living room laptop, but I switched that with a mac mini lol
<lotuspsychje> i like the 'running apps' slide mechanism on touch
<MistaMike> so now it's just a movie server under my bed
<chunkyhead> ubuntu touch is just for nexus devices?
<popassy> can android apps be ported to ubuntu-touch
<bact> popassy: depends on your definition of ported
<bact> popassy: sailfish (another linux mobile os) supports android apps by licensing myriak's alien dalvik
<bact> but otherwise I'd imagine it would be up to the original developer
<popassy> is there anyone i can anyone i can contact to install ubuntu touch on moto g?
<popassy> there is no one assigned to moto g, as far as this page reflects: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working.2C_but_not_available_from_cdimage.ubuntu.com
<popassy> bact: ^
<dholbach> good morning
<HiMax> hello, Do the ubuntu phone come with the webkit engine for internet rendering ?
<njr> Hi, I'm trying to crosscompile my application for Ubuntu Touch, and I'm wondering what the best way of getting the required libraries (libasound2 ...) to cross compile against is. I'm using the Nexus 7. Chroot.
<nishantjr> Hi, I'm trying to cross-compile my application onto the Nexus7. Whats the easiest way to get the libraries I depend on?
<dpm> nishantjr, how are you cross-compiling, are you using Qt Creator?
<justCarakas> is there a way to switch from 14.04 devel to 14.10 devel ?
<nishantjr> No, I'm using the CLI, Setting CC, CXX and LD in the environment, --host and --build in ./configure. The app is a CLI only.
<tvoss> HiMax, dbarth is your friend :)
<tvoss> dbarth, ^
<nishantjr> @dpm Will using QT Creator simplify building the app? It's CLI only and has no QT deps
<dpm> nishantjr, what kind of phone app is CLI only?
<dpm> what does it do?
<dpm> will it run confined in a click package?
<HiMax> tvoss: i do not know of the dbarth system
<nishantjr> dpm, We're not planning on putting this up on the store. Just for our own use. It makes SIP calls.
<tvoss> HiMax, not a system, a person :) dbarth is responsible for webapps :)
<HiMax> tvoss: ok ty
<dpm> nishantjr, ok, gotcha. Then you might need to wait for someone else to help you set up an armhf chroot on the command line to do your cross-compilation, I generally do it using Qt Creator and it sets things up for me
<tvoss> nishantjr, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild might get you started
<nishantjr> @dpm, OK, thanks for your time. Would debootstrap be the way to go
<dpm> nishantjr, I'm not sure. Check out the link tvoss just pasted for you ^
<dbarth> HiMax: hi there, i'm a person indeed ;)
 * dbarth takes off his robot disguise
<dbarth> HiMax: so we ship oxide now, which is a webkit-based, chromium derivative rendering engine
<nishantjr> tvoss, dpm Thanks!
<dbarth> HiMax: it gets high marks on html5test.com now
<HiMax> dbarth: aslong as its the webkit engine is in the core i will like it :) Thanks for the information.
<wajid> hi
<wajid> im install ubuntu touch 14.04 on ubuntu pc
<wajid> package downloading is very slow
<wajid> anyone help me
<wajid> how to download mako zip file for ubuntu touch 14.04
<RAOF> wajid: install ubuntu-device-flash, run ubuntu-device-flash -d mako --download-only?
<wajid> on ubuntu terminal give a slow speed
<wajid> 5 to 10 kbps download speed
<RAOF> It's possible that the servers are still a bit overloaded with the 14.04 release?
<wajid> ok can i install ubuntu touch 14.04 release cwm recovery
<RAOF> You'd also be able to download bits from system-image.ubuntu.com directly, but it's much easier to just let ubuntu-device-flash do the work ;)
<littlebird> Hi
<littlebird> I have problems with accessing utorrent through localhost:8080
<littlebird> is there somebody who can help me with this?
<littlebird> Watch out though I am just starting to use linux
<ogra_> Saviq, mzanetti wrt bug 1309915 i assume thats specific to webapps then
<ubot5> bug 1309915 in unity-mir (Ubuntu) "foreground app should recieve SIGSTOP on suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309915
<mzanetti> ogra_: just recompiling some stuff in debug mode to find out more.
<ogra_> try using a webapp that plays a movie or radio (i'm usually using laut.fm to test audio stuff in webapps)
<mzanetti> ack
<ogra_> i think the actual prob is that we dont SIGSTOP multithreaded apps
<harry_> hi
<harry_> Can somebody help me with using localhost:8080
<ogra_> harry_, on your phone ?
<harry_> no
<harry_> on my laptop
<ogra_> then please go to #ubuntu ...
<harry_> I want to access utorrent
<harry_> Aaah
<harry_> ok thanks
<ogra_> :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, FWIW, media playback isn't meant to stop when suspending an app... it's meant to work in the background
<Saviq> even now it happens out of process through stagefright
<Saviq> and later - through mediahub
<Saviq> ogra_, FYI:
<Saviq> <Saviq> mzanetti, FWIW, media playback isn't meant to stop when suspending an app... it's meant to work in the background
<Saviq> <Saviq> even now it happens out of process through stagefright
<Saviq>  and later - through mediahub
<ogra_> Saviq, err
<ogra_> the app is supposed to be stopped, right
<Saviq> app, yes, but you don't want music playback from it to stop, if possible, for example
<Saviq> but yeah, I'm assuming that all media playback goes through gstreamer + stagefright, which might not be the case
<ogra_> music playback is just the indicator to show the app does not stop if it is in the foreground
<ogra_> that bug has nothing to do with playback indeed :)
<Saviq> ogra_, I don't agree necessarily :D
<Saviq> ogra_, stopping the foreground app should not (might not already) stop playback
<ogra_> if you switch apps, the playback stops after a few seconds
<ogra_> if you foreground it again it picks up exactly where it stopped
<Saviq> ogra_, ok, that probably means it's playing in process
<ogra_> if the app is in foreground and you press the power button, the app goes on playing
<Saviq> ogra_, and yes, it should stop indeed
<ogra_> but starts to stutter since the system apparently tries to suspend but cant
<ogra_> right, ignore the playback :)
<ogra_> thats just an easy to use indicator here
<Saviq> kk
<ogra_> i know media-hub is supposed to take that
<Saviq> `ps aux` is a better indicator IMO ;)
<ogra_> heh, but that means i need to be connected which will prevent the phone from suspend
<ogra_> adbd kepps it up forcefully
<Saviq> but yeah, it doesn't stop
<ogra_> so trying to get suspend data through it is impossible
<Saviq> status is S all the time
<Saviq> yup confirmed
<ogra_> thanks :)
<ogra_> i bet its just a copy/paste job mostly ... to make it do the same as if the app gets backgrounded
<Saviq> ogra_, actually no, read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1309915/comments/4
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1309915 in unity-mir (Ubuntu) "foreground app should recieve SIGSTOP on suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Saviq> ogra_, will get better with the non-blocking mir
<ogra_> aha !
<Saviq> ogra_, if you lock the phone and then power it back on without unlocking, it should stop playback
<Saviq> yup
<ogra_> confirmed
<ogra_> stops immediately
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> but only one time
<ogra_> ah, no, just takes a second longer the second time
<Saviq> yeah, it shouldn't stop immediately, really
<Saviq> since it has a grace period of a few secs
<ogra_> the first time it does
<ogra_> well, did for me
 * Saviq marked dupe
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> thanks !
<mandel> jamesh, are you around? I have some small questions on do-dbus and how I can write some tests withit
<pete-woods> Chipaca: hi, just wanted to ask about push notifications. Is there a plan to allow local (trusted) services to produce them?
<pete-woods> e.g. something like the mediascanner saying "new music found", that sorta thing
<Chipaca> pete-woods: why would a local app service want to do that?
<Chipaca> pete-woods: I mean, why not pop up the notification?
<pete-woods> Chipaca: I guess I saw this as a central place for finding out about events?
<Chipaca> pete-woods: I don't think we've discussed using the push notifications client as the clearing house for all notifications on the client, no
<ogra_> how about personal servers ... i.e. could my IMAP server send one to me if new mail arrives ?
<Chipaca> ogra_: yes, it could
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> thats cool
<Chipaca> ogra_: on my TODO i have making a service that makes it as easy as you're now imaging it to be (hint: it isn't)
<ogra_> heh, k
<Chipaca> it's a personal todo, that one, fwiw
<ogra_> i'm not in a hurry :)
<pete-woods> Chipaca: okay, so at the moment, it's a bit of a free for all regarding notifications then?
<Chipaca> you need something talking to your imap server and to the push server. If you're big, you do that yourself; if you're little, it's probably too much effort :)
<pete-woods> that's fine, just wanted to check the plan really
<Chipaca> pete-woods: currently it's a mess
<Chipaca> pete-woods: and I can understand not wanting to get into that
<Chipaca> pete-woods: and the push client will have a local dbus api to "inject" notifications, for testing & qa
<Chipaca> pete-woods: and a priviliged (non-sandboxed) app could talk to that dbus api
<pete-woods> okay, but not for something I might have been tempted to use it for then
<Chipaca> pete-woods: but ... :)
<Chipaca> right
<Chipaca> pete-woods: OTOH, looking at all the spectrum of notifications, it would be really nice to have a single api for them all
<pete-woods> Chipaca: basically at the minute we have a not well publicised DBus API in the shell that just takes a string
<Chipaca> and maybe that's the push client? or the push client is a client of that api
<Chipaca> pete-woods: we have as many apis as we have notification types
<Chipaca> and maybe a couple more, for fun
<pete-woods> yeah, seems that way
<pete-woods> I guess I just naively saw the push client as a unified message bus for simple notifications
<pete-woods> Chipaca: just to carry this on, my concern is that, say we want to know when e.g. a click package is installed, I think it'd be reasonable if the click guys were upset if I asked them to talk to my random DBus interface
<pete-woods> seems like they should be pushing a notification onto something like the push client
<Chipaca> pete-woods: I agree that that is reasonable
<daker> hi, i am getting a "Download Error" message while trying to install an app
<daker> rebooted, it works again
<Graknol> ogra_, when doing this command: ubuntu-device-flash --channel trusty --bootstrap --server="http://system-image.tasemnice.eu" is it possible to retrieve the image or zip file and install it through MultiROM?
<ogra_> Graknol, Tassadar should know, he maintains multirom as well as that server :)
<Graknol> k :)
<Tassadar> use the android app to install ubuntu to multirom
<Graknol> will it work with N5?
<Tassadar> yeah
<Graknol> Coool :D
<Graknol> <3 you Tassadar
<Tassadar> ...should I be afraid? ^^
<Graknol> In a few days you'll see me outside of your house >:)
<Graknol> Now, the first thing im gonna do is make a Flappy Bird clone, you're welcome world ]:}
<popey> tsdgeos: got a moment to join us in #ubuntu-touch-meeting ?
<Graknol> I cannot find the click app store on 303, i tried searching the apps scope too, is it in a newer version?
<Tassadar> there is no store, you just search for the app name, I think
<Graknol> I tried that, but nothing pops up :/
<pmcgowan> Graknol, do you see your local apps?
<Graknol> yeah
<Graknol> well, only in the sidebare
<Graknol> sidebar*
<ogra_> GRRR !
<pmcgowan> not in the scope called Apps?
<Graknol> only recent
<pmcgowan> hmm
<Graknol> i did install the trusty not the trusty-devel
<ogra_> has anyone else have his backspace key go stuck on the OSK ?
<pmcgowan> maybe the scope crashed
<Graknol> trusty-proposed*
<pmcgowan> ogra_, have not seen that
<Graknol> should i have the proposed one?
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, there's a bug for that even
 * ogra_ just typed a G+ comment ... which is really really painful and takes 10x longer than on android, just to have the backspace key go stuck in the end and delete *all* the text that took me 10min to type 
<ogra_> sergiusens, ah, good
<pmcgowan> Graknol, is your clickscope running?
<Graknol> dont think so, rebooting now
<Graknol> REBOOT WORKS :D
<pmcgowan> yeah thats bad
<Graknol> and now it's MUCH smoother :)=
<pmcgowan> Graknol, did you enable wifi after you booted last?
<pmcgowan> or was it first boot?
<Graknol> it was first boot
<pmcgowan> yeah
<Graknol> enabled wifi
<Graknol> went around, then rebooted now
<pmcgowan> yep seen that, will check the bug list
<sergiusens> ogra_: oh, that type of stuck; no, no bug for that
<ogra_> yeah, i dont mean the popping up special chars that dont collapse
<gwilym> Hello everyone. How long does the initial bootup take? The ubuntu-device-flash command finished running about 3 minutes ago, and the ubuntu circle of friends is just spinning round in circles...
<gwilym> its just gone into recovery
<ogra_> gwilym, it will then reboot eventually ...
<ogra_> just be patient :)
<gwilym> ogra_ not sure if I have to do anything at this point. Its gone into recovery, do I hit reboot? Or something else?
<ogra_> you dont do anything
<ogra_> only watch the terminal
<ogra_> ignore whats on the device
<gwilym> the terminal command finished running :)
<ogra_> without errors ?
<gwilym> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7322698/
<gwilym> nope
<ogra_> that looks fine
<ogra_> theoretically your device should reboot into the new system after the spinning ubuntu logo
<gwilym> it went into recovery though...
<ogra_> try rebooting it by hand and see
<gwilym> I've selected reboot, and it says, 'rom may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix?'
<gwilym> (nexus 7)
<ogra_> just select something
<gwilym> I'll go with no
<ogra_> doesnt matter what, its a no-op
<gwilym> thanks :), now lets see what happens
<gwilym> still showing Google with the unlocked padlock below it
<ogra_> give it a bit, the first boot takes a bit longer since it needs to set up some stuff
<ogra_> it should eventually turn black and then show the UI
<ogra_> if not, your flashing failed for some reason
<gwilym> what to do if that's the case?
<ogra_> first of all check the logs in /cache/recovery ...
<gwilym> how to get to that? Go into bootloader first?
<gwilym> it seems fairly stuck
<ogra_> do you see it with adb ?
<ogra_> (can you "adb shell" into it)
<gwilym> yep. Got root as well
<ogra_> well, then check for logs in /cache/recovery
<gwilym> the /cache directory doesn't exist...
<gwilym> find -name cache -type d returns no hits
<ogra_> thats weird
<gwilym> find -name ubuntu returns nothing...
<ogra_> are you sure you are in a booted system and not in the initrd ?
<gwilym> how can I tell?
<ogra_> the prompt should
<ogra_> does it say "ubuntu-phablet" ?
<gwilym> just a #
<ogra_> yeah, that means you ended up in the initrd ... weird
<ogra_> looks like the rootfs wasnt extracted properly or so ... did you touch the device/buttons hwen it was flashing ? are you sure there is even enough free diskspace ?
<gwilym> its a new 32gb device. I kinda messed it up the first time
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> 32G
<gwilym> yes
<ogra_> i wonder if the partitioning is different to what we support
<gwilym> would that matter?
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^ have you heard of anyone using a 32G flo yet ?
<dobey> ogra_: would it really be using different partitioning than say, a 32G grouper?
<Tassadar> than grouper yes, but 16 and 32gb versions should be the same
<sergiusens> ogra_: I haven't, but /cache/recovery/log would give use some feedback
<gwilym> sergiusens: but I haven't got access to /cache :(
<ogra_> dobey, we have had such issues in the past,  yes
<ogra_> gwilym, reboot to recovery
<ogra_> there you do
<sergiusens> gwilym: reboot into recovery
<Saviq> mhall119, hey, apparently http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/installing-the-sdk/ redirects to a zh locale of that website, do you know anything about that?
<gwilym> orga_ sergiusens done
<ogra_> Saviq, thats a subtle hint that we all should learn chinese
<Saviq> ogra_, looks like it indeed
<ogra_> gwilym, so take a look at the logs then
<gwilym> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7322860/ is the contents of /cache/recovery/log
<gwilym> looking through it now
<gwilym> orga_ sergiusens lines 519-534 contain warnings
<ogra_> W:failed to mount /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/userdata (Invalid argument)
<ogra_> that looks suspicious
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, that's not good; but flashing went fine...
<Tassadar> gwilym: did you reboot to android after doing "fastboot oem unlock"?
<popey> Saviq: kyleN is on it
<Saviq> popey, kk thanks
<gwilym> Tassadar I think I did
<sergiusens> Tassadar: I thought we didn't need that anymore... :/
<Tassadar> nope
<Tassadar> /data is in some weird state after oem unlock and gets fixed/formatted/whatever during boot
<Tassadar> you can try "fastboot format userdata" and flash it again, assuming you don't have any data there yet
<sergiusens> Tassadar: do you know what that is? ogra_ we may need to add that into our recovery ubuntu_commands for format data
<ogra_> well, obviously fastboot ...
<Tassadar> dunno what exactly do they do with it, but it is a common problem with custom recoveries - user does oem unlock, boots to recovery, and /data is unaccessible
<sergiusens> Tassadar: heh; I would add format data to ubuntu-device-flash, but many people have issues with incorrect bootloader versions that report the incorrect partition size
<Tassadar> whaat Oo
<Tassadar> never heard about that
<sergiusens> Tassadar: was common on the maguro
<Tassadar> format in recovery helps too
<ogra_> maguro is dead and done :P
<gwilym> currently running the flash...
 * gwilym crosses fingers
<sergiusens> ogra_: we need a format realdata :) ; format data in our ubuntu_commands is not a real format
<kyleN> Saviq, yes, that page has moved and the redirect is not yet in place. Here's the new location: http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<Saviq> kyleN, yeah, just read your msg to the ML, thanks!
<kyleN> Saviq, I also responded to an email on ubuntu-phone subject "Website in Chinese?"
 * gwilym crosses toes
<kyleN> OK
<gwilym> its booted to a black screen, but I can adb into it
<doanac> plars, psivaa, cking: i've got a new UTAH building with the eventstat improvements: https://code.launchpad.net/~utah/+recipe/utah-stable should be ready for you guys very soon
<cking> sweet
<psivaa> doanac: ack
<plars> nice!
<plars> cking: I'm blacklisting those health check things too, and about to kick off another run with the modified duration. Should have results for you in < 2 hours
<cking> plars, thanks, I'll  be around for that this evening
<gwilym> It works :DD Thanks ogra_, sergiusens, Tassadar
<ogra_> :)
<mhall119> Saviq: we've moving some content around on the site, waiting for the apache redirect to be activated
<gwilym> There isn't a dvorak keyboard layout :(. Is it possible to add one?
<Saviq> mhall119, noted, thanks
<popey> gwilym: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard i see no bug there for it, you may want to file one
<gwilym> popey: I'll add one :)
<popey> thanks
<sergiusens> Tassadar: fwiw, this is the format breaking https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/android-building/0vW8S-1wY5k
<sergiusens> Tassadar: fastboot getvar partition-size:userdata  gave back the wrong info
<Tassadar> heh
<mpt> How do I report a bug on the Contacts app? Which project is it under?
<mpt> It doesn’t seem to be listed on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<popey> mpt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/+filebug?no_redirect
<popey> i think
<mpt> thanks popey
<popey> np
<mpt> (reported bug 1312263)
<ubot5> bug 1312263 in address-book-app (Ubuntu) ""Save" does five different undesirable things for new contact with no name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1312263
<Hashcode> rsalveti: is phablet_4.4.2_r1 branch usable?
<balloons> is there a way to recreate a click installed on a device? I mean if I unpacked a click to a directory, can I repack it so I have an installable click again?
<mhall119> bfiller_afk: have you tried syncing your @canonical.com calendar to the phone?
<mhall119> I'm getting an error on that
<mhall119> my personal @gmail worked fine
<cwayne> mhall119, i did it yesterday, wfm
<mhall119> hmm...
<popey> mhall119: what error?
<mhall119> popey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7324133/
<mhall119> removing everything in ~/.cache/syncevolution/ and rebooting seems to have done the trick
<mhall119> bfiller_afk: cwayne popey are any of you testing with more than one Google account setup?
<popey> that is an odd duration
<popey> mhall119: yes, i use personal and canonical account on my phone
<mhall119> huh, I wonder what the issue was then
<popey> your meeting is 3 seconds long
<popey> look at the start and end times
<mhall119> popey: I doubt that
<mhall119> I think that was the sync duration
<popey> oh
<popey> oh i see.
<popey> when did you see this?
<mhall119> \o/ all my meetings are there
<mhall119> popey: trying to sync my work calendar after having sync'd my personal one
<popey> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=52739 is all i could find
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 52739 in SyncEvolution "syncevolution error status 20017, Synchronization failed" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<ogra_> mhall119, it didnt work for me initially, seems a former manual sync left e with an incompatible db ... once i wiped that it worked for me (and hasnt stopped since)
<ogra_> s/e/me/
<ogra_> we got a new syncevolution right before the auto sync was added ... i guess that wasnt backwards compatible
<ogra_> (or at least less so than expected)
<mhall119> ogra_: I flashed with --wipe this morning, so there shouldn't have been *any* old stuff
<ogra_> oh
<davmor2> mhall119: pfffff --bootstrap ;)
<Hashcode> ogra_ do you know what branch of phablet should I be testing builds with?
<ogra_> Hashcode, i think the 4.4.2_r1 one is right ...
<Hashcode> aosp/*
<Hashcode> not CyanogenMod/* anymor?
<davmor2> mhall119: at one point I don't think wipe worked 100% did you have to configure your wifi on reboot?]
<mhall119> davmor2: yes
<ogra_> Hashcode, yeah ... we're KitKat all the way
<davmor2> mhall119: so it sounds like wipe got fixed then
<Hashcode> ogra_ very nice
<ogra_> that made the deb and hammerhead community ports so easy :)
<dobey> ogra_: are there plans to pull hammerhead into the official support list?
<ogra_> i dont think so
<ogra_> up to management
<cwayne> i heard 'maybe in the future'
<ogra_> +but i would expect meizu and bq to be supported rather than hammerhead
<cwayne> not from management though, so who knows
<ogra_> anythign wrong with the hammerhead port that Tassadar offers ?
<ogra_> i think it is really good ... at least from what i heard
<dobey> i don't know. my phone isn't here yet
<ogra_> heh
<dobey> i'd prefer pulling from https though
<ogra_> afaik it has audio issues ... someone with pulseaudio knowledge and the device needs to take a look and fix that ... beyond that it should be working pretty well
<Tassadar> ogra_: the sound doesn't work very well
<ogra_> *snap*
<ogra_> :)
<Tassadar> and bluetooth doesn't work
<dobey> does bluetooth work on anything?
<ogra_> someone needs to sed cyphermox a device to get it to work ;)
<Tassadar> it won't even turn on on hammerhead
<ogra_> Bt stack is being reworked
<ogra_> should get better in utopic
<Tassadar> I remember it worked (well, that it turned on), faintly
<ogra_> dobey, BT works for headsets on N4
<ogra_> thats about it ... we dont have UI support for anything else
<dobey> oh, cool
<dobey> i just remember crashing whenever i tried to touch the bt indicator on my n7
<ogra_> (and we are seriously missing a pulseaudio specialist to fix all these little glitches)
<rsalveti> Hashcode: yes, it's the one we're currently using for all official images
 * Tassadar imagines a guy in a power armor with "pulseaudio specialist" written on his back
<Hashcode> rsalveti: thanks
<rsalveti> Hashcode: repo init -u https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git -b phablet-4.4.2_r1
<Hashcode> ah.. that's the server right
<dobey> Tassadar: it requires an asbestos suit
<Hashcode> rsalveti: so much info is out of date on the wiki :/
<rsalveti> Hashcode: yeah :-( will try to update during the next few days
<rsalveti> will present ubuntu touch at ELC and want it to be useful
<ogra_> Hashcode, the thing is that you can really only properly update it if you are actually doing a port yourself
 * ogra_ has his SGS2 sitting next to him since 2 months and hasnt found the time to try another port to take notes etc
<Hashcode> ogra_ yeah maybe I'll try and walk through the steps
<Hashcode> looks like I'll need to resubmit the omap4 patches as well if I want to go that route again
<rsalveti> Hashcode: at least we have gerrit now
<Hashcode> true :p
<dobey> Tassadar: is there some special jailbreak action that needs to be done on the n5 before it can be flashed?
<Tassadar> it's nexus
<Tassadar> no
<cwayne> oem unlock
<Tassadar> just "fastboot oem unlock"
<cwayne> but that's the same as any other nexus
<ogra_> dobey, dont forget to boot into android at least once after unlocking ... thats very important
<ogra_> (else your partitions are in a weird state)
<dobey> ogra_: it is? i don't recall dooing that on my n7 (at least, not intentionally)
<ogra_> you didnt have android 4.4 on it
<dobey> well, guess i'll know in a few minutes
<dobey> ugh. wiki is incredibly slow at the moment :(
<dobey> Tassadar: what was the server to use for your port?
<Tassadar> http://system-image.tasemnice.eu
<dobey> yay, 4.5MB/s
<Tassadar> it's a vps with free unlimited traffic)
<Tassadar> on a 100 MB/s line
<Tassadar> *Mbit
<dobey> ah
<dobey> 2014/04/24 15:11:33 Cannot cleanup tree to ensure clean deploymentexit status 255
<dobey> hrmm :(
<Tassadar> Oo
<dobey> heh
<dobey> remember to unplug all the other devices first ;)
<dobey> oh weird
<dobey> got the spinning ubuntu logo, overlayed on top of the green android with the spinning hypercube
<Tassadar> that's the recovery doing it's thing
<dobey> yeah
<Tassadar> obviously the android shouldn't be there)
<dobey> it's just weird to see both of them flicking between each other
<Tassadar> not sure why it is there though
<dobey> is that expected on n5?
<Tassadar> as in, I dunno if it is in official releases
<Tassadar> doesn't affect anything though
<dobey> well when i flashed my n7 from the official builds, it didn't do this
<dobey> it was just the ubuntu logo (once that recovery got added to the build)
<jo-erlend> Now that we're talking about desktops and other stuff, is this still the proper channel for those topics, or will this channel still be about touch devices?
<mhall119> jo-erlend: are you talking about desktop convergence?
<Tassadar> dobey: oh, it seems hammerhead has those android images in it's device folder for some reason, and they get added to the recovery by the build system
<Tassadar> not sure why, maybe it needed higher resolution or whatever
<Tassadar> I'll try to remove them for the next build
<dobey> ugh, i'm gonna have go to get a different sim card for it
<dobey> Tassadar: ah ok,
<jo-erlend> mhall119, yes.
<hamed1soleimani> Hi ... i'm trying to port ubuntu touch for galaxy advance . so i grabbed all of necessary repository and follow porting guide in ubuntu touch wiki steps. but every time i try to make the image file i see errors that relates to files in framework/native/include/gui . they don't exists. so i download them and put them in their location but still i'm getting stupid errors. i'm completely confused! any help?
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> click is in some weird state again and i can't uninstall things
<dobey> also, does the nexus 4 vibrate every time you tap an icon/button in the UI? my n5 is doing it, and it's kind of annoying :)
<daker> dobey: yes :(
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> well at least it's not just the n5
<bact> I hate touch vibration, my phone should only vibrate for incoming calls
<daker> well atleast you need to have an option
<hamed1soleimani> any help?
<dobey> lol. my phone was last updated jan 23 1970
<genii> Probably want to update the time, with ntpdate or such
<dobey> already did that
<genii> And get from the Unix epoch into the Linux epoch.
<dobey> time is right now, but was wrong when i flashed; so the "last update" has the wrong time
<genii> dobey: Ah, OK. So it's non-critical, just amusing
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> is it just me, or does the time seem to get more and more off from what the actual time is, when you leave the screen off for a while? seems like it's not using the internal clock correctly or something
<bact> dobey: don't most smartphones usually grab the current time from the network tower on a regular basis?
<dobey> bact: yes, but if i put it in airplane mode and leave the screen off over night, it doesn't say it's midnight when i wake up at 8 and look at the time
<dobey> i have a feeling that might happen on here
<dobey> hmm, watermerk elements in html apps == pain
<dobey> anyway, time to go. later :)
<Hashcode> rsalveti: I'm getting a file_context error on the 4.4.2_r1 build missing from the /tmp files
<Hashcode> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/tmp/targetfiles-etl91e/BOOT/RAMDISK/file_contexts'
<Hashcode> Do I need to add those manually? or is that a config I'm missing
<rsalveti> Hashcode: hm, never had that message before
<rsalveti> Hashcode: adding a new hardware?
<Sashmo__> hey guys..... Multicast question.... Using Ubuntu 12.04 and I have several multicast on for example 239.0.0.1:1234 and 239.0.0.2:1234, but when I connect to one, its fine, but if I want to connect to another one, it wont work, the streams are full of problems.... Does anyone have a suggestion?
<Hashcode> rsalveti: yeah I'm testing an otter build
<Hashcode> I have file_contexts in $OUT/root/
<Hashcode> but not /tmp/*/BOOT/RAMDISK/
<Hashcode> I'm kind of surprised at the /tmp usage
<rsalveti> Hashcode: it seems file_contexts is created by the external/sepolicy project
<Hashcode> it's there in my /out/target/product folder
<Hashcode> (I use a different "out" dir)
<Hashcode> could that be it?
<rsalveti> maybe
<rsalveti> Hashcode: can you build with showcommands to see which command is generating that error?
<rsalveti> img_from_target_files or ota_from_target_files
<rsalveti> maybe it's getting the ubuntu ramdisk by default, instead of parsing the one from android
<rsalveti> and it expects that file to be available
<Hashcode> I setup the out dir as per source.android.com now
<Hashcode> and I'm re-running
<Hashcode> I'll restart with showcommands
<Hashcode> rsalveti: it's in ota_from_target_files
<Hashcode>   File "./build/tools/releasetools/ota_from_target_files", line 477, in WritePolicyConfig
<Hashcode>     f = open(file_context, 'r');
<rsalveti> right, I think that's probably because it's trying to find that file in the ubuntu initramfs
<rsalveti> which doesn't exist
<Hashcode> ah
<Hashcode> You don't see that on N4?
<rsalveti> we're not generating the ota image on n4
<Hashcode> it's being set on line 860
<Hashcode> oh
<Hashcode> how should I build this?
<rsalveti> just the pure img files that are consumed with fastboot
<Hashcode> use system.img?
<rsalveti> you could build ota, just need a few changes it seems
<Hashcode> I can fix this to look in $OUT/root
<Hashcode> rsalveti: apparently we should be passing in dictionary objects to this function call as well: common.GetBootableImage
<Hashcode> It ends up building the boot filename and calculating a length on a NoneType if you don't pass it in
<Hashcode> I think something is going wrong with my BOOTABLE_IMAGES dir
<rsalveti> right, try just removing the piece that checks for the file_contexts file
<Hashcode> This is the next issue
<Hashcode> it's using GetBootableImage in the ota_from_target_files
<Hashcode> and bombing because we're not passing in a info_dict (=None) and later it passes that info_dict to a File() constructor where it checks it for len()
<Hashcode> tho it doesn't run this path in the scripts if there's a BOOTABLE_IMAGE folder under /tmp/*/
<Hashcode> so that may be where it's working on your builds
<Hashcode> apparently the script will pull prebuilts down and extract them
<rsalveti> it works for us because I don't think we're calling this script at all
<Hashcode> ah
<Hashcode> yeah the GetBootableImage functions are all called in the same way w/o a dictionary in both img_from_target_files and ota_from_target_files
<Hashcode> rsalveti: i'll work on this later and submit a gerrit patch
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-25
<Hashcode> it's bombing out building the boot.img, something isn't where it's expected
<rsalveti> right
<Leon1990> hello
<Leon1990> I was wondering if anyone was around that could help answer a question about detecting ubuntu touch, installed on a nexus 4 on a ubuntu laptop
<bact> detecting?
<Leon1990> after install ubuntu touch on the phhone i pluged it into my laptop in order to use the dd commands to make a clone of the hard drive. however the phone does not show up when doing any fdisk commands
<Leon1990> I've checked with a normal usb stick and that comes up on fdisk. it just seems the phone dosent show up. which is odd since i can access the phones storage though the GUI
<Leon1990> it also shows up when i use the lsusb command
<dobey> Leon1990: it's not a disk. it's an MTP device. it's not using usb storage, but MTP
<Leon1990> thank you dobey. I've been readding though the technical support for it and i think my best bet is to ssh into the phone and do the ssh though there as i cant seem to make a clone though the adb commands
<Leon1990> do the dd though there*
<dobey> why are you trying to create a disk image of your phone anyway?
<dobey> it's a phone, not a disk
<Leon1990> curious to see whats left on the phone after converting from android to ubuntu touch.
<Leon1990> the best was i thought of doing this was using dd to clone it. though its become a lot more hassle than i thought
<Leon1990> unless anyone has a simple way of being able to clone a ubuntu touch phone's harddrive
<bact> Leon1990: you own a smartphone with a harddrive? Goodness gracious
<Leon1990> oh you know what i mean, tiny little flash disk probbably
<Leon1990> on the + side i did finally find the directory for the MTP phone without ssh
<dobey> same "hard drive" that's in the chromebook
<Leon1990> hiding inside the user/myusername/gvfs/
<dobey> i wonder what the heck is going on with audio and ofono on the nexus5 though
<Leon1990> theres a nexus 5?
<cwayne> dobey, i did notice audio issues, but ofono was working fine on mine
<dobey> cwayne: well, i presume it's ofono. i've been using my voicemail number to test with, and right now my phone is in this weird state where the first time, the call will go through, but there will be no audio. then i can call again, and there will be audio. and then all further calls just get dropped
<dobey> it's really weird
<dobey> and i'm not fond of how the contacts stuff works right now. not sure if there's anything i can do to fix it though
<nhaines> dobey: I actually haven't managed to make any phone calls with my phone yet.  :)
<nhaines> I've noticed if I play music long enough on the Nexus 5, it stops distorting.
<dobey> nhaines: just switching "stations" in grooveshark a couple times results in smooth audio in that app at least
<dobey> i only have on song on the phone at the moment (i don't tend to use my phone for music anyway)
<dobey> anyway, gotta go
<not-rww> popey: I was asked to ask when Stallboard is coming to Ubuntu Desktop
<nhaines> hahaha
<nhaines> not-rww: it'll run already if you grab the files.
<george__> hello all :)
<Hashcode> ping rsalveti
<dholbach> good morning
<n3tJ4ckr> Morning
<slvn_> hello
<slvn_>  put the UbuntuPhone image #303 on my tablet Nexus10. The scrolling is very slow / jerky / flickering !
<ogra_> slvn_, in the browser you mean ?
<slvn_> yes, in the web-browser only.  The main *desktop* scrolling is fine. also the left/right panels scrolling are fine.
<ogra_> mind to file a bug ? the N10 didnt get as much attention as the 2013 N7
<ogra_> against webbrowser-app
<ogra_> (or probably davmor2 or popey know if there is one open already
<ogra_> )
<popey> not aware of that
<slvn_> ogra_, ok, I can file a bug report  and/or check if one is already opened !
<slvn_> ogra_,  done, created : https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1312588
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1312588 in webbrowser-app "webbrower scrolling is slow/jerky/flickering on Nexus 10 (N10)" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> thanks !
<davmor2> slvn_: there is a bug for ugliness of the n10 and scrolling
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1301380
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1301380 in webbrowser-app "[webapp-container] Scrolling issue with G+" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<slvn_> davmor2, Sorry, I couldn't find it though I try to search for some ! (I am a new user to launchpad)
<davmor2> slvn_: it's not a worry
<slvn_> also, a little user feedback :  It would be nice to have a way to disable the "haptic" feedback when touching the screen.
<davmor2> slvn_: yeah still early days really.  we also need haptic feedback to be enabled on the keyboard which is where most people have it turned on, and also turned off when taking a photo so it doesn't blur pictures etc etc we'll get there though honest :)
<davmor2> Morning all
<slvn_> davmor2, ok, I understand!
<davmor2> slvn_: I think the main plan is to get everything working before we work on making it not we are mostly there but not quite :)
<slvn_> I have a more precised question. I want to develop apps in C/C++ for UbuntuPhone. Actually my apps already exists for Android/Ios/WinRT/WinPhone. They are build on top of SDL and I want to port them for Ubuntu Phone.
 * popey looks for the question ... 
<slvn_> Any Idea how to port SDL to Ubuntu Phone and/or to  develop app in c/c++ for UbuntuPhone ? I dont need QT but I can include dummy file/stuff.
<popey> SDL already has support for Mir, that was added a while back, however I don't think SDL devs have released a version since which includes it
<slvn_> Yes, I saw there was support for Mir/Wayland added. I use the SDL trunk anyway.
<slvn_> I try to foresee the steps to get SDL compiled for UbuntuPhone.
<slvn_> I guess I should cross compiled it for ARMEAB + enable MIR ?
<popey> that would be an interesting exercise
<popey> I have had that at the bottom of my to-do list for ages
<popey> but things keep arriving at the top of the stack, pushing it down
<slvn_> Which toolchain should I use ? the one from the Android NDK ? I also should have the MIR Header Sync-ed ?
<popey> Not sure, might be better asking in #ubuntu-mir tbh
<slvn_> I have the Ubuntu 14.04 install on my machine, but I think this version is not yet using MIR.
<slvn_> ok, will ask :)
<popey> no, desktop doesn't use mir, but you can certainly install the deps needed to build things against it
<popey> although you'll need an armhf chroot to build for the phone
 * ogra_ finally found the time to update the manual install instructions 
<davmor2> popey: I thought that was multiarch now or is that just for debugging and I'm getting mixed up
<popey> yes
<davmor2> popey: ah it's debugging I couldn't remember if I'd had to build a package aswell as dbg-sym'ing one
<jammy_> hi
<jammy_> is it pssible to install ubuntu in my sony mobile
<jammy_> now it is working with android ics
<davmor2> jammy_: probably not
<ogra_> !devices| jammy_
<ubot5> jammy_: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> jammy_, if it is not on that list you would have to do a port yourself (which is non-trivial)
<jammy_> k
<ogra_> (you can also search on the xda forums, sometimes there are ports that are not listed on the wiki)
<Tassadar> "generic" and "generic_x86" devices on s-i.u.com are for the emulator, right?
<Mirv> dbarth: is there a sort of summary on what's using Oxide and what's using QtWebKit still? mitya57 would like to sync up Debian's QtWebKit 5.2 to Ubuntu (14.10), and I'm wondering whether we've some blockers still
<tvoss> jdstrand, lool did you guys have a chance to look at http://androidxref.com/4.4.2_r2/xref/hardware/libhardware/include/hardware/keymaster.h
<Mirv> dbarth: for example, do the OpenGL game website apps still use QtWebKit or Oxide?
<sergiusens> Tassadar: yes
<jdstrand> tvoss: I have not seen it until just now. I guess that corresponds to https://android.googlesource.com/platform/system/security/+/70e3a86abd2c412d602a018967c01c177eb6cf4e
<dbarth> Mirv: hi
<tvoss> jdstrand, yup, seems so
<tvoss> jdstrand, just stumbled across it, too
<dbarth> Mirv: you mean the webapps using the new oxide runtime, vs the old qtwebkit one?
<dbarth> Mirv: th selection is made with the framework
<Mirv> dbarth: yes
<dbarth> framework 13-10 is qtwebkit only
<dbarth> 14.04{-dev} is oxide only
<jdstrand> well, the html5 stull is still qtwebkit, no?
<Mirv> dbarth: right, so old framework == qtwebkit, and if an app has not been updated from 13-10 it's still qtwebkit?
<jdstrand> like hangonman is using the html5 container
<dbarth> Mirv: hmm, modulo the UbuntuView release numer, but for webapps that's irrelevant
<jdstrand> (and cordova)
<dbarth> Mirv: yes, correct; and we transparently do the qtwebkit redirection for old apps
<jdstrand> s/stull/stuff/
<dbarth> jdstrand: correct yes
<jdstrand> Mirv: so it is more than just webapps that should be considered
<dbarth> Mirv: ^^ html5 apps, ie apps written with the html5 SDK use qtwebkit still
<dbarth> the switch to oxide is in progress, for next week or so
<jdstrand> nice
<Mirv> dbarth: ok. eventually the qtwebkit does need to be updated (in 1-2 months) in 14.10 anyhow, so I guess we mostly need to make sure those OpenGL game apps are updated that had problems running with 5.2
<Mirv> oh, nice, more oxide migration
<lool> tvoss: you mean it might be affected by recent OpenSSL issues?
<lool> tvoss: this looks like the java keystore API, with pluginified storage
<jdstrand> Mirv: my sarcasm detector is confused :) I'm going to strip out the sarcasm and say "why, yes it is :)"
<jdstrand> s/the/any/
<tvoss> lool, nope, more like "interesting stuff", wonder if anyone else has stumbled across it
<Mirv> jdstrand: no sarcasm intended, sincere "nice" :)
<Mirv> since qtwebkit is not security updated among else
<jdstrand> yes! :)
<sil2100> dbarth: hi!
<sil2100> dbarth: do you think any of your landings (lines 34, 36, 37) can be assigned for an SRU?
<sil2100> dbarth: I see 36 is not ready and 37 is rather U, but what about 34?
<sil2100> dbarth: could you prepare the bugs for SRU? :)
<sil2100> Or is that non-SRUable
<didrocks> sil2100: seems they are not set as "ready yes", no?
<sil2100> didrocks: 34 is set to ready yes
<sil2100> didrocks: as I mentioned, this one is of interest to me
<didrocks> yep
<dbarth> sil2100: i love to have a silo yes
<dbarth> sil2100: are there some available now?
<dbarth> sil2100: the SRU pack one should be made of SRU bugs, or close to
<dbarth> sil2100: ie, i can add the SRU stanza to those missing it
<sil2100> dbarth: we have 1 free right now (more soon), but since it doesn't make sense to assign for U right now, we're looking for anything that is 'SRU-related' that we can use it for
<sil2100> dbarth: so just poke me once you have a landing that we can assign
<pmcgowan> popey, how do terminal app users enter things like Ctrl? or do they just not
<ogra_> pmcgowan, tap and hold
<sil2100> pmcgowan: there's an additional menu appearing on long-press
<popey> what they said
<pmcgowan> so I see the other chars, but how do I get ctrl-c?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, tap and hold until the circle shows ... move thumb to C
<pmcgowan> oh wowser
<pmcgowan> ogra_, thanks, was tapping the osk
<ogra_> heh
<pmcgowan> how about alt?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, double tapping gets you the tab key
 * ogra_ hasnt seen alt 
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: also, for things not listed in the long press (eg, Esc), there is a toolbar entry for exposing various panels
<jdstrand> something fast for Esc would be cool
 * pmcgowan never used terminal
<ogra_> we could add it to the hud
<ogra_> next to the "Hack into NSA" option :)
<pmcgowan> hud going away at some point
<jdstrand> yeah, I just noticed that
<popey> could we have a custom keyboard layout for terminal?
<jdstrand> if someone decides on a custom kb layout, make sure they are a vim user
<jdstrand> :)
<ogra_> ++
<popey> we have had people ask for dvorak for example
<pmcgowan> popey, thats the bug I was looking at
<pmcgowan> not sure how to do that
<Tassadar> ogra_: I've updated the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices page a little bit and added my server
<popey> surely it's just another layout like UK, US, FR etc?
<pmcgowan> yeah but do you want it on all the time?
<dbarth> sil2100: i think line 36 applies, let me ping you back once the bugs are ready for it
<dbarth> sil2100: but keep the silo for me please ;)
<ogra_> Tassadar, yay, thanks a lot !!!
<Tassadar> at least it no longer refers to 'quantal' ^^
<ogra_> pmcgowan, hud going away like ... going away completely ?
<jdstrand> yeah, I thought it was just being redone or something
<pmcgowan> ogra_, until it emerges redesigned I am told
<pmcgowan> make way for the bottom edge
<ogra_> yup, i heard that ... just not that the hud would go away
<popey> pmcgowan: pretty sure dvorak users use dvorak 100% of the time.
<sergiusens> Tassadar: ogra_ that devices page is so outdated I don't know where to start fixing.. :-/
<ogra_> yeah :(
<popey> Q: "How do you know someone uses dvorak layout?". A: "Aysh ostt isa!"
<Tassadar> yeah, me too, so I left most of it as-is :/
<ogra_> especially since most ports are pretty dead or use the quantal MWC image
<fps> hi, i got this nexus 4 mainly to checkout ubuntu touch. but it's too unstable for me (as could be exepcted) and now i think about dual booting..
<fps> for this i need to install an android first though it seems
<ogra_> dbarth, hmm, is there a bug open for "webapp does not take any input anymore after external link was opened in webbrowser" ?
<fps> is there a guide for how to install a custom android rom on a phone that has ubuntu touch?
<fps> it seems i need to install android first to be able to then install ubuntu touch for dual booting
<fps> ok, i found it i think :D
<pmcgowan> ogra_, osk won't come up or any input?
<ogra_> i cant scroll
<ogra_> i can releav the toolbar but hitting back does nothing
<ogra_> *reveal
<pmcgowan> hmm
<dbarth> ogra_: uh
<dbarth> ogra_: no there is not
<dbarth> ogra_: no input, like touches?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, to reproduce: install golem-de app ... click on "ticker" in the menu at the top, pick the "Init-dienst" article ... scroll down to last paragraph and click on any link
<ogra_> then close the browser via the hud, swipe the golem app back on screen and notice you can move anything
<dbarth> hmm, ok, trying now
<pmcgowan> dbarth, do we use url dispatcher I assume?
<pmcgowan> been seeing several focus related issues lately
<dbarth> pmcgowan: yes
<dbarth> ogra_: can you file a bug for this one please?
<ogra_> will do
<dbarth> ogra_: i can reproduce the issue, but do you think that's the container or the shell that is stealing input?
<ogra_>  i think it is the renderer losing it
<ogra_> input is till there on shell level ... you can swipe in the toolbar and hud
<ogra_> you can just not do anything with the content
<pmcgowan> dbarth, I clicked a link in an SMS and everything worked fine fwiw
<lool> pmcgowan: first WAP push!
<pmcgowan> lool, what where
<lool> pmcgowan: a link in an SMS...
<lool> ;-)
<ogra_> dbarth, bug 1312754
<ubot5> bug 1312754 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Opening external links in a webapp breaks input in the webapp when returning from the browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1312754
<pmcgowan> lool, ah, does that count ;)
<jdstrand> dbarth: hey, I tried the googlecalendar webapp but it stopped being able to launch. is this a known issue?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: hey, I keep hearing about calendar sync in the calendar app. are there instructions on how to use it?
<dbarth> ogra_: thanks
<dbarth> jdstrand: nope
<dbarth> jdstrand: where does it stop?
<dbarth> jdstrand: you're talking about the mobile one?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, enable your gogle account and turn on sync I believe
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, is this bug still valid https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1236360
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1236360 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "MainView.anchorToKeyboard doesn’t resize the contents in landscape orientation" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jdstrand> dbarth: yes, the mobile one. I got it to start once, logged in, then never have been able to get it to start. the screen just flashes when I click the icon on in the dash
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: ah-- and that will work with 2fa? (ie, the canonical calendar?)
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, I beleive that got that fixed, but I have not tried recently
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, checking with renato
<jdstrand> now I need to decide if I want to negate the benefit of 2fa since I have the authenticator app on the phone...
<jdstrand> dbarth: ie, it worked once, then never again
<dbarth> jdstrand: any error message?
<dbarth> jdstrand: i just retested and closed and opened it again here
<dbarth> hmm, on 302 though
<dbarth> might need to update a bit
<jdstrand> dbarth: no error message. I don't even see the browser-- just a flash and its gone. I don't see anything output in .cache/upstart either
<jdstrand> dbarth: I have to step away for a bit. I'll try to delete all the app specific directories and try again
<pmcgowan> dbarth, there's nothing newer than 302 really
<dbarth> pmcgowan: right, but in any case, i'm trying
<dbarth> jdstrand: don't forget to re-add the extra pattern file for now
<dbarth> jdstrand: unless you want to help test silo 005 with the new oauth code
<dbarth> pmcgowan: this should eliminate the need for the conf. file soon
<jdstrand> ok
<pmcgowan> dbarth, great
<cwayne> ogra_, huh, bootchart doesn't seem to make any pngs after the first run of phablet-bootchart
<ogra_> oh ?
<ogra_> any errors ?
<ogra_> works here
<cwayne> ogra_, yeah, after some reboots i just have the .tgz, but no .pngs
<ogra_> you should have a png in the dir where you executed phablet-bootchart ... thats weird
<cwayne> ogra_, i did for that first boot
<ogra_> what is your host running ?
<cwayne> but after phablet-bootchart's run once, shouldnt i get it in /var/log/bootchart on each reboot?
<ogra_> probably a bug in pybootchartgui
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> no pngs on the device
<ogra_> they get created on your desktop from the tarball data
<cwayne> oooh ok
<popey> beuno / cjwatson do you know if we're planning on adding cryptographically signing to click packages?
<popey> one of our devs brought up the idea that Alice could send Bob a 'com.ubuntu.facebook.click' which bob installs because it has smileys, it replaces the onboard com.ubuntu.facebook and that app now has access to his data.
<popey> Now it does mean he has to push the file to the device and manually install it, circumventing the store.
<popey> but it's possible.
<cjwatson> We talked about it a while back, there's a design, not currently on the roadmap although not *hugely* hard
<cjwatson> Although I didn't think that com.ubuntu.facebook.click would automatically get access to com.ubuntu.facebook's data
<cjwatson> But I don't know the apparmor policies that well
<popey> well it's effectively the same app, so figured it must
<cjwatson> Oh, you mean com.ubuntu.facebook_VERSION_ARCH.click
<cjwatson> Not com.ubuntu.facebook.click_VERSION_ARCH.click
<popey> yeah, a package crafted to look like any other click package
<popey> which isnt hard to create, but the store would reject it
<popey> because it's outside Alice's namespace
<cjwatson> I think we still want to be able to force that locally, but it should indeed produce a warning of some kind
<cjwatson> The Android approach is that it has to be the same key as last time, roughly
<cjwatson> But you can uninstall/reinstall
<popey> Right.
<cjwatson> (I've used this myself to install modified versions of free software apps)
<cjwatson> But I have to go nowish, sorry
<popey> ok ☻
<cjwatson> popey: there are some links in the fifth row of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Decisions FWIW
<popey> ta
<oSoMoN> pmcgowan, yes, bug #1236360 is still valid (just tested on N7) (sorry for the delay, just saw your ping)
<ubot5> bug 1236360 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "MainView.anchorToKeyboard doesn’t resize the contents in landscape orientation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236360
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, ok will update and assign it then, is it in osk or jst uitk?
<oSoMoN> pmcgowan, in uitk I think
<oSoMoN> pmcgowan, the attached reproducers are outdated, I’ll attach an updated one
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, ok ty
 * daker thinks that all .de webapps on the store are coming from ogra_
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> could be :)
<ogra_> someone is competing with me with .fr apps now though :)
<mhall119> shouldn't they be region-specific?
<ogra_> (why doesnt the click lens not show the developer name anymore)
<ogra_> mhall119, uh, why ? i dont want to exclude americans that can read german from my apps
<daker> mhall119: yes but it's optionnal, it's up to the dev to specify the region
<mhall119> ogra_: are they language-specific, or geography specific?
<ogra_> language
<mhall119> ah, ok, nevermind then
<ogra_> most of them are webapp wrappers for news sites
 * ogra_ has a script to mass-produce them ... 
<mhall119> apps like LaPoste....don't seem like they'd be useful to an American even if they spoke french
<ogra_> looking up stamp prices while you travel in france ?
<mhall119> then I can install it while I'm in france
<seb128> you can poste letters to somebody in France using the service
<mhall119> seb128: I can use that app to send letters *from* the USA?
<seb128> like if you want to send a traditional mail letter to didrocks
<seb128> mhall119, yes, you can type online and have them print/deliver it
<ogra_> SMS to paper :)
<mhall119> that's a thing?
<ogra_> or message to paper
<seb128> dunno anyone doing it, but they provide the service
<ogra_> german postal service offers that too ...
<ogra_> but its cheaper to travel to the person and say it in his/her face :P
<mhall119> maybe what's needed then is a language filter for the dash
<ogra_> (with a rental car)
<mhall119> you've convinced me that LaPoste may be useful to me, as an American in the USA, but I can't *read* it
<ogra_> a good reason to take a frenc course then :)
<mhall119> I did
<ogra_> *french
<ogra_> tzen blame your teacher
<ogra_> *then
<mhall119> I blame the language, the syntax was too unstructured, white space was barely relevant to flow control, and it had strong gender typing
<popey> NERD
<mhall119> :)
<dobey> popey: no, in french it's LE NERD
<mhall119> oh, so nerd is masculine? Why's it got to be that way?
<ogra_> isnt is LA ?
<mhall119> oh, so nerd is feminine? Why's it got to be that way?
<ogra_> LOL
<popey> Owl has no time for your nerd games  (ʘ∇ʘ)ク 彡 ┻━┻
<dobey> The owls are not what they seem.
<mhall119> bzoltan1: I'm trying to build Trojita on a click chroot, but I'm getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/7331105/
<mhall119> working on unmodified upstream
<popey> mhall119: DanChapman was trying to build in qtc also earlier and coming a cropper
<DanChapman> mhall119:  I had that earliercreating a new click target seemed to solve it. I'm now struggling with it saying can't open / find manifest
<mhall119> DanChapman: I created the new click target, still having that issue :(
<DanChapman> mhall119: do the click files have to be in the root of the build dir? I've placed them in trojita/qtc_packaging/click_ubuntu/ since jkt will not accept a patch for them to be in the src rootdir :-/
<mhall119> DanChapman: what we can do is have cmake copy them from qtc_packaging/click_ubuntu/ into the build target directory root
<mhall119> I agree with jkt on this, they shouldn't be in the trojita project root
<DanChapman> mhall119: that's what i'm trying :-) and it don't work atm. Plus QtC is going to create new manifests in root each time you open the project even though we have put them elsewhere
<mhall119> yeah, I talked to bzoltan1 about qtcreator always making new ones in the project root a while ago
<mhall119> for now, we can tell git to ignore them so they won't get placed into the repo
<DanChapman> mhall119: ok cool, do these look ok to you https://github.com/dpniel/trojita/tree/run_on_touch/qtc_packaging/click_ubuntu
<mhall119> DanChapman: the only thing I'm not sure about is the name, I'd been using net.flaska.trojita
<mhall119> popey: ^^ can we use a name like that in the click store?
<DanChapman> cool i'll change that. That wouldn't stop it from running now though would it?
<mhall119> or will it need to be com.ubuntu.developer.*
<mhall119> DanChapman: it wont' stop it, no, as long as it matches what's in the applicationName property of the MainView
<mhall119> my only concern is the app store policy
<mhall119> beuno: ^^ maybe you can weight in on that
<dobey> pmcgowan: yay! you assigned my keyboard bug. will be very happy to see that fixed :)
<pmcgowan> dobey, it is annoying I admit
<dobey> pmcgowan: indeed. even more so now that i have a device that ubuntu supports screen rotation on. sometimes the keyboard will pop up in the wrong orientation (but not sure where exactly that bug belongs yet)
<Tassadar> dobey: on my n5, it tries to rotate every time the phone vibrates for some reason, the sensitivity is way to high
<dobey> possibly a side effect of the rotation sensing being overly sensitive, and the "oh you tapped something" vibration existing
<dobey> Tassadar: yeah, same here
<dobey> Tassadar: but sometimes only the keyboard is rotated, the app will remain in portrait mode, but the keyboard pops up in landscape
<Tassadar> but I don't think the screen rotation is in a state bug reports like that are valuable
<Tassadar> yet
<pmcgowan> dobey, it should not pop in wrong orientation, thought we fixed all of those
<Tassadar> heh, didn't notice that, but I don't use it very much
<dobey> pmcgowan: it does sometimes on my nexus 5
<pmcgowan> dobey, file against keyboard then
<dobey> pmcgowan: but it could be something else causing it there. like Tassadar, the rotation/vibration bit is extremely sensitive
<pmcgowan> especially if you can reproduce it
<pmcgowan> that would be down lower in the service
<dobey> yeah
<pmcgowan> wonder if its worse on n5
<pmcgowan> but being out of sycn with the app rotation is osk
<dobey> probably, the n5 is lighter than the n4 at least
<dobey> hmm, ok
<pmcgowan> I mean, it could be the service and timing, but fine to track it there
<dobey> i'll take a screenshot next time it happens
<pmcgowan> ok
<DanChapman> mhall119: where is the run configuration defined? it seems to be set to 'trojita' as default which doesn't seem right since binary etc is 'trojita-ubu'
<Hashcode> rsalveti: ping
<mhall119> DanChapman: under the "project" section, I found I had to remove the run configuration and re-add it, then it worked
<mhall119> fwiw, mine was looking for ${BUILD_DIR}/armhf/trojita-ubu not ${BUILD_DIR}/trojita
<mhall119> DanChapman: I noticed that with the latest upstream, we're back to showing the oldest email at the top, rather than the newest, was that intentional?
<DanChapman> mhall119:  o.O let me check that, is that the latest as in last 30 mins or so?
<DanChapman> What's the 'Ubuntu Project'  run configuration?
<mhall119> no idea, I don't have that
<mhall119> DanChapman: v0.4.1-182-g7970633 is the version I'm testing
<DanChapman> mhall119: that would be a bug. I'll fix that now
<rsalveti> Hashcode: pong
<Hashcode> rsalveti: i got a build to roll last night
<Hashcode> I had a question about this ramdisk.img check
<Hashcode> And then I can post a review item
<Hashcode> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=e0dZwpR4
<Hashcode> rsalveti: That first change needs to be fixed
<Hashcode> I basically removed the extra check for "ramdisk.img"
<Hashcode> But
<rsalveti> cool
<Hashcode> I think the right way to fix that would be pull the "not" items outside the () or ()
<Hashcode>  so that if both aren't there it fails
<Hashcode> rather than failing if either one isnt there
<rsalveti> right, makes sense
<Hashcode> In your prebuilt devices is there a ramdisk.img?
<rsalveti> yup, that's the ubuntu initramfs, and needed for the boot.img
<Hashcode> I don't ever see a "ramdisk.img" in that area
<Hashcode> I have BOOT/RAMDISK
<Hashcode> which fulfills the 1 check
<rsalveti> do you have it at out?
<rsalveti> you should have
<Hashcode> I do have it at out
<rsalveti> android-ramdisk.img
<Hashcode> I have both
<rsalveti> and ramdisk.img
<rsalveti> ok
<Hashcode> did you want to change the location of that check?
<Hashcode> I don't think it'll ever be in sourcedir
<rsalveti> not in sourcedir
<rsalveti> don't think android does
<Hashcode> os.path.join(os.getenv('OUT'), "ramdisk.img")
<rsalveti> I thought yesterday it was able to find the ramdisk.img, but just not able to find the right files in it
<Hashcode> would be a better check?
<rsalveti> let me check the code
<Hashcode> It uses the expanded "RAMDISK" files under "BOOT"
<Hashcode> in my buikd
<Hashcode> which I think also works
<Hashcode> that's the ubuntu ramdisk
<rsalveti> right, then it's fine
<rsalveti> we just need to change it to not expect any android ramdisk specific file
<Hashcode> right
<Hashcode> so maybe removing that "ramdisk.img" check entirely is ok
<rsalveti> probably
<Hashcode> I can put this up on review, but it'd be great to another another user test it
<rsalveti> as long you have a boot.img containing the kernel + ubuntu initramfs, you're good
<rsalveti> inside the ota zip
<Hashcode> yeah I do
<rsalveti> sure
<Hashcode> I haven't begun testing the actual boot yet
<Hashcode> I re-wrote the bootloader on my test device so that I can change partition layouts etc
<rsalveti> cool
<Hashcode> (data/media)
<Hashcode> I never had the right storage setup before
<Hashcode> on my serial out device anyway
<Hashcode> rsalveti: is there a hook you're using to get an auto "Signed-off-by" line in gerrit?
<rsalveti> Hashcode: just git commit -s
<Hashcode> Ajh
<Hashcode> thanks
<SilasGb> Hey all, I just started looking into Ubuntu touch, but I don't think it is quite what I am looking for.  I want to turn my old phone into a linux / ubuntu device, maybe add a external power source and hard drive, not use it as a phone but as a mini-computer / server.  Any thoughts or know where I can look for this more? (Galaxy s1 or s2)
<lotuspsychje> SilasGb: look here for the supported devices: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<SilasGb> thanks lotuspsychje; I saw that before and wasn't sure I wanted to use ubuntu touch as I am less concerned with the screen and phone, and more want to use the hardware.  I'll give it a go though.  Thanks again
<lotuspsychje> SilasGb: the new ubuntu touch works pretty nicely on nexus7 and nexus4
<lotuspsychje> SilasGb: it can only get better, as ubuntu will come out later this year on meizu phones
<SilasGb> I have no doubt.  But I don't want to use my old phone as a phone, I want it for other work, robots copters and such.  I figure it already has a lot of the hardware I need, but I don't want to write a custom android or os.  I would rather just make it an embedded linux box that I can connect to via minicom to push stuff and run commands, connect via wireless for debug and new instructions; then just drop some code in python or c to run the commands I
<SilasGb>  want.
<SilasGb> was going to start with the linux core first and make sure that all works, then try to incorporate new hardware with some pic controllers or something.
<lotuspsychje> cool project :p
<SilasGb> yeah, lot of work and most of it over my head, but I need to do something and it sounds fun.
<SilasGb> but starting is always the hard part.
<lotuspsychje> i didnt like the smell of android the moment i tasted it :p
<SilasGb> I actually have liked it.  I don't like the "never close anything we'll do that for you" way of programing.
<lotuspsychje> i like the security of ubuntu now :p
<lotuspsychje> on my n7 :p
<SilasGb> I actually haven't used anything ubuntu in a while.  Ubuntu 11 didn't work out of the box on my laptop and I had no idea what I was doing.  ubuntu 12 never worked quite right for me and so I jumped to fedora for a while (PITA), then to mint. but the phone stuff has looked interesting and I've been thinking of trying it on my old devices.
<lotuspsychje> you should try 14.04 trusty
<SilasGb> my devices are i777 though, so I don't think there is a port working yet.
<lotuspsychje> its has improved alot
<lotuspsychje> well hopefully for you the final ubuntu touch will support more devices then
<lotuspsychje> i bought me a n7 specially for ubuntu, i couldnt wait other devices release
<lotuspsychje> and dont like ipads or androids so
<lotuspsychje> got me ubuntu on all my devices at home
<Hashcode> SilasGb: my laptop never ran all that well on ubuntu 11/12.xx releases
<Hashcode> but it runs quite well on 14.04
<Hashcode> kernel updates have a lot to do with it
<verdeP> is there like an ubuntu penguin or something lotuspsychje to go along with it? xD
<SilasGb> it's his device charger
<lotuspsychje> verdeP: lolz
<lotuspsychje> verdeP: ive been messing with linux for long while can you tell :p
<SilasGb> Hashcode: yeah I had some kernel issues on the mint side to. One of these days I will break down and try building from source for my computer to just see if it goes well.
<verdeP> lotuspsychje: aye, only 12 years for me q.q
<lotuspsychje> verdeP: time has no importance in learning :p
<Hashcode> SilasGb: try 14.04 it's quite nice.  Uses 3.13.x kernel line
<verdeP> thats some positive thinking ^^
<lotuspsychje> Hashcode: agree, trusty is real nice
<verdeP> I still gotta decide when to upgrade my server to 14 xD
<lotuspsychje> verdeP: running 12.04 server?
<dobey> hmm
<verdeP> yep
<lotuspsychje> verdeP: as what?
<verdeP> as everything under the sun lol xD
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> that sounds malicious :p
<verdeP> its just for fun, actually mostly just for my irc
<lotuspsychje> i run trusty 64bit on samsung ssd 120gig evo on acer netbook
<lotuspsychje> rocketfast with all tweaks
<verdeP> ah nice, my home computers are still macs for the most part, but server stuff linux all the way
<verdeP> I watch this channel mostly cause I want this to happen lol, cause I don't like android and I don't like where iOS is going, and someday I'm gonna want a new phone lol
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> same here mate
<lotuspsychje> ipads and androids
<lotuspsychje> that google play store is like a nightmare
<verdeP> ah yeah
<lotuspsychje> playground for malicious apps
<verdeP> yeah one of my friends is planning to switch from iOS to Android and they are extremely computer illiterate and I'm like oh god pls no xD cause I don't wanna have to keep tabs on them so they don't get hosed or something xD
<lotuspsychje> lol
<dobey> when ubuntu has as many apps as android does in the app store, i'm sure some might say the same of it. malicious people are going to upload malicious things to all the app stores
<verdeP> yeah that is true
<verdeP> but somehow it feels different
<lotuspsychje> there are dangerous ppa's for ubuntu now aswell
<dobey> verdeP: get them a nexus 4 and put ubuntu on it :)
<lotuspsychje> but its harder for intrusion to takeover ubuntu
<dobey> a lot of the PPAs that are dangerous are just people not knowing how to build packages correctly
<dobey> not really malicious
<verdeP> mmm
<dobey> if you find malicious stuff in a PPA though, please do report it on https://answers.launchpad.net/answers
<lotuspsychje> dobey: didnt find anything unusual yet on touch
<lotuspsychje> ive installed nmap and other terminal stuff
<lotuspsychje> just to test things out
<lotuspsychje> cant find any pdf support neither too
<verdeP> wireshark on phone would be nice
<lotuspsychje> verdeP: some guy tested it in here last time
<verdeP> ah cool
<lotuspsychje> verdeP: seemed like it didnt pickup the capture
<lotuspsychje> didnt work well
<verdeP> oh
<lotuspsychje> nmap works good for me
<lotuspsychje> irrsi too
<lotuspsychje> links2 not
<MrTurkelton> helle i have a litte questions about the new ubuntu tocu, i know the old nexus 7 2012 is not maintend, but is there any solution to run the new image on the old nexus?
<lotuspsychje> MrTurkelton: i dont think its supported
<dobey> if there are community builds for it, you can run those
<dobey> but there are no images for it on the official images server any more
<MrTurkelton> dobey; Where i can find this images
<lotuspsychje> xda forum maybe?
<MrTurkelton> i haven´t find anything in xdas about custom ubuntu touch roms
<dobey> ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel-proposed --server="http://system-image.tasemnice.eu" maybe
<lotuspsychje> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/installing-ubuntu-touch-on-the-2012-nexus-7-xda-developer-tv/
<MrTurkelton> @lotuts thsi is the last supportet image from canoncial
<lotuspsychje> not sure
<dobey> that post is also 6 months old
<lotuspsychje> not latest then
<dobey> that was for when it ws supported, and when phablet-flash was the tool to use
<dobey> well it will be whatever the latest image is in the channel referenced, assuming there is an image in the channel
<Hashcode> rsalveti: more questions when you get the time
<tonetheman> once you run the command ubuntu-device-flash do you need to do anything on the device? mine is sitting at a record screen
<rsalveti> Hashcode: sure
<Hashcode> rsalveti: just some observations ..
<Hashcode> and I'm not sure if this is how current devices are booting
<Hashcode> but the busybox I'm getting in the ubuntu ramdisk is linked
<Hashcode> libc and libld
<rsalveti> right, I think there's a minimal libc in there as well
<rsalveti> let me extract it here
<Hashcode> under /lib?
<rsalveti> the android build process doesn't build it, just grabs the binary from the archive
<Hashcode> right
<Hashcode> its named this in /lib
<Hashcode> klibc-JsQhEnahZRs4zAFAYMqmbGmjTlY.so
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> there are a few other libs in there as well
<Hashcode> but the busybox bin is linked against libc.so.6
<Hashcode> as far as references
<Hashcode> and ld-linux-armhf.so.3
<Hashcode> which is there
<Hashcode> ah
<rsalveti> don't you have it under /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf?
<Hashcode> I see libc there yeah
<Hashcode> so it's odd
<Hashcode> if I replace it with a static binary
<Hashcode> it does execute
<Hashcode> but right off the bat if I don't
<Hashcode> <4>Failed to execute /init
<Hashcode> <0>Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found.  Try passing init= option to kernel. See Linux Documentation/init.txt for guidance.
<Hashcode> Just making sure my ramdisk build is standard, I guess
<rsalveti> weird, it should be
<Hashcode> The other issue I notice
<rsalveti> as I said, it's not modified at all
<Hashcode> grep / find commands in the touch script don't seem to be working
<Hashcode> And I don't notice those commands linked to busybox in /bin
<Hashcode> But then, maybe I'm not understanding how those are working
<rsalveti> right, there's indeed no link in there
<Hashcode> er
<rsalveti> wonder if it's exported to your env somehow once you open the terminal with busybox
<Hashcode> yeah could be
<Hashcode> I'd have to stop the boot process there and access it w/ adb somehow to test that
<rsalveti> right, I believe we have a hook for that, ogra_ added one
<Hashcode> yeah I saw the adb spawning
<rsalveti> yeah, adbd is also part of the initramfs
<rsalveti> see if you can have access via adb, then it's way easier to debug
<Hashcode> lemme see if that works
<Hashcode> The problem I think is that I get a panic at that point for some reason
<rsalveti> do you get any useful message before it gives <4>Failed to execute /init ?
<Hashcode> no not really
<Hashcode> but like I said, I could replace it with a static busybox and it boots
<Hashcode> into the init / touch scripts anyway
<Hashcode> perhaps I'm missing something basic here
<rsalveti> if busybox related, wonder how it could only break with your system
<rsalveti> the same busybox is used on our default image
<rsalveti> and same initramfs
<Hashcode> yep
<Hashcode> here's a more basic setup question
<Hashcode> using the new 4.4.2 repos
<Hashcode> the android part is a very simple setup
<Hashcode> repo init
<Hashcode> bring your gits in
<Hashcode> lunch full_<name>-eng
<Hashcode> make -j# otapackage
<Hashcode> there's no special patching these days w/ phablet-tools right?
<rsalveti> no, the only additional thing you need is the vendor blobs
<Hashcode> ah see
<Hashcode> but that's device specific no?
<rsalveti> if building for a nexus device, you can grab the android-src-vendor
<rsalveti> right
<Hashcode> I have mine
<rsalveti> then that's all you need
<Hashcode> hrm
<Hashcode> I'll do some more debugging :p
<Hashcode> thanks for the help
<rsalveti> np
<Hashcode> You wouldn't have a copy of the legacy GNex kernel config would you?
<rsalveti> let me take a look
<rsalveti> Hashcode: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty.git;a=blob;f=debian.maguro/config/config.common.ubuntu;h=e1440b73df25fdc231bbade51fe806eb9b3db9e0;hb=refs/heads/maguro
<Hashcode> thanks again
<doomlord_>  whats this change with mutable vs immutable closures..
<Sense36> what is the version name of the current ubuntu touch? i am trying to use multi-rom on nexus 7
<bact> devel
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-26
<Devon_> Hey everyone I am about to start the process of installing Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7 2013, When selecting a channel if I want to install trusty stable which channel should I choose?
<lprofil> hello, this question might have been asked a tousand time - but i can not find a valid answer: is ubuntu touch installable on the _new_ nexus 7?
<bact> 2013?
<bact> lprofil: as you can see here, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices , the nexus 7 2013 wifi is fully supported, but the nexus 7 2013 lte + wifi instead uses a community port
<lprofil> lprofil@compy:~/Desktop$ ./dualboot.sh FULL Connect device to install Ubuntu installer to. Detected connected Nexus 7 - 2013 LTE FULL install Downloading SU package
<lprofil> Thx bact
<lprofil> it appears to be the lte device
<lprofil> where do i find the comunity port?
<bact> there are instructions on the link
<bact> under.. "Working ports w/ system-image server"
<lprofil> thanks a buch again :)
<lprofil> is encryption of the homefolder already possible? If i remeber correctly encrypt-fs was to be implemented? right?
<bact> I do not know
<lprofil> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash
<lprofil> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-device-flash
<lprofil> i added sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools to my 13.10 system
<lprofil> but no luck
<lprofil> of course i did a sudo apt-get update ;)
<gnu-guest> Hi, I want to test ubuntu touch in my android phone LGP698. Please assist me from where I can start.
<gnu-guest> RAM 512MB, 800Mhz single core processor.
<hamysole> hi ... im porting ubuntu touch for i9070 ... does anyone know how to fix this error : bootable/recovery/minui/../../../device/samsung/janice/recovery/graphics.c:226:5: error: conflicting types for 'gr_text' In file included from bootable/recovery/minui/../../../device/samsung/janice/recovery/graphics.c:39:0: bootable/recovery/minui/minui.h:36:5: note: previous declaration of 'gr_text' was here
#ubuntu-touch 2014-04-27
<sjelly_> Problem: have failed to successfully load Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 10. Currently able to start the Bootloader, but when I run "adb devices" nothing is listed. If I change to Recovery Mode I then run "adb devices" and do get my device listed, but with my device listed and the text "recovery" alongside. How can I restore Android from this status?
<sjelly_> Update: sorted now... though don't know how. Damn noobs.....
<ubi> hii guys
<ubi> how can i install ubuntu touch on my samsung galaxy w
<ubi> any help?
<bact> ubi: do you have a web browser?
<bact> ubi: this page has a list of working ports, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> ubi: for now the new ubuntu touch works best on nexus 4 and 7
<BHSPiMonkey> So is there any way to do something like X forwarding while sshed into an Ubuntu Device and run traditional GUI apps (LibreOffice, Inkscape, etc.)?
<gcollura> good morning, is ther a
<gcollura> is there a key in dconf to set the screen always on?
<Tvildo>  hey, can anyone gave me a link to developer version of ubuntu for android ? not for ubuntu touch !
<rpadovani> hey all :-) Quickly question: there is already a basic support for NFC?
<frecel> rpadovani: corrently the only officially supported phone is nexus4 which doesn't support NFC so there is no officiall NFC support
<Tassadar> whoa, n4 has nfc
<frecel> Tassadar: does it?
<Tassadar> yeah
<Tassadar> I think every nexus since galaxy has it
<Tassadar> maybe even nexus S
<Tassadar> (and I checked the interwebs, n4 has nfc)
<frecel> I didn't know that, I would search launchpad looking for nfc for touch then
<Tassadar> I don't think ubuntu touch supports it yet though
<ownedant> I need help installing the Ubuntu on my phone
<bact> what phone?
<ownedant> I need help in Motorola Razr XT10
<ownedant> XT910
<ownedant> its quite a old phone
<ownedant> but I just use it for testings
<bact> is it on the ports list?
<ownedant> Yes
<ownedant> but it's not working on 4.1.2 kernel
<ownedant> apparently working on 4.0.4 kernel
<ownedant> soo um?
<youngahn> hi everyone... is there an image (or unofficial image) for Samsung SII Advanced (i9070) ?
<Thorondor> Hi, What should I do to be able to run an app from terminal on Touch?
<beuno> Thorondor, I don't think you can run other apps from the terminal app, due to confinment
<beuno> by default, at least
<Thorondor> mmm
<Thorondor> So that's because terminal-app is not allowed to run this new kind of apps?
<Thorondor> Is there a milestone to have Touch behave normally with respect to user accounts? As of today it has a hardcoded phablet user.
<Thorondor> I can imagine something like the oem install mode of the desktop. When the final user can setup account details on the first run of the system
<jon8th8n> , is it correct that I can ask u a question about ubuntu touch? If so: I now have V303 of Ubuntu touch on my nexus 4. The accespoint for my APN isnt working. I'm from belgium en using Mobistar. Almost everyone uses "mworld.be", but if I check the APN accespoint there is "web.pro.be" with is the bussines PAN of Mobistar. I already tried:http://askubuntu.com/questions/413438/no-mobile-data-on-nexus-4-ubuntu-touch.
<Randy_O> anyone ge tthe error  ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host when trying to run an app from QT Creator onto a device?
<buero> Hello, is the easiest way to have a ubuntu tablet just to flash a nexus 7 and install ubuntu touch?
<buero> hello
<bact> I dunno if that guy is coming back, but personally I found the easiest way was to just use multirom
<Beldar> yep
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-20
<muka> my document viewer has no icon. is it known bug or this is only my phone?
<lotuspsychje> mariogrip: http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/OnePlus-One-Ubuntu-Touch-to-Get-MultiROM-Manager-Support-478772.shtml
<dholbach> good morning
<cylonmath> good morning !
<camelo> Hi
<luxpir> o/ hi all. anyone about? quick question about Dekko - my Imap setup won't 'take' for one account, but will for the other on the same host. suspect it's the folder structure.
<DanChapman> hi luxpir, what do you mean by won't 'take'?
<Se7> morning ppl
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Latest-Ubuntu-Touch-Update-Improves-Battery-Life-Up-to-50-Users-Report-478812.shtml
<cylonmath> guys I use a BQ E4.5 Ubuntu phone, and I want to upgrade my system, I am scared to do it though. Did anyone perform a succesful update?
<popey> cylonmath: how do you plan to upgrade?
<dadexix86> cylonmath, I have the r21 that went out few days ago and it works like a charme! :)
<popey> +1
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Chinese Language Day! :-D
<lotuspsychje> che che
<cylonmath> popey, update manager?
<popey> cylonmath: in system settings -> updates, right?
<cylonmath> popey, yes!
<ogra_> why woudl you be scared using that ?
<ogra_> did you tinker with the rootfs on the device ?
<ogra_> if you didnt make it writable or alter the readonly part it will all be fine
<cylonmath> im scared coz 2 days ago i tried updating and my system gone into a contuinious loop of reboot, i used factory settings to recover.
<ogra_> yes, that shouldnt happen (we are still trying to find what causes it, no developer could reproduce it yet)
<Sleep_Walker> is working support for WPA Enterprise WiFi authentication?
<cylonmath> well, i cant use eduroam yet...
<Sleep_Walker> and where can I find OTA updates URL?
<lotuspsychje> Sleep_Walker: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Latest-Ubuntu-Touch-Update-Improves-Battery-Life-Up-to-50-Users-Report-478812.shtml
<Sleep_Walker> lotuspsychje: thank you for your try but I mean the file Ubuntu phone is downloading
<lotuspsychje> Sleep_Walker: wich channel are you on?
<ogra_> Sleep_Walker, the files come from http://system-image.ubuntu.com/
<Sleep_Walker> lotuspsychje: I'm afraid that I don't know what you mean
<Sleep_Walker> ogra_: thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Sleep_Walker: i mean wich device are you using and wich ubuntu touch channel running on it
<ogra_> Sleep_Walker, Enterprise wifi isnt there yet ...
<Sleep_Walker> aquaris e4.5, I haven't modified default configuration
<Sleep_Walker> ogra_: do you plan connman integration?
<ogra_> no
<cylonmath> Guys, you know its really nice to have a such ubuntu-touch channel, the community yo!
<ogra_> :)
<Sleep_Walker> yeah!
<Mirv> what could be causes that Developer Mode setting is greyed out?
<ogra_> Mirv, no password/PIN
<Mirv> delete that
<Mirv> yes, me stupid
<Mirv> it even reads there :)
<ogra_> i'll make it red and let it blink in the next iteration ;)
 * ogra_ is sure the design team would love such subtile hints in the UI :)
<Mirv> +1 :)
<popey> ogra_: needs cats running across the screen
<Sleep_Walker> use blue instead of red - red is everywhere, blue is alien color there ;b
<Sleep_Walker> hm, I tried to run wpa_supplicant manually but it's interfering with the other control :(
<ogra_> i guess just a network manager config would help ... you surely dont want to touch wpa_supplicant, let NM do that ;)
<Sleep_Walker> oh, it's just another client to NM?
<Sleep_Walker> cool
<ogra_> Sleep_Walker, somenthing like that might work (not sure) https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=155893
<luxpir> DanChapman: Hi Dan, thanks for your answer. I filed a bug report earlier, better explained there.
<luxpir> DanChapman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+bug/1446129
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1446129 in Dekko "Failed to login in to the IMAP server - Dovecot error/panic" [Undecided,New]
<DanChapman> luxpir: excellent thanks for filing it. I'll take a look at now
<luxpir> DanChapman: (hope it's relevant and not my config - could quite easily be)
<luxpir> Anyone else aware of how best to install non-Touch software such as Syncthing, Mosh, Newsbeuter, Mutt etc.?
<luxpir> (Do I just grab the .deb of whatever I'm after?)
<studio_> hi
<studio_> will the bq e.4.5 become the new kernel 3.10.54 on ut 15.04?
<ogra_> no
<studio_> no port for it?
<studio_> i have seen they use that kernel for lollipop on the e4.5
<ogra_> the ubuntu device tree is based on 4.4
<studio_> ?
<studio_> 4.0 is brand new, isn't it?
<ogra_> android 4.4
<studio_> ah
<ogra_> we will surely have to move to 5.0 at some point ... but thats far in the future i guess
<studio_> ogra_, yesterday i tried "again" to update from 14.10 r22 to vivid-proposed, same boot loop. i found your how to with the fastboot and recovery.img. but still no luck with that. i had to use again the mtk-tools.
<ogra_> well, there are a few people that see this issue ... but inside canonical we only have one person who could reproduce it yet ... we have a sprint next week and will have that device there to research it
<ogra_> usually a factory reset from the recovery menu should help though ... you shouldnt need to use any mtk tools
<studio_> has it maybe something to to with the missing icons after and update on 14.10 and then going direct to vivid-proposed?
<ogra_> icons ?
<studio_> missing icons on the scope
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> thats a network problem with the scopes
<studio_> no, two times amazon links, one with and one without icon, is not a networkproblem
<studio_> two times amazon on one scope is also not normal i think
<ogra_> no, thats something different, but also unrekated
<Mirv> as a first thing on my brand new Bq, I get to test all the PIN + PUK support :D
<Mirv> I'm unaware thouh why it was asking for "old PIN code" for a SIM that had PIN code asking disabled. other phones AFAIK don't need to ask for any old PIN code, just ask the new one with which it will be locked.
<ogra_> Mirv, uuh
<popey> i have seen that
<popey> i think it's because of the webapps names changing
<popey> studio_: do you still have the system setup with broken icons?
<ogra_> popey, i think it is because of two different custom tarballs when you jump channels back and forth
<popey> ah
<popey> yes, that would make sense
<popey> two desktop files with differently named apps
<popey> you end up keeping both .desktop files
<popey> giving you one working, one not
<ogra_> yeah, and the old custom thingie not wiped when switching
<popey> ok, good, glad we agree :)
<ogra_> i'll talk with cwayne at the sprint about this
<Mirv> well, that PUK experience was weird, but in the end I have the new PIN set and SIM locked
<ogra_> phoedations has its sprint next week
<popey> ok
<cwayne> ogra_, i think it's more of a system-image issue to be honest, we don't really handle any of the removal of old customs
<ogra_> cwayne, we should :)
<ogra_> but i agree that parts of that need to come from system-image
<cwayne> ogra_, right, we absolutely should :)
<cwayne> i thought custom was wiped on upgrades
<cwayne> maybe it's just not when switching
<ogra_> probably switching channels should just imply --wipe
<ogra_> it isnt a typical user feature anyway
<studio_> popey, no, but is looking nearly same as the screen shot a guy here posted
<studio_> was looking
<popey> ok
<popey> i have seen it too, i cleared it up by removing the incorrect .desktop files in ~/local/share/applications
<popey> i think
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> what i said, we should simply wipe all userdata if someone switches channels
<popey> zoiks
<popey> no wai
<ogra_> thats really an advanced task no enduser will do
<cwayne> it should really be the click hooks doing that, shouldn't it?
<ogra_> cwayne, how ? the package is never removed
<ogra_> they would only kick in if you removed the click
<cwayne> ogra_, is it really the package never being removed, or i thought it was just that symlink not being removed
<cwayne> i'll have to take a look, but anyway, something's obviously going wrong somewhere :)
<popey> we already have a bug for click where it doesn't clean up
<ogra_> right, but we dont remove clicks in this case
<ogra_> (which might be the actual bug indeed)
<popey> \o/ lunch
<ogra_> if you switch channels that like a fresh flash over an old image ... just without having the existing bits removed
<ogra_> (of the custom tarball)
 * ogra_ wishes we could somehow tell the system to not mute on incoming notifications ... dpm talking on telegram makes it hard to listen to my streamed music :P
 * dpm starts spamming on Telegram
<ogra_> you already do !
<ogra_> :)
<Mirv> hmm, keyboard got stuck on my Bq, is there a bug about such thing?
 * dpm hugs ogra_ :)
 * ogra_ hugs dpm 
<ogra_> Mirv, stuck in what way ? ... must be a Qt bug :P
<Mirv> ogra_: it didn't work anymore, elsewhere on the touch screen it was possible to browse. I was trying to enter instagram details. now the keyboard disappeared and doesn't re-appear.
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> havent heard of that one in about a year ... we used to have such a bug
<Elleo> Mirv: were you entering a password?
<Mirv> now it reappeared and works, although I needed to switch apps and restart the instagram
<Mirv> Elleo: yes, exactly
<Elleo> Mirv: yeah, there's a bug in the new oxide that triggers a crash in the keyboard; we've got a branch that fixes the keyboard crash, I'm trying to track down the oxide problems now
<Mirv> Elleo: thanks, just checking since this is my actual first out-of-the-box experience here
<Mirv> good that it's being tracked, and now I also remembed the oxide woes were there also on rtm
<ogra_> we should just switch to geck ... that oxide stuff has bugs all over :P
<ogra_> *gecko
<Mirv> khtml \o/
<ogra_> lol
<Elleo> lynx
<ogra_> is that still alive ?
<Elleo> just embed a terminal widget running lynx in the browser and all our problems would be solved
<ogra_> well, rather w3m then, it can do frames :)
<Elleo> pah, you and your fancy web 1.1
<ogra_> wget -O- -q $url | html2text -> pipe into QML textview
<ogra_> ;)
<Elleo> heh
<ogra_> that "pictures on the internet" thing will never gain acceptance anyway
<Mirv> finds bug #1252899 the most glaring problem so far
<ubot5> bug 1252899 in Ubuntu Start Page "Ubuntu Start Page is not mobile friendly" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1252899
<ogra_> yeah, thats actually very ebarassing
<Mirv> jgdx: what needs doing / who needs pinging to get https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-start-page/1252899-mobile-friendly/+merge/197038 merged regarding that bug ^ ?
<Mirv> beuno: same to you ^ what needs to be done to get that branch tested and into production?
<Mirv> I'd like the possibility to lock screen without locking device with the code until some time has elapsed
<ogra_> Mirv, we all would like that :P
<Mirv> and another thing from Jolla I'd like double power press to skip home screen ie directly go to scopes or ask the security code. double power press to skip any possible time elapse option to immediately lock the phone.
<Mirv> ogra_: :) is there a design bug about that?
 * ogra_ remembers jdstrand asking for it over a year ago 
<ogra_> not sure if he filed one
<Mirv> let's hear from jdstrand, I believe there should be a bug. about that first, then the extra convenience features once that's possible first.
<ogra_> iirc that came up when we were still experimenting with the split greeter idea ...
<ogra_> which made it likely fall off the table sicne we couldnt implement what we initially planned
<ogra_> (lock delay is a greeter thing)
<jgdx> Mirv, not sure. When I talked to beuno about it last time, it seemed like it was ready to go
<jgdx> last time was couple of weeks ago
<ogra_> wow, thats quite a change for such a small feature
<richi_> Since cryptsetup is apt-get installable from the touch repository, did somebody have success in setting up an encrypted partition?
<ogra_> i think someone talked about setting up an encrypted directory ... on the mailing list
<ogra_> partition wont work
<ogra_> (well, it will, but you need massive modifications first)
<richi_> ogra_, why is that? When trying luks format, I got error messages about some missing key store.
<ogra_> what did you try to format exactly ?
<ogra_> encrypting the readonly rootfs is pointless ... encrypting the rw partition wont work due to the bind-mount-farm we use for the writable bits
<richi_> ogra_:  sudo cryptsetup -c aes-xts-plain -s 512 luksFormat /dev/mmcblk1p1 /dev/shm/luks-key.txt
<ogra_> the latter will get implemented at some point though ... but doing it today without doing a lost of changes to the system core wont work
<Sleep_Walker> oh, external card...
<ogra_> s/lost/lot/
<ogra_> ah, Sd card should indeed work
<ogra_> (you need to mount it manually etc indeed, udisks wont automount it)
<richi_> yes, I figured that out. It's also strange that ext partitions are not auto mounted...
<ogra_> on purpose
<ogra_> we have no way to deal with file permissions
<ogra_> (yet)
<richi_> maybe related: during apt-get install cryptsetup I got a load of warnings.
<ogra_> and the typical enduser wont use ext4 to store their music/photos
<ogra_> yeah, its not designed for a system where it cant regenerate the initrd
<ogra_> iirc the package tries that during install
<richi_> The above command gives me the following errors :
<richi_> device-mapper: reload ioctl on  failed: No such file or directory
<richi_> Failed to open temporary keystore device.
<richi_> device-mapper: remove ioctl on temporary-cryptsetup-31532 failed: No such device or address
<ogra_> ah, yeah, likely also no devicemapper support in the kernel
<richi_> Too bad. Ok, I'll loo into directories then...
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, whats the bug location for users to request kernel config changes ... studio_ also wants cifs and nfs support (and i think we could at least enable cifs as a module since the filemanager will want to use it alter too)
<ogra_> *later
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image
<john-mcaleely> it can migrated as needed from there
<ogra_> ah, just generic then ... k
<aSheepie> Hi, silly question but how do I paste text into an HTML textbox control.  For example in the Twitter app, when composing a new tweet.  Long pressing just seems to select the input object itself, rather than the text within it? Thx
<jgdx> aSheepie, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1264493
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1264493 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "No Paste option in web page entries" [High,Triaged]
<aSheepie> jgdx, ah, cheers, glad it wasn't me being stupid - I'll add that it affects me and details to that log, then.
<jgdx> aSheepie, thank you. It affects me as well, with my long, stupid passwords
 * ogra_ just uses "password" everwhere... so much easier to remember :) 
<ogra_> (and i heard many other people do that too ... the masses cant be wrong !)
<jgdx> not hunter2?
<ogra_> nah, i'm an advanced user ... i use hunter3 if i use it
<richi_> speaking of passwords are there plans to support U2FA?
<ogra_> thats a question for dobey i guess :)
<ogra_> jdstrand, do yu remember if you filed a bug for "i dont want my screen to immediately lock when i turn off the screen" ? i know we talked about ages ago
<dobey> ogra_: what is?
<ogra_> dobey, richi_'s question about auth providers
<dobey> 2fa is supported for the u1 account plug-in on the phone
<dobey> and by pay-ui as well for when the password must be entered there
<kenvandine> dednick, did you see that QA found a regression in your settings branch for bug 1390136
<ubot5> bug 1390136 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu Vivid) "need a transition state for indicators reflecting laggy backends" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1390136
<richi_> dobey:  I mean  Fido U2FA. Something like YubiKey or http://buysecuritykey.com/
<beuno> Mirv, jgdx, I'll take care of that this week
<dednick> kenvandine: no, i havent
<ogra_> richi_, there is the authenticaor app in the store for 2FA token generation ...
<ogra_> i assume you dont expect to be able to plug a yubikey into your phone
<ogra_> (with OTA cable or some such)
<richi_> ogra_: I generally avoid software solutions for 2FA.
<richi_> ogra_  : I already use my YubiKEy for ssh auth with my phone.
<ogra_> you meanyou have the yubikey attached to the phone for ssh client stuff ?
<dobey> well, if the device where you enter your password, and generate the 2fa key, are the same, then it's not really 2fa
<richi_> ogra_: yes The neo has an OpenGPG applet that gpg-agent speaks to for ssh auth.
<ogra_> yeah, i was more wondering about the Hw setup
<dednick> kenvandine: thanks, i'll take a look into it
<Mirv> beuno: jgdx thanks!
<ogra_> are there microUSB yubikeys ?
<richi_> dobey:  U2FA seems to be a really good compromise : https://fidoalliance.org/
<Mirv> argh
<kenvandine> dednick, thx
<Mirv> so my Bq is stuck in non-spinning Ubuntu logo after spontaniously rebooting while writing Telegram message
<richi_> ogra_ : yes with a smapp OTG adaptor.
<Mirv> I guess I'll try forcefully powering off
<ogra_> richi_, ah, right, so not actual microUSB keys then
<richi_> ogra_ : We might suggest that to Yubico ...
<dobey> richi_: i don't have a yubikey or a fido thing. or an otg adapter.
<dobey> ogra_: i guess they could make one that was an SD card too
<ogra_> yeah, i wouldnt want to lose my SD slot to it
<ogra_> i just wonder in general why so few HW manufacturers build actual microUSB HW
<richi_> dobey: I was just asking if there are plans to support FIDO U2FA in the ubuntu touch browser. ATM it's only supported by Chrome/Chromium, with Firefox support planned.
<dobey> ogra_: probably because they build things for computers, and building a thing that plugs into the microusb on a phone is ass backward :)
<ogra_> richi_, you didnt say browser anywhere above (or i missed it) :)
<dobey> richi_: oh, well i don't work on the browser, but it's based on the blink engine, so it might have some support already
<jdstrand> ogra_: I don't think I ever did because I was told that the feature was coming where we could adjust the timeout (and that did land)
<ogra_> dobey, well, i guess they would fine one or the other customer that would be happy to not have 15cm OTG cable dangling off the device
<ogra_> *find
<richi_> Oh I will try then...
<ogra_> jdstrand, right, i'll file one then ... since even with the timeout i'd like to be able to quickly switc on the device again without having to unlock
<dobey> ogra_: probably no profit in it though. iphones don't have micro-usb. and apparently the android phone market can't get the orientation of the socket on the phone correct
<Elleo> jhodapp: is it a known bug that video doesn't seem to work when streamed over http via MediaPlayer and VideoOutput elements? (audio from the video still plays though) I couldn't see anything obvious logged against media-hub, but maybe I'm looking in the wrong place?
<jhodapp> Elleo, no it should work although it's been a while since I've tried it...there may be specific issues with the codec that you're trying to use or something else
<jhodapp> Elleo, have you verified that the video plays locally if you download it to the phone?
<Elleo> jhodapp: yeah, it plays locally in the same test app; it's only when streamed over http that it fails to show the video
<jhodapp> Elleo, got a link to it? I can try playing it
<Elleo> jhodapp: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10856399/ <-- here's the test app with the video stream in
<Elleo> wget'ing the file and switching to the local source works fine
<jhodapp> Elleo, I'm going to try it from mediaplayer-app first
<Elleo> okay
<Elleo> jhodapp: doesn't work in mediaplayer-app here (except for the sound)
<jhodapp> Elleo, yeah same here
<jhodapp> Elleo, can you file a bug, it's a valid bug
<Elleo> sure thing
<jhodapp> Elleo, against media-hub
<Elleo> okay
<jhodapp> Elleo, thanks!
<Elleo> jhodapp: filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1446260 :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1446260 in Media Hub "Video blank when streamed over HTTP" [Undecided,New]
<jhodapp> Elleo, thanks, that looks good
<Elleo> jhodapp: yeah, stumbled on it when trying to add video support to podbird :)
<jhodapp> Elleo, nice, I was just playing with podbird...nicely done
<jhodapp> Elleo, I've wanted a really good podcast client for UT, so if I get some time I may help hack on it
<Elleo> jhodapp: its about to get a whole lot better, nik90 has done a tonne of awesome work along with some new design work from Kevin Feyder :)
<jhodapp> oh very nice!
<Elleo> jhodapp: there's a beta for the new version here: http://nik90.com/podbird-v0-6-call-for-testing/
<jhodapp> Elleo, awesome, I'll give that a spin!
<Elleo> great, let us know if you hit any problems :)
<popey> it works nicely!
<jhodapp> will do
<jhodapp> nik90, you rock man
<Elleo> popey: glad to hear it :)
<popey> +1
<popey> can you make a deb please for my desktop :)
<Elleo> popey: done: https://launchpad.net/~podbird-devs/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ;)
<davmor2> and an exe for popey gameos :D
<Elleo> popey: holding off on making the desktop ppa especially public until we fix one last issue we spotted last night though
<Kekambas> hello
<Kekambas> ?
<Elleo> popey: the next step in the master plan will be push notifications, recommendations and syncing between desktop and phone (or multiple phones) via (the complete unfinished) podbird.org
<Kekambas> im trying to install ubuntu touch on nexus 4, does it still a preview or is it fully running?
<Elleo> somehow a podcast client I hacked together over christmas has taken over a big chunk of my life :P
<Kekambas> anyone?
<popey> ooooh
<Elleo> Kekambas: it's a fully usable system (depending on what your needs are); you can install basically the same stuff that's running on the shipping ubuntu phones on the nexus 4
<Kekambas> so it is stable?
<lotuspsychje> !devices | Kekambas
<ubot5> Kekambas: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Elleo> Kekambas: the stable branch is pretty stable
<Kekambas> lol
<Elleo> Kekambas: the devel/devel-proposed branches are less stable (but more cutting edge)
<Elleo> for general use you're probably best going with the stable branch
<Kekambas> is it possible to install ubuntu touch via windows?
<Elleo> no idea on that front I'm afraid
<Elleo> not sure if its possible with any of the normal android flashing tools
<lotuspsychje> even if we could simulate a terminal on windows, it wouldnt apt-get right?
<Elleo> but the recommended way is to use ubuntu-device-flash on a linux system
<popey> Elleo: \o/ this is nice :)
<Kekambas> mmmm
<Elleo> popey: good :)
<Kekambas> i have no experience using linux
<Elleo> Kekambas: I believe its also possible to install via the multiboot tool inside android (to create a dualboot system), I don't have any experience of that myself though
<Elleo> or is that multirom?
<Elleo> something like that
<Kekambas> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/how-to-flash-ubuntu-touch-from-windows.html
<Kekambas> check that out
<Kekambas> but thats not updated
<Elleo> Kekambas: yeah, I wouldn't recommend following something from 2013, a lot has changed since then
<amu_poi> maybe MultiRom Manager is good
<Kekambas> do you guys know any guide about multirom
<lotuspsychje> Kekambas: check its FOSS website, alot of nice guides there
<Kekambas> i used to do that but with my droid razr, didnt know it was possible on n4 till now
<Kekambas> lol
<Kekambas> guides about multirom
<Kekambas> xD
<amu_poi> <Kekambas> maybe you need this  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tassadar.multirommgr&hl=en
<Kekambas> i just installed it
<Kekambas> now..
<Kekambas> where i can download the ubuntu touch image
<lotuspsychje> Kekambas: see the wiki install link in topic
<Tassadar> Kekambas: it's downloaded through the app, it's not really feasible to download the images by hand
<Kekambas> which app?
<Kekambas> im not using ubuntu ATM
<dednick> kenvandine: fixed the issue with my ubuntu-system-settings branch.
<Tassadar> Kekambas: sorry, didn't read the whole conversation - do you want to dual-boot ubuntu touch, or just install it on your device?
<Kekambas> its better to have  dual boot?
<Kekambas> or just to install it
<Kekambas> ?
<Kekambas> i think the best for me is dual boot, cause i use a few apps that are not available on ubuntu
<amu_poi> in the MultiRom Manager you can download the img
<nik90> jhodapp: thnx :) Just doing my part to help build a great podcast app which has a legitimate use case on the phone.
<Kekambas> ok
<jhodapp> nik90, indeed, it's one of my most used apps on my other phone (which shall remain unnamed) ;)
<Kekambas> ill take a look and ill be back in a few
<nik90> jhodapp: haha :D
<Kekambas> will multirom replace my recovery?
<Kekambas> ?
<amu_poi> yes
<matv1> Kekambas have you read http://2buntu.com/articles/1510/installing-ubuntu-touch-with-multirom/
<kenvandine> dednick, thx
<Kekambas> mmm
<lotuspsychje_> Kekambas: have you found it
<Kekambas> using it with multirom will allow me to use it for daily basis?
<Kekambas> yes
<Kekambas> multirom its downloading it
<Kekambas> but i want to use it for my main rom
<Kekambas> im tired of android and i have IOS
<kenvandine> Elleo, are you sure you don't want to the autopilot package to depend on the specific version of ubuntu-keyboard-tests ?
<kenvandine> to match the others
<Elleo> kenvandine: ah, yeah, that might be best; I'll update that
<kenvandine> Elleo, cool
<Kekambas> ?
<Kekambas> can i use the one in multirom as my main rom
<Kekambas> ?
<popey> hard to say, not sure many people test that
<Tassadar> no, but you can set it up to boot as default
<Kekambas> mmm
<Kekambas> ok
<Kekambas> is there any list of supported apps?
<Elleo> kenvandine: pushed a fix :)
<popey> ogra_: that icon disappearing thing is more widespread.
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1445979
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1445979 in Canonical System Image "app icons disappeared " [Undecided,New]
<popey> not just people flip-flopping between releases
<ogra_> popey, double idcons for apps from the custom tarball is custom tarrball and channel hopping related
<ogra_> we have another bug where scopes dont show icons due to QtNetwork issues
<ogra_> and this one above looks like something new, not related to the two others
<ogra_> popey, so i'd say we have at least three different bugs here
<pmcgowan> thats a new one and very odd
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> we never had the launcher affected before
 * ogra_ wonders if the icon cache gopt corrupted ... by i.e. installing a deb with icons :)
<ogra_> all icon packs on desktop try to re-generate the cache from the postinst
<ogra_> iof that fails you might be left with a corrupt cache ...
<ogra_> *if
<muka> Document viewer has in icon. is this normal or this is a bug?
<muka> sorry has no icon...
<ogra_> muka, if you installed it from the store regulary on an unmodified OS this is definitely a bug
<muka> well, i installed it from ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily
<ogra_> uh
<ogra_> so you made your system writable and all
<ogra_> well, then it can be anything
<ogra_> only file a bug if you actually see it on a untainted device with a click package from the store ...
<ogra_> but if you followed some call for testing, let the person know that asked you to use it from a ppa
<ogra_> (though i cant imagine anyone would ask you to test a click package from a PPA build)
<muka> ogra_, yes
<faenil> ogra_: I think it's a known bugs that some icons disappeared
<faenil> bug*
<ogra_> faenil, up to now we have identified at least three different ones
<faenil> ones -> i.e.? three bugs, or icons?
<ogra_> bugs
<faenil> ah
<ogra_> there is one where you end up with duplicated entries for preinstalled apps if you switch channels ... (one icon being empty as i understand)
<ogra_> then there is one where the scope icons are all gone due to (seemingly) network issues
<ogra_> and the new one above wher even the launcher misses icons (which looks like a broken icon cache to me)
<studio_> hi
<studio_> i am back on vivid without a boot-loop :)
<studio_> i "think" the problem was the "r22" ...
<studio_> after i switched back to stable (r21) i was able to upgrade to devel-proposed without a boot loop
<studio_> ok, some icons are missing, but i am happy that i don't not have these damn loop :)
<studio_> https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en/krillin/ was the "r22" i used
<dobey> the r22 in the rc channel is the exact same image as the r21 in the stable channel
<studio_> i just told what i made, and now i have no boot loop
<ogra_> dobey, he doesnt use the standard tools for flashing ... might be related ...
<studio_> ogra_, after/on the loop, i needed to flash with the mkt-tool the "default" image. i was not able with the recovery.img and fastboot to fix the problem.
<Kekambas> hello
<Kekambas> guys
<Kekambas> any idea how to install whatsapp on ubuntu touch
<ogra_> Kekambas, there is no whatsapp for ubuntu touch
<Kekambas> fudge
<dobey> ogra_: i know.
<ogra_> there is telegram though ...
<Kekambas> not everybody uses that
<dobey> not everybody uses whatsapp either
<Kekambas> almost everybody
 * cwayne doesn't
<Kekambas> whos that
<studio_> ogra_, i was able to flash the recovery.img in fastboot mode as you wrote in the mailing-list, but that did not fixed the problem.
<dobey> unfortunately, whatsapp is a closed proprietary system. if you want whatsapp you'll have to get them to write an app for ubuntu phone
 * dobey doesn't use whatsapp either
 * ogra_ never heard of whatsapp before people asked here about it (and before facebook bought them)
<Kekambas> first of all
<Kekambas> whos ogra_
<Kekambas> or dobey?
<dobey> ogra_ is ogra_
<dobey> and i am me
<Kekambas> lol
<ogra_> well
<Kekambas> and you guys are?
<Kekambas> ....
<ogra_> sometimes im not ogra_ but just ogra
<dobey> a small subset of the vast number of people not using whatsapp :)
<Kekambas> lol
<Kekambas> well.. actually whatsapp have 800,000,000 monthly active users
<ogra_> that doesnt make the app more open sadly :)
<cwayne> so then there's 6,200,000,000 that don't use it :)
<dobey> exactly
<Kekambas> lol
<ogra_> and the whatsapp people regulary shut down all clones
<Kekambas> xD
<cwayne> but anyway, whatsapp actively discourages porting to new platforms
<ogra_> so there is no point in even trying to reverse engineer it
<dobey> and i'm pretty sure that 800M number is well over inflated
<cwayne> it's not so much a technical problem as a political one
<Kekambas> mmm
<cwayne> unfortunately :/
<Kekambas> which one is better?
<ogra_> well, not even that
<ogra_> its a money problem ...
<dobey> well, telegram is more open and more secure
<ogra_> if you pay them enough they will give you permission to write your own client
<dobey> whatsapp is totally proprietary and insecure
<tedg> To be fair, Whatsapp seems to be integrating TextSecure
<tedg> Which would make it very secure once that's complete.
<dobey> well, assuming they do it in a way such that they don't cheat
<dobey> i suspect they might cheat though
<Kekambas> lol
<Kekambas> me too
<Kekambas> ill try telegram
<Kekambas> which apps you guys recomend for ubuntu
<dobey> use the ones you need to use
<Kekambas> this is my first time using UT
 * ogra_ uses his G+ app a lot :)
<ogra_> <shameless ad mode>
<Kekambas> so... im a newbie
<Elleo> Kekambas: all the cool kids are using podbird :)
<ogra_> lol
<Kekambas> lol
<Kekambas> im not a kid
<nik90> Elleo: all of kinds of tactics we use to raise the popularity of podbird :P
<Elleo> heh
<Kekambas> lol
<Kekambas> so
<Kekambas> besides podbird
<nik90> ogra_: dude I miss the g+ red color..bring that back :P
<Kekambas> any app?
<nik90> Kekambas: dekko email client
<nik90> Kekambas: quick memo (google keep alternative)
<ogra_> nik90, careful, i might make it neon green with a user check for "nik90" :)
<Kekambas> why sometimes ppls names appear in red
<dobey> Kekambas: whichever ones exist that satisfy a particular need you have, should be the ones you use. because you won't use the others anyway :)
<nik90> Kekambas: I would recommend going to uappexplorer.com and sort apps there using the rating to find the one you like
<dobey> Kekambas: probably because they mentioned you
<Kekambas> how u mention?
<Kekambas> using @?
<dobey> Kekambas: <- like this
<Elleo> Kekambas: yeah, this sorts by ratings https://uappexplorer.com/apps?sort=-points so the top apps there are all popular with people
<Kekambas> lol
<dobey> or a comma
<nik90> ogra_: hey I am coming after you then...trust me there are apps that I work on which you also use :P
<Kekambas> dobey, ?
<dobey> yes
<Kekambas> how i mention?
<Kekambas> xD
<dobey> you just did
<Kekambas> it is not red
<dobey> becasue you aren't me
<nik90> it will be red for the person you type
<Kekambas> ok...
<ogra_> nik90, hmm ... you know which other parts of the system i touch ... you will lose that battle ;)
<Kekambas> i c
<nik90> ogra_: rofl...not fair..I thought we were sticking to the app level :P
<dobey> it's the client you are using highlighting the line where your nickname was mentioned
<Kekambas> Elleo, thank you for the web
<Elleo> Kekambas: no problem :)
<Kekambas> Very useful
 * ogra_ hugs nik90 
<Kekambas> Elleo, where i can see the features of ubuntu touch
<Kekambas> ?
<Kekambas> NVM
 * nik90 signs a peace treaty with a return hug
<cwayne> psh cmon guys
<cwayne> we all know its all about scopes
<cwayne> not apps :P
<Kekambas> Elleo, particularly recommend for daily basis
<Kekambas> cwayne, hows that? scopes?
<nik90> cwayne: my frnd, you are surrounded by way too many app devs to say that out loud :P
<cwayne> Kekambas, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/01/ubuntu-phone-bq-photo-scopes-details
<cwayne> nik90, :P
 * ogra_ sits down and writes a scopes app !
<ogra_> bridging the gap !
<nik90> cwayne: btw ur ubuntu news scope is awesome..and going to be even more awesome with the new keywords features in vivid
<cwayne> nik90, hey thanks
<cwayne> i forgot about that one
 * cwayne has written too many scopes
<nik90> I think we need a search scopes functionality in the unity8 bottom edge page...too many scopes in the bq device and takes times to search for the one you are looking for
<Kekambas> cwayne, detailed explanation about scopes? newbie here!
<karni> Kekambas: detailed explanation of scopes - https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/
<Kekambas> karni thank you
<karni> you're welcome
<Kekambas> cwayne, which scope u dev?
<davmor2> ogra_: If we are play what parts of the system do you touch then QA win :P
<ogra_> davmor2, but you cant break them ... ;)
<ogra_> slangasek, have you ever seen this page (just stumbled over it on the weekend) https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<ogra_> i assume that needs updating with your new naming scheme
<davmor2> ogra_: no, no you said  "you know which other parts of the system i touch" there was no mention of breaking or not :P
<slangasek> ogra_: yes, I've been discussing it just today with dholbach because of some differences needed in the content for ubuntu core
<ogra_> cool ...
<ogra_> just wanted to make sure it is on your radar
<ogra_> since it mentiones <series> all over the place
<dobey> ogra_: you're too late. we already wrote an apps scope, so the gap is bridged! :)
<ogra_> dobey, wrong way round :P
<mcphail> Congratulations, everyone, on RTMv21. Much more stable and huuuuuge battery life. Cheers!
<ogra_> :D
 * mcphail needs to dwonload a version of "snake" because this battery is lasting as long as a Nokia brick
<ogra_> i thought there was a version of snake in the store
<ogra_> iirc it was the first winner of the first app contest :)
<mcphail> hah! - checking...
<ogra_> would be a shame if it was gone
<mcphail> It's there!!!
<elopio> mzanetti: I have some questions about QML tests. Can you ping me when you have some free time, please?
<Kekambas> ogra, so.... why you guys dont dev a scope for whatsapp?
<Kekambas> gora, :P
<Kekambas> ogra, :P
<ogra_> Kekambas, because we couldnt connect ...
<ogra_> i guess the whatsapp protocol is even enough reverse engineered that you could actually easily write a scope ... but whatsapp would shut it down on their next cleanup cycle and sue us
<Sleep_Walker> it's second time I heard about whatsapp today
<dobey> well i don't know if they'd sue, but they'd ban anyone using it
<Sleep_Walker> what is so special about that?
<ogra_> some people seem to use it
<Sleep_Walker> we have XMPP, IRC, TOX, mail (!)
<mcphail> Am I right in thinking Bluetooth is going to change with the next rtm release? I'm struggling to connect with my car but won't bother investigating further if it is changing anyway
<dobey> i use carrier pigeons myself. much more reliable
<ogra_> mcphail, next or the one after ... we are still looking into getting bluez5 to work
<mcphail> ogra_: ok, thanks
<Sleep_Walker> dobey: you'd better fix your routing - I'm shooting pigeons around (with airsoft only though)
<dobey> Sleep_Walker: i only use stealth ninja pigeons.
<dobey> speaking of shooting birds, i'm looking out the window and feeling pretty tempted to go do exactly that, right now
<Sleep_Walker> dobey: that should be OK, I hate that beeping, copulating and defecating ones only, stealth ninjas are OK
<Kekambas> ogra_, is it so hard?
<ogra_> Kekambas, hard ? what ?
<Kekambas> ogra_, to get a scope for whatsapp?
<dobey> Sleep_Walker: if they didn't crap all over my cars, i wouldn't care. but there are way too many in my yard now, and ruining my paint
<ogra_> Kekambas, it would be a waste of tim because whatsapp would shut it down and lock you out
<ogra_> *time too
<dobey> Kekambas: it's not hard. it's plenty easy if you are fine with having it blocked by whatsapp, and getting anyone using banned from whatsapp
<Kekambas> dobey, why dont you guys get a permission from whatsapp
<Kekambas> ?
<mzanetti> elopio, hey, what up?
<Sleep_Walker> Kekambas: why don't you try yourself?
<cwayne> Kekambas, because they won't give permissions to new platforms until they reach some absurd level of users
<Kekambas> Sleep_walker, im not a dev.
<ogra_> Kekambas, because they want you to pay $$$ to grant you permission to do that
<Kekambas> Sleep_walker, im learning but its hard to learn by myself
<ogra_> if you dont, you get locked out
<cwayne> honestly, it all comes down to whatsapp being kinda evil really
<cwayne> really the opposite of open source
<Kekambas> lol
<ogra_> Kekambas, the only one who can build a whatsapp app for ubuntu is whatsapp ...
<ogra_> Kekambas, or you ... if you have ... whatver they ask for ... $50 mio ?
<Kekambas> ogra_, just the fact of using it generates revenue isnt it?
<Kekambas> ogra_, it cant be that muhc
<ogra_> Kekambas, no need to discuss with me ... you need to convince them, not me :)
<Kekambas> ogra_, and how you get in touch with em?
<ogra_> no idea
<dobey> well, i presume they have a web site
<dobey> facebook.com or something like that
<ogra_> i guess youcan find a mailto link on their website somewhere
<ogra_> or your business unit contacts their business unit
<ogra_> ;)
<Sleep_Walker> Kekambas: you'd better not invest time in vendor-lock-in yourself
<ogra_> mzanetti, is the imgur uploader broken ? all attempts to upload someting time out for me today
<elopio> mzanetti: I'm not even sure what to ask :) I'm trying to open a single qml file from system settings, but the file depends on the plugin.
<elopio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10857533/
<elopio> how can I import a library without installing it?
<Kekambas> Sleep_walker, why not? at the end of the day they will get the money.
<mzanetti> ogra_, was working last time I used it (some few days ago), will test it
<Kekambas> Sleep_walker, maybe in time they will do it... when UT have more users
<mzanetti> elopio, -I path/to/plugin
<ogra_> i just got the "Error uploading" red cross thing again here
<mzanetti> ogra_, ack. will see what's wrong. thanks for reporting
<mzanetti> elopio, does it work?
<elopio> mzanetti: no, it doesn't
<mzanetti> elopio, same error?
<Kekambas> ogra_, any cool scope to get?
<ogra_> Kekambas, ask cwayne, he's the scopes guy
<elopio> mzanetti: yes. Not installed.
 * ogra_ only has online games, news apps and a music player in the store ... 
<mzanetti> elopio, can you paste the command line?
<ogra_> well ... and G+
<Kekambas> cwayne, any cool scope to get?
<Sleep_Walker> Kekambas: maybe, but that is not the solution, only workaround. I can have my jabber, IRC or any standard protocol on UT quickly and it will be able to do everything you expect from whatsapp, when the client will miss some feature, I can try another one or write myself one
<Kekambas> ogra_, thank you
<mzanetti> ogra_, speaking of G+ :D
<ogra_> mzanetti, tell me :)
<mzanetti> ogra_, any chance to include ubuntu signon to the url patterns?
<dobey> the store scope is the best scope
<elopio> mzanetti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10857562/
<mzanetti> ogra_, or well... I assume that's the issue. not that I've tried it
<ogra_> mzanetti, sure, but how would that help without the ap havin any auth integration
<ogra_> *the app
<mzanetti> elopio, what's the contents of plugins/date-time ?
<ogra_> mzanetti, thats not a webapp-container ... its an actual webview in a qml app, to make any use of accounts i would have to integrate theapp itself with the auth mechnaism ... just adding the patterns wont help
<Kekambas> Sleep_walker, where u learned to bulild?
<Kekambas> *build
<elopio> mzanetti: cpp and qml sources, and the qmldir where Ubuntu.SystemSettings.TimeDate is defined.
<mzanetti> ogra_, while I agree using OA would be the preferred way, I'm pretty sure you could make it work in app quite easily
<elopio> I tried also with builddir/plugins/date-time, which will have the .so
<mzanetti> elopio, ok... that's the issue
<Sleep_Walker> Kekambas: build? you mean where I learnt programming?
<mzanetti> elopio, you'd need to move them to subdirs matching the import statement
<mzanetti> elopio, example:
<Kekambas> Sleep_walker, yes
<cwayne> Kekambas, there's all sorts of news scopes, a fitbit scope, etsy, yelp, really whatever you want
<mzanetti> elopio, you import Foo.Bar 1.0
<mzanetti> elopio, -I needs to point to a folder containing "Foo/Bar/qmldir"
<Sleep_Walker> Kekambas: self-study, school, work
<Kekambas> Sleep_walker, im trying to learn but theres so much stuff and i dont know where to start
<mzanetti> elopio, usually one would set up the project in a way that the build dir produces such a folder layout
<ogra_> mzanetti, i'm still trying to understand what OAuth actually gains me
<ogra_> apart from not having the user to type in his credentials on first use
<mzanetti> ogra_, that's something, isn't it? :)
<Kekambas> cwayne, thank you, what about battery performance in UT?
<mzanetti> ogra_, also, for me webapps without OA integration expire the credentials regularly which is annoying
<Sleep_Walker> Kekambas: I started because I missed some feature and tried to implement it by myself
<Sleep_Walker> that is good way :)
<dobey> mzanetti: i get that for ones that do use OA integration too though
<dobey> well, at least, i've consistently had that issue with untappd
<Kekambas> Sleep_walker, i just want to create new stuff. like a browser
<mzanetti> dobey, oh really... that seems to work quite well for me
<dobey> which is the only app i much care about
<Sleep_Walker> Kekambas: so, you miss whatsapp scope? create one
<dobey> i don't have that issue with twitter though of course
<Kekambas> Sleep_walker, how i start?
<dobey> Kekambas: you don't want to write a browser. trust me.
<elopio> mzanetti: ok, progress!
<elopio> thanks.
<Kekambas> dobey, why?
<mzanetti> elopio, great :)
<elopio> mzanetti: is that like a QML best practice, to use directories for the namespace ?
<dobey> Kekambas: because it's like building a house on a minefield.
<elopio> mzanetti: or is it just to workaround a limitation on the testtool?
<Kekambas> dobey, if you point the right direction  can start
<mzanetti> elopio, that's how it works. not just for the testtool
<Sleep_Walker> Kekambas: no browser - browser make your head bigger, more painful and you'll hate yourself
<dobey> Kekambas: i'm pointing you in the right direction. that direction is "don't write a web brwoser" :)
<Kekambas> dobey, http://i.imgur.com/WA9TwtG.png
<Sleep_Walker> Kekambas: start reading here and experimenting https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/sdk/tutorials/
<Sleep_Walker> (not that I have read it though :)
<Kekambas> lol
<dobey> having actually written a brwoser, i can confidently say you should not write a browser.
<Sleep_Walker> I knew one guy who wrote his own browser - he was no longer able to have social life :)
<Sleep_Walker> (and the browser is links! :)
<Kekambas> Sleep_walker, lol. t cant be that hard
<Kekambas> Sleep_walker, i will start with scopes, but i guess it cant be done using windows, right?
<Sleep_Walker> Kekambas: I'm not dev here (yet)
<Sleep_Walker> I have to bring ubuntu sdk to my distros first
<Kekambas> Sleep_walker, well, but at least you know your thing
<SturmFlut> It is just unbelievable how broken Android 5.x is on Nexus devices.
<Kekambas> Sleep_walker, which one is harder to dev, apks or scopes?
<Sleep_Walker> Kekambas: I have zero experience with Ubuntu Touch interface and programming for that
<Kekambas> Sleep_walker, so what exactly you know?
<Sleep_Walker> hehehe
<Sleep_Walker> Kekambas: what should I answer you here?
<ogra_> everything !
<ogra_> ;)
<Kekambas> Sleep_walker, what do you know to build?
<Sleep_Walker> I don't know, I have patches spread around in some project
<Sleep_Walker> *projects
<elopio> mzanetti: any clues about where to put the plugin?
<elopio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10857724/
<mzanetti> elopio, same dir as the qmldir file
<ogra_> Kekambas, what do you want to build ?
<mariogrip> how to generate blacklist keyring? (on a system-image server)
<mariogrip> stgraber: ^
<ogra_> you take a whitelist keyring and black paint ;)
<mariogrip> ogra_: lol :P
<elopio> yay, it runs on qmlscene!
<elopio> kenvandine: so, to get the system settings QML tests working, we need to change the folder hierarchy of the plugins.
<mariogrip> Tassadar: btw, do multirom require blacklist keyring?
<kenvandine> elopio, what ever it takes :)
<Tassadar> ?
<kenvandine> well... without breaking stuff :)
<Tassadar> hm
<Tassadar> I think it downloads it
<Tassadar> but doesn't checkit
<kenvandine> elopio, we have qml tests that work already though
<Tassadar> but the system-image-upgrader in recovery does
<mariogrip> do you know if  system-image-upgrader fails without it?
<elopio> kenvandine: but they all go behind the UI, right?
<Tassadar> no, it doesn't, I think
<kenvandine> elopio, i don't think so, but they don't run in qmlscene
<Kekambas> ogra_, a very weird browser
<elopio> kenvandine: can you show me an example?
<dobey> why would any qmltests run in qmlscene?
<dobey> i thought that's what qmltestrunner is for
<elopio> the ones I found were like for the models, not the UI widgets.
<kenvandine> elopio, look at tests/plugins/system-update
<kenvandine> oh... maybe they don't do UI
<elopio> dobey: yes, qmltestrunner. Just using qmlscene here to find out how to isolate the qml file.
<kenvandine> oh, and network isn't qml
<ogra_> Kekambas, so go ahead ... thats pretty easy :)
<mariogrip> Tassadar: okay, i think i got everything to ready for ubuntu touch work with multirom on my oneplus one now. i will give it test now.
<kenvandine> i guess all we have are unit tests there
<kenvandine> i thought there was something....
<Kekambas> ogra_ i really dont think it will be that simple
<Kekambas> its kinda complicated
<kenvandine> elopio, well i'm open for it, as long as it doesn't make the plugin public
<dobey> yes, browsers are very complicated
<elopio> kenvandine: which are great. We also need more of those unit tests :)
<dobey> well, web browsers are. a grocery list browser maybe not so much
<mariogrip> Tassadar: btw, if multiromgr has downloaded ubuntu touch and failed to install, do it need to download it again?
<Tassadar> you can check the box in settings
<Tassadar> to not download it again
<ogra_> Kekambas, https://ograblog.wordpress.com/2015/03/22/an-alternate-approach-to-ubuntu-phone-web-app-containers/ ... feel free to grab my code as a starting point (or to learn)
<elopio> kenvandine: I don't know anything about private modules. Would it be a problem moving plugin/time-date/* to pluign/test-date/Ubuntu/SystemSettings/TimeDate, for example?
<mariogrip> Tassadar: ok, thanks
<Tassadar> it deletes it by default, because it takes a lot of space
<elopio> sorry, s/test-date/time-date
<Kekambas> ogra_ thank you, will do
<kenvandine> elopio, we could do that and still be private
<kenvandine> but i'd need to think about it
<kenvandine> i have to step out for a few, bbl
<zzarr> hello fellow ubuntu users, I'm trying to find out how to install ubuntu on my phone, a Motorola Droid 4, I have downloaded the latest cyanogenmod and phablet debootstrap
<zzarr> but, I feel lost, I don't have any idea how to proceed
<ogra_> there is a porting guide ... see the topic
<zzarr> I know, I try to follow it
<ogra_> i guess you rather want the AOSP source btw ...
<ogra_> i think thats available forthe droid, no ?
<zzarr> I tried to find it, but I don't think it is
<Kekambas> ogra_, does all scopes and apps are together?
<zzarr> is there a step by step porting guide for ubuntu using cm?
<ogra_> Kekambas, can you re-phrase that ?
<Kekambas> ogra_ ok, i thought that apps and scopes where in different menus
<ogra_> apps and scopeds appear differently on the phone
<Kekambas> ogra_ i cant find any scope menu
<ogra_> on your phone you mean ?
<Kekambas> yes
<ogra_> swipe from the bottom up ...
<ogra_> if there is no app open
<ogra_> there you get the scope manager
<Kekambas> ok
<Kekambas> i have to swipe like to open the task manager
<Kekambas> ?
<Kekambas> from right to left?
<Kekambas> ooooo
<Kekambas> nvm
<Kekambas> i got u
<Sleep_Walker> so in general, click packages are like deb packages with different prefix directory
<ogra_> lol
<Sleep_Walker> am I wrong?
<ogra_> click packages are internally like debs, thats about right ... but clicks have no postinst scripts that could alter anything, and have no dependencies ... and they are integrated with apparmor
<ogra_> so their execution environment is extremely limited
<Sleep_Walker> apparmor - I feel safe already :
<Sleep_Walker> :)
<dobey> click packages don't have a "prefix" either really. everything has to work within it's own arbitrary sub-directory that it is installed to, without having paths hardcoded in the build
<Sleep_Walker> but yes, it makes sense, but also it removes all the benefits of package management and shared libraries - there will be no dependencies...
<zzarr> if I use cm as base for the android lxc, what files would I need?
<ogra_> it adds the benefits of being able to ship only the libs you need at the version you need inside the click ... at the cost of diskspace though
<zzarr> will I need*
<dobey> Sleep_Walker: well, not all. the SDK is the set of dependencies an app has. anything outside the scope of the SDK should be included in the app package itself
<ogra_> zzarr, you need a completely cut down build of the HAL without java and everything, with the ubuntu bits (hybris) added
<zzarr> yes, I know, no dalvik... only drivers
<ogra_> and the services the drivers need to be able to function
<zzarr> but where are the drivers located?
<dobey> and a kernel build with the ubuntu features/patches enabled
<zzarr> yes, them too
<dobey> ie, apparmor and such
<ogra_> right
<dobey> you have to get the drivers from Motorola I presume (or they should already be in an AOSP tree soewhere)
<ogra_> for the binary drivers there is likely some info in CM that you can find about where to get them
<ogra_> for the kernel drivers ... well, you build a kernel with your build
<zzarr> I have built kernels for debian, is it the same?
<ogra_> have you ever built android before ?
<ogra_> (and no, it is not the same )
<ogra_> it definitely helps if oyu have some experience with android building ... if you dont, be prepared that you need to learn more :)
<zzarr> I think /system/vendor looks interesting
<zzarr> do I need the hole /system/vendor folder?
<zzarr> I get this message:  both HOST_OUT and PRODUCT_OUT should be set at this point  but what values should I set them to?
<brunch875> damn! My brother just stomped my ubuntu installation by installing a newer windows
<brunch875> windows sure is partition-friendly
<zzarr> windows is headache friendly
<zzarr> you should be able to boot from a usb-stick or cd and mount your system (mount it as it was mounted when running)
<brunch875> I believe the entire partition was wiped
<brunch875> because I couldn't find it with grub rescue
<brunch875> oh well
<zzarr> ohh... :(
<brunch875> it doesn't matter, git rocks <3
<zzarr> yes, but installing all the packages and everything take some time
<BOHverkill> brunch875: yes it does ;)
<zzarr> depending on hardware and internet
<brunch875> right now i'm on the live USB I always have with me
<brunch875> but it takes awful long to boot
<zzarr> :)
<brunch875> makes me wonder if ubuntu-touch will give us a faster liveUSB :)
<brunch875> I'm very excited about the whole project
<zzarr> me too
<mzanetti> ogra_, hmm... imgur-share seems to work fine here
<zzarr> dang, I hate websites that throw messages in my face, especially when I'm about to click on a link and hit another... sorry I just got a bit frustrated
<ogra_> mzanetti, weird, must be some network issue on my side then :/
<zzarr> anyone how know what HOST_OUT and PRODUCT_OUT are for?
<zzarr> well I have to sleep, it's getting late
<zzarr> bye
<brunch875> good night zzarr
<studio_> one question, is i deleted too much missing icons/links for the desktop (.desktop) will they be "re-newed" on the next update?
<mcphail> studio_: icons are renewed if you reinstall the app
<dobey> if the app is installed and you just rmed the file from ~/.local/share/applications/ they will be recreated on reboot
<studio_> hmm. not sure what app is missing now on vivid, but i have seen some scopes do not have an icon. for exp. 7digital, Amazon, eBay, etc. where to delete these scopes?
<dobey> deleting the scopes probably won't fix the missing icons
<dobey> The ones that are remote scopes, you also can't really delete; you just unfavorite them
<studio_> dobey, when i am on applications and i wipe up there are scopes with a missing icons
<dobey> ok
<dobey> so file a bug
<studio_> no
<studio_> the bug is to change from 14.10 to vivid
<dobey> *sigh*
<studio_> that bug is known
<dobey> then wait for an update that fixes it
<studio_> ok
<studio_> is still someone here?
<studio_> what about an voice memo app? is there one?
<muka> studio_, I do not know but go to terminal and enter arecord <file-name>
<muka> arecord ~/Music/record_001.wav
<muka> this should work
<mibofra> hi guys, a question. The ubuntu touch images for x86 generic platforms are based on aosp (flipped-mode, kernel and hardware control, into lxc) as the arm based images?
 * mibofra has not had the time to test them really, so that's why he's asking :) . 
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-21
<mariogrip> ehhm? why is my system-image server using gzip compressed data for Ubuntu rootsf and  XZ compressed data on Device/android data?
<cwayne> mariogrip, not sure, but that could explain why people were running out of space
<mariogrip> but the updater scrip in recovery that progress the files is made for XZ, so it will fail
<Novicer_> Have a question about installing Ubuntu on Nexus 10. From http://bit.ly/18kIrhM it looks like we are pretty much ready to go. However, from looking at apps.ubuntu.com, I can't tell which of all the applications will run under Ubuntu on the Nexus 10. Will all the applications within a desktop also work on within the Nexus 10 environment?
<tango> hi
<tango> anyone online?
<tango> hi?
<tango> How to use ubuntu-sdk?
<Novicer_> I'm also waiting to see if anyone is online to answer my question.  :-(
<tango> owh I see
<Novicer_> Been waiting for about 7 minutes.
<tango> so, what's your problem?
<Novicer_> Have a question about installing Ubuntu on Nexus 10. From http://bit.ly/18kIrhM it looks like we are pretty much ready to go. However, from looking at apps.ubuntu.com, I can't tell which of all the applications will run under Ubuntu on the Nexus 10. Will all the applications within a desktop also work on within the Nexus 10 environment?
<tango> If the application written in HTML5 and QML, chance to run them are pretty high.
<tango> and Nexus is supported, I believe.
<Novicer_> Yes, Nexus 10 is supported.
<tango> HTML5 and QML is not compiled, that's why it's so portable.
<Novicer_> OK, how will a non-deveoper determine if an app (korganizer to be exact) has been written in HTML5 or QML?
<tango> well, you can see the project in PPA.
<Novicer_> I'm searching the Internet now for Ubuntu PPA
<tango> That's good.
<tango> actually..it's Launchpad
<tango> ppa is the repository for Launchpad, 3rd party repos.
<Novicer_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim shows kdepim (which is the container package for korganizer), but I don't see how I can determine if is was written in HTML5 or QML.
<tango> let me check for you.
<Novicer_> Ah, looking at the source code, it looks like it is written in C++.
<Novicer_> Wait, there is a folder called mobile which contains qml.  :-)
<tango> It's sounds like it using Qt
<tango> yep
<tango> that's great
<tango> but it's good to email the developers
<Novicer_> Yeah! Cool. OK, thank you very much tango.
<tango> See this if you want to browse other apps
<tango> https://uappexplorer.com/
<Novicer_> VERY nice. Thank you!
<tango> although, it's not official. Hope you feel good to use Ubuntu-Touch later. :D
<tango> and I can't install from site, the links is corrupted somehow. So, it's better to browse the official repositories. (I prefer and in the same time, no, since it's mix up with desktop apps.)
<Novicer_> OK, thanks again.
<lotuspsychje> the alternative appstore is fantastic, nice work
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Canonical-Is-Now-Using-Phased-Updates-for-Ubuntu-Touch-478883.shtml
<lotuspsychje> every day i read something new :p
<tango> hi
<tango> Anyone here is a QML programmer?
<tango> need help embedding C++ in JS with this Meta language.
<lotuspsychje> tango: idle here a bit longer until devs are awake
<robin-hero> Hi all! I have just found a bug which is affected me (in other language), please enable the "bug affects you" option, because it is a high priority bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/telephony-service/+bug/1436912
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1436912 in telephony-service "Unlocalized notification option ("Message")" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> Saviq: can you maybe also (double)confirm bug #1441822 seems fixed with silo 015?
<ubot5> bug 1441822 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 consuming excessive cpu in a preview page" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441822
<Guest99328> hello ? who know about  indicator-messages package?
<Guest99328> I want to send a message, but I do not know how to send
<robin-hero> Guest99328: What would you like to?
<Guest99328> Hi robin-hero: I want to send a message to Notifications
<Guest99328> my special message
<robin-hero> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/push-notifications-client-guide/
<robin-hero> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/push-notifications-server-guide/
<Guest99328> my application maybe a daemon, it can send a specal message to unity8, Just like a normal SMS
<Guest99328> Hi robin-hero, would you contact the developer for indicator-messages package? push notification is not what I want.
<robin-hero> Guest99328: Sorry, I am only an user, just tried to help you with no luck :)
<Guest99328> thanks all the same
<RAOF> Guest99328: Bear in mind that you can't be a daemon; your app will only run while it's foregrounded.
<Saviq> Mirv, will do
<dholbach> good morning
<Guest99328> HI RAOF, are you from Canonical ?
<RAOF> Guest99328: Yes, but not directly working on the phone API.
<Guest99328> thanks, RAOF!
<robin-hero>  Hi all! I have just found a bug which is affected me (in other language), please click  the "bug affects you" option, because it is a high priority bug because it is visible many times for the users. https://bugs.launchpad.net/telephony-service/+bug/1436912
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1436912 in telephony-service "Unlocalized notification option ("Message")" [Undecided,New]
<leousa> Hi folks, I have a question regarding the ubuntu-push-client in the Ubuntu phone BQ (r21)
<leousa> After last update, the push notification system, in particular for Telegram doesn't work at all
<leousa> I have installed the "Hello" app to test it, but upon launch it throws and error
<leousa> :ERROR: The name com.ubuntu.PushNotifications was not provided by any .service files
<leousa> any idea why this is happening?
<leousa> If I try from terminal> restart ubuntu-push-client
<leousa> restart: Unknown instance
<leousa> If i try from terminal> status ubuntu-push-client
<leousa> ubuntu-push-client stop/waiting
<leousa> anyone?
<popey> leousa: dont think the people who know about this have woken up yet
<robin-hero> leousa: Sorry, I can't help you, maybe ask your question a little bit later, when more developers will here
<leousa> alright, thanks folks
<richi__> When trying to create a kit in QtCreator on trisquel belenos : Error creating textual authentication agent: Error opening current controlling terminal for the process (`/dev/tty'): No such device or address
<robin-hero> popey: I have just saw your bug about Today scope. It is available still, but it has a new name: Daily Info
<popey> robin-hero: what do you mean by "still available"?
<Se7> morning @all
<richi__> Can I create a kit from the commandline?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Kindergarten Day! :-D
<dadexix86> JamesTait, what is Kindergarten Day? :O
<JamesTait> dadexix86, https://www.daysoftheyear.com/days/kindergarten-day/ :)
<ogra_> the day where you trhow your lunch custard at your colleagues perhaps ?
<JamesTait> ogra_, if only my colleagues weren't so far away!
<ogra_> you just have to throw very hard !
<pitti> kalikiana, sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/sphinxSysPath/+merge/252891 added the legacy and currnet autopilot build dep, but that's  all in universe
<pitti> sil2100: the silos apparently are mis-configured to not respect teh main/universe component check?
<dadexix86> JamesTait, it is the first time that I hear about it! do you know in which countries is it celebrated? :)
<pitti> kalikiana, sil2100: thus ubuntu-ui-toolkit is unbuildable; we need to fix the mismatch today-ish
<bzoltan_> pitti:  would you mind to file a bug please and assign it to kalikiana?
<ogra_> pitti, we build from universe by default ~60% of our packages live there
<JamesTait> dadexix86, I don't think I've heard of it before, either. I doubt it's a "real" celebration - most of the ones on that site aren't, but I like to try and find something to celebrate in every day. ;)
<sil2100> pitti: I don't think we have any checks for those in our silos, hmm
<sil2100> Ok, that's bad
<pitti> ogra_: I know, but ubuntu-ui-toollkit is in main
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> yeah
<pitti> sil2100: wgrant just looked, and appaerntly there's a checkbox, but it has the wrong value?
<wgrant> Right, on the "Edit PPA dependencies" page there is a radio button to select whether ogre-model is respected.
<sil2100> pitti: where's the checkbox?
<pitti> what wgrant said
<sil2100> pitti, wgrant: the 'Ubuntu components' radio select?
<wgrant> sil2100: Right.
<wgrant> With "Use all Ubuntu components available" everything builds against multiverse.
<sil2100> wgrant: hm, I think this was always set to this, not sure if anyone actually knew of what this option does
<pitti> bzoltan_, kalikiana: filed bug 1446533
<ubot5> bug 1446533 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu Vivid) "build-depends on python-autopilot which is in universe" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1446533
<bzoltan_> pitti:  thanks
<pitti> I'm trying to build the package without the ap build dep, I figure I sohld get the sphinx error again?
<kalikiana> pitti: yes
<kalikiana> so, what exactly can I do here to fix this? if I remove the build dep it'll be akin to not fixing the bug…
<sil2100> wgrant: so, when the radio button select is on 'Use the same components used for each source in the Ubuntu primary archive.', does it mean it simply won't allow fetching main package deps from universe, but would still allow the other way around, right?
<sil2100> wgrant: e.g. a main package adding universe deps would not work (as we like), but universe packages can fetch main deps?
<wgrant> sil2100: Right, the "Use the same components [...]" option behaves like the primary archive, except that sources that don't exist in the primary archive will pretend to be in multiverse.
<pitti> kalikiana: I guess there's some options: (1) see if merely reverting the fix would be a release critical bug, or see if we can ignore it
<pitti> kalikiana: (2) copy the two bits of required autopilot macros (or whatever it needs) into ui-toolkit
<sil2100> Nice
<pitti> kalikiana: (3) try and move to python3-autopilot (please let's not peruse the legacy stuff), and bring that into main
<sil2100> wgrant: ok, thanks, I guess now that I know about it it would be nice to use it for all our PPAs ;) Let me do that today
<pitti> kalikiana: so hte package builds without the build-dep, but I d oget teh sphinx error again
<kalikiana> pitti: it's not about macros. sphinx imports the actual module wehn building the docs
<pitti> kalikiana: the thing I wonder about -- why does ui-toolkit need to inspect the autopilot python module? shouldn't the docs for AP be built by AP, not by ui-toolkit?
<pitti> kalikiana: could we just ship an empty dummy autopilot/__init__.py there to quiesce that?
<kalikiana> pitti: hmmm
<kalikiana> maybe
<Mirv> I just filed bug #1446541 , can you confirm or do you know of a duplicate one?
<ubot5> bug 1446541 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Switching to symbols layout and back too slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1446541
<kalikiana> pitti: I'm trying it out now
<pitti> kalikiana: cool, danke
<kalikiana> pitti: doesn't look like a fake is going to do it, it's imported fully like in a real autopilot run
<pitti> kalikiana: you mean it actually wants symbols from that? that sounds just wrong
<kalikiana> pitti: it does indeed. it's complaining about matchers and dbus not being in my fake
<pitti> kalikiana: can one tell it to not try and build the whole autopilot docs?
<kalikiana> pitti: it doesn't
<kalikiana> it's just uitk docs
<pitti> well, there must be something which refers to the AP docs?
<kalikiana> the uitk python module is imported which in turn imports autopilot
<kalikiana> technically sphinx doesn't do that
<pitti> ah, that way around
<kalikiana> you mentioned python3, what can we do there?
<kalikiana> at the time of that change, we still supported python2 and 3 so the choice was arbitrary really
<kalikiana> we could easily use python3-autopilot
<pitti> kalikiana: if we want to MIR all those autopilot deps, we at least don't want to support the obsolete one
<pitti> although, hmm -- reading the graph on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.svg that wouldn't actually help
<kalikiana> is autopilot-legacy the same as python-autopilot?
<pitti> kalikiana: yes
<pitti> ap-legacy is the source package, p-ap the binary
<pitti> (one of the binaries)
<kalikiana> ah
<kalikiana> okay
<kalikiana> pitti: so how do you figure that it wouldn't help? from the graph I can't tell that much
<pitti> kalikiana: because bringing p3-autopilot into main still transitively depends on the old one
<pitti> because autopilot-gtk still builds modules for both
<pitti> I guess once we moved everything away from ap-legacy we can stop building the python2 modules in -gtk and -qt
<pitti> but that sounds too late now for vivid
<richi__> Can I create a kit for QtCreator/UbuntuSDK  from the commandline?
<pitti> elopio, didrocks, bzoltan_: last week jibel mentioned that newer click packages using the SDK now have their tests in app/tests/autopilot/ not tests/autopilot/ any more; is that true?
<pitti> elopio, didrocks, bzoltan_: if so, I should probably apply http://paste.ubuntu.com/10860776/ so that one can actually run the tests?
<kalikiana> pitti: so conclusion is to kick out the dependency?
<kalikiana> short of shipping a copy of ap in the uitk for the purpose of building docs, which we probably don't want either… doesn't seem like we have other options
<pitti> kalikiana: if that's less work than you writing 8 MIRs and getting them reviewed by EOD today, yes (I very much think that MIRing them would be a lot more effort)
<pitti> kalikiana: could we pre-build the documentatoin and just ship it, as a workaround?
<kalikiana> hmmm presumably we could
<kalikiana> though tbh I'm not keen on prebuilt docs; the almost never updated docs on d.u.c are an example of why…
<pitti> kalikiana: yeah, me neither; but at this point we need a solution fast, I'm afraid :/
<kalikiana> I'm giving it a try; in theory we can just ship the built files
<kalikiana> pitti: bzoltan_  https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/generatedApDocs/+merge/256910
<pitti> kalikiana: reviewed, thanks!
<knightwise> morning
<knightwise> I did the update on my BQ phone a couple of days ago .. but now I have icons that no longer show up
<knightwise> instead of (for example) the transmission icon .. i just have a blank icon in the application scope and in the toolbar on the left
<knightwise> anyone else have this experience ?
<ogra_> knightwise, someone filed a bug for that, yes
<mcphail> Where do I search for bugs about the lockscreen? Unity-greeter on launchpad seems to be desktop orientated
<ogra_> the greeter is inside unity8 on the phone
<mcphail> I read somewhere in the unity8 buglist that the greeter had been made a separate package. Is that incorrect?
<ogra_> mcphail, it still lives in the same source afaik ... it has its own binary package ... ( Saviq may correct me if i'm wrong)
<jgdx> pitti, how's it going? :)
<mcphail> Thanks ogra_
<Saviq> mcphail, unity8 still indeed
<mcphail> Saviq: cheers. Searching now
<pitti> jgdx: having lots of fun with last-minute release-critical bugs :)
<pitti> jdstrand: greetings from Blue Fin!
<davmor2> pitti: man if that's your idea of fun you need to get out more
<davmor2> jibel: tonight kidnap pitti make him do something fun show him what fun really is ;)
<ogra_> pete-woods, tedg, i'm tasked to make a comparison between RTM and vivid image sizes ... looking at the added/removed packages i see the hud has come back in vivid, eating massive amounts of space due to the sphinx deps ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/10860757/ could we un-seed it again (since we dont use the hud on the phone still)
<pete-woods> ogra_: it's definitely not needed on the phone, no
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^ do you have any ideas when the hud and unitzy-voice-service entered vivid images ? i cant find a changeset for that
<jgdx> pitti, :( Good luck! Let me know when things quiet down ( :P ).
<ogra_> sil2100, the first trace of it in vivid is image 174, but thats an upgrade, it has been seeded before apparently
<ogra_> seb128, any idea why the phone in vivid ships adwaita-icon-theme  ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10860757/
<Se7> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libusermetrics/+bug/1438191   no news about thar :(
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1438191 in libusermetrics (Ubuntu) "no date source available" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> ogra_, it's the new name for gnome-icon-theme
<seb128> ogra_, which is in your removed list
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, but only at a third of the size
<seb128> ogra_, talk to Laney and darkxst, they should be equivalent
<sil2100> ogra_: hud? hm, I think it never actually got removed from the images
<mcphail> My bq phone sometimes does not respond to swipes to unlock, and the circle in the middle does not change text when double-tapped. I can still unlock the phone by pulling in the dash, selecting an app and typing the unlock code. My phone is in this state just now. Where should I start debugging?
<ogra_> sil2100, it is seeded :P
 * ogra_ checks the commit logs for the seed
<sil2100> ogra_: I remember there was a MR from you that wanted to remove it from the seeds but it never got merged
<sil2100> I remember it since I saw it in the sponsoring queue as part of another change
<sil2100> So it never got unseeded ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, well, the vivid seeds should base on the rtm ones and rtm doesnt have it seeded
<sil2100> It's not that it got re-added, just never removed in vivid
<ogra_>                 | == Apps ==
<ogra_>                 |
<ogra_>                 |  * hud
<ogra_> 9       ogra@ub |  * webbrowser-app
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> bzr blame agrees
<ogra_> damn
<kalikiana> bzoltan_: re-targeted the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/generatedApDocs/+merge/256913
<mcphail> Does anyone know the best way to debug my lock screen? It isn't unlocking when swiped
<mcphail> ls
<ogra_> Laney, seb128, FYI, i unseeded hud from touch ... but left it in desktop since you guys dont have the size restrictions touch has ... so people can still play with hud stuff on unity8 desktop
<Laney> can you access it?
<ogra_> not sure, but if someone wants to work on ways to access it, it is available
<seb128> ogra_, thanks
<Laney> i'd remove it as well if it's not useful
<seb128> +1
<Laney> (imo)
<ogra_> ok
<Laney> thanks
<popey> mcphail: probably crashed
<popey> mcphail: is the time updating?
<mcphail> popey: yes. I'd like to debug it to get a fix. Happens every couple of days
<popey> mcphail: wait for a few minutes, probably apport is writing a crash file in /var/crash
<popey> let it finish
<mcphail> popey: can still unlock by opening app from launcher
<popey> oh
<popey> its not frozen completely then?
<ogra_> ah
<mcphail> popey: no
<ogra_> only the right swipe s broken ?
<popey> greeter crash?
<ogra_> we have a bug for that somewhere
<mcphail> popey: info in circle doesn't change on double tap
<ogra_> popey, no
<popey> ok. i dont know then.
<mcphail> ogra_: i can't find a bug filed under unity8
<ogra_> bug 1391149
<ubot5> bug 1391149 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "greeter not reacting to swipes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391149
<ogra_> fix is in vivid already it seems ... just a matter of time to hit the phones
<mcphail> ogra_: that'll be why i couldn't find it, if fix released :)
<ogra_> yeah, it isnt fix released in RTM
<ogra_> slangasek, i see you did the merge of console-setup in vivid, is console-setup-linux a new package that debian introduced or is it just split out of the former console-setup (wondering if the extra 1M the -linux package eats now have been used before in RTM)
<kekambas> cwayne, sup?
<kekambas> ogra_, sup?
<Mirv> which project to file design requests under? I remember seeing it but I now can't find a bug where it would be included
<robin-hero> Mirv: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux
<Mirv> robin-hero: thanks! that's exactly what I was searching for but just couldn't remember.
<robin-hero> Mirv: you're welcome!
<leousa> anyone here can help with a problem in ubuntu-push-client?
<Mirv> so my first bug is actually bug #1384814 <- jdstrand I heard you were also interested in that at some point, can you give your input in there too (if you have anything to add)?
<ubot5> bug 1384814 in Ubuntu UX "[System Settings] lock screen not honoring timeout setting from system-settings" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384814
<jdstrand> pitti: hi! :)
 * ogra_ is totally with Laney on that bug 
<ogra_> i would freak out if i couldnt lock my phone and had to wait on a timer
<leousa> :ERROR: The name com.ubuntu.PushNotifications was not provided by any .service files
<leousa> any idea what can be causing this?
<ogra_> your push service not running i would guess ...
<leousa> well yeah that's the problem
<leousa> no notifications since last OTA
<leousa> still don't know why
<ogra_> is that an unmodified, readonly standard image on a bq ?
<leousa> or how to fix
<leousa> yes, is a BQ phone r21 unmodified
 * ogra_ forgot who took over the push service from Chipaca 
<Chipaca> leousa: the push team is coming online, i'd expect them to answer your email shortly
<leousa> great, i have filed the bug on launchpad Bug #1445465
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1445465 in libqtelegram "No push notifications in telegram after update (r21)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445465
<Chipaca> leousa: question: did you install anything on your phone via apt-get or something like that?
<leousa> nope nothing
<leousa> just some apps from app store
<Chipaca> leousa: yes, i saw that, that's what i meant about people getting back to you
<Chipaca> leousa: something is very busted on your phone :(  nothing we can't fix, i hope, but i'll leave it to the team
<leousa> not very encouraging but thanks anyway
<leousa> since i haven't done anything to bust it
<ogra_> you seem to be the only one seeing this so far though
<Chipaca> leousa: yeah. So if you could have a bit of patience, your phone is the only instance we know of that's doing this, so we need your help figuring it out before we can fix it
<ogra_> (at least from the people we get feedback from, there is surely enough others not on the ML, IRC or G+)
<leousa> I am all about patience :)
<Chipaca> leousa: excellent :) thank you, and sorry it's messed up
<Chipaca> ralsina: ^^ fwiw
 * Chipaca goes for lunch
<Mirv> and here's my other part of that bug, bug #1446635
<ubot5> bug 1446635 in Ubuntu UX "Allow double-pressing power button to bypass home screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1446635
<robin-hero> Hi all! I think my GPS doesn't work. I tried it several time, but no luck. (bq, r21) Pictures:http://imgur.com/kKMg404 http://imgur.com/kKMg404,JAoea2t#1
<popey> robin-hero: what do you see in system settings -> security & privacy -> location ? http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-04-21-135745.png
<robin-hero> popey: http://imgur.com/583puq2
<ogra_> Saviq, what does unity8 use from unity-asset-pool ? it pulls in a lot of unwanted theme packages
<robin-hero> popey: How many minutes while the GPS has got signal? I tried it for about 10 minutes.
<pitti> hey jdstrand
<ogra_> robin-hero, without network about 20-30min
<ogra_> and you should be outside or near a window
<Saviq> ogra_, dunno from the top of my head, we'd need to find out
<Mirv> I know my Bq usage escalates quickly to the "hack" area, but what would be a way to disable app lifecycle management for a certain app (like terminal)
<ogra_> Saviq, yeah, we do, that eats a lot of space ...
<Mirv> breaking ssh connections are unfortunate
<robin-hero> ogra_: I have network (tried in a big city) and of course outside
<ogra_> robin-hero, your indicator shows you have no network
<ogra_> at least when you took the screenshot
<Saviq> ogra_, well, truth be told, we're not depending on it directly, so you can assume we're not using anything from it :P
<robin-hero> ogra_: Yeah, the third one. I took this pictures later inside :) see the first and the second pictures
<Saviq> ogra_, none of us were looking explicitly at that package to find any assets I don't think (will ask in our standup)
<ogra_> Saviq, thanks ... it pulls in humanity-icon-theme, ubuntu-mono and adwaita-icon-theme
<ogra_> about 10-20M in total on disk
<tsdgeos> anyone knows where do i open a bug if the weather app "find me" says i'm like 600km away from where i am?
<ogra_> tsdgeos, i'm sure there is one open ... though 600km is a new record ...
<ogra_> for me its usually 200km
<ogra_> cwayne, ^^^ do you remember the bug number ?
<tsdgeos> 614km by car i guess straight line would be a bit less
<Mirv> ogra_: Saviq: I filed a bug tracking among else unity-asset-pool and others regarding their pulling of GTK3 at bug #1436211 - just removing unity-asset-pool is not enough, but fixing the need of it would be beneficial
<ubot5> bug 1436211 in unity-asset-pool (Ubuntu) "Remove GTK3 from phone images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436211
<ogra_> iirc that scope uses geoip data
<cwayne> tsdgeos, ogra_ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rest-scopes/+bug/1421801
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1421801 in Ubuntu Rest Scopes "weather channel scope shows wrong location" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogra_> Mirv, lovely, thanks !
<ogra_> pmcgowan, can we get bug 1436211 on the canonical-system-image radar ?
<ubot5> bug 1436211 in unity-asset-pool (Ubuntu) "Remove GTK3 from phone images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436211
<Mirv> I will try to take care of bug #1436215 when Debian decides what to do about it :)
<ubot5> bug 1436215 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Separate GTK2 dependency from libqt5gui5" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436215
<ogra_> Mirv, i doubt we can get rid of gtk3 though ... unless e-d-s stops using glib
<Mirv> ogra_: well glib is not the problem, gtk3 dep is
<pmcgowan> ogra_, jeesh
<ogra_> oh, i see it now
<Mirv> the eds library only uses libglib, but the question is if e-d-s can be modified to not require GTK3 since we're not using GUI parts of it
 * ogra_ was looking at the wrong package
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but that doesnt look like a quick thing :/
<Mirv> not all good things are quick :)
<ogra_> but free !
<ogra_> :)
<Mirv> good things also come to those who wait
<seb128> ogra_, having e-d-s not pulling gtk should be easy enough, I looked at that previous cycle (and I though I did the change, but maybe not)
<ogra_> seb128, oh !
<speck84> Hy all
<speck84> I wish to do my first app in ubuntu touch
<ogra_> yay
<speck84> Can somebody sop kind and help to fix my ubuntu
<speck84> It's something missing
<speck84> But I don't know what
<speck84> Anyway hello work doesnt work ide
<speck84> Orga can u pls help me out from this crysis
<jgdx> what's missing?
<speck84> First of all not working secondly it keep asking me to install 15.04 amfs but is done several times
<speck84> in a QML project there is not loading I will show u
<jgdx> what directions did you follow?
<speck84> ubuntu deleloper webpage guided me
<speck84> I using Ubuntu 15.04 RC
<speck84> ^$it
<speck84> My phone is nexus 4
<jgdx> what webpage and what step are you on?
<speck84> jgdx
<speck84> the genuin ubuntu
<speck84> Here is my errors
<speck84> http://postimg.org/image/720frk3fh/
<speck84> and another
<speck84> http://postimg.org/image/49btl9sgt/
<speck84> Thats all my problem
<ogra_> bzoltan_, ^^^^
<bzoltan_> bzoltan_: let me see
<ogra_> heh
<speck84> Thx mate I priciate
<speck84> BZOltan are u hungarian?
<bzoltan_> speck84: Yes, I am
<speck84> Me too
<bzoltan_> speck84:  We are everywhere :) We rule the world :D
<speck84> shell we go in to private Bzoltan?
<bzoltan_> speck84:  as you wish
<speck84> thx
<Saviq> cwayne, can you please adopt bug #1446636
<ubot5> bug 1446636 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Scopes] Photos sometimes shows popular Flickr photos instead of those belonging to user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1446636
<cwayne_> Saviq, yep, was moving it over but got pulled into a meeting
<Saviq> tx
<slangasek> ogra_: it's a split of the previous package
<ogra_> slangasek, thanks
<JamesTait> popey, do you know who is the best person to give feedback on the Aquaris user manual? My dad found an error. :)
<popey> JamesTait: victorp i think
<JamesTait> Thanks! :)
<victorp> JamesTait, send me in an email and I will send it to bq
<JamesTait> victorp, perfect, I'll do that. Thanks guys!
<jgdx> mpt, hey, there's a thing I don't understand wrt the apn spec. When you open the editor (dialog), are the text fields empty or prepopulated?
<jgdx> mpt, I've implemented the design and my experience, from using it a while, says it should be populated with the currently active APN.
<mpt> jgdx, of course :-)
<jgdx> mpt, really? :p Are you saying I sometimes have to think for myself?
<mpt> jgdx, it was implied by the citation of bug 1388222, but I’ve just made it explicit. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking?action=diff&rev2=265&rev1=264>
<ubot5> bug 1388222 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "APN editor: only names of existing APNs are visible" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1388222
<jgdx> mpt, awesome. Thanks.
<faenil> tsdgeos: would you happen to know why using mascot instead of art as the source for a card image makes it collapse as if it had no image?
<faenil> the image is shown, but the card is too short
<tsdgeos> faenil: bug? :D
<faenil> xD
<faenil> I don't see why it happens...
<tsdgeos> faenil: can you make it happen with make tryCard?
<faenil> currently they have the same path
<faenil> I can't test that because I'm using custom stuff
<faenil> art and mascot have the same path atm, but one makes the card collapse...
<faenil> (still the image shows, so the path is correct)
<faenil> I wonder if it could have something to do with the mascot being a variant on c++ side, while art is directly a string
<faenil> but I can't see how that should affect anything :/
<faenil> (as long as the image can access that strinG)
<faenil> mm no it's not that...using "result" (which is a string on c++ side) also makes it collapse (but still, the image shows)
<faenil> and the heights are correct..
<tsdgeos> faenil: did you do any change to the card creator code?
<faenil> sure :)
<faenil> I still can't see how modifying the property which feeds an image can cause this, as long as the image can access that property
<nik90> victorp: ping (about bug 1446715)
<ubot5> bug 1446715 in podbird "TWIT podcast download errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1446715
<victorp> hi nik90
<nik90> victorp: hi, in the bug report you mention " While the new version shows the far is full straight away" .. was it version 0.6.beta4 that you tested?
<nik90> victorp: you can check that in Settings->About
<victorp> beta2
<victorp> I can try 4
<nik90> victorp: ah..we improved that behavior in beta4..You can find that in http://nik90.com/podbird-v0-6-call-for-testing/
<victorp> do you have a link to download it?
<nik90> victorp: https://www.dropbox.com/s/f2p4padh2k2shtw/com.mikeasoft.podbird_0.6_armhf.click?dl=0
<nik90> victorp: the issue is that sometime ubuntu download manager returns strange download values and it seems to be a upstream bug. We have already reported it at bug 1420853
<ubot5> bug 1420853 in ubuntu-download-manager "Download percentage bar sometimes goes up to millions of percent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1420853
<faenil> tsdgeos: if I use a hardcoded path it works, if I use art it works, if I use mascot, the image still shows but the size is wrong
<faenil> sounds like a timing issue with the evaluation of the CardGrid card height
<faenil> (I'd think it uses bindings...)
<tsdgeos> may be
<tsdgeos> it's all a bit complex in there
<faenil> yeah
<felipealmeida> has anyone succeeded in using ubuntu touch in samsung s4 or s5?
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> felipealmeida, see that wikipage
<felipealmeida> ogra_: thanks
<victorp> nik90, at the moment the app is refusing to download anything, trying to clean it up
<felipealmeida> ogra_: since ubuntu touch leverages on cyanogenmod, it should not be that hard to port it right?
<felipealmeida> for S5, it is not in the list
<ogra_> we moved to AOSP quite a while ago
<nik90> victorp: ok..all downloaded stuff should be in .local/share/com.mikeasoft/podcasts folder
<victorp> nik90, ok a reboot worked, I can see what you have done in beta4 with an infinite download bar
<victorp> wfm..
<victorp> nik90, I will close the bug
<nik90> :)
<felipealmeida> ogra_: the point is still valid on the porting?
<felipealmeida> if I install the closed source drivers, ofc
<ogra_> you need to rebuild the android tree and remove most of it ... add the ubuntu bits (libhybris and other stuff), patch the kernel to support all required pieces ... and sprinkle your binary drivers in the right places
<ogra_> see the porting guide from the channel topic
<rsalveti> felipealmeida: easy to do if you have an AOSP based port for such devices
<nik90> Elleo: I think if you add qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin, you dont need to add qml-module-qt-labs-settings and qml-module-qtquick-localstorage since they the sdk should already depend on them, no?
<Elleo> nik90: seems not, someone on the ubuntu forums found those packages were missing when they installed
<nik90> Elleo: oh
<pitti> sil2100: can we land https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/generatedApDocs/+merge/256913 now? it's on the images, and we are getting pressed for having a good candidate image
<sil2100> pitti: hey! Let me take a look
<bzoltan_> sil2100: pitti:  that MR is targeting the stagin
<pitti> yeah, we originally had an MP targetting trunk
<pitti> and this got superseded
<pitti> not sure how  this staging branch thing works
<bzoltan_> sil2100: pitti: unless if you want to pull it it from the normal landing process and push it straight to the trunk.
<sil2100> bzoltan_: we'll need to have this released ASAP - do you have any changes staged in staging?
<bzoltan_> pitti:  we have a pretty solid landing process... to avoid regression
<sil2100> bzoltan_: we could get it into staging and then release it as a cherrypick to trunk too
<sil2100> Since I guess this is blocking vivid release
<bzoltan_> sil2100: pitti I have 4 other important changes in the staging. I was about to start a new landing today .. but kalikiana had problems with the license check and Jenkins failed on this MR
<sil2100> pitti: is infinity aware of the problems caused by UITK and that we're waiting for this to be fixed?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: hm, I would say let's release it as it is, as to release staging you'd have to run all the tests, right?
<pitti> sil2100: yes, he asked me to coordinate with you and discuss how we could solve this with you
<bzoltan_> sil2100: pitti: this MR what you want is not effecting the UITK's functionality at all.. so if you want we can push it to the trunk and land it on a fast track
<pitti> the pre-compiled docs shouldn't have a runtime impact, as long as the resulting .debs are the same, right?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: so my idea would be - try getting this to staging as well so that it's merging cleanly and just merge to trunk
<sil2100> And release
<bzoltan_> sil2100: pitti: Yes, landing via staging means about 24h
<sil2100> bzoltan_: ok, the same thing as what I would propose, let's fasttrack it
<pitti> so we could take the original MP into trunk, and rebase staging?
<freerage> Hi, I'm back with my SMS import from android to touch. I managed to convert the android file to the history.sqlite (text_events) to try out but since then imported sent messages (from self) has a busy icon just in the left of the message...
<sil2100> pitti: yeah, something like this
<bzoltan_> pitti:  yes
<bzoltan_> kalikiana: _PING_
<sil2100> bzoltan_: should we make an MP targetting trunk and do a silo with that? Sounds ok?
<pitti> we have that:
<pitti> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/generatedApDocs/+merge/256910
<pitti> so we can land that
<bzoltan_> sil2100: Yes
<sil2100> pitti: let's land that - is this a valid MP still? Or does it need to be resubmitted? As it's in the 'Superseeded' state now
<kalikiana> it will have the same licensecheck problems, though
<sil2100> CI Train won't care about that, but not sure if CI Train will be able to mark it as merged
<sil2100> kalikiana: I think we'll try to resolve those properly for the staging landing, I would opt for ignoring it for the fast-track landing to unblock vivid
<sil2100> kalikiana: are those some serious copyright issues? Or just licensecheck making problems?
<pitti> we can certainly set the state back to "approved"?
<bzoltan_> sil2100: Yes, let's fast track it
<pitti> I can, anyway
<kalikiana> sil2100: the check doesn't recognize the format of the headers - short of that it could ignore the _build folder (works locally), they are MIT as I checked
<sil2100> pitti: ok, if you can then CI Train bot should be able to as well ;)
<sil2100> kalikiana: ok, then it's just the script's fault, thanks :)
<sil2100> pitti: let me create a landing for that
<pitti> cool, thanks
<pitti> sil2100: I saw another landing with an ui-toolkit branch, might that collide?
<kalikiana> sil2100: how do I go about fixing the script? so we'll be able to do a proper landing after this fast-track merge
<pitti> sil2100: ah, not a landing, just in the spreadsheet, so sohuld be fine
<sil2100> kalikiana: I think we might need to bring it up with CI on #ubuntu-ci-eng
<bzoltan_> pitti: sil2100: do you guys want to handle this MR?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: I filled in a landing and assigning a silo :)
<pitti> if I can help with this, please let me know
<sil2100> We're all listed as landers so that any of us can react
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> pitti: I need to create a new MP, it's targetting the wrong branch
<pitti> sil2100: the superseded one? that's still wrong?
<bzoltan_> sil2100: pitti: great! Thanks
<sil2100> pitti: it's targetting lp:ubuntu/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, should target lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit I suppose
<muka> is there a way to call the browser-app from bash or python?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: do you have a moment to help me out in a moment? Since you probably have much more experience to do the -gles changes quickly ;)
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  I will need to go offline in 10 about ten minutes
<sil2100> pitti, bzoltan_: new merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/generatedApDocs/+merge/256970
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  but yes
<sil2100> bzoltan_: ok, no worries, I'll take care of it in case you're not around :)
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  Just branch the lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit/gles change the silo number in the watch file and dch -i it. Add the same version number as the orig.tar.gz of the main UITK package
<bzoltan_> sil2100: look for what the actual changelog head says ... follow that one. Nobrainer :)
<sil2100> bzoltan_: ACK ;) Well, I did that once already, but usually it takes a bit longer for me to make sure nothing is broken
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  ping me if you need help
<sil2100> bzoltan_, pitti: ok, I think I have everything properly building now
<sil2100> bzoltan_, pitti: the -gles counterpart is nor being built as well
<pitti> sil2100: "nor" == "now", I hope? :-) thanks!
<sil2100> pitti: hah, yeah ;) Typo, I meant 'now' ;p
<pitti> sil2100: hm, sholdn't https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-021/+packages have -gles too?
<pitti> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-1-build/100/console says it uploaded it
<sil2100> Yeah, I'm wondering about that ;/
<pitti> sil2100: also, note that -gles is in universe, so that one is actually fine
<pitti> we don't technically need to change that
<pitti> (might still be nicer for easier branch handling, but not vivid-critical)
<sil2100> Well, we generally prefer to keep both in sync, but we can land that later in case it causes problems
<pitti> yes, just pointing it out
<sil2100> I wonder iif there was a rejection
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! Could you give us a hand and check if the recent -gles upload to silo PPA 021 got rejected? Not sure where the e-mails are sent
<cjwatson> sil2100: 2015-04-21 17:22:13 DEBUG   Unable to find ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles_1.2.1485+15.04.20150421.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution.
<sil2100> huh? It didn't build it with -sa, but how did this work before actually?
<sil2100> Let me try uploading that manually
<sil2100> (not to waste time)
<sil2100> pitti: ok, now building, phew
<sil2100> pitti: can you pick this up and poke robru once the silo is built? :)
 * sil2100 needs to jump out now
<sil2100> I'll be back later to check the status
<sil2100> robru: ^ if you could publish silo 21 ASAP it would be cool
<robru> sil2100: sure
<pitti> robru: thanks; we need to get out of the office soon as well
<kenvandine> Elleo, i updated the content-hub test plan to test ebooks with beru now, instead of that test click
<kenvandine> beru with content-hub support is in the store now
<kenvandine> Elleo, and my serialized_content_transfers branch is ready for review now
<robru> pitti: actually core devs have permission to publish silos, but yes I'm around, just ping me when it's ready
<robru> pitti: actually what is the rush? Are you wanting to build an image immediately after it publishes?
<pitti> robru: yes
<pitti> robru: as it's on the ubuntu images, and we need to get a candidate for the final release
<Elleo> kenvandine: okay, cool; will review in the morning :)
<kenvandine> Elleo, thx
<robru> pitti: ok.
<pitti> robru: so I see -gles is building
<pitti> robru: so if you could publish those after they are built, I'd be grateful
<robru> pitti: yes, i will
<pitti> robru: we need to leave the office now, sorry
<pitti> robru: cool, thanks
<robru> pitti: should i be publishing to vivid or the overlay PPA?
<pitti> robru: to vivid please, that's the entire point of the exercise :)
<pitti> kalikiana, bzoltan_, robru: many thanks for your fast help!
<robru> pitti: need merges approved: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-2-publish/48/console
<robru> bzoltan_: ^
<SturmFlut> I suppose the "H" indicator icon tells me that my phone thinks it has a 3.5G connection, an IP address and a matching IP route, right?
<popey> HSDPA ya.
<SturmFlut> popey: Okay, because just now my bq displayed the "H" indicator, but didn't have an IP address nor a route. WiFi was and is off. I toggled flight mode and now it has an IP address and a route.
<popey> known bug i think
<SturmFlut> popey: Do you remember the bug description or even the number? I am browsing through bug reports for network-manager but there's nearly a thousand
 * SturmFlut especially likes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1388130
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1388130 in System76 "Cannot connect to WiFi with Nvidia GPU using nvidia-331, SSD" [Critical,Triaged]
<dobey> SturmFlut: i think you want to look at indicator-network for relevant bugs
<SturmFlut> popey: I think the known issue we're thinking about was https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg11187.html
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Ping
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, hey
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Do you remember if there was a matching Launchpad bug for this report?
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg11194.html
<mzanetti> awe_, ^
<awe_> SturmFlut, https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1435328
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1435328 in ofono (Ubuntu RTM) "Leaving Wifi does not connect to mobile carrier data (GSM)" [Critical,In progress]
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, I've reported this but apparently there are multiple different things and I lost track about them
<awe_> there are multiple bugs with respect to the mobile data connection failing after toggling off wifi, leaving wifi ap range, or just letting the phone idle when on mobile data
<awe_> we believe we have a fix for the root cause of all these issues
<awe_> we have a fix in a silo, and are testing as we speak
<mzanetti> nice :)
<mzanetti> thanks awe_
<awe_> unfortunately I can't give an accurate estimate of when we'll release the hotfix, but pretty sure it will be soon
<awe_> ( hopefully in the next week; but no promises )
<SturmFlut> awe_: Nice, thanks! I just wanted to know if it is being handled, I can wait for a fix.
<awe_> yw
<awe_> keep an eye on the bug for more updates
<SturmFlut> awe_: I just subscribed to it
<awe_> ok, great
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> does it work with Lumia 640?
<SturmFlut> lolcat: Sadly no
<lolcat> Dammit
<lolcat> As far as I can tell the preformance to price ratio on that is awesome, but how would I live with windows on a phone?
<SturmFlut> lolcat: Yeah, the price is incredible, but those Windows phones are pretty locked down
<SturmFlut> In contrast to Windows tablets
<lolcat> SturmFlut: so it is just the bootloader that is the issue? Not the drivers?
<dobey> lolcat: if you could get Android 4.4 running on it, then you could theoretically also get Ubuntu running on it.
<dobey> lolcat: if Android 4.4 won't run on it, it's not likely you'll get an Ubuntu phone image working on it
<k1l> lolcat: "just the bootloader" is a huge barrier.
<lolcat> k1l: I don't quite understand how that works. Like little children broke xbox and playstation
<k1l> lolcat: total different level on the arm stuff in smartphones
<lolcat> k1l: I always thought of ARM as an trivially simple architecture
<k1l> you cant just flash a new firmware to the bootloader and you are good to go. its all that secureboot stuff etc.
<lolcat> k1l: looks like xda can flash any lumnia
<SturmFlut> lolcat: ...with something other than Windows?
<lolcat> SturmFlut: not entirely sure
<lolcat> I have 3g so I cant load unlimited webpages, arrgh
<lolcat> I should order me some 35/35mbit internet
<k1l> since we dont have generic drivers for all the stuff inside the smartphones its a real pain to get that stuff work
<k1l> and the manufacturers only provide blobs and not the sources.
<lolcat> Use the blobs then?
<dobey> we do
<dobey> but i doubt MS has blobs for the Android 4.4 kernel, for drivers for a windows phone
<dobey> but hey, maybe they published an AOSP tree for their phone
<lolcat> dobey: use windows blobs then?
<dobey> lolcat: that isn't possible.
<lolcat> dobey: #reactos begs to differ
<dobey> lolcat: then go bug them to get running on a lumia phone?
<lolcat> dobey: Reactos is a terrible idea and their devs are slower than a glacier
<k1l> dobey: dont compare x86 with arm when it comes to drivers etc.
<k1l> erm, lolcat was meant
<dobey> it's not linux, either. it's a reverse engineered implementation of the entire windows system.
<dobey> and i'm pretty sure windows server 2003 didn't support arm
<lolcat> k1l: Not that different
<lolcat> dobey: I am just pointing out the windows phone thing can be reverse engeneered
<k1l> lolcat: sorry. that is just plain wrong
<dobey> lolcat: sure, feel free to spend your time tearing the hardware apart and reverse engineering it then :)
<lolcat> dobey: not the hardware the windows phone kernel so we can use the driver blobs
<dobey> lolcat: well apparently you already know what all needs to be done, so nothing we can answer you in here :)
<lolcat> I am not that dedicated, I guess I will just buy one phone with ubuntu-touch allready
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-22
<ramrebol_> Hi. I'm from America (and ubuntu user since several years), how can I get an ubuntu phone?
<ramrebol1> Hi. I'm from America (and ubuntu user since several years), how can I get an ubuntu phone?
<dobey> ramrebol1: buy a google nexus 4 and flash ubuntu onto it, or if you want the bq phone, use some service that will accept the package in EU and then forward it to the US for you.
<ramrebol1> thanks dobey
<richi_> Is there a way to terminate open apps? At times I cannot start some applications. I have the impression it's when I have many apps open. After a reboot I can start them again.
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> sil2100, robru: thanks for your help! I'll have a look at the broken ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts test, this stumbles over missing /sbin/initctl (so looks unrelated)
<robru> pitti: you're welcome!
<sil2100> pitti: no worries, hope UITK migrates soon :)
<pitti> sil2100: I'm looking into the failed system-settings-online-accounts test now, that looks really strange
<sil2100> pitti: it can't be caused by this upload, right?
<pitti> sil2100: it would be really curious, as it should have more or less been a no-change upload
<pitti> at least wrt. the resulting debs
<lotuspsychje> the alternative app store app is so nice
<lotuspsychje> filter to all newest apps
<pitti> sil2100: hm, so it fails here:
<pitti> def get_grid_unit():
<pitti>     grid_unit_px = os.environ.get(ENV_GRID_UNIT_PX, None)
<pitti>     if not grid_unit_px and environment.is_initctl_env_var_set(
<pitti>             ENV_GRID_UNIT_PX):
<pitti> calling is_initctl_env_var_set() is busted as there is no /sbin/initctl; so it seems before the GRID_UNIT_PX env var was set?
<pitti> sil2100: so locally I confirm that the test succeeds in vivid, fails in vivid-proposed; meh
<sil2100> uh, by test succeeds in vivid you say the vivid version passes and the one we published not? Or do you mean there's likely some other change in -proposed causing it to fail?
<pitti> I'm investigating that now
<pitti> we also got a new glib2.0 yesterday, so it's between UITK and glib I figure
<pitti> actually no, glib is already in vivid
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10865096/ is the diff of installed packages
<pitti> UITK isn't even there, so it's something else in -proposed
<lotuspsychje> nik90: morning mate
<nik90> lotuspsychje: morning :)
<lotuspsychje> nik90: did you see your article in ubuntu newslettre?
<nik90> lotuspsychje: where?
<lotuspsychje> nik90: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue413?action=show&redirect=UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter%2FCurrent
<nik90> lotuspsychje: issue 413? Yeah I see it now
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu phone news :p
<nik90> oh wow that's pretty cool
<lotuspsychje> : )
<lotuspsychje> your famous enjoy the moment :p
<nik90> :D
<knightwise> anyone using telegram via the command line too ?
<lotuspsychje> knightwise: didnt test myself yet, i downloaded webogram on my ubuntu desktop
<knightwise> lotuspsychje: I have it running on my raspberry pi .. not bad .. just need to find a way to get rid of the verbose messages about people going online and offline
<nik90> lotuspsychje: you should also check out cutegram
<lotuspsychje> whats that do nik90
<pitti> sil2100, kalikiana: oops -- this was by far more than just this change: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/1.2.1485+15.04.20150421-0ubuntu1
<pitti> so yes, that change does break online-accounts
<nik90> lotuspsychje: its also a telegram client for ubuntu written using Qt
<sil2100> pitti: ah! I think I know what happened
<sil2100> pitti: crap, since there was a release to the overlay PPA already...
<sil2100> pitti: ok, let me try doing this manually then
<pitti> sil2100: so I'll reject this
<sil2100> pitti: please do
<lotuspsychje> nik90: wow that looks good
<lotuspsychje> lemme install that
<pitti> sil2100: I can upload the MP directly to vivid, if that helps
<lotuspsychje> http://aseman.co/en/products/cutegram/
<sil2100> pitti: in theory we'd need both the normal and -gles versions to be the same, but hm, I suppose the -gles is not used in desktop
<pitti> sil2100: and then push to the branch (or not, depending on what's easier)
<pitti> sil2100: oh, did -gles already get promoted?
<sil2100> pitti: yeah ;)
<pitti> I guess so
<popey> nik90: not seen the official desktop telegram client?
<popey> desktop.telegram.org
<sil2100> pitti: but hmm... to do that properly you would have to change the version
<nik90> popey: ooh no... /me takes a look
<pitti> sil2100: ok, just let me know what the easiest thing would be now, and whether/how I can help
<lotuspsychje> popey: is that different from that webogram desktop app?
<popey> yes
<popey> its the official desktop client :)
<lotuspsychje> nice
<popey> its great
<lotuspsychje> popey: you got a .deb for that?
<popey> no
<lotuspsychje> compile?
<popey> just download the binary and stick it somewhere and run it
<lotuspsychje> kk
<sil2100> pitti: if it's not a problem for you to simply push the MP directly to the archive, then I guess that will be the fastest ;) I would then force-merge the change to trunk as in theory that's correct
<pitti> sil2100: no, that WFM
<sil2100> pitti: you would have to re-create the upstream tarball though (CI Train does that for us)
<sil2100> pitti: ...or distro-patch it
<sil2100> Well, I leave it up to you ;) But in case you get tired with it, just give me a sign and I'll try to train-publish it
<sil2100> Let's not worry about -gles as well
<pitti> sil2100: that's fine, I just wonder how to unbreak bzr then -- or does that not matter as that represents the overlay PPA alreadY?
<lotuspsychje> popey: delicious!! tnx
<popey> np
<popey> it has an auto updater too
<lotuspsychje> looks pretty neat as the ubuntu touch app
<lotuspsychje> much better then the webogram
<pitti> sil2100: ah no, lp:ubuntu/ubuntu-ui-toolkit still represents what's in vivid
<lotuspsychje> popey: you know if there are plans to add in ubuntu repos?
<popey> i don't. but I don't think it worth it
<lotuspsychje> popey: why not its a decent app no?
<lotuspsychje> even has notification icon, nice!
<popey> lotuspsychje: being a good app isn't the only criteria
<popey> it's a fast moving app, someone would have to keep updating the archive
<lotuspsychje> right
<lotuspsychje> Anyone who claims that Telegram messages can be deciphered is welcome to prove that claim in our competition and win $300,000. You can check out the Cracking Contest Description to learn more.
<lotuspsychje> thats just lovely
<popey> some have ridiculed that claim
<lotuspsychje> hows that
<popey> do a search online, you'll find counter arguments
<pitti> sil2100: I named it ubuntu-ui-toolkit_1.2.1458+15.04.20150422-0ubuntu1.dsc now (test-building ATM)
<pitti> sil2100: I figure the bzr revno is wrong, but at least it's higher than the previous upload, and the debdiff looks good
<sil2100> pitti: don't worry about bzr ;) I might copy the UITK packages to the overlay PPA to make sure all is good, you just use the lp:ubuntu/ubuntu-ui-toolkit branch as a base
<lotuspsychje> popey: ok
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Earth Day! :-D
 * popey switches JamesTait off for Earth Day
<JamesTait> \o/ Free Holiday!
<sil2100> pitti: in the meantime, let me merge in the changes to UITK's main trunk bzr
<pitti> sil2100: so I grabbed the diff from the MP, added a changelog, and the release tag; sohld I push my branch somewhere?
<sil2100> pitti: we'll just merge the changelog entry to lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit later
<pitti> ah, ok
<sil2100> (as all the other changes will be in trunk once I merge and clean the silo)
<pitti> sil2100: some changelog noise on the next upload doesn't matter indeed
<sil2100> pitti: thanks for handling the upload :)
<pitti> sil2100: still building (running tests), then I'll do a binary debdiff (that should be empty)
<sil2100> pitti: and sorry for the mess, what I should have done is release this MP to the overlay PPA, merge in those changes and then maybe distro-patch it on top of current vivid version (or simply manually cherry-picked it)
<pitti> sil2100: no worries; it's release week, all sorts of stuff breaks :)
<sil2100> It's a bit messy when trunk is not showing what's in distro but showing what's in the overlay ;)
<pitti> sil2100: ack, uploaded now
<sil2100> pitti: thanks again!
<pitti> and to you!
<robin-hero> sil2100: I read there will be a quick OTA before the bigger one. What is the ETA of this update?
<sil2100> robin-hero: sadly we still don't have a definite date because of our current big focus on vivid - but I would say it's probably in around 2 weeks if anything :)
<robin-hero> Thanks :)
<sil2100> yw, we'll give some more concrete info once we see how far we are with vivid right now
<sil2100> pitti: I don't see it popping up on LP - did it get rejected?
<pitti> sil2100: infinity just accepted it
<pitti> didrocks, bzoltan_: already asked yesterday, but it's getting urgent now: do new click apps now ship their tests in app/tests/autopilot? I. e. do we need to apply something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/10865250/ to fix test running?
<sil2100> pitti: I asked about that as well
<sil2100> pitti: so that's where it's being kept by default in the default app template
<sil2100> pitti: but it doesn't seem to be a standard... it broke some of our tests since phablet-click-test-setup was looking for them in tests/autopilo
<sil2100> +t
<pitti> most of our clicks still have tests/autopilot/ (or they now all fail to run and nobody told me)
<didrocks> pitti: hum, I have no idea TBH, I didn't follow click apps recently at all
<pitti> sil2100: yeah, current autopkgtest also expects tests/ap
<didrocks> they weren't at the time
<didrocks> (but more than a year ago)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, I asked you because of u-make
<didrocks> u-make doesn't do clicks
<didrocks> it's all "non ubuntu touch developer platform" that u-make supports
<sil2100> pitti: so then it's not only my problem then - when I rised that last week with QA and others, I've been told that 'AP tests should be able to be in different places'
<didrocks> (android, web dev, …)
<pitti> sil2100: sure they can be, but then the manifest needs to specify the path
<sil2100> pitti: indeed
<sil2100> Anyway, bzoltan_ might have more input here :)
<pitti> but for the simple minimal test specification they need to be in a predictable path
 * sil2100 would prefer paths to follow an agreed standard
<pitti> so far the convention has been tests/autopilot/, then tests could just say 'autopilot': 'mytestmodule'
<sil2100> Especially that we have so many different tools, some that are legacy but still used
<pitti> so I mostly wondered whether app/tests/autopilot/ is an actual thing, or whether that was just a single broken click
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  who do I need to help?
<bzoltan_> pitti: there is no rule for where and how to place the tests in the source tree of an app project ... it is all free and itis up to the cmake/qmake project files to handle it. the SDK templates offer one structure.
<pitti> bzoltan_: right, and tests could always write the full invocation into the medadata, but so far we used to have a shortcut if they are in tests/autopilot/
<pitti> bzoltan_: so whatever the SDK creates by default should count as the "recommended convention"
<pitti> bzoltan_: is that still tests/autopilot, or app/tests/autopilot/ now, or something else?
<bzoltan_> the cmake template comes with app/tests/autopilot/ and the qmlproject comes with tests/autopilot/ so I would not say that we have a convention
<bzoltan_> pitti: this part of the project templates are subject of change without any problem... no tool should depend on a non existing convention :)
<pitti> bzoltan_: not depend, but it'd still be nice to provide a convention and make test metadata very simple for that
<bzoltan_> pitti:  would be nice, that is true
<pitti> bzoltan_: so maybe we should add app/tests/autopilot/ and then these two will work
<bzoltan_> pitti: I can sign a convention
<pitti> and everyone who changes that has to specify the full metadata
<pitti> bzoltan_: does that sond reasonable?
<bzoltan_> pitti:  for me yes, but we have no tools or processes to stop app devs from putting their tests under foo/bar/tests/autopilot if they choose to
<pitti> bzoltan_: sure, that's fine
<bzoltan_> pitti:  All right, I will check if we can still change the other templates to have tests in the "correct" place
<pitti> bzoltan_: how do you mean? it would then support both  (app/t/a and t/a)
<pitti> "support" -> if you don't specify an explicit path, I mean
<pitti> if you do, they can be anywhere of course
<bzoltan_> pitti:  yes, precisely
<pitti> bzoltan_: cool, sounds good then; I was mostly interested in whether app/t/a was a single click, or comes from a template
<sil2100> pitti: do you know why the boottest for uitk has 'unknown status'?
<sil2100> It looks like a success to me
<EdwardMorbius> hi, anyone here has a bug with location icon in the taskbar? it disappears sometimes although the location is turned on, reboot fixes it (usually).
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, i think there is one filed
<pitti> sil2100: I haven't seen that one; I'll wait for the next publisher cycle and if it's still the same prod CI
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ do you have a link to that bug so I can confirm it affects me too?
<ogra_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image
<ogra_> must be somewheer in that list
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ thanks I will check
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, bug 1418045
<ubot5> bug 1418045 in indicator-location (Ubuntu RTM) "GPS toggle not really in sync with the location service " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418045
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ I will add to that bug thanks
<pitti> sil2100: oh, it didn't actually run yet, the last result is from yesterday
<sil2100> pitti: ah! My bad, didn't check that ;)
<sil2100> Sorry about the alarm then
 * sil2100 is waiting for it to migrate
<pitti> yeah, we all do :)
<Jack_desktop> Howdy, I was wondering, is a Nexus 7 2012 supported anymore, like can I get a UBuntu Touch image on it working?
<Jack_desktop> And if so how?
<Jack_desktop> Just got to the end of this article to find |grouper| image not found...
<Jack_desktop> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<ogra_> Jack_desktop, no, it isnt supported anymore
<Jack_desktop> ogra_: Damn, thanks for the information... So not even a generic image would work on it?
<ogra_> only the 2013 model (flo) is
<ogra_> not sure what a "generic image" would be ... the tegra driver has serious issues that havent been solved
<Jack_desktop> Oh right, damn, thank you anyway
<jgdx> sergiusens, ping
<sergiusens> jgdx: pong, how urgent? in a fire drill now
<jgdx> sergiusens, I'll send you an email. Not super urgent. Good luck.
<abeato> jgdx, please add awe and me to the e-mail
<jgdx> abeato, all my emails have you guys on the cc field
<seb128> dbarth, mardy, saw https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/17fa7e5c141b8f274aeed2d2f0a358772343f77a ? seems new in vivid
<ogra_> pmcgowan, bug 1447110 for your attention
<ubot5> bug 1447110 in location-service (Ubuntu) "location service fills disk with logs, needs to ship logrotate config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447110
<pmcgowan> ogra_, yeesh
<ogra_> well, not a biggie ... the logs in there accumulated since jan.
<ogra_> as long as we ship something soon all is fine :)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, yeah, can you push that fix ?
<ogra_> sure
<mardy> seb128: I didn't see it, thanks
<seb128> mardy, yw!
<mcphail> Does syslog get logrotated? Mine is getting big
<ogra_> mcphail, it is supposed to be wiped after reaching 20M
<mardy> seb128: did you just see it from errors.ubuntu.com, or did you file it there yourself?
<mcphail> ogra_: ok, probably short of that just now
<ogra_> same for auth.log ... but thats limited to 10M
<seb128> mardy, just e.u.c, I was reviewing the top list to get an idea of what issues vivid users are having
<ogra_> the other logs we dont touch
<mcphail> 20M is quite a lot to hunt through manually, though, if you're looking for clues about a crash and don't know what to grep :)
<ogra_> (i.e. they use distro defaults for rotation)
<ogra_> 20M isnt much on a development phone where the kernel spills the log with 100s of messages per minute :)
<mcphail> I've noticed :)
<ogra_> it is kind of a middle ground between developer and enduser :)
<ogra_> our development devices are way more verbose
<mcphail> here's hoping the flash memory is robust
<ogra_> with that setting we dont need to flip between "developer image" and "enduser image" it works for both
 * ogra_ works since 6 years with flash devices ... i havent seen one die in a long long time anymore 
<mcphail> would an hourly logrotate help? Would limit the amount of data which would have to be uploaded for bug reports
<ogra_> this is what we do ... there is a hourly logrotate run
<ogra_> but the config for the two files above is adjusted
<ogra_> note that syslog doesnt get uploaded btw
<ogra_> only content from /var/crash ...
<ogra_> (and it is pretty rare that we ask endusers to upload syslog manually)
<mcphail> ogra_: ok - sounds like a better system
<Mirv> I just got an user question about how the weather info on Today scope is selected, ie the city it shows weather for?
<popey> Mirv: it uses location data, so nearest city
<Mirv> popey: hmm, and if that doesn't work, it's probably some problem in the location detection?
<Mirv> I can't test obviously since I'm now here where I am :)
<popey> could be.
<Mirv> ok, thanks
<cwayne> Mirv, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rest-scopes/+bug/1421801
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1421801 in Ubuntu Rest Scopes "weather channel scope shows wrong location" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mirv> cwayne: ah.. so it allows selecting it once but it doesn't get updated and user doesn't have the possibility to even change it afterwards
<Mirv> that explains
<cwayne> Mirv, it also uses geoip instead of lat/lng
<cwayne> which the rest of nearby does
<ogra_> i had cases where it worked fine after reboot
<cwayne> its by far the most troublesome scope for me
<Mirv> cwayne: ok, is there a bug about using lat/lng instead of geoip which may be pretty wrong, or would it be covered by that bug?
<ogra_> (like every 50th boot or so it suddenly comes up fine)
<cwayne> Mirv, covered by that bug, it's well-known to that team
<Mirv> cwayne: thanks!
<cwayne> Mirv, np :)
<Mirv> answered the user that will be fixed in future updates + meanwhile the Weather app can be used of course
<Mirv> sil2100: pitti: bzoltan_: can you clarify now what's where regarding UITK?  was it now that vivid archive got reverted to 1.2.1458 (the release before yesterday), the trunk actually reflects what's in overlay PPA?
<bzoltan_> Mirv: I can confirm that the UITK trunk does contain the packaging fix.
<bzoltan_> sil2100: ^
<Mirv> bzoltan_: and so does vivid archive but patched upon the earlier UITK release instead
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I see
<pitti> Mirv: I applied the MP patch on the lp:ubuntu/uitk branch (which was identical to vivid), and uploaded
<Mirv> pitti: ok, and lp:ubuntu/uitk wasn't what was in vivid-proposed because it didn't get to the release pocket, right.
<Mirv> so there was 1.2.1458 -> 1.2.1485 -> 1.2.1458  (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+publishinghistory)
<Mirv> and the archives now have essentially the 20150327 version just with this one fix added
<pitti> Mirv: correct, it never landed
<sil2100> Mirv, bzoltan_: don't worry about this one, I have it covered
<Mirv> sil2100: great, it's good to just understand what happened :) seems all clear now and correct, we're just updating the bazaars to have all changelog entries collected.
<sil2100> Mirv, bzoltan_: so both vivid, overlay-PPA and trunk have the right commits - I still need to release a no-change rebuild of UITK to the overlay PPA
<sil2100> Mirv: leave it all to me
 * Mirv trusts everything into sil2100's hands
<sil2100> Mirv: since we need to release a higher version to the overlay PPA so that the new images don't pull in the vivid version of UITK
<sil2100> Since heh... there's a catch here ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: not true, since vivid version number is lower, 1.2.1458 (it went from newer to older) even thought the date code is newer in vivid
<sil2100> vivid has the same top-trunk modification, but it's missing one version from the overlay PPA - since there was one released already
<sil2100> Oh?
<sil2100> Oh!
<Mirv> Oh! :)
<sil2100> Then excellent ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: then actually let's not do anything - basically we don't have a trunk branch for vivid right now so the direct-commit to vivid mostly should be ignored (or we could create a vivid branch and get that change in it)
<sil2100> Mirv: trunk is pointing to the vivid+overlayPPA and that has all we need, all the correct versions etc.
<sil2100> Mirv: the vivid version of UITK is nothing more than a cherry-pick of the latest change from trunk (and overlay PPA) but without the one unreleased overlay version which is missing in vivid (and unlandable in vivid actually)
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  i am working on the next UITK landing to the overlay PPA. I expect it to land on Friday
<sil2100> bzoltan_: ok, sounds great :)
<sil2100> bzoltan_: (remember to sync staging with the change from trunk though)
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  I have done it already
<pp__> Hello
<pp__> question - just bought ubuntu phone (bq aquaris e45) but it is not recognized by linux mint
<pp__> usb-devices lists the phone correctly
<ogra_> youmean it doesnt show up in mautilus ?
<ogra_> *nautilus
<ogra_> you should see it as MTP device there
<ogra_> (though i have no idea how mint nowadays hacks up the ubuntu packages ... they did pretty bad stuff in the past)
<ogra_> (i thought that got better with recent releases though)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: any update on bug #1392331?
<ubot5> bug 1392331 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Unable to share photos directly on the facebook webapp (or via browser)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1392331
<pp__> do i need to install phablet-tools?
<Mirv> same user asking as was asking about the wrong location on Today scope... I'll answer anyway that sharing from gallery works, but obviously sharing from webapp is needed too
<ogra_> pp__, not for file excange, the 14.04.2 version of libmtp should have all you need (assuming mint doesnt override libmpt)
<ogra_> pp__, for developer mode/adb you need the pahblet-tools version on that old release though
<ogra_> so you should enablethat PPA and install android-tools-adb from there
<oSoMoN> Mirv, no, this one wasn’t on my radar… I’ll take a look
<pp__> i'll try to install android-tools-adb
<Mirv> oSoMoN: thanks, worth having on radar! I can understand the users' wish for that future.
<pp__> it is already installed
<Mirv> even though I understand there's complexity browser <-> content-hub etc
<ogra_> pp__, from the PPA ?
<pp__> ogra_, from ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<ogra_> yeah, that should work then
<ogra_> if you enabled developer mode, "adb devices" should show the phone
<pp__> ogra_, phone is connected via usb, can list it with usb-devices, but cannot see it under home folder
<davmor2> pp__: why would it be under home folder?  You need to the phone turn on an unlocked and it will open a folder automatically in nautilus, if it doesn't you should see it under device on the left hand panel in nautilus, if it doesn't show up there then mint have made modifications we don't know about
<ogra_> pp__, well, thats a mattr of having the latest libmtp ... not sure if mint pulls updates of newer ubuntu vrsions ... worst case there should be a trusty version of libmtp in the pahblet-tools PPA
<pp__> ogra_ and davmor2_, thanks i'll check and give feedback later on
<ogra_> we dont really test against mint ...
<pp__> ok no worries
<Se7> hellou guys
<Se7> I have an update for my photos but he doesn t download
<ogra_> tvoss, for bug 1447110 how many logs do i need to keep ?
<ubot5> bug 1447110 in location-service (Ubuntu) "location service fills disk with logs, needs to ship logrotate config" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447110
<tvoss> ogra_, the last 2 would be good
<ogra_> ok
<BOHverkill> should landscape mode work in document viewer?
<kenvandine> Elleo, please review this too https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/peer_picker_api_docs/+merge/256985
<kenvandine> Elleo, docstring only, easy review
<kenvandine> Elleo, those 2 signals aren't in the online docs, and they are pretty important :)
<ogra_> BOHverkill, i dont think it is there yet
<BOHverkill> k
<BOHverkill> thx
<Elleo> kenvandine: okay
<kenvandine> Elleo, thx
<Elleo> kenvandine: approved
<davmor2> tvoss: you missed out on my favourite line of "More than 1, less than a million" :D
<tvoss> davmor2, ?
<tvoss> davmor2, ENOCONTEXT
<davmor2> tvoss: ogra_ amount of logs to keep
<tvoss> davmor2, :)
<jgdx> abeato, did Context.Preferred land in ofono?
<abeato> jgdx, yes, it did
<jgdx> abeato, good, thank you.
<abeato> np
<kenvandine> artmello, just to confirm, gallery-app is no longer using the content-hub c++ api right?  just QML?
<artmello> kenvandine: I think we are still using the c++ api: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/trunk/view/head:/src/content-communicator.cpp
<kenvandine> bummer... i thought that got ported
<kenvandine> Elleo, in item.h, i didn't append the new setUrl function, i put it after the getter
<kenvandine> i hope that doesn't break gallery
 * kenvandine grumbles about c++
<Elleo> kenvandine: I think that only becomes a problem with virtual functions
<kenvandine> oh right!
<Elleo> assuming Q_INVOKABLE isn't virtual under the hood or anything
<kenvandine> i just had a flashback of malta :)
<Elleo> heh
<artmello> kenvandine: maybe we should propose porting that as a task for next sprint
<kenvandine> it would be good
<kenvandine> i'm pretty sure someone at least took a stab at porting it, maybe nerochiaro?
<kenvandine> it really shouldn't be hard
<kenvandine> and should remove a bunch of code
<artmello> +1 for "remove a bunch of code"
<Elleo> yeah, I think the issue last time it was attempted was probably that images couldn't be moved to ~/Pictures which is possible now with content-hub's moveTo() method
<Elleo> that, and I think there was some magic extension detection stuff to workaround a download-manager issue that has since been fixed
<Elleo> kenvandine: the stream stuff all looks good and works very nicely :)
<kenvandine> Elleo, excellent!
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Next-Ubuntu-Touch-Major-OTA-Update-Will-Change-the-Base-to-Ubuntu-15-04-479062.shtml
<popey> \o/
<studio_> hi
<lotuspsychje> studio_: wb
<studio_> i am still searching, how it is possible under kodi, for exp. to use samba-shares without a cifs.co. is it possible, that they use jcifs or is jcifs also depending from cifs.ko?
<dobey> omfg
<studio_> dobey, what does omfg means?
<lotuspsychje> oh my f*cking god
<studio_> and why that answer?
<dobey> because you've asked about samba a thousand times already and been given answers. why don't you ask the kodi developers what is required for kodi to work with samba shares? i'm sure they know
<studio_> dobey, i as, other peoples, do not understand your answer, would be nice to hive an example in "http://askubuntu.com/questions/602754/is-it-possible-to-mount-samba-shares-with-ubuntu-touch-bq-aquaris-4-5"
<dobey> my answer is understood by the person whom asked the question. i don't know why he hasn't accepted the answer as the answer though
<studio_> maybe they do not understand?
<dobey> my answer is clear and direct
<dobey> person never said that they do not understand
<dobey> in fact, the person replied to another comment on the question, and reitereted my answer, so i'm pretty sure it is understood
<studio_> i told you ... i don't understand your answer :(
<dobey> well it is clear and direct
<dobey> if you cannot understand it, i don't know what to tell you
<studio_> as i said, an example would be nice
<dobey> i dont' know of any examples. i don't need or use cifs.
<dobey> apparently Ghost Command works on the same android device, so i guess that's an example
<studio_> you don't need, nice answer, and yes, kodi also can do
<OerHeks> google chrome uses smbnetfs, i have never done that too.
<dobey> cifs is simplay a network protocol, it doesn't require a kernel module to implement said protocol. kernel module is required to use said protocol as a mountable file system via the kernel vfs layer
<dobey> it's no different than if you wanted to use webdav instead of cifs; it's just a network protocol
<dobey> well if kodi can do it, then it already does it and you don't need to ask the question, because you already have the answer
<studio_> kodi is only working on android, but not on ubuntu touch!
<studio_> cat /proc/filesystems is showing the same on android an ut
<dobey> so ask the kodi devs about problems with kodi?
<studio_> there is no problem with kodi on android
<dobey> well good for kodi on android. maybe kodi doesn't support ubuntu as well
<studio_> ut doesn't support kodi
<dobey> have you even tried to ask kodi develoeprs to help you debug the issue?
<dobey> of course not, kodi isn't a phone
<studio_> what is the different? it is ubuntu, in't it?
<SturmFlut> studio_, dobey: I think there is some confusion here and I might be able to help.
<dobey> studio_: well, if that is the only difference, android apps do not run on ubuntu, so it's no wonder it doesn't work
<studio_> SturmFlut, yes plese, help :)
<SturmFlut> studio_: Ubuntu Touch works differently than the "normal" Ubuntu. It has a different application lifecycle, different package management etc.
<dobey> world of warcraft works on windows and not ubuntu, but that's not ubuntu's fault
<SturmFlut> studio_: What is your use case? Do you just want to copy a file from an SMB/CIFS share, or do you actually need to properly mount the share?
<OerHeks> playonkodi kodiscope kodimote
<studio_> no, i't like to use nfs, cifs and dlna on the ut-device
<studio_> same as ubuntu-tv
<dobey> use nfs and cifs how?
<dobey> there is no ubuntu-tv
<SturmFlut> studio_: Sure, but what exactly do you want to do in the end? Copy files? Stream media?
<studio_> stream media and copy files, yes
<SturmFlut> studio_: Ah, now we're getting there ;)
<studio_> i'd like to see live-tv on the phone from my receiver
<dobey> i guess you'd need to write an application to do that
<studio_> kodi can do :(
<dobey> there are no kodi client streaming apps on the phone yet, afaik
<studio_> there is also no samba-, nfs, nor dlna-client
<SturmFlut> studio_: If you want to stream media over various network protocols, you need a Media Player application which can do that. As far as I know there currently is no such app for Ubuntu Touch which can do that. Maybe the best idea would be to port something like VLC, or even Kodi.
<dobey> sure, nobody said there was
<SturmFlut> studio_: If you want to copy files over SMB or NFS oder another network protocol, you are probably looking for support for those protocols in the "File Manager" app. As far as I know, there was somebody working on that.
<dobey> you could write a dlna client scope pretty easily, and i think the standard media player might be able to play streams over http
<studio_> SturmFlut, when i have seen the videos from "Ubuntu-TV" i asked myself, why they do not use that player in Ubuntu-Touch?
<dobey> there is no ubuntu-tv
<studio_> dobey, is it a fake?
<dobey> and also, phones aren't 46" plasma screens (yet anyway, though they're working toward it)
<lotuspsychje> maybe he means myth ubuntu
<studio_> no, Ubuntu-TV! search on youtube
<SturmFlut> dobey: Well, the official website still says that "Ubuntu TV" is a product. He has a point there.
<dobey> studio_: i don't know what video you're talking about, but there have been no tvs released with ubuntu on them, nor any images to flash on a tv
<dobey> SturmFlut: well, does it have a link to a place to buy one? or an image to download?
<OerHeks> it was just a scope to mythtv https://launchpad.net/~u2t/+archive/ubuntu/bleedingedge
<SturmFlut> dobey: I guess it might cause a bit of confusion if "TV" is mentioned in the same place as all other variants, and without a disclaimer.
<studio_> SturmFlut, android can handle miracast, ut in the moment not. but why ut isn't using the same player as ubuntu-tv?
<SturmFlut> studio_: Let's say that there will maybe be real Ubuntu TVs at some point, but the thing that you saw on YouTube was more some kind of "design study". It hasn't become a full product yet.
<dobey> SturmFlut: there is no ubuntu-tv
<dobey> err
<dobey> studio_: ^^ even
<studio_> SturmFlut, yes, but the "design study" came into real with kodi, and there was no more development on Ubuntu TV
<SturmFlut> studio_: But Kodi doesn't have anything to do with Ubuntu or Canonical or "Ubuntu TV"
<dobey> yeah i don't know why you made that link
<studio_> but it is still in the repo
<SturmFlut> SturmFlut: Kodi was XBMC before and was developed on the XBox, nothing to do with Ubuntu
<SturmFlut> Ups
<studio_> would be nice to get "ubuntu-tv" in the repo
<SturmFlut> studio_: Kodi/XMBC is available for installation on Ubuntu, yes. But it is NOT developed by Canonical. It is just a software package like all others.
<studio_> as i said, i was wondering, that development for ubuntu tv was canceled (on ice) ...
<dobey> kodi is not in the repo
<dobey> there is no ubuntu-tv to put in the repo
<studio_> try xbmc
<dobey> xbmc is not in the repo
<studio_> no?
<dobey> there is no "repo" for installing apps on an ubuntu phone image. apps are installed from the store
<studio_> store?
<dobey> installing legacy apps from the standard ubuntu apt repositories is not supported
<studio_> i never used the store
 * lotuspsychje feels with dobey :p
<SturmFlut> studio_: Have you used an Ubuntu phone yet?
<studio_> yes, and i switched back to android
<lotuspsychje> androis is a nightmare
<SturmFlut> studio_: But the app store is the only real way to install apps on an Ubuntu phone, how did you do without?
<studio_> apt-get install ...
<studio_> apt-get install xbmc
<dobey> *sigh*
<lotuspsychje> studio_: did you unlock dir?
<studio_> yes
<SturmFlut> studio_: There might be the problem. This is not how the phone works. You might still think that it is just a normal Ubuntu installation, but it is absolutely not.
<lotuspsychje> studio_: you cant receive updates anymore after unlocking you know that right
<studio_> SturmFlut, how did you installed usbutils without apt-get install?
<dobey> you don't
<studio_> i installed
<dobey> apt is not supported on the phone images
<SturmFlut> studio_: I didn't, because I had no need to, and I know that apt-get is not the way to do things on the phone
<studio_> dobey, no, so how it was possible? after that lsusb showed me all otg-devices
<dobey> use a chroot
<SturmFlut> studio_: It was possible in that one special case. Because the command is still there and you essentially broke your phone doing it.
<NIN101> why would using apt break the phone?
<dobey> just because it's possible to change the root partition to rw and install something with apt, does not mean it is a supported way of using the phone. you had to break the system to do that.
<studio_> SturmFlut, break my phone to use lsusb?
<dobey> NIN101: / is not very big, and upgrading things through apt can cause problems
<SturmFlut> studio_: If you enable developer mode and use apt-get to install things, your device will no longer receive official updates and/or changed you did will be overwritten by the next update.
<studio_> dobey, what is the "correct way" via the store to install usbutils?
<dobey> studio_: you used the system in a manner other than supported. like, i can use an engine block as a boat anchor, but it was designed to be an engine in a car burning petrol
<dobey> studio_: usbutils is not in the store
<dobey> SturmFlut: or / fills up and it won't boot, or...
<dobey> studio_: but that is irrelevant. the point is that it is unsupported
<studio_> SturmFlut, "your device will no longer receive official updates" that is not correct
<dobey> studio_: you cheated
<studio_> no
<dobey> yes. there is the documented way to make the system writable, and then there is the cheater way of doing mount -o remount,rw
<dobey> the documented way persists writable after reboot, and prevents system image updates from being installed
<studio_> mount -o remount,rw is enable to receive updates after a reboot
<NIN101> what are "system images" anyway? Some kind of diff to the previous, or comparable to a tarball that gets unpacked?
<dobey> NIN101: yes. tarball and/or xdelta (depending on how many revisions away from the update you are), full image tarball is a few hundred MB, deltas are usually < 100 MB
<dobey> depends on how much changed too though, of course.
<NIN101> dobey: thx.
<SturmFlut> NIN101: They are downloaded from https://system-image.ubuntu.com/pool/ , you can take one and look at it. For example ubuntu-d2dfa371c65640e688fd9272b3ede7dbddbfed27f548a0d988c083b1d1c78158.tar.xz should be the latest one for the bq phone.
<NIN101> SturmFlut: ah thx I was just wondering where they are hosted :-).
<studio_> dobey, "maybe" i am wrong, but you allways say "this is unsupported", "that is unsupported" ... have you ever tried to search on a bq phone for nfs like "sudo find / -name *nfs*" ?
<dobey> why would i do that? i don't need to use nfs on my phone. i don't have a bq phone. and i know the kernel is not built with nfs support.
<studio_> ah, yes, "you" do not need that ...
<dobey> why are you trying to make things so personal?
<studio_> i?
<dobey> yes, "you"
<studio_> no, you allways say "i do not need taht"
<dobey> instead of accepting the facts of what is or is not supported on the image, you turn into these tirades about "have 'you' tried to do that?" and such
<dobey> of course i do. i don't need nfs on my phone. if i did need nfs, i wouldn't say i didn't need it
<dobey> i do need bluetooth. but it doesn't work on the nexus 5 yet. i don't go around beerating people and asking them if they searched the entire filesystem for anything related to bluetooth and such though
<studio_> dobey, as i said, i try to figure out. and it seems it has nothing to do with the "image". it seems to be depending from the software what is used.
<dobey> the kernel is not built with nfs support. i don't know how you'd say that has nothing to do with the image.
<dobey> and why am i the one that always ends up explaining this stuff over and over and over again
<studio_> because nfs is working on kodi. android and ut are using the same filesystems on the bq e4.5
<dobey> kodi is not part of the ubuntu image, there is no kodi client player in the store, and legacy applications are unsupported.
<dobey> if kodi doesn't work, ask the kodi developers to help you debug why
<dobey> kodi on android and kodi on ubuntu though, are surely very different things
<studio_> dobey, you do not understand what i am trying to tell you. i do not talk about an kodi- or xbmc-client for the ut-phone
<dobey> then pick more appropriate words for what you are trying to tell
<dobey> you said kodi doesn't work on ubuntu; that is a kodi problem. this is not #kodi
<charles> renatu, could you make a silo for https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1440878/+merge/255725 ?
<studio_> no, my question was, why kodi can handle cifs- and nfs-shares under android but ubuntu-touch can not handle that, even they both use the same filesystems.
<charles> renatu, or maybe add it to 8?
<dobey> studio_: kodi on android is a very different thing from kodi in ubuntu. and the kernel is not built iwht nfs or cifs support as you've already been told 10 thousand times
<studio_> dobey, cat /proc/filesystems is same, on android and ut
<dobey> studio_: that is irrelevant
<studio_> is it?
<dobey> yes, that just lists the filesystems the kernel supports
<studio_> and?
<dobey> and obviously if cifs works on the android version of kodi it is not depending on a kernel module there, and using a userspace library that implements the protocol
<dobey> and the legacy app on ubuntu probably depends on kernel support
<dobey> it is a kodi problem, as has already been stated many times
<studio_> and what about nfs and dlna?
<popey> you could do the same at the application level for those too
<dobey> indeed
<dobey> well dlna doesn't exist in the kernel at all afaik
<studio_> don't need to be supported in the kernel
<dobey> and i don't know what kodi supports on full ubuntu under xorg
<popey> in the file manager we're adding samba support
<dobey> but kodi under mir on a phone with an older kernel version is almost certainly completely untested
<popey> using qsambaclient
<studio_> as i said, kodi is under android supporting dlna-client and server
<popey> and in the future, it probably will on Ubuntu phone too
<popey> but not yet
<dobey> kodi on android is not kodi on ubuntu
<dobey> stop trying to compare them as equals
<studio_> dobey, i do not like to compare ut with android, but i compare it with debian
<popey> 19:27 < studio_> no, my question was, why kodi can handle cifs- and nfs-shares under android but ubuntu-touch can  not handle that, even they both use the same filesystems.
<popey> you directly compared kodi on android and kodi on ubuntu touch right there!
<dobey> studio_: i'm not talking about the OS, i'm talking about kodi
<dobey> gah
<dobey> why can't my nexus 5 recieve MMS any more :(
<studio_> popey, i also use some rpi's and i have no problems with them
<popey> great
<studio_> fore sure :)
<popey> Ok. Do you have a question that we can help with?
<popey> Or are you going to just continue to complain that kodi / samba / nfs doesn't work?
<popey> Because it's getting quite tiring for everyone concerned to keep going over this again and again.
<studio_> popey, i asked about jcifs, but still no answer
<dobey> java is not used on ubuntu phones
<popey> you're asking about kodi though
<popey> a kodi question, not an ubuntu question
<studio_> popey, no, the general question was why it is working on xbmc/kodi  when ut and android are using the same filesystems
<popey> ok, that's been answered
<popey> xbmc and kodi use userspace libraries.
<popey> next question?
<studio_> is it possible to adapt the same in ut?
<popey> adapt what?
<studio_> :(
<dobey> feel free to write the code, sure
<popey> Are you asking if it's possible to adapt kodi / xbmc?
<dobey> i'm sure the kodi developers can help you figure out how to get userspace cifs/nfs/whatever working
<dobey> and make a suitable interface for phones perhaps
<renatu> charles, is already there :D
<studio_> popey, adapt nfs and cifs for exp. in the filemanager?
<charles> renatu, \o/
<charles> mzanetti: ^
<charles> mzanetti, silo 8 should have the .setSecondsBeforeStart(0) fix
<studio_> or video-player?
<popey> studio_: i have already said, we're adding samba support to file manager.
<popey> studio_: next question.
<mzanetti> cool :)
<dobey> popey: whaaaaaaaaat is the air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?
<popey> :)
<ogra_> an european one ?
<studio_> popey, "studio_: next question." nfs and dlna?
<popey> studio_: we have no plans to add nfs to the file manager, dnla makes no sense in a file manager
<kenvandine> dnla in the video scope might be cool though
<dobey> it would be very easy to write a dlna client scope
<studio_> maybe not filemanager, but media-player
<popey> maybe
<studio_> ok
<popey> i dont know, i dont work on that
<dobey> media-player itself wouldn't get dlna; it just needs to be able to stream from http or rtsp or whatever
<kenvandine> yeah, it should be something the scope handles
<dobey> there could be a dlna scope written though, and then music, photos, and video scopes could aggregate from it
<dobey> i just want to know why my receiving mms isn't working any more though :-/
<ogra_> dobey, check the nuntium log
<dobey> ogra_: where is that exactly? i don't see any logs in .cache/nuntium
<ogra_> upstart iirc
<dobey> ah, upstart
<dobey> 2015/04/22 14:28:13 Error cannot decode media type for field beginning with 0x28@2
<dobey> hmm
<popey> studio_: any more questions?
<studio_> popey, sorry since i switched back to android, because ut was "in the moment" not useable for me, no.
<popey> studio_: ok.
<elopio> sergiusens: last week you mentioned a book about android testing, but I was a little drunk and can't remember anything details.
<elopio> do you have a link? did I imagine it?
<ogra_> elopio, you were drunk ? at a sprint ?
<ogra_> impoossible !
<elopio> ogra_: weird, right? And listen to this: I wasn't the only one!
<sergiusens> elopio: How Google Tests Code
<ogra_> geez !
<sergiusens> elopio: http://www.amazon.com/Google-Tests-Software-James-Whittaker/dp/0321803027
<ogra_> popey, i guess we can drop the phased upgraes note from the topic
<dobey> elopio: did you bring more guatemalan rum?
<elopio> thank you!
<dobey> ogra_: any idea about that error from the nuntium log? should i file a bug somewhere?
<elopio> dobey: no no, they don't sell it in my airport and I went directly to the US.
<ogra_> dobey, yo probably should, at least for tracking the N5 issues
<dobey> elopio: ah
<dobey> i can send MMS just fine though :-/
<ogra_> i sadly have not much clue about nuntium or the mms protocol ... sergiusens used to be our specialits ...
<dobey> ah ok
<ogra_> but then snappy snapped him and now he is swallowed :)
<dobey> hrmm
<ogra_> snappy will eat all of us one way or the other :)
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bugs filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | OTA-3 released
 * ogra_ looks forward to that day ... no more questions about apt  then ;)
<sergiusens> dobey: you are on a us carrier I bet, the same one as kenvandine
<sergiusens> dobey: there's already a bug for that
<ogra_> popey, thanks !
<dobey> sergiusens: yeah i am on t-mo
<dobey> sergiusens: and i just found the bug from jdstrand about it
<sergiusens> dobey: I had a partial fix, but I'm always afraid to land those as it requires testing all over the board
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nuntium/+bug/1360403
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360403 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "MMS does not work with T-Mobile US" [High,Triaged]
<dobey> is i guess what i'm hitting?
 * ogra_ cheecks why that is against lxc-android-config 
<dobey> ask cyphermox i guess
<ogra_> ah, i see the comment now
<kenvandine> oh... i used to miss mms...
<kenvandine> guess i've lost hope now :-p
<studio_> ehm, was ut ever working with german t-mobile?
<ogra_> why wouldnt it
<studio_> never got an configuration for it
<dobey> you probably need to tweak the APN to use ip instead of ipv6, at least for data
<kenvandine> dobey, i think that's only in the US
<ogra_> you might need to add APN data though ... using the APN editor
<studio_> ogra_, the android-version shows me an configuration for t-mobile and for exp. mms. but ut never made that
<ogra_> my test sim is congstar, which is a t-mobile sub ... i didnt have to do anything, worked OOTB
<studio_> ogra_, have you ever send or received an mms?
<ogra_> yes, for testing
<ogra_> 3 or so in my life ... sending postcards is cheaper than sending MMS :P
<studio_> yes for send and receive?
<ogra_> yes
<studio_> hmm ...
<cylonmath> is there any useful app you suggest for me to download? Seems there are not much apps in store yet.
<ogra_> but t-mobile itself might need you to edit the APN data
<ogra_> the editor is in the mobile settings page
<cyphermox> that was an issue specific to t-mo in the US
<cyphermox> because ipv6
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> cyphermox, there are issues with german APN db entries though ... that require people to use the editor
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> should file a separate bug then so that we can add the settings to the apn database
<ogra_> i think there is one ...
<ogra_> just dont have the number handy ... but it is being handled
<ogra_> the android db we use as base issimply not complete
<cyphermox> it never will be
<jgdx> ogra_, if you file bugs against the apn side of Settings, could you tag it 'apn'?
<ogra_> jgdx, if i do that i'll try to remember
<jgdx> ogra_, and maybe take a peak at the 30 there already :)
<jgdx> thanks
<ogra_> uh. why me :P
<jgdx> just in case it's a duplicate
<jgdx> not suggesting you fix them, though if you have some spare time…
<ogra_> lol
 * ogra_ looks up "spare time"
<cwayne> ogra_, im pretty sure that's made up and doesn't exist
<dobey> cylonmath: the apps you need. like maybe untappd
<ogra_> yeah, cant find anything on the internet about it
<ogra_> dobey, ! to celebrate the german beer putity day !! that is tomorrow :)
<ogra_> *purity too
<cylonmath> dobey, too bad I'm a Muslim and I don't prefer drinking :)
<cylonmath> seems a funny app though
<jgdx> ogra_, :)
<dobey> ogra_: yay. every day is beer day :)
<ogra_> http://www.bierengezondheid.be/index.php/articles/en/cid=24/aid=2216/
<ogra_> funnily the only english article about it is belgian ...
<ogra_> cwayne, given mos of our users are germans you should really call out an untappd event tomorrow or some such ;)
<ogra_> *most
<dobey> well i managed to salvage an mms with wget and ghex
<cwayne> ogra_, ha, yeah!
<ogra_> dobey, now just script it :)
<taiebot> On devel-proposed mako the app Falling blocks is constantly proposed as an update. Is there a bug for this?
<dobey> ogra_: or someone could just fix stuff to work on t-mo us :)
<ogra_> cwayne, you need a "breaking news" function for the scope and a web crawler ... probably even localized so the user can get local beer news
<ogra_> dobey, deatils ...
<ogra_> *details
<dobey> ogra_, cwayne: or just make Today and Nearby aggregate from Untappd :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> how do you feel ? "like finding the next beer fest"
<kumala> Hi, I started using ubuntu touch with the bq phone. I soon realized some improvements were needed. Now I would like to know, where can I follow the development efforts?
<ogra_> here is a good place .... there is also a mailing list and a G+ community
<ogra_> the mailing list gets daily reports from  the landing team about what landed
<kumala> cool, do you recommend any of those in particular? If not, I will probably hang around here for some time.
<ogra_> well, whatever suits you best :)
<kumala> Can you point me to said mailing list?
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<kumala> thanks ogra_ I will try to follow up a bit.
<AmiGoZ> Hi all,  is it possible to install ubuntu touch on meizu mx4? I know it is already devices with touch built-in
<ogra_> AmiGoZ, i doubt you can easily unlock the bootloaders on the android version
<AmiGoZ> I have already unlocked on flyme...
<ogra_> well, there is a port going on but not done yet, once there are public images for this and you have a properly unlocked bootloader it might be possible to install that ...
<SturmFlut> ogra_: AFAIK the international version has an unlocked bootloader
<ogra_> SturmFlut, oh, i didnt know that ? people always told me you cant unlock them at all
<SturmFlut> ogra_: I think that was because up till a week ago or so people only got the imported chinese version
<AmiGoZ> Actually it is built in option in my country...
<AmiGoZ> My quistion is if port is already done and where i can download it?
<ogra_> no, not done yet
<ogra_> once it is it will be published indeed
<AmiGoZ> Any release dates?
 * ogra_ doesnt know 
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-23
<dholbach> good morning
<duflu> dholbach: Good afternoon
<dholbach> hi duflu
<Nirmik_Kale_RnD> memory_used, memory_allocated, cpu_used, cpu_allocated
<Nirmik_Kale_RnD> sorrry
<ogra_> quite some statement though...
<Mirv> pstolowski: does app installing from store use DBus at some point, somehow?
<Mirv> pstolowski: we've a silo affecting QDBus (only) and a suspicion that app installation has more problems than before with it
<Mirv> or alecu ^
<pstolowski> Mirv, dbus is used to monitor installation progress
<pstolowski> Mirv, (for the progress bar in the preview)
<Mirv> pstolowski: ok. if there'd be a dbus error during installation, would there be an error log somewhere?
<Mirv> pstolowski: this is about silo 018 that has a fix for the blocker bug of unity8 hanging on boot sometimes, which started appearing when libusermetrics started using more DBus in February, and the only solution is to fix the QDBus with a huge patchset from upstream
<pstolowski> uh
<pstolowski> Mirv, apps store scope just passes dbus object path to unity8 dash and doesn't interact with dbus directly (at least when it comes to installation); probably unity8/dash logs are first to look at
<Mirv> pstolowski: ok, thanks
<Saviq> tvoss, Q: we're working on persisting suspended app screenshots so that we don't keep them all in memory and can unload them as needed... having done that, if you reboot when you've had an app open and start it again, it will show the screenshot, assuming the app will restore
<tvoss> Saviq, unload them as in unload the screenshot or unload the app?
<Saviq> tvoss, app's not there by then (it's OOM'ed)
<tvoss> Saviq, ack
<Saviq> tvoss, i.e. we only use the screenshot if the app's OOM'ed, or starting
<tvoss> that sounds good
<Saviq> tvoss, [...] which feels correct in how our lifecycle is meant to work, but almost no apps currently do restore
<tvoss> Saviq, aha ... so we have an issue with a visual glitch switching from stored screenshot to first screen provided by app?
<Saviq> tvoss, well, yeah, and some weirdness that you start the app but get the screenshot straight away
<Saviq> tvoss, it'll be reduced if/when we persist the right edge stack
<tvoss> Saviq, mind elaborating on the first statement?
<Saviq> tvoss, today, if you start the app after boot, we show the splash screen
<Saviq> tvoss, and since apps don't restore, this looks consistent because on reboot the apps just start from scratch
<Saviq> so splash screen → "fresh" app
<tvoss> yup
<Saviq> obviously when they're OOM'ed, it looks wrong too, because it's then screenshot → "fresh" app
<Saviq> but now we'd extend that ↑ behaviour to reboots, too
<Saviq> which, again, feels "correct", because we never said a reboot resets apps (or did we?)
<Saviq> but from a user perspective might feel weird
<nhaines> Saviq: it's what Android 5.0 does, at least.
<nhaines> It does feel slightly weird, but you get used to it.  :)
<Saviq> nhaines, good enough for me :)
<Saviq> at least now we'll nudge app devs to start restoring state
<tvoss> Saviq, yup @restoring state. do you know the state of the SDK support facilities in that case?
<tvoss> Saviq, probably a cross fade from screenshot to first app frame might be helpful, too?
<Saviq> tvoss, there is https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.StateSaver/
<tvoss> bzoltan_, ^
<tvoss> bzoltan_, do we have any idea how the adoption rate by developers is? also: iiuc, this is opt in?
<Saviq> tvoss, yeah sure, we can also apply some effect on the screenshot (desaturation was one idea) while it's loading
<Saviq> tvoss, an activity indicator in the middle of the screenshot likely makes sense, too
<tvoss> Saviq, yup, I think we should stick to "correct", minimizing visual disturbance when going from screenshot -> first frame
<Saviq> tvoss,
<Saviq> ack
<Saviq> tsdgeos, confirmed ↑
<tvoss> Saviq, is there an easy way to get a simple video of "no effects", "with crossfade", "with desaturation"?
<mcphail> I like the idea of desaturating the screenshot
<nhaines> I think you should do a pallete cycle like those old DOS demos.  Ambient demoscene loading music optional.
<tvoss> Saviq, just to make sure stakeholders can comment on the MP without understanding the code?
<Saviq> /we should stop calling it screenshot, it's an app-shot ;P
<Saviq> tvoss, sure
<mcphail> my apps would benefit from being taken out and shot
<mcphail> Saviq: beyond the StateSaver, is there a way for apps to save their state if shut down cleanly? A hook or signal which would allow a write to the config file?
<tvoss> true @appshot
<Saviq> mcphail, you can do whatever you need when your app becomes inactive
<Saviq> mcphail, you *should* even
<mcphail> Saviq: so if a user swipes away the app, how do I save state?
<Saviq> mcphail, right, that's a different pair of pants, and we'll likely resume the app in that case and let you know to shut down cleanly
<Saviq> tvoss, ↑?
<tvoss> mcphail, no need to, you will always receive a signal prior to suspension with a grace period before you are being shot
<Saviq> tvoss, no, but when the user swipes the app away
<tvoss> Saviq, no need to
<Saviq> tvoss, we need to let it know to actually clear state
<tvoss> Saviq, nope, not really
<tvoss> Saviq, that's unfocused, but nothing more
<Saviq> tvoss, no, swiped away in the spread
<Saviq> tvoss, as in closed
<Saviq> tvoss, when you launch the app again after that, you don't want it to restore
<tvoss> Saviq, ah okay, so actively closed: I *think* we send the same signal
<tvoss> oh okay, got it now :) sorry, need coffee
<tvoss> so yeah, about to be closed might make sense here
<Saviq> tvoss, not sure what ubuntu-app-launch does now, but it'd need to resume and SIGTERM, likely
<tvoss> Saviq, so yeah, it would need to resume if suspended, then deliver notification, then sigterm
<tvoss> hmmm, or could we leverage sigterm and a subsequent sigkill if app takes too long ...
<Saviq> why notification, sigterm not enough?
<Saviq> tvoss, yup, that's what upstart does already
<tvoss> as long as we expose sigterm in an easily consumable way: fine as well
<Saviq> tvoss, you generally get 5s after sigterm
<tvoss> yup
<tvoss> remembering now
<tvoss> so we should check if sigterm is translated/available in QML
<tvoss> bzoltan_, ^
<Saviq> tvoss, http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-window-window.html#closing-signal
<mcphail> +1 - signal handling from qml would be great
<tvoss> Saviq, I would be surprised if sigterm is mapped tbh
<Saviq> tvoss, it is
<Saviq> tvoss, if you Ctrl+C qmlscene, the window just gets closed
<tvoss> Saviq, okay, that's probably fine then
<Saviq> tvoss, /me just not sure if MainView is a Window, it likely should be
<Saviq> it's not atm, but you can probably wrap a MainView in a Window to get the same
<ogra_> i dont think MainView is an actual window, only a fraction of it ... i.e. you cant fullscreen it properly
<tvoss> Saviq, one other bit is: this works in single-surface scenarios. the more general approach would be to have the signal on the app instance
<karni> search box in header (Messaging, Phone, for instance) does not pop the keyboard in vivid-proposed. is this a known bug?
<karni> open Messaging -> hit search -> search box shows up focused, no keyboard
<Saviq> tvoss, yeah true, just confirmed closing isn't emitted on Ctrl+C
<ogra_> kemmko, would you mind to take care of bug 1445106 ... i know we had a similar one before but cant find it
<ubot5> bug 1445106 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Notifications turn the screen on" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445106
<kemmko> ogra_: having a look now
<ogra_> thanks !
<kemmko> ogra_: assigned the corresponding designer but pasted a link to the new notifications spec, the desired behaviour should be defined there
<ogra_> kemmko, awesome, thanks :)
<kemmko> ogra_:  no problem at all :)
<brunch875> good morning!
<AlanBell> how do I update apps that are updated in the store?
<AlanBell> or how do I get the updated version rather
<ogra_> AlanBell, they show in the updates in system-settings
<ogra_> (unlkike system updates you dont get a notification for them, so you need to manually check there)
<AlanBell> I see
<AlanBell> and I wasn't looking there because I made it writeable
<ogra_> writable rootfs doesnt change the upgrades :)
<ogra_> (system-image upgrades will revert all your changes though)
<AlanBell> indeed, it just changes my probablility of looking in the right place
<ogra_> heh
 * AlanBell installs 25 updates
<richi__> Is it possible to have alternative keyboards on ubuntu-touch like with android? Or at least configure more meaningful long-press events?
<beuno> richi__, not yet, but we certainly have our eye on that feature
<bzoltan_> tvoss: ack, i look after it
<richi__> beuno: Above the keyboard are special key combinations that are valuable for a lot of use cases. But Ctrl-B for tmux is missing.
<richi__> beuno: That's in the terminal app.
<ogra_> richi__, you can define that part of the terminal app via json files yourself
<ogra_> richi__, https://swordfishslabs.wordpress.com/2015/02/27/json-profiles-in-ubuntu-terminal-app/
<Saviq> nhaines, FYI bug #1447566
<ubot5> bug 1447566 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Need to expose API to notify about user closing the app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447566
<Silex> does anyone know if someone is working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/messaging-app/+bug/1436979 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1436979 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "BQ-Ubuntuphone: can not copy Text from SMS" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> i think we have general copy/paste issues which are on the roadmap to be fixed, yes
<ogra_> yeah, not specific to apps at all ...
<ogra_> the toolkit needs to fix tht
<Silex> popey: good. It's very annoying that "Telegram" is a better app than the basic SMS messaging app in that regard
<Silex> (in Telegram you can copy/forward)
<ogra_> just convert all your friends to telegram then ... bug fixed ;)
<Silex> :)
<Silex> I'm a C++/Qt dev and I started looking into fixing some bugs, I have to get used to QML but it looks fairly similar to js
<Silex> How easy it is to test stuffs? Just clone some bazaar branch, make some changes & run it in the SDK simulator?
<popey> Silex: yeah, the emulator isn't in a great state IMO
<popey> better off using a device
<ogra_> i even edit and test on the phone directly ... just in the /opt/click.ubunt.com/ dir of the app
<ogra_> QMl is simple enough for doing that
<Silex> popey: I own an Aquaris 4.5 BQ
<jgdx> You can copy whole messages from the messaging app
<Silex> jgdx: really?
 * Silex tries
<jgdx> Silex, drag message to left
<Silex> holy cow
<jgdx> not sure it's in r21 though
<Silex> cool!
<Silex> never noticed there was options there
<Silex> I noticed left drag in other apps but never right drag
<richi__> ogra_: this is great. Thanks for the URL. I'll do that.
<Silex> popey: alright, I'll try to make a patch for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1442518
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1442518 in Ubuntu Clock App "Enabling alarm after midnight schedules it for the next day" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Silex> popey: this sounds easy to test & fix, so basically with my connected phone I can cross-compile & replace the alarm app that runs on my phone?
<nik90> Silex: hi, I just noticed the bug this morning
<nik90> Silex: let me know if you need help with building and testing it.
<Silex> nik90: yeah it's kinda annoying. As a workaround, quickly edit the alarm and save it
<Silex> nik90: I'm starting to get my hands into ubuntu touch dev, so I need to understand how the basic workflow goes
<nik90> Silex: I was going through the code logic that does the rescheduling, but am yet to find a solution.
<Silex> nik90: yeah as posted in the comment, the code *looks* correct, I think the bug is deeper in the alarmModel
<nik90> Silex: the alarm model is provided to the clock app by the Ubuntu SDK..clock app just add/removes alarms from the model.
<Silex> nik90: good to know
<Se7> hi guys
<Se7> i ve got 2 update, telegramm and my photo but they didn t downloading
<Se7> i m connected on wifi
<Silex> Se7: I had these this morning, upgraded fine. Try rebooting your phone?
<Silex> nik90: any idea which one of these to look at? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team
<nik90> Silex: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging
<Se7> already had a reboot i will try again
<Silex> nik90: thanks, I looked in the one without "staging"
<nik90> Silex: usually fixes and new features land in staging before being copied over to trunk
<nik90> Silex: sdk devs expect development to happen in staging
<Silex> nik90: alright. I'll grep my way into finding the alarm model :)
<nik90> Silex: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging/files/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/
<nik90> Silex: if you have any questions regarding the alarm model, it is best to talk to zsombi on #ubuntu-app-devel
<nik90> Silex: he is the sdk dev working on it
<Se7> still not downloading :(
<popey> mardy: ralsina you joining us in #ubuntu-touch-meeting ?
<mardy> popey: one sec
<Silex> nik90: thanks for all the infrmations
<mcphail> 4 weeks of using UT and I forgot how to switch apps in android...
<ogra_> yeah, the missing right swipe is annoying
 * ogra_ remembers that from 1y ago when he still touched android phones 
<mcphail> perhaps I should file a bug
<jgdx> ogra_, switching on ios–what a nightmare
<ogra_> haha
<cwayne> mardy, yo, is there any doc for creating a account-plugin for a non-oauth based provider?
<jgdx> i own an ios6 ipad and I spend 90% of the time pressing 'the one button'
<mardy> cwayne: not really, but you can look at the owncloud one: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~danielholm/owncloud-app/trunk/files/head:/plugin/qml/
<cwayne> mardy, interesting, thanks. and owncloud is *just* user/pass?
<Silex> nik90: I think I maybe found it
<Silex> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/ucalarm.cpp#L133
<Silex> in line 166, if alarmDate compares *only* the date and not the time, the our bug will happen
<Silex> if it compares the time too, then the bug is somewhere else
<Silex> s/the our/then our/
<mardy> cwayne: it's hostname, user and pass
<Silex> ah no, it also compares the time
<jgdx> Silex, nik90: One thing about alarms, when I set one at night (usually around 23-01), I'm always a bit suprised that it suggests setting the alarm 30 minutes ahead of time.
<jgdx> I think ios got that right, now + 8 hours or something
<nik90> jgdx: clock app usually rounds up the time to the closest multiple of 5...so if you press add alarm at 23:01 ... it should show 23:05 and you can decide to keep that or change it.
<nik90> jgdx: does it show you 23:30 instead?
<jgdx> Wellark, the icon in the indicator is an alarm clock, used for waking people up :)
<jgdx> nik90, ^
<jgdx> who sleeps for 5 minutes?
<mcphail> jgdx: me - this morning when I missed the snooze button :)
<nik90> jgdx: well not like that, for instance now its 14:45 here..and when I open the new alarm page, it will show 14:45.. you can then change that to whatever time you want..its basically rounding of is what I meant to say
<nik90> jgdx: which is why I am curious to know why it suggested setting the alarm to 30 minutes ahead of time
<jgdx> nik90, I meant 5, I just guessed
<nik90> jgdx: so what exactly do you want alarms to show?
<jgdx> nik90, now + 8 hours
<nik90> jgdx: and what If I want to set an alarm for the next hour?
<jgdx> if I want to boil eggs, or do something in one hour I use a timer
<nik90> jgdx: people take power naps which last an hour or two. ... in which case a one-time alarm can be used
<nik90> jgdx: true, but clock app doesnt have a timer
<jgdx> it will
<nik90> in fact there is no timer for ubuntu touch yet
<jgdx> that's a good point though, I thought there was a timer
<jgdx> nik90, is that tracked?
<nik90> yeah it is, let me try to find a bug
<jgdx> nik90, bug 1427566
<ubot5> bug 1427566 in Ubuntu UX "[Clock] Add timers functionality" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427566
<nik90> there you go :)
<jgdx> nik90, good feedback from you in that bug
<nik90> jgdx: If you think that the new alarm page should set the default time to be "now + 8hrs", please create a bug report with a clear explanation as to why it should be so and I can take it up with the design team.
<nik90> jgdx: Android doesn't do it..so may be there is a good reasoning to just use the current time
<jgdx> nik90, that wish implies the presence of a timer, though
<robin-hero> nik90: jgdx: I don't like the "current time + 8 hours" idea
<robin-hero> which OS doest this in that was?
<robin-hero> *eay
<robin-hero> *way
<jgdx> robin-hero, I thought ios did this, but I don't have one in front of me
<nik90> robin-hero: well it is just an idea that we are discussing..if it is a valid use-case then I don't see why we can't use it
<robin-hero> nik90: Of course, but this is very weird for me :) I use the alarm for many other things, not just for wakeup :)
<nik90> robin-hero: fair enough
<jgdx> could be ios merely suggested the last alarm time, or alarm interval
<jgdx> which could make more sense for robin-hero and myself
<jgdx> s/last/most recently used
<alecu> Mirv, pstolowski: hi, I'm catching up with the backlog regarding silo-18, dbus and installations
<alecu> Mirv: did you guys found the issue? should I take a look also?
<Mirv> alecu: pstolowski: the problem is that with that silo U1 account gets removed upon reboot and/or clicking Install button, although if the account is readded installing apps works for the duration of that boot.
<alecu> Mirv: weird. The u1 account should only be removed if the credentials are no longer valid; I find it very strange that it would be removed on installation.
<Elleo> nik90: what's your opinion on screenshots for the next podbird release, I'm thinking of maybe making them with the new header in vivid as it looks nicer (the counter argument being that it won't match exactly what the user will see until the vivid upgrade), what're your thoughts?
<nik90> Elleo: it does look nicer but it will be inconsistent though..how about we update the scrreenshots when OTA-4 based on vivid lands instead?
<Elleo> nik90: could do
<nik90> Elleo: the issue is that in the dark theme, the app header is barely distinct from the app content and is a tiny bit confusing
<nik90> the header divider needs to be a bit more visible in the dark theme
<Mirv> alecu: so the silo changes DBus behavior, and it appears the account probably gets removed when a DBus request fails in some way
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, I guess; I'm not espeically fussed about it being a bit faint, as users are familiar with the idea of the header and there's enough cues there to show that it is a header
<nik90> Elleo: btw are you creating the click at the moment? We got 100% translations for russian this morning, you will need to import the translations and merge them to trunk manually before uploading click to store.
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, I'm going to do a manual import
<Elleo> nik90: won't be doing the release until after work though
<nik90> ok
<nik90> Elleo: regarding the screenshots, its your call. Its just a smart part of the app screenshot which does make it look really modern
<Mirv> alecu: maybe it could be more fault tolerant, but of course it's the silo's fault most likely unless the accound handling made wrong assumptions on previous Qt behavior
<alecu> Mirv: yes: " it appears the account probably gets removed when a DBus request fails in some way" sounds very likely.
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, and I like the fact that it means the "Add New Podcast" page gets its full title, which gets truncated with the old header
<Elleo> nik90: but I'm kind of on the fence
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so with silo18 the ubuntuone account is randomly lost on reboots but not without silo18?
<alecu> Mirv: I'm talking to marcustomlinson, that worked on the integration of the scope frameworks with online accounts, and he tells me that the scopes are using a library provided by online accounts. And that it's likely that this library is using dbus to call online accounts itself
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> Mirv: weird
<tsdgeos> :D
<alecu> mardy: do you know if the online accounts library uses qtdbus to talk to online accounts proper?
<Mirv> alecu: thanks, that's another useful piece to know in this puzzle!
<alecu> Mirv: is the account lost on reboots or on installation?
<mardy> alecu: libsignon-qt (and the QML bindings do), but the account part it an in-process SQLite DB
<marcustomlinson> mardy, alecu: it may be an issue in QDBus used from OnlineAccountsClient::Setup() that we use in the shell:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/trunk/view/head:/client/OnlineAccountsClient/setup.cpp
<Mirv> tsdgeos: of course OA could be made more fault tolerant, but it's likely QDBus is simply still broken even though all our other issues with the patch set are gone
<Mirv> alecu: on a reboot, but not always. also, the first click of Install on the app after upgrading to the silo removes the account, but not if upgrade is done first and then account is added - app installations then work for the duration of that boot
<alecu> "for the duration of that boot" is what makes no sense to me! :-(
<Mirv> yeah, it feels weird, but it certainly looks like that. so it's probably that some multi-threaded dbus usage during boot creates the problem, even though at times the removal only happens after that boot, when Install is clicked
<alecu> right
<popey> ooh! http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-04-23-143817.png
<ogra_> popey, you're kidding !
<popey> wat?
<popey> I only just noticed :)
<Silex> popey: thank you! I often pested that it lacked this
<robin-hero> popey: Is it in vivid? :)
<popey> thats my up to date vivid phone
<robin-hero> I think I need to buy another phone just fot testing :D
<Silex> damnit, it's not there on the BQ 4.5 yet
<popey> yes, please buy more phones for "testing" or whatever
<ogra_> soooon
<Silex> ah wait, maybe it only works with the Media PLayer app
<popey> ya
 * Silex tests again
<popey> doesn't work with music
<Silex> :(
<robin-hero> popey: I got one for everyday use :) just I another one for testing :D
 * Silex curses at media player
<Silex> how does one simply select music to play in it?
 * Silex tries file manager
<Se7> still not downloading update after many reboot any idea? :(
 * Silex curses at Media Player not being able to open mp3 files
<Silex> c'mon
<mcphail> Hmm - my network status indicator has gone completely and the tab in the indicator bar has been replaced by a cogwheel icon labelled "indicator-network"
<jgdx> pete-woods, ^^
<jgdx> mcphail, anything new in your /var/crash folder?
<nik90> popey, ogra_ : it doesnt seem to work with media-player as well during my testing..perhaps more fixes are in the pipeline
<popey> ya
<mcphail> jgdx: lots of things :) Nothing from today, though
<pete-woods> mcphail: anything interesting in ~/.cache/upstart/indicator-network.log* ?
<mcphail> pete-woods: one sec. trying to read/access through terminal app :)
* Se7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: -78/74
* Se7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: -78/74/topic
<Se7> sorry i don t know what s up my child put and on keyboards
* jgdx changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bugs filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | OTA-3 released
<mcphail> pete-woods: quite a bit of "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'" (sorry for delay in replying - internet issues)
<pete-woods> mcphail: are you on RTM or vivid?
<mcphail> pete-woods: rtm
<pete-woods> mcphail: sounds like we need to push the same fix out to RTM as we have in vivid then
<pete-woods> not that I think there's another rtm image coming along
<mcphail> pete-woods: i suppose the fix _will_be_ vivid :)
<mcphail> pete-woods: do you need more info or shall I just reboot?
<pete-woods> mcphail: if you can find an indicator-network crash file that would be useful
<pete-woods> just so I can confirm it's the same crash
<pete-woods> it doesn't matter if it's not from today
<mcphail> pete-woods: sorry - got cut off again. Do you want an email with a crash file from the 17th?
<pete-woods> mcphail: that sounds good to me
<pete-woods> mcphail: pete.woods@canonical.com
<OerHeks> pete-woods, please can i pm you?
<pete-woods> OerHeks: sure
<march> Hi :) Where can I report incomplete translations concerning uubuntu touch? Openening a bugreport on launchpad seems to be the wrong place.
<jgdx> march, it's the right place, but it's best if you file it against the package/project in question. Where is the incomplete translation?
<march> jgdx, If you choose your favorite contacts a new screen appears displaying the name of the person and some buttons.
<march> On my phone it is a mixture of german and english. Should be german only
<jgdx> march, okay, could you file against https://bugs.launchpad.net/address-book-app/+filebug ?
 * mcphail has just realised the podbird icon is an owl.
<nik90> mcphail: not for long
<mcphail> nik90: I'd thought it was a close-up of a monkey's face...
<mcphail> The belly feathers were teeth...
 * mcphail does not have the best eyesight
<Elleo> heh
<nik90> lol
<alecu> Mirv: after further manual testing, I found that logging into U1 from system settings is unreliable as logging from the scope.
<alecu> I tap and tap on the "Ubuntu One" entry in system settings and still can't login
<alecu> well, after a few taps it worked
<alecu> but still, seems to be as broken
<Mirv> alecu: if you see #ubuntu-ci-eng, we now added mardy's https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/lp1421009/+merge/257267 which seems to help the boot up account disappearance at least (it now always survives boot but disappears when app is tried to be installed, although not every time), but we'd need something similar to some other potentially racy place
<Mirv> alecu: so if you apt update + upgrade you'd get that mardy's u-s-s-o-a update from the same PPA
<alecu> ah, great.
<Mirv> alecu: do you know anything about that what happens / what's called when Install is pressed in the store, where something similar could be applied?
<Mirv> sil2100: ^
<alecu> Mirv: I suspect unity-scopes-shell, will check with people on my team
<alecu> pstolowski: pete-woods: is that right? ^
<Mirv> alecu: awesome!
<pstolowski> mc
<march> I'll do that jgdx
<alecu> Mirv: actually, unity-scopes-shell is using libonline-accounts-client1, which is built from ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts too
<pstolowski> alecu, Mirv afaict after some grepping in unity-scopes-shell, it depends on libonline-accounts-client1-dev (ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts) and doesn't do anything like in that diff directly
<pstolowski> alecu, ah, at the same time ;)
<sil2100> hmmm
<alecu> pstolowski: right, so I would suspect mardy's patch ought to fix that too
<pstolowski> yeah
<sil2100> pstolowski, alecu, Mirv: that's not good then, I'm in overall worried that the raciness can cause accounts to go missing
<alecu> sil2100: I wonder what happens with accounts other than the U1 account as used in the click scope.
<alecu> I've been trying to install some other scope that uses online accounts, but been hitting the bug.
<alecu> (other scopes that use online accounts are, eg: vimeo, soundcloud, instagram scopes)
<sil2100> I'm upgrading to vivid as well
<taiebot> nik90: podbird does not start on my mako 15.04 devel-proposed r183
<popey> taiebot: known
<popey> fixed in trunk i believe
<taiebot> popey and the music stalling as well? on r183
<Elleo> taiebot: yeah, there's a bug in the UITK, but we've got a workaround for it in 0.6 which we'll be releasing very soon
<taiebot> elleo: is it for podbird or music app?
<Elleo> taiebot: podbird, no idea about the music app side of things
<Dragonkeeper> if someone calls  and you swipe the call notification away the phone vibrates and there is no way to answer it , opening the phone app lets you call but doesnt say theres a imcoming call still, vibrating goes away when the other person hangs up
<nik90> taiebot: music app opens fine for me on r183 though
<taiebot> It does open but try to play two songs.
<nik90> taiebot: I quickly seeked through 3-4 songs and it continues playing..what do you observe on your end?
<taiebot> nik90: was walking back home with headphones and after finishing the song. when starting the next one it starts to stutter and finally stops.
<nik90> taiebot: ah ok...I will play an entire playlist and see if I can reproduce it
<taiebot> nik90 just starting an album here to see if i can always reproduce..
<taiebot> nik90 its pretty weird i am not playing the music it is supposed to play=-O
<nik90> eh
<taiebot> It says Jessie J Domino on the now playing while he plays some spanish guitar music.
<nik90> ok there's something really weird going on then
<isleofmandan> Can anyone point me to a guide for upgrading my phone to 15.04 ?
<ogra_> isleofmandan, are you ready for instabilities and bugs ? ... you can switch the channel to devel-proposed with th system-image-cli command ... but i would wait til 15.04 is ready
<ogra_> (there is a --switch option for system-image-cli)
<ogra_> (see --help)
<davmor2> ogra_: you don't need to minuses and you are missing a k, it's "But seek help"
<ogra_> lol
<isleofmandan> Thanks. I thought 15.04 was already released. My laptop is currently upgrading and I thought phone and desktop were same codebase?
<davmor2> isleofmandan: not yet we are getting there
<ogra_> phone is rolling and gets special QA treatment
<ogra_> the normal phone OTA mchanism will just switch you over automatically, you wont notice :)
<isleofmandan> So it will just do it by magic when it's ready
<ogra_> yeah :
<isleofmandan> cool. Thanms
<ogra_> :)
<isleofmandan> thanks
<ogra_> in about 4-6 weeks i'd say ... will still take a while
<isleofmandan> I can't type on it. :p
<isleofmandan> OK thanks. We have a local release party on Saturday and some folks wanted me to show my phone. First question I'll get is why is it only on 14.10 :)
<davmor2> isleofmandan: it isn't, it's on 14.09 rtm which is another thing all together
<isleofmandan> so confusing. It says 14.10 on the screen. :)
<davmor2> isleofmandan: that's just to confuse people ;)
<isleofmandan> anyway, thanks for the help. I'll get back to nursing laptop through its uograde from 14.10... /boot appears to be too full but I have seen that issue before so know what to do. It's the phone stuff that is all new and weird to me!
<isleofmandan> have a good evening
<d3z_> I could use a little help in understanding the difference between scopes and apps on Ubuntu Phone.  As I understand it, a scope is something like a group or category of information, where that scope can take in data from an assortment of sources.  an app is a single program, which just does it's own thing.  is that a correct assessment?
<ogra_> yeah
<cwayne> d3z_, that's a pretty good top-level view yep :)
<cwayne> d3z_, the main focus of scopes is content rather than functionality
<d3z_> cool, thanks cwayne and ogra_
<d3z_> I'm considering making a small app (i assume that's the correct approach here) which will make some requests to a web service and display data in a basic list.  I'll also need to save some basic user preferences.  given the minimal requirements, it seems like a good fit to do in html5 rather than qml.  is that reasonable?
<cwayne> what kind of data?
<d3z_> for now it's just an excuse to try things out, but it'll tasks (as in todo list entries)
<d3z_> I imagine a user being able to set a few preferences in the app, but otherwise it's just requesting data via https and showing that data as text on a list
<taiebot> \o/ podbird update :)
<dobey> d3z_: an html5 app would be fine for that. it would fit into the realm of scopes as well, if it's just displaying data and not really entering any.
<mariogrip> Updating my desktop to vivid now! \o/
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-24
<t-ask> hi
<t-ask> finally, I got the bq ubuntu phone and I have to say it's nice
<t-ask> ;)
<t-ask> I bought a SD card, too. but how can I format or add it to the phones memory... I can't find it in the settigns dialog
<nhaines> Saviq: thanks, I +1ed the bug report.
<PhilippeP> 'morning
<dholbach> good morning
<robin-hero> Hi! I use the rtm channel, but I want to try the vivid relase on my phone. My question: Is devel (not proposed) channel has QA before an image release? So it is more stable than the devel-proposed, right? Is it enough stable for everyday use for the main things (phone, sms, etc)?
<ogra_> robin-hero, the devel channel gets a little QA but is also weeks behind and not bugfree
<robin-hero> So which channel I need to run If I want new features, but it has QA for the main things (phone, messages) at least?
<ogra_> well, thats devel, it gets a small sanity test before the image moves from -proposed
<robin-hero> thanks :) using a stable release is very boring :)
<ogra_> hahaha
 * ogra_ likes to have a functioning phone ...
<robin-hero> ogra_: yeah, I need to buy a used Nexus4 just for testing :D
<ogra_> how much are they these days ?
 * ogra_ wonders if it wouldnt be cheaper to buy a bq :)
<robin-hero> In Hungary a used Nexus4 130-160, bq with posting fee is 210 euro
<robin-hero> *200
<bgd> Hi everyone! I have a synaptics with 3-finger-swipe capability (as shown by xinput list-props) and I wonder how I can activate that in Unity, so that e.g. I can change the workspace with it?
<dpm> pitti, morning! Quick question: what's the best way to find out how many -touch language packs are preinstalled on the phone to estimate how many languages are available there?
<ogra_> bgd, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-x .... this is the phone channel ;)
<pitti> dpm: good morning!
<pitti> dpm: hm, how about: dpkg -l language-pack*|grep -c ^ii
<dpm> hey :)
<dpm> ok, on it, let me try
<dpm> thanks
<pitti> dpm: but I think we still actually install all touch langpacks, so:
<pitti> $ apt-cache search language-pack-touch|wc -l
<pitti> 40
<dpm> awesome, thanks!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Teach Your Children to Save Day! :-D
<bgd> ogra_: thx
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: you probably never got close to 30 solid reboots with the unlock-device loop, so I can stop and start tuning?
<Mirv> if I remember correctly, you usually got it under 10?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yeah 30 reboots seems solid enough
<ogra_> Mirv, oh, also please let tony know what you plan to do, we should get his approval
<ogra_> (awe)
<Mirv> ok
<dednick> kenvandine: ping
<dednick> kenvandine: unping :)
<E524> hi all. i use the devel-proposed images, and three things, i really don't like and should be better. one is even not logical for the design philosophy  i think. where can i place these things best (not bugs, but more feature requests).
<nhaines> E524: the bug tracker is also used for feature requests.  :)
<E524> ok thanks
<E524> i will have a look into it (never used a bugtracker)
<Saviq> Mirv, +1
<jgdx> E524, file against the project it affects, not ubuntu-ux
<jgdx> E524, there's also this handy overview https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<ogra_> jodh, hey, so we have bug 1447756 for the reboot loop issue now ...
<ubot5> bug 1447756 in upstart (Ubuntu) "segfault in log.c code causes phone reboot loops" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447756
<jodh> ogra_: yep - investigating now...
<ogra_> cool, ondra has a device that can reproduce the issue (but i havent seen him today yet)
<jodh> ogra_: did the --no-log work?
<ogra_> i dont know, i was asking him to test it last night, but seeems he didnt get to that yet
<ogra_> we also dont really want to lose all logging of system jobs ...
<ogra_> so it would only be for verification
<E524> jgdx: thanks for the info, i am reading into it. one "bug" is not reported, now i need to find a good way to descripe it and make it reproducable for the devs.
<nik90> Can anyone confirm if changing the orientation of *any* app to landscape and then press on the tab menu or header actions causes the app to crash on vivid devel-proposed?
<nik90> example apps include gallery
<jgdx> nik90, ouch, yes
 * nik90 wonders if it is a SDK or Unity8 bug...
<jgdx> nik90, are you filing? Since the app crashes I'm guessing sdk
<jgdx> zsombi ^
<nik90> jgdx: yeah I am filing now
<jgdx> thanks!
<jgdx> mpt, apns can be deactivated. How do you re-activate an apn with the current spec?
<mpt> jgdx, what is deactivating an APN?
<jgdx> mpt, force majeure
<mpt> jgdx, I haven’t seen that film yet
<jgdx> mpt, it's latin for NetworkManager
<nik90> zsombi, jgdx: bug 1448017
<ubot5> bug 1448017 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Apps crash when opening tab menus in landscape mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1448017
<jgdx> mpt, actually, I'll take it up with Tony. Not sure it's supposed to happen
<mpt> jgdx, if NetworkManager finds itself with a cellular connection but no APN settings, when it previously had them, I would suggest (1) queue a report for sending to errors.ubuntu.com then (2) trigger the automatic provisioning
<mpt> jgdx, the flaw with that plan is that the same bug that causes the APN settings to be wiped might also prevent it from knowing that the settings previously existed at all
<jgdx> mpt, I have a lecture, but I'll be back.
<EdwardMorbius> hi, about those snappy based images for 15.10, that will be only for Ubuntu Next? regular Ubuntu will not be Snappy based in 15.10?
<popey> yes
<popey> regular ubuntu = unity 7 based.
<ogra_> but eventually it will switch ...
<ogra_> (not in 15.10 indeed)
<EdwardMorbius> thanks for the clarification, I am writing a review of 15.04 for a local Linux portal so I needed to be sure.
<EdwardMorbius> but .deb will still work in the future when it switches to snappy?
<ogra_> snappy is definitely the future for almost everything ... but when that future is there is still a bit open :)
<ogra_> no
<jodh> ondra: can you poing me when you're about please?
<ogra_> deb doesnt fit the snappy concept
<jodh> ogra_: ping even! :)
<ogra_> ping
<ogra_> :P
<jodh> ogra_: sorry, keyboard fart
<ogra_> haha
<EdwardMorbius> what happens to external software if .deb wont work, that are currently downloadable as .debs
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, there will be tools to convert them ...
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ so the user will be able to do it himself, downloads the deb and converts
<ogra_> but a snap operates completely different from a deb, snaps usually ship all dependencies inside etc
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> well, yes
<ogra_> but generally the expectation is that upstreams simply add theirs stuff to the store
<EdwardMorbius> that included proprietary software like lightworks and skype for example, skype is in the store but lightworks isnt.
<ogra_> because rolling a snap is a lot more trivial than packaging a deb ... and the design allows completely untrusted SW
<ogra_> so everyone can upload to the store
<ogra_> apps are completely independent from the system too ... which means you can upgrade bot completely separately from each other
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ I see, if its easier than deb then probably there wont be a problem with getting external debs in snappy format
<ogra_> i.e. you can run a 3 year old snappy desktop with the latest libreoffice and firefox
<EdwardMorbius> updated applications will likely be greatly appreciated by people, as now we need to upgrade the whole system to get new ones or use ppas
<ogra_> without ever updating the OS if ypou want
<ogra_> and thanks to the store design there can be a libreoffice.EdwardMorbius and a libreoffice.ogra in the store ... no more PPAs needed
<ogra_> you just pick the package from the namespace you want ... it all comes from the same store
<EdwardMorbius> so people who package ppas can simply move their stuff to the store? that will be great
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and upstreams can just dump their upstream tarballs into snaps without packaging knowlegde
<popey> EdwardMorbius: note there will still be a deb based desktop in 16.04 LTS
<ogra_> over time i assume you will see more snaps than debs around and debs will only be used to assemble the images
<ogra_> note that the deb archive will *never* go away
<EdwardMorbius> great, I think maybe all this should be posted on Ubuntu website or somewhere else that is "official" so people know more details
<ogra_> and there will likely still be isos for the old install variant
<EdwardMorbius> popey so snappy desktop will likely come after 16.04?
<popey> no
<popey> in parallel
<EdwardMorbius> I like that :))
<ogra_> but once snappy is *really* ready with the above vision, the idea is to have snappy everywhere as default
<ogra_> so your robot or smartwatch run the exact same snappy-core your desktop runs
<ogra_> or your phone ... or cloud
<ogra_> only the frameworks on top of it will differ then
<ogra_> and that is what i like to call convergence on a plubing layer ;)
<EdwardMorbius> sounds great, plenty to look forward to in the future :)
<ogra_> (convergence is so much more than just "aww, my app runs on different formfactors" )
<EdwardMorbius> yes, it is future with all these devices now used, and more to come. can snappy be considered in any way "rolling" or "semi-rolling"? or OS layer gets new stuff once new versions comes out
<ogra_> it is already rolling
<ogra_> snappy rolls similar to the phone
<EdwardMorbius> so snappy will transform Ubuntu in a rolling distribution, you install once and thats it
<EdwardMorbius> in a way
<ogra_> right ...
<ogra_> though its even a bit different from actual rolling
<ogra_> the core bits will be rolling
<k1l> why am i reading "trolling" all the time? ;p
<EdwardMorbius> core bits like kernel etc?
<ogra_> but as i said above, apps are 100% independent from the system
<zsombi> jgdx: nik90: that is similar to the bug when text input's context menu is open in portrait and you turn it to landscape
<zsombi> kalikiana: ^
<zsombi> kalikiana: bug 1448017
<ubot5> bug 1448017 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Apps crash when opening tab menus in landscape mode" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1448017
<ogra_> the core OS ... ubuntu-core ... and the frameworks it uses (Mir, Xorg ... system level libs will be in frameworks)
<ogra_> but apps will be updated when upstream wants to update them
<zsombi> jgdx: btw, do you happen to know anything about the bug 1433590?
<ubot5> bug 1433590 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "apparmor dbus denial for org.freedesktop.Accounts" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1433590
<zsombi> jgdx: like do we have a new service for that? what is the status from that front?
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, btw, this conversation fits better in #snappy :)
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ probably :) but you guys told me what I needed to know, thanks :) I will ask more there if necessary.
<ogra_> cool
<EdwardMorbius> now I am off writing that review, have fun guys :)
<ogra_> you too
<nik90> zsombi: ah I wasn't aware of that bug
<ondra> jodh ping
<jodh> ondra: I've got a possible fix for bug 1447756. Could you test http://paste.ubuntu.com/10877646/ ?
<ubot5> bug 1447756 in upstart (Ubuntu) "segfault in log.c code causes phone reboot loops" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447756
<ondra> jodh OK I will set up other phone to compile it and test it
<jodh> ondra: thanks - I'm working on writing tests cases for this change atm...
<ondra> jodh cool, thanks
<jgdx> zsombi, I have no idea.
<zsombi> jgdx: bad :(
<zsombi> jgdx: any idea who would know?
<jgdx> zsombi, the people discussing in the bug, I hope :)
<jgdx> zsombi, specifically though, no, sorry.
<sergiusens> ogra_: is devel-proposed busted
<sergiusens> ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: on flo I get Failed to start a new media-hub player session:  org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name core.ubuntu.media.Service was not provided by any .service files
<ogra_> not sure anyone has tested or touched flo in recent times
<ogra_> davmor2, ^^^ do you know ?
<davmor2> ogra_: few weeks back I did why
<ogra_> well, seems broken for sergiusens
<davmor2> sergiusens: stop breaking things there is enough to fix
<sergiusens> ogra_: davmor2 jhodapp seems media-hub is starting too early or locking; restart media-hub and videos are back :-)
<davmor2> sergiusens, ogra_: might just be a race issue specific to flo I'll have a play this afternoon and see
<jodh> ondra: how's it going?
<ondra> jodh haven't had change yet, sorting one more issue here, but almost done, so will test it
<ondra> jodh do you have by any change build done?
<jhodapp> sergiusens, davmor2 I've been using flo a lot lately
<jhodapp> it's really good for me
<jhodapp> sergiusens, what were you doing when you got that error?
<pitti> sil2100: the two syncs in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+queue?queue_state=1 are also mis-targetted, I presume?
<sil2100> pitti: yeah, was just about to poke you about that ;)
<sil2100> pitti: sorry again, damn, I'll never get used to checking the targets
<pitti> sil2100: no worries, it's not like it's much effort to reject :)
<pitti> sil2100: (done)
<sil2100> pitti: thanks! I promise this is the last mis-target from my side ;)
<pitti> sil2100: really, no worries; I know how easy it is to get the spreadsheet wrong
<jodh> ondra: do you want a package or just a binary?
<ogra_> barry, is system-imge-cli --list-channels supposed to work ? returns nothing here on either device/install i have
<barry> ogra_: yes, it's supposed to print something.  try running with -vv and see if there are any clues in the output.
<ogra_> barry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10878729/
<barry> ogra_: wtf?
<ogra_> barry, same on both, RTM and vivd images
<barry> ogra_: did dbus or python3-dbus change?
<barry> ogra_: system-image-cli --version please
<ogra_> slangasek changed the aliasing on the server, do you perhaps need to adjust something in the client ?
<ogra_> barry, 2.5 on RTM, 2.5.1 on vivid
<barry> ogra_: ah, i think --list-channels is broken.  can you file a bug?  i can fix that in si 3.0.  probably not important enough to issue a 2.5.2
<barry> ogra_: (i think i could tell you how to fix it if you wanna hack the code :)
<ogra_> no, users simply were asking
<ogra_> barry, bug 1448153
<ubot5> bug 1448153 in system-image (Ubuntu) "system-image-cli --list-channels does not return anything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1448153
<ogra_> pmcgowan, one for the pool ^^ (low prio i think)
<matv1> can I trust what iwconfig outputs in terms of the wifi network i am connected to?
<matv1> I am asking because today there was a new request for wpa2 with peap, MSCHAPV2 on the mailinglist.
<matv1> I reported a workaround in an earlier bugreport about that that I am trying to reverify
<ogra_> i guess yuwant nmcli ... but yes, you should be able to trust it
<matv1> ogra_ ok i will try nmcli as well
<matv1> okay so my workaround in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1241986 still works
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1241986 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to WPA/WPA2, EAP-PEAP, MSCHAPV2 network" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<matv1> who can we bribe to get this pushed up the wishlist for a permanent solution though :) ?
<popey> matv1: ---> pmcgowan
<matv1> cool!
<barry> ogra_: thanks
<matv1> pmcgowan what does it take? ^^  :)
<matv1> i have bottles of whiskey
 * matv1 is thinking he is sounding irish
<matv1> oh i have potatoes too
<ogra_> so you could make vodka !
<matv1> haha i just read up on the irish potatoe famin
<matv1> live and learn
<cwayne> too soon
<jgdx> matv1, send me the whiskey and I'll try
<cwayne> while youre up ill take some
<matv1> haha how can i be sure you wont drink it and fail
<matv1> coding and drinking dont mix in my limited experience
<jgdx> matv1, no guarantees :P
<ogra_> you think all these awesome napkin software designs have been made by sober people ?
<cwayne> matv1, well you just gotta not pass the ballmer peak
<mdeslaur> wait, some people code while sober?
<matv1> LOL everyone!
<cwayne> ive heard rumours, but i've never actually witnessed it
<cwayne> matv1, https://xkcd.com/323/
<SturmFlut> popey: Do you know who I can ask about QtLocation/QtPositioning things on the phone? I can't seem to find out who does what
<popey> SturmFlut: not sure, that's a bit of a vague question
<ogra_> SturmFlut, tvoss and mandel
<matv1> cwayne you made me day. forget about peap/mschapv2 :)
<ogra_> for the backend ...
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Ah, thanks!
<ogra_> for just the Qt/QML bits, ask the SDK team
<matv1> on the serious side though.. we need to start supporting wpa2 enterprise actually
<SturmFlut> ogra_: QGeoSatelliteInfoSource::createDefaultSource() is returning NULL on the bq, so I think asking the backend people first might be the right way
<SturmFlut> mandel: Ping
<pmcgowan> matv1, looking
<mandel> Stskeeps, pong
<mandel> ups
<SturmFlut> haha
<mandel> SturmFlut, you! :)
<mandel> SturmFlut, I need to check platform api to see what is going on
<SturmFlut> mandel: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtLocation.location-positioning-cpp/ states that QGeoSatelliteInfoSource can be used, so I naively went and used it
<mandel> SturmFlut, I really need to take a closer look, I've been dealing with the daemon lately, can you report a bug with sample code? I'll try to nail it down asap (next week I'll be doing a lot of work with location)
<SturmFlut> mandel: Sure
<mandel> SturmFlut, superb, thx
<SturmFlut> mandel: Which project to I file it against?
<mandel> SturmFlut, lets go for lp:location-service and I'll reassign accordingly
<mandel> SturmFlut, send the bug url my way and I'll assign it to me
<SturmFlut> mandel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service/+bug/1448180 , let me know if you need more information. I'm also subscribed to the bug.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1448180 in location-service (Ubuntu) "QGeoSatelliteInfoSource::createDefaultSource() returns NULL on the bq phone" [Undecided,New]
<matv1> jgdx it looks like I will be sending you whiskey after all ;)
<SturmFlut> mandel: Okay, should have looked at the Qt documentation earlier, QGeoSatelliteInfoSource::availableSources() returns an empty list
<mandel> SturmFlut, ah, ok, well, that should no be like that
<SturmFlut> mandel: Which source should show up? The Android one?
<matv1> pmcgowan thank you
<nik90> mandel: while at it, could you also ensure that ubuntu location returns the correct source error while using the upstream property http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtpositioning-positionsource.html#sourceError-prop
<mandel> SturmFlut, I need to talk about this, atm we have the nokia here and the gps one combined in a single stream
<mandel> nik90, sure, can you add that to a bug hehe ;)
<mandel> nik90, I'll make sure next week I tackle both issues
<nik90> mandel: thnx..it will really help apps distinguish between users disallowing location access to an app and genuine location service error. will file a report now
<mandel> nik90, makes perfect sense, if you have any other location issues, do add them, I have a full 1 week sprint on location coming up
<SturmFlut> mandel: Okay, I'll add this to my growing list of "projects that do not currently work because an API is missing/not working as expected" and wait what happens ;)
<mandel> SturmFlut, no no, add it to a bug and I'll fix it hehe
<nik90> mandel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service/+bug/1448187
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1448187 in location-service (Ubuntu) "location-service should return the correct error source" [Undecided,New]
<mandel> great, thx
<Se7> hellouu
<robin-hero> Hi all! A quick question. How can I see when my phone last charged fully? System Settings only shows in days. But I want to know it in hours. Like 69 hours. Any command for this?
<lolcat> robin-hero: days == 24 hours
<ogra_> robin-hero, upower -d on the cmdline ... but not sure that does not also only show days
<robin-hero> lolcat: I'm not sure about this, I think it show 2 days for 46 hours for example
<robin-hero> ogra_: I don't see any relevant with this command
<ogra_> robin-hero, well, there might be some dbus call to get the data or system-settins actually saves it internally ... probably kenvandine can help you
<kenvandine> system-settings uses upower to get it, i think
<kenvandine> via dbus
<robin-hero> kenvandine: And how can I see it terminal?
<dobey> robin-hero: 12:47 < ogra_> robin-hero, upower -d on the cmdline ... but not sure that does not also only show days
<SturmFlut> I think a couple of months ago we talked about the File Manager or even the Content Hub getting support for network protocols like SMB. Any news on that?
 * SturmFlut has lost track of all the things
<kapiteined> Hi, my bq ubuntu phone has a blackscreen and does not respond anymore. any pointers on what to do. ( wait for the battery to drain takes a while... )
<dobey> kapiteined: if you hold the power button for like 15 seconds it will reboot i think; if you have developer mode enabled you could also try connecting over usb with phablet-shell and seeing if something is using all the cpu or such
<dobey> SturmFlut: file manager will get support for smb at some point, afaik
<kapiteined> Thanks! 15 seconds did the trick!
<SturmFlut> dobey: Okay, that was my last information as well. Thanks!
<brunch875> argh the #ubuntu channel is so full people ignore my question
<brunch875> luckily I get plenty of love here (:
<brunch875> Hi guys! How's it going today?
<nik90> brunch875: hello hello :)
<nik90> Today is a fine day..weekend is gonna be awesome!!!
<cwayne_> brunch875, AWESOME
<cwayne_> you?
<brunch875> GREAT
<brunch875> except my computer is bricked and the liveUSB kernel panics boohoo
<cwayne_> well thats less than great
<nik90> cwayne_: so what's your next big scope coming up ;) ?
<nik90> brunch875: with 15.10?
<brunch875> with anything I guess
<brunch875> it can't mount the root fs, I guess the hard drive is faulty
<brunch875> right now I'm going to burn rescatux and wipe all partitions
<cwayne_> nik90, open to suggestions
<nik90> cwayne_: well personally I am looking forward to that keywords feature so that I can add softpedia, my own blog and other news sites etc into your ubuntu news scope.
<brunch875> unetbootin stuck at 0%. Looks like the god of techonogy is mad at me
<dobey> nik90: is 15.10 usable yet? :P
<nik90> dobey: woops :D
<dobey> i wonder if there's an image built yet even :P
<dobey> nope
<nik90> dobey: well considering we don't even have a name for it yet, I am not surprised ;)
<nik90> cwayne_: ooh I got an idea...a trello scope pls...it would even help the QA guys since they use trello for tracking silo tests
<dobey> i don't know that a scope would be useful for trello exactly
<dobey> but i've started working on a trello app
<dobey> haven't gotten very far with it yet
<dobey> a native app, not a webapp
<nik90> dobey: oh you have? That's great!
<dobey> yep.
<dobey> because i kind of hate the web ui for it, and i have to use trello :)
<nik90> well the scope would be handy when you are sharing your trello board with other people and just want to quickly see the status of the cards in a scope.
<nik90> for creating/editiing a card, an app would be the way to go as expected
<dobey> well, maybe; i just meant i don't immediately see a good way to represent the structure of things in trello, in a scope
<dobey> if it's just the "set of cards assigned to me" maybe it wouldn't be so bad though
<nik90> dobey: well let us know when you have something up and running..would love to propose stuff against it
<dobey> i mostly don't care to know what the status of my own cards are though. i want to move them around :)
<dobey> yeah, i've been really busy and haven't had time to make much progress with it yet so far
<nik90> yeah I can imagine
<dobey> and online accounts stressed me out when i was trying to make that work
<brunch875> oh oh! I found an ugly bug. Know moodle? When trying to download a pdf after login, the download always fails!
<brunch875> I can't download my course materials :[
<brunch875> also, the 'files' section gets stuck red and can't dismiss the failed "unknown downloads"
<brunch875> well, can actually dismiss them; but only temporarily
<muka> I hope someone will help me here. I'm trying 'avconv -f pulse -i default -f video4linux2 -i /dev/video100 ~/Videos/myTest.wav', to record video. works fine on desktop but no luck on the phone. here is an error msg: [video4linux2 @ 0x1a14640] Cannot find a proper format for codec_id 0, pix_fmt -1.
<muka> I tried /dev/video0, video1... too
<muka> if I want to record audio only, works fine.
<dobey> muka: i'm not sure if the camera is accessible via v4l on the phone. i'm not sure the android hal exposes it as a v4l device.
<studio_> hi
<studio_> are m3u tested on ut and if yes how to play them?
<studio_> is someone online?
<Azelphur> Anyone know if it's possible to install qemu on Ubuntu touch and run an x86 guest on a Nexus 7?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-25
<dobey> Azelphur: sure. you should create a chroot of ubuntu to instally any such packages like that. running x86 code under qemu on arm would be excruciatingly slow though
<Azelphur> dobey, hopefully fast enough, I just wanna play FTL :P
<dobey> i doubt it will be fast enough :)
<Azelphur> really? have you seen FTL? It's not exactly crysis
<Azelphur> but that's interesting what you mentioned, can you create a full Ubuntu install inside Ubuntu touch but running natively on ARM? that'd be extremely useful to me
<dobey> Azelphur: eh, i have 10+ year old games that are even slow on my i7 with 16GB of RAM
<dobey> sure, you can create a chroot of ubuntu, but it's not quite the same as running an ISO of ubuntu
<Azelphur> dobey, any docs for that?
<Azelphur> dobey, also, FTL is essentially a spreadsheet... http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/212680/ss_052d698926073e8d407a864f0e63a486af24ec0d.600x338.jpg?t=1416970361
<dobey> the interaction model isn't what makes it fast or slow
<dobey> converting floating point x86 operations to run on top of arm is going to be slow. heck, even running the ubuntu phone image in the emulator on my i7 is slow :)
<dobey> and that's running i386 on top of amd64
<dobey> i'm sure FTL uses some GL operations that the phone hardware might not support as well, so it might not even run. and i presume you acquired it via steam, which means it will probably need steam running as well
<Azelphur> dobey, actually doesn't require steam, despite being acquired through steam it's drm free
<Azelphur> but yea, I've been wanting to get something x86 that has the size/battery life of my Nexus 7 for exactly these reasons, I'd love something ~7" that runs a full nix disto properly
<EdwardMorbius> morning, anyone knows if wifi tethering/hotspot planned for UT?
<EdwardMorbius> everyone asleep it seems :)
<nhaines> EdwardMorbius: You'll generaly have better luck during the workweek and during European business hours.  :)
<nhaines> But as it turns out, yes, tethering and hotspot are on the roadmap.  There's some terminal command you can use to enable tethering, I think.  But once it's all working well it'll end up in System Settings somewhere.
<EdwardMorbius> nhaines thanks, is that planned for 15.04?
<dadexix86> Hello, I have some huge problems with the synced contacts from Google. Some of them are not correctly synced. Some show one or more phone numbers but some show nothing (and I don't see any pattern in why this some yes/some no). is it a known bug?
<dadexix86> this is a problem because when someone calls me and this random "wrong sync" occured on her/his number I do not see the name
<EdwardMorbius> try deleting the account and readding it, I dont have such issues on my bq.
<dadexix86> EdwardMorbius, done already. the same contacts have the same problem
<dadexix86> mh... I may have found the "ratio". some of the wrong synced are merged from other contacts
<dadexix86> merged on android but not on the google website
<EdwardMorbius> then maybe you should edit your contacts on google and try again
<dadexix86> if I merge them again then they are synced correctly
<dadexix86> but the synced photos are now messed up, some are from the first contact, some from the second
<dadexix86> I edit them on google website and try again
<EdwardMorbius> okay
<dadexix86> ok, manipulating them from google website solved the problem :)
<dadexix86> do you know if there is a way to see the email of the contacts?
<EdwardMorbius> you mean on the phone on the contact profile?
<dadexix86> EdwardMorbius, yes on the phone. In the contact profile or anywhere else :)
<EdwardMorbius> contacts-tap the contact then tap the icon on the right-it will open up contact details-there in the upper right corner there is a pencil like icon
<EdwardMorbius> tap that and you will be able to see more details and "Add Field" for email
<dadexix86> uuuuh! the icon on the right! that was definitely counter-intuitive for me! :)
<dadexix86> I was tapping the photo, the name, long tapping, swiping... but the icon on the right was out of my mind :P
<EdwardMorbius> on Ubuntu Touch most such settings are on top right icon so you can keep that in mind ;) :)
<dadexix86> yeah, I went in the top right also ;) I was hoping for a "Contact Details" label there :P
<dadexix86> but that icon is not top right, it's just "right" :)
<EdwardMorbius> well its sorted out now so its good :)
<sturmflut_> popey, Elleo, mzanetti: If you have the time it would be nice if you had a look at http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/04/24/ubuntu-touch-app-wishlist-april-2015/ again
<popey> sturmflut_: i was looking at it just yesterday with Robert Ancell :)
<popey> oh, this is a new list?
<sturmflut_> popey: Yes, new and updated and now with even more lasers
<sturmflut_> (lasers not included)
<popey> \o/ lasers
<sturmflut_> popey: Basically I went through a couple of Android magazines, looked at their app recommendations and completed my list
<peat-psuwit> Do you have any tip for compiling gst-plugins-bad1.0?
<peat-psuwit> It says it cannot find mir_toolkit/mir_c
<peat-psuwit> lient_library.h
<sturmflut_> peat-psuwit: Sorry, no
<popey> sturmflut_: what would also be neat is a list of (or sub-list) of suggested scopes
<popey> like, online services which have known well-documented APIs
<popey> which people could create scopes for
<sturmflut_> popey: Oh, that is true. I'll think of something.
<BOHverkill> sturmflut_: nice list :)
 * DanChapman is considering a simple scope to show the last 20-30 emails received in dekko. And let someone else aggregate that into a cool scope view
<popey> oooh!
<sturmflut_> BOHverkill: Thanks! It was quite a lot of work.
<BOHverkill> sturmflut_: is this only your list or can I give you hints for missing apps?
<sturmflut_> BOHverkill: Even better, you can clone https://github.com/Sturmflut/sturmflut.github.io, make changes to the article and send me a pull request ;)
<BOHverkill> sturmflut_: k thx
<sturmflut_> mandel: tvoss just changed "Affects" from location-service to qtubuntu-sensors in bug 1448180. I pulled the code and I think I see the problem, only core::GeoPositionInfoSource was implemented, but core::GeoSatelliteInfoSource wasn't, right?
<ubot5> bug 1448180 in qtubuntu-sensors (Ubuntu) "QGeoSatelliteInfoSource::createDefaultSource() returns NULL on the bq phone" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1448180
<mzanetti> anyone has a hint on how to best connect the ubuntu phone to OSX? (mainly for music & pictures)
<popey> mzanetti: http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/106156/does-mavericks-support-mtp
<popey> needs an app
<mzanetti> yeah... obviously there's plenty of choice. hoped someone would tell me some app that is known to work
<popey> ahh
<mzanetti> ok. Android File Transfer for OSX seems to work fine with the Ubuntu Phone
<popey> yay
<mzanetti> the robot is a bit "in your face" though :D Would prefer an Ubuntu logo in there
<nick_> hi
<Guest49411> i got a question about the ubuntu phone update cycle
<Guest49411> is ubuntu phone just some sort of GUI with the same ubuntu underneath?
<Guest49411> like ubuntu desktop
<popey> kinda
<Guest49411> cool. so if i buy the available ubuntu phone and it is buggy, i get free fixes und OS updates just like on ubuntu desktop?
<Guest49411> like... forever?
<popey> thats the plan
<Guest49411> that sound awesome. i hate it that android phone run out of updates. thats just marketing
<Guest49411> this should just suggest your phone is too old. but the developer make it look old
<Guest49411> i dont think thats the right way :)
<Guest49411> thanks for helping me out!
<popey> np
<sturmflut|afk> mzanetti, popey: So Apple stuff doesn't support MTP out of the box?
<mzanetti> sturmflut|afk, no
<ilario> Hi! Maybe a bug in messaging-app, I didn't find it in the reported bug list: when I receive a SMS from my mobile operator (sender: "Orange") the messaging app doesn't show me the message. Here you are: from the homepage of the app I can see something https://i.imgur.com/Z2srX2A.png but then there's nothing in the conversation https://i.imgur.com/OZXoeQS.png . Should I report this bug? Someone experienced something like this?
<sturmflut> ilario: Looks like a bug you should report
<ilario> ok :)
<ilario> reported here :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/messaging-app/+bug/1448492
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1448492 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "Can't open SMS from my operator" [Undecided,New]
<dadexix86> hello! does anyone know of a countdown app?
<dadexix86> obviously with an alarm when the  time reaches zero
<Dogsbody> In there any way to install Ubuntu Touch on an old Nexus 7 (2012) or is it completely depreciated now?
<Dogsbody> I've tried a number of things all day but not gotten anywhere :-/
<sturmflut> dadexix86: Hmmm, the standard "Clock" app had a timer, but I can't find it as well
<sturmflut> dadexix86: It still says "A sophisticated clock app that provides timer, stopwatch, alarm and world clock functionality."
<dadexix86> sturmflut, yes indeed, but I cannot find it :P
<sturmflut> strange
<dadexix86> probably it was removed at some point but no one changed the description.
<sturmflut> dadexix86: Ah, there was a redesign once, the Clock App Reboot
<sturmflut> Is there any documentation on how to manually cross-rebuild a package inside a chroot?
<ilario> hi! I have the BQ Aquaris with the Ubuntu edition cover (this cover: https://static-bqreaders.s3.amazonaws.com/img/web/productView/aquaris-e4-5-ubuntu/accesorios/02_500.jpg ) and I would like to have the clock in the center of the welcome screen (lock screen) instead of on the top, so I can read the time without opening the cover. In my opinion this should be toggled by the option "Security&Privacy > Stats on welcome screen" that
<ilario> actually leaves in the circle a non useful message "No data sources available".
<dadexix86> ilario, I already submitted something similar bug 1446654
<ubot5> bug 1446654 in Ubuntu UX "Clock in the center of lock screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1446654
<dadexix86> please say that it affects also yourself, so maybe some develor will have a look at it eventually :)
<dadexix86> *developer
<ilario> +1 :D
<dadexix86> ilario, thanks!
<dadexix86> have a nice evening!
<ilario> thanks to you :)
<ilario> for reporting a bug on telegram app: which is the name of the package? I can't find it...
<cwayne> ilario, https://launchpad.net/libqtelegram
<ilario> cwayne, thanks, but when I issue "apport-bug libqtelegram" on the phone I obtain "The problem cannot be reported: The report belongs to a package that is not installed."
<cwayne> ilario, it's not a deb package, but a click package
<cwayne> so apport-bug won't do it
<ilario> wut... ok
<cwayne> ilario, you'll have to log it the old fashioned way :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/libqtelegram/+filebug
<ilario> ok :)
<sturmflut> Any ideas on ubuntu-device-flash exiting with "Failed to enter Recovery", bug 1427359?
<ubot5> bug 1427359 in android-tools (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-device-flash fails to flash image once it reboots into recovery mode" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427359
<sturmflut> I made the system image writeable and now can't go back
<cwayne_> mardy_, you around?
<neon_squirrel>  Is there any word on Ubuntu Phone for the Nexus 6, or is there a way to run full Ubuntu on it because it's an ARM processor?
<beuno> neon_squirrel, Ubuntu Phone runs on arm
<beuno> the BQ device is arm
<beuno> however, there is no official port, nor is there one planned
<k1l> ubuntu-desktop can run on arm.
<neon_squirrel> beuno, That sucks...I was hoping for at least a community port. Why the discrepancy between the Nexus 5 and 6?
<beuno> neon_squirrel, there is no official port for Nexus 5 either  :)
<k1l> but you dont want to use a "regular desktop" on a smartphone-display with touch. its just hell to click on all the stuff and not having a right click
<beuno> neon_squirrel, there is no official port for Nexus 5 either  :)
<beuno> we use Nexus 4 as a common device, and now also the BQ device
<neon_squirrel> nlh4327admin
<beuno> we won't aim to support devices ourselves, but rather support devices that will ship Ubuntu pre-installed
<beuno> the rest will be in the hands of the community
<k1l> there is a community port for nexus5 iirc. but there was something about the nexus6. i think its just to expensive for the regular guys who do the porting.
<beuno> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<neon_squirrel> k1l, If I can run desktop on an ARM, e.g. my Nexus 6, what image do I use? I found the links for ARM for server, but I don't know if that's the right link.
<beuno> neon_squirrel, it's all about the drivers
<k1l> neon_squirrel: there is no "one iso" for arm. we dont have generic drivers for ARM stuff like we do have on the desktop
<beuno> they won't generally be available, or in the kernel
<beuno> *vanilla kernel
<k1l> so the ARM.iso for nexus6 will not run on the samsung galaxy s6. so you need to make a iso for every device.
<neon_squirrel> k1l, that sounds way more complicated than I want to get, haha. I'll stick with flashing CM, I think :D
<k1l> neon_squirrel: see the wiki linked or on xda if someone did a port with ubuntu-touch already.
<neon_squirrel> I'll take a look.
<k1l> but believe me, you dont want a regular desktop os like (ubuntu desktop) on your smartphone, because they are not optimized for touch and that small displays.
<neon_squirrel> Yeah, I did the VNC/dual boot Debian thing once on a Kindle Fire. Huge pain in the ass.
<neon_squirrel> http://forum.xda-developers.com/google-nexus-5/general/how-to-install-ubuntu-touch-primary-rom-t2911502
<neon_squirrel> This is in the Nexus 5 thread, but if it works on Lollipop with the Nexus 5, is there a reason it won't work with the 6? Drivers, I assume.
<k1l> yep
<neon_squirrel> Damn. Oh well :) I'll stick with CM. Thanks, guys. I can also forsee problems with installing those programs on Arch :)
<cwayne_> nexus6 is also android 5, while the ports use 4.4 still
<spok> Can I use voip with Ubuntu touch?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-04-26
<tgm4883> Is there a site similiar to packages.ubuntu.com for armhf packages?
<PhilippeP> 'morning
<bqphone> any idea when ubuntu 15.04 update will be available to bq phones?
<bqphone> 2nd question is how can we watch videos posted on facebook? the web app doesnt support that (unless its a youtube link)
<Dragonkeeper> bqphone: just change the channel when u flash to devel and ull have 15.04  and  alot of updates
<bqphone> how can i do that?
<Dragonkeeper> ubuntu-device-flash  tool
<bqphone> i dont have it, is it found in ubuntu store?
<Dragonkeeper> it needs to be done from desktop
<DanChapman> bqphone: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<LostSoul> ji everyone. I'm trying to take screenshots from Ubuntu touch. Can someone tell me how to do it please??
<bqphone> wont come to ubuntu phone from normal update like 14.10 ?
<Dragonkeeper> it will but its not at that stage just yet
<LostSoul> OK how can I do different update.
<Dragonkeeper> hold both volume buttons LostSoul
<DanChapman> bqphone: the next RTM image i believe will be based on vivid but that may be a few weeks away yet. So it will be a little while before you get a 15.04 image through normal update
<bqphone> okay
<bqphone> i will try to update it based on the link you gave
<bqphone> any help with respect to embeded videos on facebook?
<Dragonkeeper> bqphone: use browser instead, doesnt seem to work within the facebook app
<bqphone> ah okay
<bqphone> will switch to ubuntu desktop now
<ueaw> hello all
<bqphone> it seems i failed to update my bq ubuntu to 15.04
<bqphone> any guide for ubuntu phone and not for android?
<bqphone> http://pastebin.com/vrSPByF3
<dadexix86> bqphone, guide to do what exactly?
<bqphone> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/#install-ubuntu this one
<bqphone> i did want to update my ubuntu phone from 14.10 to 15.04
<Guest3225> Good day.
<Guest3225> Anybody can help with porting?
<Guest3225> i cant switch on adb in recovery...
<dadexix86> bqphone, but... have you read the guide that you linked?
<dadexix86> Tip: The --bootstrap option is normally only used when installing Ubuntu the first time. It requires that the device is booted to the bootloader. After Ubuntu is installed, one uses the ubuntu-device-flash command (without the --bootstrap option) while the device is booted to Ubuntu.
<dadexix86> bqphone, and going on in the guide there is an explicit paragraph on upgrading an Ubuntu installation. read _all_ the guide please.
<popey> bqphone: I'd wait for the next over the air update if I were you.
<bqphone> i guess i should do that
<Guest3225> please wait. i downloaded aosp source code by this command: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting and then Added my own new device  and kernel from another aosp... After i got  system.img,  recovery.img, and boot.img.  Flash this files in my device... if i flashing recvery.img to the boot partition i see label "Android" on the screen.
<rigved> hi everyone
<Guest3225> in hardware console i see  this text"recovery: applet not found"
<Guest3225> when i try execute "adbd" i recived: " cannot bind 'tcp:5037' "
<rigved> i'm trying to flash Ubuntu Touch from a Ubuntu 14.04 machine to a Nexus 7 (2013) and i'm hitting this bug: #1427359
<ubot5> bug 1427359 in android-tools (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-device-flash fails to flash image once it reboots into recovery mode" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427359
<rigved> has anyone else encountered it? does anyone have a work-around for this issue??
<popey> Guest3225: why are you running adbd?
<Guest3225> I dont know how to install system in device.. i try use this command "rootstock-touch-install "$OUT/$ROOTFS" "$OUT/system.img" but for that i need connect my device by adb...
<lotuspsychje> someone knows if ubuntu uses the NFC chip or is it also secured?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu touch that is
<Guest3225> how i can generate system.img (ubuntu.tar.gz+android_sustem.img) om PC, without using device by adb?
<Guest3225> Please,  help me
<lotuspsychje> Guest3225: whats your device?
<Guest3225> based on rk3288
<Guest3225> soc
<Guest3225> official not supported
<lotuspsychje> Guest3225: try the XDA forums for your device, maybe it has a project
<Guest3225> i compiled own recovery.img, system.img and boot.img by this guide https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device
<amari> Hi what will be the retail price of the Meizu mx4 ubuntu version?
<PreSSion> Hello wow iba ese a lot og ubuntu users
<brunch875> Hello!
<cwayne_> Hello
<czxczxcz> fgdf
<czxczxcz> dfgdgdg
<czxczxcz> fdggfdgdg
<Se7> hi  guys
<Se7> why my bq phone doesn t download update?
<Se7> i ve got youtube telegramm and myphoto
<Se7> none of them download
<Se7> any idea?
<peat-psuwit> Se7: Can you tell me what's the error appeared on the screen?
<Se7> no error
<Se7> just stack
<Se7> i tried to reboot many time...still nothing
<Se7> :(
<Se7> oh well seems no solutions
<amari> Hi, is BQ planning to release a new ubuntu phone with 5 inches?
<billy_idle> Hi :) Is there a way to show pictures of artists in "My music scope"? I've got some artists which aren't listed and I want to add pics. artist.jpg, fanart.jpg, artist.nfo... didn't work. Any ideas?
<fossrox> hi everyone :)
<fossrox> I'm not sure how up to date is the linked documentation so please don't get me wrong with my following questions:
<fossrox> What would be the most modern tablet supported by Ubuntu? And same question about phone.
<brunch875> no idea about tablets but the phone should be the meizu MX4 if I know correctly, since it's about to get released as an ubuntu phone (if it hasn't already)
<brunch875> the BQ aquaris e4.5 is compatible with ubuntu too
<brunch875> utouch was built mostly on the nexus4, but the support is dropping from what I know
<genii> Whatever the most recent Google tablet line is the answer to the other
<kostkon> fossrox, if you are in the EU, you could get the bq phone
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-25
<MJBrune> I have a lenovo yoga 2 2-in-1 which currently has windows 10 on it. Is it possible to install Touch on it?
<MJBrune> It's x64
<bregma> MJBrune, Touch is predominantly ARM, but you can install regular Ubuntu on a Yoga 2 and run Unity 8 to get the same experience
<MJBrune> bregma: So touch isn't different at all from Desktop Ubuntu?
<MJBrune> It doesn'
<MJBrune> it doesn't have netflix apps or amazon prime now? It doesn't have an android layer?
<kurros> MJBrune: ubuntu touch uses some android for the low level hardware support layer--none of the services/code for apps. no netflix or amazon (until there is an armhf version of google-chrome or an x86 device someday)
<MJBrune> kurros: seems fairly underfeatured then
<Mirv> oSoMoN: chrisccoulson: I can get a silo for the QTBUG-47940. was there LP bug you had? it's always useful to link to changelog.
<oSoMoN> Mirv, https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1488364
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1488364 in Oxide "[Qt 5.5] OxideQSslCertificate::issuer doesn't work in Qml" [Medium,Triaged]
<Mirv> thanks oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks to you!
<mardy> Elleo: hi! Is there already a bug about the OSK being quite huge on the M10?
<ogra_> huge ?
 * ogra_ finds it to small actually :)
<ogra_> could be a few pixels higher so the buttons are more square :)
<mardy> ogra_: when I keep the tablet in landscape mode, it fills the whole width; your finger has to travel quite a lot
<Elleo> mardy: no bug at the moment, feel free to open one; I haven't seen it on an m10 in person myself yet so couldn't really judge
<ogra_> and how would you fix that ? put a gap in the center (then you cant type ten fingers if it sits on the cover-stand)
<Elleo> mardy: might be worth just adding padding to the sides in landscape mode or something, probably one for design to consider
<mardy> Elleo: yes, I'd suggest that
<ogra_> how doers putting padding fix the issue that your hands are to far on the outside ?
<mardy> ogra_: do people use more than one finger when typing on a touchscreen?
<ogra_> *putting padding in
<ogra_> marif i hold it i use my thmbs ...
<ogra_> mardy,
<Elleo> ogra_: I thought mardy's problem was that his fingers had to travel a large distance between keys?
<Elleo> ogra_: so adding padding to either side would make the distance between keys smaller
<ogra_> if i dont hold it i fold the stand in a way that it is at the top and make it sit on a table ...
<mardy> Elleo: s/fingers/finger/ :-D
<ogra_> that way i can type with ten fingers ... and quite comfortable
<ogra_> Elleo, but it doesnt solve the issue that the center keys are to far when you hold the device on the outer sides
<Elleo> ogra_: ah, okay
<ogra_> having a mode there you produce a gap in the middle (via the language switcher) would make far more sense imho
<ogra_> (and keep the current layout for people that actually do touch typing)
<ogra_> s/there/where/
<Elleo> yeah, well it certainly sounds like something that should be optional if implemented, if people are using it in different ways
<Mirv> mzanetti: tvoss: I haven't heard back on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1257 lately and now we're very near OTA-11 feature freeze. do you think the qtlocation should go in or not, and do you have time to test it?
<mzanetti> Mirv, tested it, works very well
<Mirv> I know it was essentially set to Incomplete from image purposes, so maybe it'll get postponed until switch to xenial...
<mzanetti> good to go IMO
<Mirv> mzanetti: ok, sounds good, maybe I should finish the silo off then and put towards QA
<mzanetti> Mirv, yes, that'd be great
<tvoss> mzanetti, Mirv wvm
<tvoss> wfm, even :)
<Tm_T> tvoss: windows for ...misgroups?
<tvoss> works for me
<Tm_T> or wait for me
<taruti> Is there documentation somewhere what components of the aquaris m10 work A) with vanilla kernels, B) with out-of-tree-patches, C) require binary blobs, D) how closed the device in general is? (is e.g. the bootloader locked?) Or even just a dmesg from the tablet? Or a link to the kernel repo?
<Walex> taruti: you are asking too much of "proof of concept" products...
<Walex> taruti: you know what Winston Churchill said of dogs walking on two legs :-)
<taruti> Walex: isn't that the typical thing one wonders with new android devices + linux?
<Walex> The M10 is a fairly convincing "proof of concept" product, it is quite usable, GPS even works.
<taruti> Walex: I don't need spoon feading, just a link somewhere that has info rather than just pretty pictures :)
<Walex> taruti: IIRC the only platforms that are actually documented for "developers" are some Nexus models, not the BQ or Meizu ones.
<taruti> so it is/will be quite locked down?
<Walex> taruti: I don't know, but I would think that the BQ and Meizu are expected to be "shrink wrapped", and developers would use Nexus as development platforms
<robinhero> hey mzanetti, I've just seen this landing: https://trello.com/c/QZKTTYYs/3074-1270-ubuntu-landing-070-ubuntu-touch-session-mzanetti Does this mean OTA-11 will arrive with Bluetooth file sending feature? :)
<mzanetti> robinhero, the app in OpenStore will start working with OTA-11
<mzanetti> (well, sending already works with that, this is for receiving)
<mzanetti> robinhero, https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/ubtd.mzanetti
<robinhero> mzanetti, so If I'm right: the backend is ready for Bluetooth file sending/recieving, the only missing thing is the GUI, right?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> well, and some apparmor policies perhaps
<robinhero> awesome! :)
<mzanetti> robinhero, actually, for receiving files, there should be a service running in the system so that you can receive files all the time, not only when an app is running like atm
<Walex> taruti: I suspect that part of the issue is that the BQ and Meizu products are BQ and Meizu products, not Canonical products, and it is up to BQ and Meizu to document them. Google did that for most Nexus models, BQ and Meizu haven't done that yet.
<mzanetti> robinhero, so that service and the ui need to be created properly (the openstore stuff is quite a quick'n'dirty proof of concept
<robinhero> mzanetti, Ah, OK, thanks
<robinhero> mzanetti, just installed your app, but where can I send files?
<mzanetti> where would you expect it?
<mzanetti> robinhero, ^
<robinhero> mzanetti, oh okay, I've found it in the content hub :)
<mzanetti> :)
<mr_rcollins> So if I wanted to, could I put Android on my M10?
<mr_rcollins> Or, better yet, dual boot Android and Ubuntu Touch?
<dkessel> mariogrip: my fairphone 2 will arrive today. if there is anything you need tested, i may be able to do that soon. i don't know if you have a working device at the moment?
<mariogrip> dkessel: cool, I do have a working device, but ubuntu touch on the fairphone 2 is in really early stages
<mariogrip> not much is working yet
<dobey> mariogrip: hey. what was the other thing you were trying to fix on hammerhead before pushing the battery fix?
<mariogrip> bluetooth maybe?
<mariogrip> dobey: oh, you're talking about why it got delayed, I messed up something when trying to fix the battery issue (adb developer mode)
<mariogrip> dobey: hopefully i get to push it today
<dobey> mariogrip: ah ok
<peat-psuwit> I can't sync phablet repo tree. It said "error: Cannot fetch CyanogenMod/android_external_koush_Superuser"
<peat-psuwit> branch phablet_4.4.2_r1
<b0s3d> is this the channel for ubuntu tablet support?
<k1l> yes
<b0s3d> awesome
<b0s3d> i am aware that it is new and need some development, but i have a few questions if you don't mind
<b0s3d> 1: how do i get to the desktop/wallpaper area/minimize all windows?
<b0s3d> 2: is the home button functional?
<mr_rcollins> 1: Use the desktop switch under settings in the upper right.
<b0s3d> !: also i have a bug connecting my wireless keyboard, its a mad catz strike m
<ubot5> b0s3d: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mr_rcollins> 2: I didn't think there was a home button. :-)
<b0s3d> 1: i am in the upper right area now
<mr_rcollins> Under one of the tabs there is a switch to go to desktop mode.
<mr_rcollins> Or connect a mouse. :-)
<b0s3d> can't it go to desktop or just it just say "Today"?
<b0s3d> found it !
<b0s3d> thanks :)
<b0s3d> I'll go lay down and enjoy the fun :) bye
<john-mcaleely> popey, know who controls edit rights to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<john-mcaleely> I appear to have lost them, and wish to update frieza & cooler
<popey> john-mcaleely: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<popey> join that
<john-mcaleely> aha
<popey> we did it to combat spam
<john-mcaleely> thank you
<popey> np
<popey> do it now before I get on my plane and I'll approve it now
<john-mcaleely> popey - pending now
<b0s3d> lmao, the camera is upside down
<popey> done
<john-mcaleely> and edited the page. thank you!
<popey> \o/
<saavento> Does ubuntu-touch use the gstreamer framework for multimedia?
<ogra_> saavento, yes ... but with the android codecs in the backend
<saavento> thanks ogra
<ogra_> (for apps you would just use OtMultimedia though ... you cant talk diectly to gstreamer)
<ogra_> *directly
<saavento> OtMultimedia or QtMultimedia? , ogra
<ogra_> yes :P
<saavento> ok thax
<ogra_> that Qt thing :)
<saavento> hehehe
<dobey> Ot would be an awesome fraemwork i bet
<jgdx> anyone with a openvpn VPN connection that requires username/password or static auth in here?
<jgdx> pete-woods, maybe? ^
<pete-woods> jgdx: I tore down my AWS instance, but could maybe look at starting it up again
<jgdx> pete-woods, if you do get it up, silo 8 introduces (your) auth type stuff in System Settings
<pete-woods> jgdx: sounds good!
<pete-woods> jgdx: will let you know if I get 5 mins to spin up another server
<pete-woods> it requires a bit of manual config after boot
<b0s3d> hello guys, i don't agree with the privacy policy, what can i do?
<b0s3d> can i disable something or somehow not agree to them?
<b0s3d> http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/privacy-policy
<dobey> b0s3d: in what context? creating a u1 account?
<b0s3d> so from using the tablet it self, in any form of way i don't send private information to you guys?
<b0s3d> you guys/ubuntu
<ogra_> the device sends bug reports which you can disable in the privacy settings
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> crash reports (bugs you have to file yourself :) )
<b0s3d> okay nice, i am more calm now lol
<dobey> well, the privacy policy isn't a thing you can agree or disagree with in terms of usage, as i understand it; it's a statement of what ubuntu/canonical does in order to protect your privacy when such data is interchanged
<b0s3d> i thought by updating or using the device i would use some of the services which will send some private information
<dobey> you can of course not create an ubuntu one account, and not install apps, and disable crash reports, and disable all the remote scopes
<ogra_> well, to install apps you indeed need an U1 account
<ogra_> and there is info tied to that account (like what apps have you installed etc(
<ogra_> mostly statistical stuff though ... not actually really personal
<b0s3d> this information is send with encryption protocols like ssl right?
<ogra_> sure
<b0s3d> alright :)
<dobey> well, what apps are installed isn't really tracked. the apps list on the server is things that were downlaoded from the store; not whether or not they were ever, or are still, installed
<b0s3d> like points?
<b0s3d> +1 -1 ?
<dobey> no
<b0s3d> okay :)
<peat-psuwit> I can't sync phablet repo tree. It said "error: Cannot fetch CyanogenMod/android_external_koush_Superuser"
<peat-psuwit> And I can't find that project on code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com
<peat-psuwit> Where does it go? or what happened?
<grasstype> well, good news! I figured out how to make root filesystem writeable from terminal, without connecting to desktop
<grasstype> thank you internet
<grasstype> woo!
<grasstype> sudo apt-get update and installing g++ right now
<b0s3d> when will it be safe to assume that the tablet is fully functionally?
<b0s3d> and how do i find the ubuntu-software center + the termainal ?
<grasstype> fully functional? no idea.
<grasstype> b0s3d, you can install the terminal right now though
 * ogra_ notes that hiis tablet is fully functional
<grasstype> if you swipe a few scopes to the right, you'll hit hte app scope. At the bottom of that is the ubuntu store
<grasstype> click that, and search for terminal
<grasstype> it might even be on the main page
<melvster> grasstype: hmm ive just been installing stuff with apt over adb, am I doing it wrong?
<dobey> grasstype: don't do that!
<dobey> remounting / as rw is bad
<dobey> grasstype, melvster: https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311 <- do it this way
<ogra_> yeah, dont touch the readonly area
<melvster> dobey: oh thanks!
<ogra_> it will just end in tears
<mr_rcollins> grasstype, you don't want to do that.
<grasstype> why will it end in tears?
<mr_rcollins> OTA updates will stop.
<ogra_> if you make changes they are lost with the next OTA ...
<ogra_> but the space wont be freed up
<mr_rcollins> I thought it wouldn't update?
<ogra_> so eventually you run out of space
<melvster> great article but it doesnt really say *why* to do it that way ...
<ogra_> sadly not ... it still updates
<ogra_> (i think popey filed a bug ages ago about that ... it should really stop OTAs imho)
<dobey> melvster: it's not an article, it's an answer to a question on askubuntu
<ogra_> OTOH you cant use apt to upgrade either
<grasstype> it still updates, but it leaves on the programs I installed but doesn't allow me to use them?
<ogra_> since that will fail as soon as certain packages are upgraded
<grasstype> that seems like 3 levels of wtf
<ogra_> that is why it is readonly :)
<ogra_> just leave it alone
<ogra_> there are enough ways to achive your stuff in the rw area
<grasstype> leaving it alone I don't get g++ and vim without doing things I dont understand
<ogra_> (and expecially on the tablet you want a libertine container in the rw space to actually install additional debs anyway)
<dobey> then wait for libertine to be more ready, and you can install there instead
<dobey> i'll update the askubuntu answer after ota11, to have instructions for libertine
<ogra_> ++1
<melvster> what's libertine?
<dobey> grasstype: well, you're already doing things you don't understand, if you're making / rw and trying to do apt-get there
<grasstype> ... what is libertine?
<dobey> the legacy apps stuff
<dobey> how firefox/libreoffice work
<ogra_> the container management SW that makes Xorg apps work
<melvster> oh found it ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Libertine
<dobey> melvster: do NOT follow those instructions though :)
<dobey> those are old instructions for developers to test before stuff was in image
<melvster> ok!
<melvster> so question ... making files in say /home/phablet/Public/ that's ok, right?
<ogra_> bregma, can we pretty please remove the "make your device rw" from that wikipage ?
<grasstype> lol, I don't even know what to say
<ogra_> or at least add a big fat red disclaimr next to it that this will make you end up re-flashing at some point
<dobey> melvster: sure
<grasstype> so... should I purge all the stuff I just installed, and restart?
<ogra_> grasstype, well, to phone users the general suggestion is usually to re-flash the device from scratch ... making things RW is really only from doing plumbing work on the system
<melvster> the way things are set up now is *super* useful, I appreciate there's an evolving *right* way to do things, and not following that can end in tears, but that's part of the fun/risk of having free software, I'll definitely try and follow the best practice, but so far im really happy :)
<ogra_> s/from/for/
<ogra_> melvster, indeed, and you can make everything writable and tinker around with it to yur liking ... just dont complain if it breaks since thats not the way it is intended to be used ;)
<melvster> got it!
<ogra_> you can always re-flash from scratch too if you break it ...
<grasstype> so, in order to do something on my new tablet that I can do on my desktop, I have to install something on ubuntu desktop, install terminal on tablet, understand everything about chroot, understand adp, and know which directions on askubuntu to ignore, ie already knowing everything about the whole system. Well that's frustrating. And the way to fix it is to completely reflash the whole system
<grasstype> talk about a frustrating way to learn
<dobey> huh?
<ogra_> grasstype, you can also just wait a few OTAs and have all that implemented via the UI :)
<dobey> you don't need adb to make a chroot
<mr_rcollins> I made my chroot on an SD card so I can always reflash without losing anying in my chroot.
<grasstype> wait a few OTA updates, and relearn the new approved way to do it. I need a drink
<dobey> hell, i rarely even use adb any more. i just ssh to my phone
<grasstype> lol, ssh to the phone, even better
<melvster> this is very cool.  is there a relationship between libertine and snappy?
<dobey> melvster: no
<grasstype> at least I have pokemon (after a few hoops jumped through), and basic internet.
 * ogra_ actually looks forward to sanppy based phones and tablets ... we wont have the RW discussion anymore :) 
<dobey> no, the discussions will be much… darker
<ogra_> well, the os snap is a readonly squashfs file ... no way to make that writable ;)
<rvr> ogra_: Do you know whether there is any limit related to SD cards we can mount in Ubuntu Touch?
<ogra_> rvr, shouldnt ... only filesystem limitations (i.e. 4GB per file on vfat)
<troyready> wait wait wait ... what kind of pokemon is it that we can have on Ubuntu touch? :)
<rvr> ogra_: Ack, thanks
<plexigras> i am looking for a guid on how to flash ubuntu touch from arch linux, you guys know one?
<dobey> plexigras: the instructions would be the same, save for adding PPAs and such. you will need the same software. i don't know if it's packaged for arch. you could create a minimal ubuntu install in a vm or lxc container, or a chroot, if need be, to use the ubuntu packages
<plexigras> dobey, i only need ubuntu-device-flash, phablet-tools, abd nd fastboot right?
<dobey> plexigras: i don't know what all dependencies those have, but i think so
<WolfiWolfi> hello! i'm looking for an app/scope where i can maintain/control the credit on my smartphone. is there such a thing?
<plexigras> Device tuna not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<plexigras> can someone tell me why i get this error
<pmcgowan> plexigras, is that the Galaxy Nexus? there is no image for that
<plexigras> fuck
<plexigras> for real??
<pmcgowan> check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices for a community port
<plexigras> pmcgowan, i can just do phablet-flash community --device toro or wht do i have to do?
<dasjoe> If you want to own a somewhat expensive paperweight, yes ;)
<dasjoe> Ubuntu Touch does not exist for your phone, don't just flash a different phone's image
<pmcgowan> plexigras, seems the Toro port was abandoned
<dasjoe> Oh sorry, misread the question and assumed toro was the Nexus 4's codename
<plexigras> dasjoe, i wouldnt call it expensive :)
<dobey> WolfiWolfi: i don't think there is. i think that would be carrier-specific
<dobey> plexigras: indeed, maguro/toro is no longer supported (and hasn't been for a very long time)
<WolfiWolfi> ok thank you dobey. do you know if it exist a german page where i can see all the ubuntu scopes with description?
<dobey> uappexplorer.com perhaps
<plexigras> is it only me or do smartphones suck
<ogra_> Only the ones without ubuntu
<mr_rcollins> Is their a timeline for 16.04?
<mr_rcollins> Or, let me write that correctly, is there a timeline for 16.04?
<ogra_> Far out...
<mr_rcollins> I don't mind being an early adopter, but right now the Ubuntu Tablet isn't usable. :-)
<ogra_> And 16.04 would help how ?
<mr_rcollins> I don't know, lol!
<ogra_> heh
<mr_rcollins> Being able to use Firefox would be a start.
<ogra_> it would be far worse
<ogra_> mm ?
<mr_rcollins> And some sort of control for the FHD display so Firefox isn't so tiny.
<ogra_> I'm using it just fine here
<mr_rcollins> How do you get a keyboard in it?
<ogra_> with my BY keyboard
<ogra_> BT
<mr_rcollins> That kinda defeats the purpose of having a tablet...
<ogra_> its a desktop app, why would I use it when not in desktop mode
<ogra_> and beyond that the Ubuntu browser is far superior imho
<mr_rcollins> There are some extensions that I would like to have.
<mr_rcollins> I've been forcing myself to use Browser.
<mr_rcollins> Do you have a link on how to modify the Today scope so it isn't forced to landscape?
<mr_rcollins> Something about modifying a .desktop file...
<ogra_> You have to hack the unity8-dash.desktop file
<mr_rcollins> Where's that?
<ogra_> use find ;)
<mr_rcollins> Lol! :-P
<mr_rcollins> I'll look when I get home.
<dobey> mr_rcollins: 16.04 was released the other day. it is best not to think of phone images as being related to the standard ubuntu releases
<mr_rcollins> Good to know.
<mr_rcollins> And I do have my chroot to play around with.
<mr_rcollins> In Terminal, is there a way to modify the different keyboards? (Shoot, what does it call those...)
<dobey> mr_rcollins: wait for the update which changes unity8 to rotate on the tablet :)
 * mr_rcollins is waiting... :-)
<ogra_> Every six weeks ;)
<dobey> mr_rcollins: if you really want a touch version of firefox, best option would be to work with the firefox devs to get a mobile version built for ubuntu and in the app store, so you can just install it from there
<taiebot> Hi all why core apps go through QA testing? Will this not add too much work to QA?  Can there not be a team of users which test and approve the update?
<dobey> taiebot: because that's how they get QAed
<dobey> taiebot: it doesn't add work when it's work that QA has been doing all along for the past 2.5 years anyway
<taiebot> dobey: I see unav has been added to the list how many extra are going to get QA approval?
<dobey> taiebot: default apps != core apps
<taiebot> dobey: unav needs now approval to get release i am just unsure of the principle of asking people in an office if the gps driving app works without field testing. Unless they only test if the apps install successfully and launches properly. I would like to suggest a different approach in order to release "core apps and defaults apps"  like a tester store where people could vote for apps to be released or get there apps te
<dobey> lol "in an office" ?
<taiebot> dobey: are you driving?
<taiebot> :-)
<dobey> taiebot: there are documented test plans for the apps
<dobey> taiebot: the point is that the QA people aren't "in an office" as you suggest. they are spread across the globe, and yes, i'm sure they leave their primary places of working to go do things, and they take their phones with them to test things
<dobey> personally, i only use unav in order to ensure a location fix
<mr_rcollins> Can I dual-boot Android on the M10?
<taiebot> dobey: I am just surprised of the amount of effort  to be put by QA and wanted to  help. Apps would be easy as external testing as they are just .click to be downloaded.
<dobey> mr_rcollins: i don't think so
<dobey> taiebot: well, personally, i'd prefer to eliminate any manual testing; but alas
<PaulFraOSAA> Does anybody know how you can run a command in the libertine container before launching the application? I can't really find it in the documentation and the code I could read on my commute didn't make it clear
<awesomebing1> Hello! I'm trying to download the sources for Ubuntu Touch so I can build it. It syncs up to "error: Cannot fetch CyanogenMod/android_external_koush_Superuser". Does anyone know what happened to that repository, and how to fix/workaround it?
<PaulFraOSAA> I don't know if anyone has answered, kiwiirc is acting up, but it seems libertine-container-manager exec should be able to do the trick. But I can't figure out how to actually run a command
<bba> awseomebing1 - I had the some problem yesterday, I haven't tried since.
<awesomebing1> bba: Yeah, this must have happened recently, as I have synced it before successfully.
<bba> I haven't used repo before, how can one specify an earlier version
<bba> and find out which version are available
<awesomebing1> I don't remember 100% but you have to init the project with repo init -u *url* -b *version*. The version number is a branch
<bba> thanks perhaps I'll try rtfming tomorrow
<awesomebing1> I honestly don't know if it's the same, it's that way on CM
<awesomebing1> It appears the only branch is "phablet-4.4.2_r1". Can't verify for sure
<awesomebing1> bba: Trying to figure out branches solved my problem. Replace "CyanogenMod/android_external_koush_Superuser" in manifest.xml with "CyanogenMod/Superuser"
<bba> awesomebing1: thanks will try it out tomorrow.
<awesomebing1> bba: I take that back. It doesn't have the proper branches. Sorry for a half answer :/ btw https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/admin/projects/CyanogenMod/android_bootable_recovery,branches
<awesomebing1> Where might I go to report a bug with getting the code for Superuser? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Components doesn't really help in this case
<ogra_> awesomebing1, best is to write to the mailing list i guess ... it is also beyond me why superuser should be in any branch at all given it is not used anywhere ever
<ogra_> also try to catch ondra during european workhours ... he is one of the persons that regulary work with the android branches
<awesomebing1> ogra_ I joined the mailing list, do I just send an email to ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net with "[Development] etc"?
<ogra_> yeah
<awesomebing1> K
<ogra_> ondra or morphis should be able to help you out here on IRC too ... but both are likely not around at this time of day
<jake__> ls
<jake__> exit
<awesomebing1> ogra_ I sent an email to the mailing
<awesomebing1> list.*
<ogra_> good
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-26
<Tabguy> Hello
<Tabguy> how do i fnd ubutu sftware center on the new tablet?
<Tabguy> Eh
<dobey> Tabguy: the app store is the last entry in the apps scope. if you go to the apps scope and scroll to the bottom, you'll see the ubuntu store icon
<Tabguy> Dobey: I can`t see the software center in the scope menu.
<Tabguy> how do i ad it
<Tabguy> add
<linux_unix-10> hello
<linux_unix-10> Can we make porting requests here?
<k1l_> linux_unix-10: well. then you still need someone to do the porting :/
<k1l_> linux_unix-10: take a look at https://ubports.com/
<linux_unix-10> k1l_: Well, I was thinking that this place would have devs to ask about stuff with.
<svij> For those who are interested: Meizu Pro 5 is now available, only in gold: http://en.jd.com/1104324.html
<k1l_> linux_unix-10: yes. but your questions sounds like "make me a port".
<linux_unix-10> k1l_: Sorry if I sounded too curt with my statement.
<linux_unix-10> k1l_: I could try and help with testing, if that's fine.
<k1l_> linux_unix-10: if you want to start a port see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting . but keep in mind that this is not a beginners task. if you have questions other users in here who already did some ports could answer
<linux_unix-10> k1l_: "if you have questions other users in here who already did some ports could answer" <-- That's exactly why I'm here! :D
<popey> Do we have a bug tracking the fact that the app scope is empty on rc-proposed quite often http://imgur.com/qhs3sH2
<popey> ?
<lotuspsychje> popey: i encounter the same on bq 4.5, app scope remains empty for just a little while, until apps showup
<lotuspsychje> i also noticed searching the app store on keyword 'scopes', pressing see more scopes, results in empty also..
<popey> ah, if i search for stuff, i find stuff appears, but more often than not it is all blank
<davmor2> popey: blame jamestait it's normally his fault when it comes to the store ;)
<popey> not the store
<popey> click scope
<davmor2> popey: I noticed that music and videos have been blanking on me recently if I disable all the views and then re-enable them all again it seems to be fine so it wouldn't surprise me if there were issues with the online stuff
<popey> it happens more if your network is ropey (like here at a sprint)
<embrik_> HI, is it possible to install csnapchat on ubuntu phone?
<embrik_> sorry, snapchat
<popey> No
<embrik_> OK, thanks, what about netflix -app?
<popey> for the phone, no
<brunch> Good morning! I recently bought a blueetooth keyboard and I have two questions. Is there anywhere I could find a list of keyboard settings? I'm on proposed.
<brunch> I mean keyboard shortcuts, not settings
<brunch> Aaaaand... tildes / dead keys / Alt-gr doesn-t seem to work with any layout. Is it work in progress?
<ogra_> there is a bug open for the altgr issue
<ogra_> bug 1565236
<ubot5> bug 1565236 in mir (Ubuntu) "AltGr not working on external keyboards" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565236
<brunch> nice thanks
<ogra_> i dont think any shortcuts list exists yet
<saavento> was just reading about the meizu por 5 and loads ubuntu touch OTA 9
<saavento> is that ok
<saavento> or is just a custom distro for the phone
<brunch> I'm very impressed that there are a lot of working keyboard shortcuts similar to desktop. Such as alt-tab, super-1/2/3 or ctrl-l on web browser. Alt-F4 doesn't work so I thought maybe there was a different one to close apps :p
<brunch> utouch is looking in a pretty good shape
 * brunch sprays confetti at the devs
 * ogra_ grins
<cc> something about ubuntu phone
<cc> ihttp://en.jd.com/1104324.html
<cc> http://en.jd.com/1104324.html
<cc> now we can buy meizu pro 5 ubuntu
<cc> but i found that i cant buy it in china!!!!!
<cc> wtf
<saavento> hi
<saavento> i cannot type ' @ '  in browser but in chat i can
<saavento> also layout in legacy apps is not the same on snappy apps
<saavento> where can i open a bug
<ogra_> bug 1565236
<ubot5> bug 1565236 in mir (Ubuntu) "AltGr not working on external keyboards" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565236
<ogra_> just click the "affects me too" button at the top
<saavento> oks
<saavento> so is open already
<ogra_> yeah, will be fixed in OTA11
<ogra_> (i guess :) )
<saavento> is ok
<saavento> while is noticed is good
<saavento> agree
<popey> hello popeybqe45
<popeybqe45> Hi
<popey> ahoneybun: ^ chatter is in the store now :)
<john-mcaleely1> popeybqe45 nice!
<john-mcaleely1> popey looks like I just missed your doppelganger
<john-mcaleely1> Jibel_arale hello
<ogra_> grmbl ... is the jd store a fake for the mx5pro ?
<john-mcaleely1> keep missing people ;-)
<ogra_> doesnt seem like you can place an order
<ogra_> ograMX4 boo
<john-mcaleely1> ograMX4 boo
<ogra_> lol, you missed him :)
<john-mcaleely1> just my luck
<ograMX4> john-mcaleely1, boo
<john-mcaleely1> hello. Doesn't look like there are notifications yet...
<ogra_> yeah
<john-mcaleely1> Nice tho!
<ogra_> not even bold text ... but its a start
<ogra_> now i need to finish my ircproxy snap to provide push notifications that hook into that client ;)
<john-mcaleely1> now that would be nice!
<ogra_> thats the plan ... but the snappy config interface was dropped ... i have to wait til it comes back before moving on
 * ogra_ sighs 
<ogra_> "Sorry, the system is busy now, please try again later." ....
<ogra_> trying to order a pro5 ... no go ...
<popey> o/
<Ffcccccfcccccc> Whee! Irc ftw
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Dubstar_04> Hello from chatter!!!
<popey> \o/
<popey> hello Dubstar_04
<popey> robert_ancell: ^ another happy user
<robert_ancell> yay
<Dubstar_04> robert_ancell: My favorite person today!!!
<Dubstar_04> Robert thankyou for releasing chatter!!
<LarreaM> Testing chatter   in a nexus 4! Nice job Robert !
<mr_rcollins> Ok, what'
<mr_rcollins> Ok, what's chatter?
 * ogra_ still uses kiwiirc ... but chatter is on a good way :)
<LarreaM> A new app  for irc  on Ubuntu touch
<mr_rcollins> Works with ZNC I assume?
 * lotuspsychje uses also kiwi
<lotuspsychje> with dark theme
<mr_rcollins> I've been using Glowing Bear to connect to weechat.
<ogra_> same here ... and excluded from lifecycle mgmt
 * dobey puts on Shattered
<ogra_> (on the tablet that is ... on te phone i dont tinker with the lifecycle)
<mr_rcollins> What's lifecycle?
 * mr_rcollins has a lot of new terms to learn...
<dobey> mr_rcollins: the confinement policy on the phone/tablet includes preventing applications that are not in the foreground, from processing. when you switch to a different app, the one in the foreground is the only one that can do anything (save of course, for system services that may be running)
<Mr_rcollins_> Hmmmm
<Mr_rcollins_> There it goes. Can I connect to zinc with chatter?
<shadeslayer> ondra: _morphis poke, where can I get the android sources for vegetahd?
<folf> It Works! Using chatter on my mx4 :-)
<_morphis> shadeslayer: those are private, if you're not part of Canonical, you can't
<shadeslayer> oh :<
<shadeslayer> _morphis: no chance of those being open sourced?
<_morphis> no chance
<_morphis> its not under our control as we don't own them
<shadeslayer> bshah: ^^ :(
<ogra_> _morphis, i thought we have the open bits on github under john-mcaleely's account ?
<ogra_> (at least for all the other phones)
<_morphis> ogra_: the kernel bits, yes
<shadeslayer> _morphis: and there isn't a open source device tree of any sorts out there?
<ogra_> shadeslayer, for the nexus devices there is
<_morphis> ogra_, shadeslayer: https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E4.5/tree/aquaris-E4.5-ubuntu-master
<_morphis> that are the kernel sources
<ogra_> yeah
<_morphis> the only part being available to the public
<_morphis> shadeslayer: but everything else you need to create the device tarball isn't
<ogra_> well, the part that counts if you want to add a module :)
<_morphis> ogra_: sure
<shadeslayer> _morphis: yeah, I need the AOSP bits :P
<shadeslayer> I already saw the kernel bits
<_morphis> shadeslayer: what do you want to do?
<AuroraAvenue_> Where is the bug to get ubuntu touch working on Lollipop Android ?
<ogra_> AuroraAvenue_, it works on 5.x for a few devices
<shadeslayer> _morphis: bshah and I need to read the build.prop
<shadeslayer> _morphis: and perhaps add/remove some config options
<_morphis> shadeslayer: for what?
<AuroraAvenue_> ogra_: OK, where is the bug to get Ubuntu Touch working on the Nexus 4 with Lolipop Android ?
<ogra_> AuroraAvenue_, i doubt there is one ... (and i doubt there are plans to move that to 5.x)
<AuroraAvenue_> Why not ? If you buy a nexus 4 today - It comes with lolipop .
<_morphis> AuroraAvenue_: we will not move even if there is a tree with Android 5 support
<ogra_> because it is nearly as much work as doing a completely new port and the resources are very limited
<_morphis> AuroraAvenue_: and there is just little value for us
<AuroraAvenue_> Well that is why I want to fund it - at the moment the system just doesn't work, for me or anyone buying a Nexus 4 , today.
<ogra_> yeah, the only benefit would be that people can install without going to 4.x first
<ogra_> not really worth the hard effort it would take to make everything work with 5.x
<ogra_> (when 4.x just works fine)
<AuroraAvenue_> Well I cannot instakll ubuntu touch on my Nexus 4 - which makes me angry.
<ogra_> just roll back to 4.x first
<AuroraAvenue_> It's supposed just to work.
<ogra_> thnen installing is easy
<ogra_> no, it isnt
<ogra_> never was
<AuroraAvenue_> I dont know how to do that on android.
<ogra_> flashing in general is something for advanced users
<ogra_> if you cant get along with flashing (or reading up about how to do it and follow some guide) then better buy a preinstalled device
<AuroraAvenue_> I'm not buying another one !
<AuroraAvenue_> It cost me 100 euros.
<ogra_> well, then look for a guide and follow it
<AuroraAvenue_> Does Odin work on Ubuntu ?
<ogra_> i guess it does ...
<b0s3d> Hello
<AuroraAvenue_> o/
<ogra_> do you also want to flash some samsung device ?
<ogra_> (odin is a samsung tool)
<AuroraAvenue_> oh Ok.
<AuroraAvenue_> I think I'm just going to have to pay someone £50 to put ubuntu touch on my nexus 4.
<b0s3d> i have a problem due to the new tablet. there are no "username" in the vpn settings, can one install the original ubuntu touch on the bq device in order to change these bugs?
<b0s3d> i know it just came out, and many are working on the bugs, but i can't wait
<de-facto> i guess it should be possible with android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
<LarreaMikel> AuroraAvenue_: have you read this? http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-4/general/how-to-how-to-flash-factory-image-t2010312
<LarreaMikel> AuroraAvenue_: flash a 4.x factory image, and then follow the ubuntu installation guide.
<AuroraAvenue_> LarreaMikel: Yeah I think I'll just pay someone ..
<ogra_> Mirv, so did you click that final button yet ? (/me would really like to know if anyone actually managed to order at all, seems everyone just gets the same error)
<de-facto> btw why is 4.x needed? ubuntu just supports old radio blob?
<LarreaMikel> AuroraAvenue_: as you wish (it is not that hard)
<ogra_> de-facto, that and the old recovery/adb
<de-facto> oh ok
<AuroraAvenue_> thank-you thou.
<AuroraAvenue_> ~Just think I'll brick it.
<LarreaMikel> AuroraAvenue_: it is a possibility... but never happend to me
<de-facto> AuroraAvenue_ https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#instructions
<LarreaMikel> de-facto: much better than the one I've post
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/meizu-pro-5-ubuntu-edition-buy
<lotuspsychje> something for topic sil2100 ^ ?
<de-facto> oh nice that one should have a blazing fast cpu
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: looking neat isnt it
<mivoligo_> Hello from Chatter on my M10 :)
<de-facto> lotuspsychje yeah indeed :)
<de-facto> dang hahaha
<LarreaMikel> But we can't buy it... the systems have been busy since the beginning
<AuroraAvenue_> Also here - https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/26/the-most-powerful-ubuntu-phone-is-available-to-buy/
<ogra_> LarreaMikel, yeah :(
<de-facto> do they provide a black version somewhere?
<sil2100> Damn, where will we fit that in the topic now?
<lotuspsychje> sil2100: only the buy link inside?
<AuroraAvenue_> sil2100: Is that ack ?
<LarreaMikel> ogra_: It is being more complicated than the game for the meizu mx4!
<ogra_> LarreaMikel: except that yuo could at least buy the MX4 at some point
<ogra_> doesnt look like anyone managed to buy the 5pro yet
<ogra_> john-mcaleely: do you know if anyone is talking to meizu about that ? i see people complaining all over the internet
<LarreaMikel> ogra_: yeap... we will need patience...
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, I do not know
<john-mcaleely> they do follow the internet though, so I imagine they are on it
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> probably the jd store can simply not handle the millions and millions of people that are eager to get a golden ubuntu phone :)
<shadeslayer> _morphis: We wanted to try and get Plasma 5 running on it
<shadeslayer> _morphis: and we have some additional config modifications that are needed
<_morphis> shadeslayer: what kind of config modifications?
<ogra_> shadeslayer: if they are non-intrusive, just file a whishlist bug ;)
<ogra_> so they get into teh defaults
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> perhaps
<ogra_> (really depends if they are non intrusive i guess)
<awesomebing1> Is ondra online right now?
<sergiusens> chrisccoulson hey mind joining #snappy?
<jlkon13> Hello, I am currently trying to get the ubuntu boot image working. The problem is that I need to insert a proprietary kernel module before any other partitions could be mounted. In the generic ubuntu image is a folder called "/conf/modules"; do I simply have to copy the module to this directory and create a script with "insmod module.ko" or is it more complex … ? Thank you
<ondra> awesomebing1 hey
<ondra> shadeslayer did you get your android sources?
<ogra_> jlkon13: cant you just build that module into your kernel ?
<ogra_> then you dont need any hacks
<jlkon13> @ogra: no, the problem is Rockchip does not provide sources for this module …
<ogra_> ouch
<ogra_> well, if you actually hack the initrd and use insmod it doesnt amtter where you put the .ko since insmod needs the full path anyway
<ogra_> *matter
<jlkon13> @ogra: I found out that /conf/modules is not a directory but a file (not existing by default); I think modules go in the /lib/modules directory (I can use PRODUCT_COPY_FILES)
<ogra_> well, we dont really support modules in initrd in touch ... so whatever you do is a hack anyway ... and then its totally up to you where you put the file ... insmod will need the full path to it in any case
<jlkon13> @ogra: the question is if there is any build variable I can set to autocreate the /conf/modules file with the name of the module in it …
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> the assumption is that your kernel contains everything by default
<ogra_> (which it does for all existing ubuntu phones)
<ogra_> i know ondra once was on a quest to allow scripts and stuff to be injected ... not sure if he is still after that and has any example code :)
<jlkon13> but the init script inside the generic bootimage calls a function that loads custom modules
<ogra_> which isnt used, since we normally dont allow re-packing of the initrd
<Mirv> ogra_: no, I decided to wait a bit for eg color/configuration info since it's not a matter of day or two. but it seems everyone has had the error :(
<ogra_> and dont ship any device specific bits in our initrd
<ogra_> Mirv: yeah, still here (i tried 20min ago the last time)
<ogra_> i hope the right people are informed and on the case
<jlkon13> @ogra: ok, what do you propose to solve the problem?
<ogra_> (i think popey took it into his hands so it will be fine i guess :) )
<ondra> ogra_ into initrd?
<Mirv> ogra_: popey will simply log in to the shop server and hack the code until it works and then inform the shop owner that he fixed it!
<ogra_> jlkon13: well, re-pack it, drop the ko file somewhere and add your script snippet that insmods it ... i doubt there is any other way in this case
<ogra_> ondra: yeah
<ondra> ogra_ there is dev mode to overlay initrd for in phablet tree
<ogra_> Mirv: yeah, as usual
<ondra> ogra_ you need to build with defined switch
<ogra_> jlkon13: ondra is your man
<jlkon13> thank you :)
<jlkon13> @ondra: do you know the name of this switch?
<ondra> jlkon13 BOARD_OVERLAY_INITRD=true and it will overlay content of out/target/product/<>/ubuntu/ramdisk
<ondra> jlkon13 only works in phablet-5.1 and up
<jlkon13> @ondra: thank you but I thought the directory is <>/ubuntu-root ?
<d0od_> M.
<ogra_> N.
<ondra> jlkon13 in phablet 5 all ubuntu related parts are under <>/ubuntu/
<ondra> jlkon13 there you will see initradisk content unpacked for reference, which will be used without change if you do make bootimage-nodeps
<jlkon13> @ondra: ok, then I probably need to update my tree :)
<ondra> jlkon13 so you can alternatively for testing just edit that and just repack boot image with $ make bootimage-nodeps
<ondra> jlkon13 this is all only in android 5 based tree, and never ones
<jlkon13> @ondra: thank you very much
<ondra> jlkon13 no prob
<Mirv> chrisccoulson: oSoMoN: can you please test the fix for bug #1488364 and report back on the bug report?
<ubot5> bug 1488364 in Oxide "[Qt 5.5] OxideQSslCertificate::issuer doesn't work in Qml" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488364
<Mirv> I'm running other general testing, but the Oxide side would be good to get from you
<chrisccoulson> Mirv, will do
<Mirv> thanks
<SylvieLorxu> Is there any way to get the QML Ubuntu.Components outside of an Ubuntu system? I'd like to write an app but I don't actually want to run Ubuntu (still GNU/Linux though)
<SylvieLorxu> (I think I asked this before but not sure if I did so here)
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: sure. it's open source
<SylvieLorxu> dobey: Well, okay, sure, that's the technical sure. How's it in practice? Are there any instructions at all? All I see is ppas
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: get the source and compile it, i guess. what OS are you on?
<SylvieLorxu> dobey: I have both Gentoo and Debian Testing available
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: with debian you might be able to just grab the source packages and rebuild, assuming deps are satisfied
<SylvieLorxu> dobey: I guess that's probably easiest then. Which source package do I need? I couldn't find anything on a quick search of packages.ubuntu.com
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: ubuntu-ui-toolkit i guess
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: you could also just make an lxc container of ubuntu instead, and develop inside it
<dobey> probably would be easier
<SylvieLorxu> dobey: Thanks, but I don't do easy if it means proprietary stuff, even in a container :P
<SylvieLorxu> Still, I could play around with this
<SylvieLorxu> Although I'd almost hope I could dev on the Ubuntu Touch tablet I have, heh
<SylvieLorxu> That would be the most convenient ever
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: i have no idea what you mean by proprietary stuff
<dobey> nothing propreitary is required to build apps for ubuntu
<SylvieLorxu> dobey: Non-deblobbed kernel for starters. Don't know what else a default Ubuntu install contains tbh
<sebsebseb>  
<SylvieLorxu> Maybe running it on Trisquel would be easy when they finally get a 16.04-based release too
<dobey> well after ota11 i think running the sdk on the tablet should be easier
<SylvieLorxu> I see
<SylvieLorxu> Anything special in OTA11 that'll enable that?
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: uhm, a default ubuntu install doesn't contain proprietary apps
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: also, making an lxc container doesn't require even installing the kernel in the container, and it won't be running it
<SylvieLorxu> The tablet did, the desktop doesn't anymore aside from the kernel? I must admit I haven't kept up with Ubuntu in a while...
<SylvieLorxu> Nor have I ever played with LXC
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: fixes for the libertine stuff i presume, and the ork the sdk team is doing to make it easier to install
<SylvieLorxu> So much to read up on :D
<SylvieLorxu> I see
<SylvieLorxu> Would be quite cool to develop Ubuntu Touch apps on Ubuntu Touch
<dobey> the tablet isn't a default ubuntu install. it's a device from bq
<SylvieLorxu> Would be the first mobile system I know of that could do that
<SylvieLorxu> Does that mean I have to blame Bq for that? :P
<dobey> granted the kernel must be proprietary, because manufacturers and drivers and oh my
<SylvieLorxu> Yeah, smartphones and tablets are just impossible
<SylvieLorxu> And most desktops and laptops too
<SylvieLorxu> Hopefully that can change through time but, yeah, change is always slow
<mcphail> SylvieLorxu: you could develop Psion apps on the Psion ;)
<SylvieLorxu> Never heard of Psion before o.o
<mcphail> SylvieLorxu: The Psion Series 5 was the best computing device _ever_ !
<ogra_> a hipster device from before hipsters were hip
<mcphail> ha!
<ogra_> :)
<arnaudober> Hey guys, I developed an application for Ubuntu Touch. It's called Culture G. It's general knowledge for french people. :) If you would try it, and give me your review. We also have a Facebook Page, http://www.facebook.com/CultureG0
<dobey> it's the apple newton for people who didn't use macs
<mcphail> If there was an Ubuntu device with the Series 5 keyboard, I'd be throwing my money at it
<SylvieLorxu> Oh, don't get me started on the Ubuntu Touch keyboard
<SylvieLorxu> On-screen is meh, but even worse, no dvorak!
<SylvieLorxu> ;-;
<mcphail> SylvieLorxu: He could write a cracking symphony :p
<ogra_> pfft, series5 was pre-hipster ... series 7 was the real thing (it had coulors inside !)
<SylvieLorxu> The oldest I know is Symbian :P
<mcphail> SylvieLorxu: The Psion OS became Symbian
<SylvieLorxu> Symbian was pretty cool I guess
<mcphail> SylvieLorxu: It was a bit of a regression, tbh
<dobey> HP needs to bring the Prē back, with Ubuntu on it
<mr_rcollins> WebOS was the bomb.
<mr_rcollins> Best feature was instant messaging.
<SylvieLorxu> Ubuntu Touch could learn from that? :P
<dobey> im on webos was not that great
<mcphail> Has anyone tried Robert Ancell's Chatter app?
<ogra_> very early stages ... but works :)
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: yeah everyone was connecting here before
<mcphail> ogra_: nice to hear. Does it use any hacks or tricks to keep the connection?
<ogra_> it drops it
<nik90> mcphail, nope..you will need to whitelist it manually using tweak geek.
<mcphail> nik90: aah. Ta!
<ogra_> or just the one line gsettings call ;)
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: cool
<nik90_bq> This is me from chatter 😀
<mcphail> nik90_bq: show off ;)
<nik90_bq> Lol
 * ogra_ still prefers his kiwi app ... excluded from lifecycle ....
<nik90_bq> Oh ogra...you and your web apps...when will you learn 😋
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> the web is the future !
<nik90_bq> Funny you say that while not being a web dev
 * SylvieLorxu beeps and communicates with the fridge over telnet
<ogra_> i was one .... in another life ;)
<mr_rcollins> dobey, blashpemy! :-) At the time it was pretty awesome. Mediocre hardware and lack of support from Palm held it back.
<ogra_> SylvieLorxu: an ubuntu fridge i hope
<dobey> mr_rcollins: no, IM was a battery killer. webos otherwise was pretty great, though
<SylvieLorxu> ogra_: No, this one: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/08/24/smart_fridge_security_fubar/
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/05/11/iot-canonical-and-ges-firstbuild-collaborate-on-smart-refrigerator/
<SylvieLorxu> Can we please have less Internet of Shit things?
<SylvieLorxu> The last thing I want is for some script kiddie to hack my fridge so I have to go shopping again when hungry :(
<mcphail> SylvieLorxu: you'll need to ask that in #snappy ;p
<dobey> signs point to no
<lotuspsychje> thats why they invented mycroft :p
 * ogra_ thinks SylvieLorxu wants him jobless
<dobey> lol that would be great if fridges had magnetic locks too
<ogra_> dobey: hooked to your activity tracker ;)
<dobey> ogra_: i was just thinking i could lock fridges until people pay to access their food ;)
<mr_rcollins> dobey, Ah, true.
<lotuspsychje> this week my 80 year old aunt got VR glasses with her journal papers oO
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> mcphail: there is no Xorg on fridges :P
<SylvieLorxu> ogra_: Well, this is going to be a bit harsh but, if you are as lack with security as basically everyone in the IoT branch: yes, I want you to stop doing IoT ;-;
<SylvieLorxu> Honestly, IoT security is scary as hell
<ogra_> SylvieLorxu: we are trying to do it right :)
<dobey> s/oT//
<ogra_> (and i think we're on a good way actually)
<mcphail> SylvieLorxu: to be fair, the snappy model does look better than most
<SylvieLorxu> ogra_: Well, if you manage to actually create something secure so that we don't get more crap like wifi kettles being used to take over the whole network, cool I guess
<SylvieLorxu> Although, frankly, I find it all so... superfluous
<SylvieLorxu> The only thing I want is an MPD server
<ogra_> ask your grandchildren in 50 years ;)
<SylvieLorxu> Everything else, meh
<dobey> so take a rpi2, throw snappy on it, and install an mpd snap
<ogra_> yeah
<lotuspsychje> soon a drone will deliver your pizza @ home
<mcphail> Thos of us in Scotland will remember the Limmy Show "DeeDee's Kitchen" sketch. IoT will make it all come true
<dobey> soon i will collect free drons being sent to my home
<SylvieLorxu> ogra_: If they survive when some terrorist makes IoT devices do extremely dangerous things
<lotuspsychje> dobey: lol
<SylvieLorxu> dobey: Maybe I should play with Snappy, idk
<SylvieLorxu> First, I want to make my favourite IM app run on Ubuntu Touch though :P
<ogra_> it will come to your tablet one day
<dobey> empathy?
<ogra_> (or to your phone)
<SylvieLorxu> dobey: https://kontalk.org/ :P
<SylvieLorxu> QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display :0
<SylvieLorxu> Oh yeah
<SylvieLorxu> Great
<SylvieLorxu> LXC container but now I don't know how to actually test apps :D
<ogra_> do you run it in a libertine container ?
<SylvieLorxu> This is the second time I hear the word libertine today
<ogra_> heh
<SylvieLorxu> And I feel I should've asked for more info the first time around
<dobey> meh
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: that's the ubuntu lxc container on your pc?
<SylvieLorxu> dobey: Yes
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: are you using ssh to connect to the container?
<SylvieLorxu> I was using lxc-attach
<SylvieLorxu> Is that stupid?
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: no, not stupid. but if you ssh in, you can just ssh -X and it forwards DISPLAY
<SylvieLorxu> That sounds like a good idea
<SylvieLorxu> Waaaait
<SylvieLorxu> How do I know where to ssh to
<SylvieLorxu> Oh lxc-info shows an IP
<SylvieLorxu> Hurr durr
<SylvieLorxu> Connection refused
<SylvieLorxu> Of course, I need to set it up there first
 * SylvieLorxu falls asleep
<ogra_> SylvieLorxu: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yJepibh68YaQijWO3Z3dWTtTTmzXnMmEE8eswhUXzw4/edit
<ogra_> that gives you a libertine container that can hook up to the display
<SylvieLorxu> Sounds like you run those on the M10 itself?
<ogra_> yeah
<SylvieLorxu> I think I'll avoid that for the time being :P
<ogra_> that is whats used for firefox, xchat, gedit ... but unlike them, this container lives in the rw space and is freely changeable without messing up the OS
<SylvieLorxu> I'd rather dev on my laptop, am getting closer anyway
<ogra_> i thought yu wanted to run some IM client on the tablet
<SylvieLorxu> I want to develop an IM client for it
<ogra_> ooooh
<SylvieLorxu> That client is Android-only atm
<SylvieLorxu> So yeah
 * ogra_ totally misunderstood :)
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: a good start would be to get ubuntu push notification support in the server, perhaps
<dobey> will make a confined client more sensible
<SylvieLorxu> dobey: I know that's still missing, but I definitely don't have the time or knowledge to take that on
<SylvieLorxu> Woohoo X forwarding works :D
<ogra_> meanwhile telegram serves pretty well as IM client ... but you need to convince your friends first ...
<ogra_> walled gardens everywhere ...
<SylvieLorxu> I like Kontalk because it's fully free, server included, and is pretty close to default XMPP
<ogra_> yeah, we're still lacking XMPP ... there were plans to actually have XMPP in teh account mgmt and have that cooked into the default messaging app
<SylvieLorxu> Hmm
<SylvieLorxu> I'm really struggling with Ubuntu now
<SylvieLorxu> Is there no wheel group?
<SylvieLorxu> How do I sudo?
<dobey> you type sudo
<ogra_> by typing sudo ?
 * ogra_ thinks he hasnt heard anyone talk about the wheel group in 15 years or so
<SylvieLorxu> Well, the thing is, org.freedesktop.policykit.exec in this chroot wants to auth and then fails
<SylvieLorxu> So I'm thinking "this user doesn't have correct rights"
<ogra_> ouch ... yeah, it wants to talk to logind and policykit
<SylvieLorxu> Please don't tell me this is one of those genious things that don't work in a container
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: what are you trying to run with sudo?
<dobey> i had no idea what "this" is
<SylvieLorxu> I'm trying to add a build target in the ubuntu-sdk setup and it calls policykit
<dobey> trying to build a kit?
<SylvieLorxu> Just hitting "Create new kit", it's a require step so
<dobey> i don't really know what that does technically
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: are you using ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa there?
<SylvieLorxu> Yes
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: try installing ubuntu-sdk-api-15.04
<dobey> if your app will be qml only, you don't need an armhf chroot at least. and i think installing that package will give you a preconfigured kit, so you don't have to create one
<SylvieLorxu> Oh
<SylvieLorxu> Well, I'll probably need some C++
<SylvieLorxu> Because GPG encryption in JavaScript, frankly, is a mess with every single library
<ogra_> "library" :)
<dobey> it uses gpg? ick :)
<SylvieLorxu> At least it doesn't run on MTProto
<saavento> hi
<saavento> is snapcraft a project to load apps or services to develop apps?
<mcphail> saavento: looks as if it is a project to help with packaging apps as .snaps
<saavento> ok
<saavento> so is like a docker for snappy apps
<saavento> like a container
<SylvieLorxu> dobey: The SDK doesn't seem to be working. The Qt Creator fork complains "Error: Mkspec not found for Qt version" for the kits
<mcphail> saavento: snapcraft? No, I think it is just a too to help build teh snaps
<SylvieLorxu> :(
<saavento> like a repository
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: hmm, sorry, i don't know. i haven't actually run it in a container, as i use ubuntu natively
<SylvieLorxu> Hmm
<dobey> saavento: no, it's more like debuild, but for snaps
<SylvieLorxu> Maybe I should wait for OTA-11 and see if devving on the device itself would be fun
<saavento> ok
<saavento> thx mcphail
<dobey> mariogrip: hey hey :)
<dobey> hmm, battery dropping 60% over 8 hours, on an idle device, is not nice :-/
<mariogrip> dobey: I haven't pushed the update yet, sorry for the delay, hopefully get it done today
<dobey> mariogrip: ok, thanks. am looking forward to having it :)
<mariogrip> dobey: also, building some 5.1 images now just to test how they work
<ogra_> finally dolby surround for the N5 ?
<ogra_> :)
<dobey> mariogrip: having android 5 would be nice too indeed :)
<dobey> but definitely not rushed for that. i'll take battery life first :)
<mariogrip> testing out portcraft, I hopefully wont even touch it :)
<mariogrip> ogra_: :P
<mr_rcollins> Is there a time line for OTA 11?
 * mr_rcollins is ashamed, he flashed Android onto the M10...
<popey> 17:54 < ogra_> (i think popey took it into his hands so it will be fine i guess :) )
<popey> wat?
<troyready> mr_rcollins: I don't think dual booting is too shameful now; I'm jazzed about the tablet but there are some things missing that I'd like to be able to use sometimes
<troyready> that said....care to share instructions? :)
<mr_rcollins> That would be the blind leading the blind.  :)  I grabbed the windows flashing tools and the 5.1 Android build, let me see if I can find the website.
<mr_rcollins> I'm actually surprised it worked.
<troyready> Nice of you to be the guinea pig :)
<mcphail> mr_rcollins: I've been on android on my bq phone for a few days, but I'm beginning to get the itch to switch back ;)
<troyready> Using the terminal last night on my m10 with a BT keyboard was awesome. So much better than the "toy" feeling of apps like that on android
<mr_rcollins> http://www.mibqyyo.com/en-articles/2015/09/16/ubuntu-android-installation-process-for-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-e5/#/vanilla/discussion/embed/?vanilla_discussion_id=0
<mr_rcollins> Except I searched for M10.
<troyready> but a lot of the media stuff obviously needs a lot of work, so being able to go back and forth now would be nice
<mr_rcollins> When OTA-11 drops, I'll reflash.
<Ledrat> hum..
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-27
<ahoneybun_> Testing chatter
<Kimpunchyoung> Hey
<ahoneybun_> Heyo
<Kimpunchyoung> How do i install adblock in safari browser (Ubuntu Web Browser) on the ubuntu-touch tablet?
<altker128> Hey guys.  Anyone a Meizu Pro 5?
<altker128> err, anyone ^ get
<iMiksu> anyone has tried ordering meizu pro 5 yet?
<saavento> Hola
<saavento> OTA 11 will be xenial or still vivid?
<popey> saavento: vivid
<saavento> oks
<mardy> tvoss: hi! now that the debian/control and the -dev.install files are generated, should we remove them from bzr?
<tvoss> mardy, we still need them to satisfy the dpkg tools
<tvoss> mardy, tried to remove them
<ahoneybun> mariogrip, the logo for the website or social media?
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: both
<ahoneybun> seeing as the website has none
<ahoneybun> looking to follow the Ubuntu Icon design?
<ahoneybun> heyo willcooke
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: yeah, the ubuntu icon design is awesome
<ahoneybun> trying to find some kits or something mar
<ahoneybun> mariogrip,
<gekl> are there already whatsapp users on ubuntu touch like on the bq hd5?
<Mubun2bi> The guides on youtube looks so simple compared to this guide: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices      is there an easy guide?
<popey> Mubun2bi: what device?
<Mubun2bi> Aquaris M10, ubuntu.
<popey> Surely it already has Ubuntu on it?
<Mubun2bi> yes, but i would like reinstall it
<mterry> tedg, the app in question is chatter.robert-ancell_chatter
<Mubun2bi> It's does not feel like ubuntu does on desktop, so i would like to install the original androi version
<popey> oh, you'd need to speak to bq, we don't provide android images
<Mubun2bi> i will do that, but do you have an guide or a hint to google ?
<ogra_> (and you likely need a flash tool that re-partitions the device, the ubuntu partitioning differs from the android one)
<popey> yeah, speak to bq
<ogra_> right
<Mubun2bi> no guide or hint?
<popey> guide to what?
<popey> We tend to only work on ubuntu
<popey> so flashing back to android isn't something we tend to do much
<Mubun2bi> insalling ubuntu on android devices
<popey> you said you wanted to install android?
<Mubun2bi> no
<Mubun2bi> lol
<Mubun2bi> Reinstall ubuntu
<ogra_> "<Mubun2bi> It's does not feel like ubuntu does on desktop, so i would like to install the original androi version"
<ogra_> sounded like you want to install android :)
<ogra_> especially the "so i would like to install the original androi version" part :)
<Mubun2bi> I meant the linux ubuntu for android version :)
<Mubun2bi> aka android tablets
<popey> I don't know what that even means.
<Mubun2bi> lol
<ogra_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5/602037#602037
<ogra_> that might help
<Mubun2bi> Thanks
<ogra_> but i dont know wherre the recovery.img you need does reside ...
<popey> john-mcaleely: might
<ogra_> yeah
<john-mcaleely> all recoveries we know of: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<john-mcaleely> popey, ^
<ogra_> Mubun2bi, ^^ there you go
<popey> kk
<Mubun2bi> Alright, i will do some more research, contact bq and have a good time installing "the right image"
<Mubun2bi> thanks for the short answers. :)
<ogra_> oh, you also want a specific channel for the M10 ... not sure that is documented anywheer yet
<ogra_> "ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris-pd.en"
<Mubun2bi> Ok
<tedg> mterry: Why do we want robertancell's apps to work? ;-)
<mterry> tedg, heh
<mterry> tedg, his other apps work!
<tedg> mterry: Perhaps something in the desktop file?
<tedg> mterry: There's the bug!
<dobey> huh
<dobey> so confused
<mterry> tedg, so qtmir is asking UAL to find() "chatter.robert-ancell_chatter"
<mterry> tedg, but UAL is giving back an empty appid object
<mterry> tedg, as far as I can tell, it should be finding it
<tedg> Hmm, okay. Let me check the regex.
<tedg> Hmm, no. Was thinking perhaps the "-"
<mterry> tedg, yeah I tried some similarly formatted apps and they seemed to work  :(
<mterry> tedg, his desktop file is small, but seems ok?  I dunno
<mterry> tedg, (and of course, this works using old UAL api)
<tedg> mterry: Hmm, okay. Can you pastebin the desktop file?
<mterry> working...
<mterry> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16080104/
<tedg> mterry: Cool, let me see if I can add it to the test suite and cause a failure.
<tedg> BTW, I think keywords need to be separated by ";"
<tedg> (probably not this issue)
<mterry> tedg, yeah assuming keywords is a real string list, which I assume it is
<dobey> yes
<dobey> but should not be the issue
<dobey> mterry: what is the .desktop in ~/.local/share/applications/ for chatter though
<mterry> dobey, tedg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16080247/
<dobey> huh that looks ok
<mterry> the paths seem to be correct
<dobey> maybe UAL is expecting the version to contain a period?
<dobey> ie, it doesn't like that it's '2'
<mterry> dobey, no...  I just tried my lonewolf app and it launched with a version number of "17"
<dobey> oh, hmm
<mterry> tedg, I would like a way to tell UAL to spew debug output about what it's doing
<mterry> tedg, I guess my next step might be to build it debug and step through
<tedg> mterry: Yeah, generally you can turn on GLib debugging messages and that'll be a lot more output.
<mterry> tedg, I haven't seen that many debug prints in UAL
<tedg> mterry: Cool, I have a test that seems to fail here: lp:~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/chatter-test
<mterry> tedg, ooooh
<tedg> Hmm, but it might be my test. Failing to access the manifest...
<tedg> Cool, fixed that and the test still fails! \o/
<mterry> ysssss
 * mterry hopes it really is that keywords use commas.  some real strict ual validation  :
<mterry> :)
<sergiusens> oSoMoN hey, out of the blue, do you think amazon music would work with the webbrowser?
<ogra_> sergiusens, why not
<cc> anybody know ubuntu phone?
<cc> meizu pro 5 ubuntu
<mterry> cc, yeah  :)  what's your question?
 * ogra_ read about it *g*
<cc> anybody?
<ogra_> cc, just ask your question ... if someone knows the answer he/she will answer you
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, no idea
<cc> mterry something wrong with this phone
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, I’d say like ogra: « why not? »
<cc> meizu pro5 ubuntu
<mterry> cc, OK give us more details
<cc> Meizu is a chinese company，right? yeah,but why i cant buy it in china?!!!
<cc> mterry really dont understand
<cc> http://en.jd.com/1104324.html
<ogra_> you ahev to ask meizu
<cc> look at this
<ogra_> *have to
<cc> when i choose the cuntry,china
<cc> it told me no carriers
<cc> sorry to trouble you,mterry
<mterry> cc, :(  I don't know.  That's up to Meizu
<ogra_> cc, try asking ubuntusales@meizu.com via email, perhaps they can help you ...
<mterry> cc, we just make the software here
<mterry> tedg, so I should stop looking into this right?  You've got a repro test?
<tedg> mterry: Yeah, I think it really is the version.
<tedg> mterry: Not sure why yet.
<cc> yeah
<cc> i have asked
<cc> they told me ,the meizu pro5 ubuntu cant sell in china
<cc> and also i send email to ubuntusales@meizu.com
<cc> but no answers
<cc> mterry yeah,i know
<cc> this place is just a place for software
<cc> and i'm sorry to trouble you
<mterry> cc, no worries!  And I agree it sucks they don't ship to China
<mterry> cc, I'm still waiting for a phone that works with 4G in the US!  :P
<mterry> cc, Europe gets all the fun toys
<cc> :p
<ogra_> :D
<ogra_> just move here :)
<cc> ah,i think you can buy it in US
<cc> because i saw it
<ogra_> you can ... but only a few bands are supported by the radio
<mterry> cc, yeah but the US uses weird frequencies.  So I can buy it, but it will only do 2G
<cc> i see
<cc> i see the phone,it can use 4G in china
<cc> but we cant buy it in china
<cc> so stranage
<cc> *strange
<altker128> Anyone using the Meizu Ubuntu touch device?  Curious what impressions are.
<altker128> I know the hardware will be quite nice, wondering if the lagging and lack of responsiveness have been dealt with
<tedg> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/chatter-test/+merge/293126
<mterry> tedg, a one-character version wasn't working?
<tedg> mterry: Yup, basically any other combination would :-)
<tedg> 2.0, 12, 21, test2
<mterry> tedg, that's annoying  :)  ok, adding to silo and testing, then will approve
<mterry> tedg, why was that working with old api?
<tedg> mterry: The old API was dumber and didn't use the regex's.
<tedg> mterry: Upgrades! \o/ ;-)
<tedg> And, all the tests had "complex" version numbers. There were no tests for a single digit.
<mterry> tedg, got it
<dobey> sergiusens: amazon music won't work in the phone browser, because it requires flash
<sergiusens> dobey does it still?
<sergiusens> I guess videos are delivered over flash as well
<ogra_> are they ?
<dobey> sergiusens: videos are silverlight i think
<dobey> sergiusens: music is flash though
<ogra_> i know they released a kodi plugin for the rpi2 ... thats definitely not flash
<dobey> ?
<dobey> amazon music streams are DRMed and there's no public API for doing streaming
<ogra_> i think the videos are actual html5 ... with some drm crap sprinkled on top
<dobey> the music store doesn't require flash to buy music or play the previews i don't think; but prime streaming and cloud player require flash
<dobey> if i go to amazon in chromium and try to watch a video, it complains about silverlight
<dobey> but sergiusens asked about music originally
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, i knmow the video stuff works on kodi on rpi ... and there is definitely no silverlight for that platform
<mterry> tedg, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/256726011/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-arm64.ubuntu-app-launch_0.9+16.04.20160427-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<dobey> lol
<mterry> tedg, is that a new failure?
<mterry> tedg, only fails in xenial, not vivid
<tedg> mterry: Hmm I haven't seen that failure, probably not due to the regex change.
<tedg> mterry: Guessing it's a timing issue, but curious.
<mterry> tedg, will retry that build...
<sergiusens> ogra_ dobey videos are not silverlight, or at least it is not the only delivery mechanism
<ogra_> yeah, thats what i thought
<ogra_> else that plugin wouldnt work
<sergiusens> dobey it works fine on chrome fwiw
<dobey> well how does the plug-in work?
<dobey> sergiusens: well, sure; chrome is special
<ogra_> dobey, no idea, never looked at the code https://github.com/XLordKX/kodi ... if you feel like
<dobey> sergiusens: and regardless of whether video works fine on chrome or not, it has nothing to do with music :)
<sergiusens> dobey music works fine in chrome too
<dobey> sergiusens: chrome ships with flash, so yes
<sergiusens> ogra_ does that kodi plugin work at all?
<ogra_> sergiusens, no idea, i have no prime account .... the first thing it does when you fire it up is to ask you for login
<ogra_> but i have seen it recommended in the kodi community a few times ... seems to work
<dobey> sergiusens: it might; it looks like it does a funky proxy client thing which hacks around the stream
<mterry> tedg, failed again
<tedg> mterry: Hmm, okay.
<mterry> tedg, in a new and interesting way (one test segfaulted instead of 2 failing checks)
<mterry> tedg, retrying again
<tedg> :-(
<tedg> Odd that the C one is passing too, but not the CPP one.
<SylvieLorxu> mcphail: So, err, about Syncthing for Ubuntu Touch... Are there instructions anywhere on how to, like... save files? Because I just get "permission denied" everywhere
<SylvieLorxu> Oh
<SylvieLorxu> Nevermind, it says so in the store description
<SylvieLorxu> But the Ubuntu Touch app listing is just really dumb and doesn't show the store description unless I open it from the store
<tedg> Oh, wait, the C one failed too.
<mterry> tedg, build worked on third time
<mterry> tedg, so...  ::shrug::
<mterry> tedg, might want to grab an arm64 porter and iterate the tests a few times to try and see how likely the failure is
<tedg> mterry: Yeah, I tried under valgrind to see if slowing it down helps.
<mterry> tedg, confirmed chatter can launch with your fix!  Will approve
<tedg> Woot!
<tedg> At least that is good.
<mterry> tedg, oh charles got it
<tedg> He is fast today, clearly the Czech beer is helping.
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: eh? re: app description
<SylvieLorxu> dobey: Long-pressing an installed app does not show the store description like opening the App store, then searching for the app and then tapping the result does
<SylvieLorxu> Otherwise, the pages are exactly the same
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: ah, it depends on the app. apps which have different descriptions defined in the store and in their .desktop file, will do this
<SylvieLorxu> dobey: That's really confusing behaviour
<SylvieLorxu> From a technical point of view it makes complete sense
<SylvieLorxu> From an user experience point of view, not so much :P
<ogra_> doesnt that only happen for sideloaded apps anyway ?
<SylvieLorxu> ogra_: It doesn't, "Syncthing" is without doubt in the Ubuntu Store
<dobey> ogra_: no
<ogra_> ah
 * ogra_ always thought that was the reason
<ogra_> probably because i never used syncthing :)
<dobey> the reason is that the store UI and SDK don't play together, so you have to enter a description in the store UI and most people enter something different than what they put in the .desktop file
<dobey> ogra_: the calendar app does the same thing :)
<pstolowski> pitti, ping
<ogra_> dobey, hmm, looks fine here ... i even have screenshots
 * ogra_ really hates that vertical split we have on the tablet for the store pages btw ... 
<dobey> ogra_: look at the text immediately under "Info" under the icon/name in the preview
<SylvieLorxu> The Music app ignores symlinks :(
<SylvieLorxu> Syncthing is useless on this device :(
<SylvieLorxu> Can you remove a review in the Ubuntu Store?
<ogra_> i dont think you can
<dobey> you can edit, but we don't have deletion in the ui yet
<ogra_> iirc editing was recently added though
<SylvieLorxu> Ugh :(
<mcphail> SylvieLorxu: i put up the syncthing app to highlight the deficiencies of the platform. It causes me eternal frustration we don't have a useful sync option on Ubuntu
<mcphail> SylvieLorxu: Feel free to rate it badly ;)
<dobey> meh, sync is totally the wrong "solution" anyway
<SylvieLorxu> dobey: Sorry but... what?
<dobey> what do you mean what?
<mcphail> SylvieLorxu: If it is any consolation, someone has contacted me today about making a proper, more user-friendly version
<SylvieLorxu> A statement like that definitely needs arguments as syncting is the most convenient thing I know and has saved me more hours than I can possibly count
<SylvieLorxu> Except on Ubuntu Touch, where it's a hell :(
<mcphail> SylvieLorxu: it relies on a hideous hack to even _work_, and is then subject to the terrors of app confinement
<dobey> i mean just what i said; syncing isn't a solution. it's a terminal compromise that we've forced ourselves into over and over again
<ogra_> "the terrors" lol
<dobey> also, phone/tablet are not traditional completely insecure PC systems like you are used to
<SylvieLorxu> dobey: So what is the better way? Copying this new album I downloaded to all of my devices manually?
<mcphail> SylvieLorxu: there may be a "proper" version which goes into the Open Store, but, personally, I fell the platform should be sorted out first
<ogra_> +1
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: why do you need a copy of every album on every device?
<SylvieLorxu> mcphail: There definitely are a lot of parts of Ubuntu Touch that need to be sorted out
<SylvieLorxu> dobey: To listen to it no matter where I am and regardless of what device I'm using
<ogra_> its a platform thing to provide account mgmt on the system level for sucgh stuff that apps can consume
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: so what you want is access, not synchronization
<ogra_> and system, services when needed
<SylvieLorxu> And no, I'm not storing it "in the cloud", I want it to work without an Internet connection
<SylvieLorxu> Sure, access, but seeing how there is no access but local access if there's no internet -> syncing
<mcphail> SylvieLorxu: I quite agree with you. File synchronisation is a perfectly valid ambition.
<ogra_> SylvieLorxu, the point is that his should be a system level service that provides interfaces for apps to use, it is the only way to not harm security
<dobey> all of my music won't even fit on my phone; so clearly blind sync is not the answer. you don't want all of your music on all devices, you want some of your music on some of your devices.
<dobey> selective caching is not sync
<SylvieLorxu> dobey: It fits on my devices thanks to the magic of lossy codecs. Some music on some devices is not a solution as that has a high potential of locking me out of the music I want to listen to at that moment and forces me to switch devices depending on what I want to listen to and thus is worse than syncing
<SylvieLorxu> ogra_: That is a fair point, Syncthing should not be able to just access any location, the confinement itself is great. However, I should be able to give it permission to store files in ~/Music/Synced/, for example, kinda like Android (but with more control than Android, not "Access all files or access none")
<dobey> and then there are videos, and documents, and pictures, and who knows what else
<mcphail> Don't even get me started on storage space for music. There is still no way for an unblessed app to access SD card storage
<dobey> mcphail: even if they could, that doesn't help for devices without SD cards
<mcphail> dobey: what does that matter?
<ogra_> SylvieLorxu, right, but that requires some filesystem access service we dont have either yet ... that Music and Camera can access the folders on the SD is because they have been hacked up to circumvent any security ... which is fine because these apps are controlled by canonical ... you dont realyl want the same for a random app from the store
<dobey> mcphail: it matters because "just use the SD card" doesn't work for everyone
<ogra_> SylvieLorxu, there is a lot missing in the platform still
<mcphail> dobey: my other "proof of concept" app on the store is Bladur's Gate. No way to access game files on SD card. No way to easily add game files to internal storage. A complete nightmare
<mcphail> *Baldur's
<SylvieLorxu> ogra_: I assume they have been specifically whitelisted to allow that?
<ogra_> SylvieLorxu, but there is also the opptortunty for you to add hacks ... since the platform is open enough to do that
<ogra_> SylvieLorxu, right
<dobey> mcphail: well, the problem there is that you don't have rights to distribute baldur's gate. otherwise the app would include the data it needs to play
<SylvieLorxu> ogra_: And yeah, the platform still needs improvement. However, the things that are there already are great, so I am hopeful
<SylvieLorxu> ogra_: I tried hacks, but a symlink in ~/Music didn't work unfortunately :P
<ogra_> it will all fall into place over time
<SylvieLorxu> ogra_: I will trust it to, it is WAY further than Android was in the... 4.X days
<mcphail> I really think the core platform needs more focus, before more developer time is taken on convergence, snappification and xenialisation
<ogra_> (if i wanted to have some sync going on, i would script it ... and install the missing pieces i need to ~/bin or so)
 * mcphail wants ogra_ back on phone dev :)
<ogra_> like a simple rsync call over ssh with a wrapper script to hand over a file list (so i can have selective sync)
<dobey> mcphail: developers really need to stop beating a dead horse (literally, because vivid is EOL for months now); so moving to xenial really should take priority over adding platform features, i think
<SylvieLorxu> ogra_: I'd like to use Syncthing because I have that up and running :P
<ogra_> mcphail, who knows ... might happen one day ... snappy will fix that ;)
<mcphail> Ha!
<SylvieLorxu> lol, the .local/share stays after uninstall
<SylvieLorxu> That should have a way to be cleaned up too :P
 * SylvieLorxu manually removes the synced 4GB
<ogra_> yeah, we had controversial discussions about that already
<mcphail> SylvieLorxu: that's by design
<ogra_> the "keepers" won ;)
<SylvieLorxu> mcphail: Whaaaaat
<mcphail> SylvieLorxu: yep - apt does that too
<SylvieLorxu> How is it by design that I install an app and never get its space back
<SylvieLorxu> That's not a good argument lol
<dobey> deleting user data on app removal is awful
<SylvieLorxu> s/install/uninstall/
<SylvieLorxu> dobey: Oh, definitely
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: which is why we don't delete user data :)
<SylvieLorxu> Yet, it should be possible to remove it WITHOUT manually unlocking full access in the file manager and so
<ogra_> well, the "disk usage" thingie should get a button to delete old app data
<ogra_> imho
<mcphail> SylvieLorxu: having the user data in a .dot directory is something I've moaned about for months
<SylvieLorxu> ogra_: And selecting from which apps, yes
<dobey> ogra_: +1
<dobey> ogra_: patches accepted :)
<ogra_> heh
<SylvieLorxu> mcphail: Well, in a way it is great, helps confinement
<SylvieLorxu> Mixed blessing, tbh
<mcphail> SylvieLorxu: it would be just as confined in a visble directory
<SylvieLorxu> mcphail: But then app devs have to deal with idiots changing stuff :P
<dobey> mcphail: the main problem isn't that it's "hidden" or "visible"
<dobey> mcphail: the main issue is that app data is not exposed over MTP
<mcphail> dobey: Oh, I agree with you there. But the having it in a .dot directory makes it even harder to access from the file manager app
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: app devs should deal with people changing things anyway; if they don't, their app is broken :)
<dobey> mcphail: well, since file manager app is not installed by default, meh
<dobey> mcphail: but basically the same issue. that's not about the dot dir. filemanager app also only shows the special dirs by default, same as MTP
<dobey> but then there's also the problem that everything isn't necessarily a file
<mcphail> dobey: then please +1 https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-developer-experience/+bug/1521292
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1521292 in Client Developer Experience "No easy way for users to supply large amounts of arbitrary data for apps" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> eh
<ogra_> the filemanager has a toggle to show hidden files
<dobey> i'm not sure that's the right solution to the problem with proprietary game data
<mcphail> ogra_: yes - it is one of 7 steps required to access the directory
<ogra_> i'm not saying that
<mcphail> ogra_: the bug is for "arbitrary" data. Deosn't have to be game files
<ogra_> mcphail, that was in response to " filemanager app also only shows the special dirs by default"
<dobey> why does an app need "arbitrary" data
<mcphail> dobey: a map app may need waypoint files etc
<ogra_> while thats true, it offers a way around it
<mcphail> dobey: a raw image processor may need .nef files
<cheater_no1> guys, is there any difference between buying a Meizu Pro Ubuntu Edition and buying a *Non-Ubuntu* Edition and putting Ubuntu Touch myself? it is very hard to order the Ubuntu edition to Argentina...
<dobey> mcphail: i mean thinking about these problems in terms of "need to place data somewhere on the filesystem" seems wrong to me, and only extends our dependence on archaic user interface designs revolving around file systems
<dobey> cheater_no1: yes; the latter might not be doable; bootloader might be locked, and you need special tools from meizu to repartition the device, etc…
<ogra_> cheater_no1, you would  need whatever flash tool meizu uses to partition the device for ubuntu (we use a different partitioning scheme)
<ogra_> and a device with fully unlocked bootloader indeed
<mcphail> dobey: then have a database instead, or whatever else you want to use. But the device currently thinks in terms of a conventional filesystem
<ogra_> i know people did it with MX4 ... (though i think they lost things like IMEI and MAC addresses when doing it)
<cheater_no1> ogra_: thanks. is it the same story with the BQ phones?
 * ogra_ wonders if dobey has these sentences in an IRC makro or if he just got slower with the age
<mcphail> cheater_no1: I've flashed back and forward from android to ubuntu on a bq device without losing IMEI
<mcphail> cheater_no1: but ymmv
<dobey> mcphail: the device is not sentient. it doesn't think :)
<ogra_> cheater_no1, the re-partitioning is the same ... but bq has definitely always unlocked bootloaders (and i thinhk they provide the falsh tool too)
<mcphail> dobey: conceded
<cheater_no1> mcphail, ogra_: then I am going to order a BQ non ubuntu edition and rfm. thanks!
<ogra_> note that you then have ugly useless buttons on the screen though :)
<davmor2> dobey: that's just because you haven't programmed it correctly, why haven't you done that dude??? ;)
<ogra_> (the bq ubuntu devices have different glass)
<ogra_> davmor2, because you didnt tell him *how* !
<mcphail> cheater_no1: I'd encourage you to try to buy the Ubuntu devices to support the cause! You can switch to android if you want
<davmor2> ogra_: no I just tell him he broke it
<ogra_> thats mean
<dobey> davmor2: no no, i just haven't flipped the switch yet for the machine takeover of the planet
<ogra_> hey, thats my domain !
<cheater_no1> mcphail: I will be more than happy to buy the Ubuntu device the main reason being to escape from Android. The problem is that I am currently in Argentina and it seems that nobody wants to ship here.
<mcphail> cheater_no1: aah
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^ any pointers for cheater_no1 ?
<dobey> cheater_no1: take the ferry to uruguay? :)
<davmor2> dobey: yeah don't steal ogra_ blame, I have to blame him for the end of mankind ;)
<dobey> ogra_: heh, "get hired by canonical" is a good way to get devices into .ar :P
<ogra_> lol
<dobey> davmor2: nah, it's a team effort
<ogra_> davmor2, its not the end of mankind ... its the beginning of human androids !
<ogra_> stop being so pessimistic !
 * ogra_ unplugs the wire from the back of his head and ansp installs fresh.coffee
<ogra_> *snap
<dobey> well, really need to get lunch. bbiab
<sergiusens> ogra_ I have non, I ship to a friend in Spain ( cheater_no1 )
<sergiusens> cheater_no1 maybe use https://www.pybox.com/
<Guest55092> where could i download ubuntu touch
<clay> does ubuntu touch support encryption of user data or full disk encryption?
<ogra_> not yet
<clay> any eta?
<clay> thanks for the info!
<dobey> gah i wish people would stop calling it ubuntu touch
<ogra_> why ? it is ubuntu and you can touch it :)
<pesho> exit
<ogra_> (and it also has this special ubuntu touch :) )
<pesho> exit
<SylvieLorxu> dobey: Isn't it called Ubuntu Touch?
<dobey> not really, no. it's just Ubuntu
<SylvieLorxu> It behaves quite differently from the desktop Ubuntu
<SylvieLorxu> Feels weird to call it Ubuntu
<SylvieLorxu> But I see
<ogra_> it will become the desktop ubuntu
<ogra_> ubuntu touch was an internal project name when we started ...
<ogra_> sadly it stuck
<ogra_> (in peoples heads at least)
<SylvieLorxu> Not just internal, it was commonly called Ubuntu Touch all over the tech news
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: well, the server images don't install unity by default either
<dobey> SylvieLorxu: and it's still just called ubuntu
<SylvieLorxu> dobey: Well, most people refer to that as Ubuntu Server
<SylvieLorxu> In fact, even the Ubuntu site does: http://www.ubuntu.com/server
<dobey> well, most people just say they run ubuntu on their server or on their pc
<SylvieLorxu> But okay, I guess I'll start naming it Ubuntu :P
<AuroraAvenue> mariogrip: ping
 * ogra_ pokes his mailserver with a ponity stick ... 
<davmor2> rip mailserver
<ogra_> yeah ...
<ogra_> poor old thing ...
<SylvieLorxu> ogra_: I'm not saying sacrificing the blood of the unborn will fix it, but it's worth a try
<ogra_> nah, i doubt it ... its a 128MB 600MHz single core laptop running off a 4200rpm HDD ... after boot the load goes to something around 3.00
<ogra_> (i have new HW but wanted to run the new mailserver under snappy ... lacking a mailserver snap package still)
<dobey> no dovecot.snap?
<davmor2> ogra_: there is a docker mail package that you could drop in docker on snap
<ogra_> dobey, needs to be more than dovecot ... and it needs some kind of user mgmt builtin
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, that kind of defeats the purpose of having an imap server snap :)
<ogra_> (docker is just a chroot executed in different context :P )
<davmor2> ogra_: but it would work and give you a snappy based mail server :P
<ogra_> lol, yeah, something like that at least
<AuroraAvenue> How do I get hold of mariogrip  ?
<davmor2> ogra_: https://github.com/tomav/docker-mailserver think that was the one I as looking at :)
<ogra_> davmor2, hmm, i might be able to steal some bits from there for my snap
<ogra_> (a lot of pointless stuff in there i wouldnt use though)
<AuroraAvenue> Is he ever on here ?
<davmor2> AuroraAvenue: yes often
<AuroraAvenue> well I support ubports on patreon, and I cannot for the life of me, get hold of him.
<ogra_> he was around by ~12:00 UTC here
<SylvieLorxu> Ah, Docker
<SylvieLorxu> Because the best way to run software is in an outdated, insecure OS set up by someone else
<ogra_> heh
<dobey> ogra_: ugh, snaps
<ogra_> the perfect server env :)
<dobey> apparently not or you'd have installed dovecot.snap already ;)
<ogra_> it wont be a dovecot snap :)
<davmor2> ogra_: don't forget dovecot.sieve ;)
<dobey> of course not. it'll have to include the rest of the OS too apparently :P
<ogra_> it will be an "imap server" snap ... with some MTA inside, procmail for filtering, something doing the user mgmt **and** dovecot :)
<dobey> but that's not an imap server. :P
<dobey> that's a server that happens to also do imap
<ogra_> ?
<davmor2> ogra_: just call it mail_stack.snap and import the mail_stack package :)
<ogra_> dobey, how do you mean that
<ogra_> dobey, what else would the snap do if i only include postfix, procmail, spamassasin and dovecot in it ?
<davmor2> ogra_: mail-stack-delivery/xenial,xenial 1:2.2.22-1ubuntu2 all
<dobey> ogra_: i mean you're including an MTA, filtering, and user management too
<dobey> and dovecot is more than an imap server anyway; but still
<ogra_> well, i need to handle users somehow and i dont want to do that outside of the snap
<ogra_> sure, it wouldnt be configured for more than imap though
<dobey> so on a snappy system every snap has to have its own set of user management stuff?
<ogra_> and incoming mails need to be delivered somehow to the dovecot mailbox ... so i need some MTA
<ogra_> dobey, not what i said ... i want it in the snap :)
<ogra_> decoupled from the system
<davmor2> ogra_: I can point you again at the docker one that does all that for you :P
<ogra_> davmor2, :P
<dobey> davmor2: is it called "gmail" ? :P
<davmor2> dobey: no docker-mail close though ;)
<sergiusens> ogra_ is it known that I can authorize an adb connection while the device is locked?
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, if you accepted the key you can always connect ... thats ondras new adb magic
<sergiusens> ogra_ yeah, but being able to accept it while the device is locked beats some security purposes, does't it?
<ogra_> oh, yeah
<ogra_> you should need to unlock to accept it
<sergiusens> ogra_ I was able to accept without unlocking
<sergiusens> ogra_I plugged in a bit before unity8 was up
<ogra_> thats definitely a bug ... not sure if known ... but i think i saw some discussion about it
<sergiusens> I'll do something easy and just do this -> john-mcaleely ^^
<sergiusens> there :-)
<ogra_> yeah, i wanted to the the same with pmcgowan ... but he's gone :)
<dobey> sergiusens, ogra_: the fix is already in a silo and waiting for qa, and i guess might be in 10.3 or something
<ogra_> ah, cool ... i knew i saw someone talk about it
<ahoneybun_> any news on the OPO mariogrip
<eskizo> Hey, is there many m10 users here??
<teetea> is ubuntu touch supported on Nexus 7 LTE (deb)?
<teetea> I have tried the http://system-image.tasemnice.eu/ channel but I get the "you need to take your device to a pc manufacturer for service" error
<eskizo> hey
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: none yet, been busy with some exam an stuff.
<ahoneybun> mariogrip of course, sorry lol
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: no problem, i'll hopefully get done with the n5 this week then i will move over to the opo
<ahoneybun> funny as the OPO just hit 2 years old recently and still actively developed
<mariogrip> the n4 is even older :P
<ahoneybun> almost 4 I think
<ahoneybun> mm synegery is not working right
<ahoneybun> *synergy
 * ahoneybun 's N4 died... 
<mariogrip> mm synergy?
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: what's synergy?
<ahoneybun> I can use 1 keyboard and mouse on many PCs
<ahoneybun> Win, Mac, and Linux
<ahoneybun> http://synergy-project.org/
 * ahoneybun fixed it 
<mariogrip> oh? well, I can move my mouse on all my screens native :P
<ahoneybun> for us who use Wins for some things
 * ahoneybun coughs *GAMES* 
 * ahoneybun wants to install sshuttle on his Nexus 7 
 * mariogrip got no time for games :P
 * ahoneybun wonders if mariogrip can make sshuttle into a snap for him on his Nexus 7 
<mariogrip> when i want to play, i open terminal and write python3
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to make a app for Biking (motorcycle mostly)
<mariogrip> snap? dont you mean click?
<ahoneybun> as long as it works lol
<mariogrip> oh, that would be cool, i'm missing a motocycle app for utouch
<ahoneybun> checking for weather if you should ride or not
<ahoneybun> need to know how to use a openweather api
<mariogrip> yeah, that is needed here in norway lol :P
<ahoneybun> I grabbed the weather app code from LP just a bit ahead for me
<ahoneybun> working on getting a usable UI first
<mariogrip> it would probably always say i cannot ride due to bad weather
<ahoneybun> XD
<mariogrip> btw, i have no idea how to make snaps or click.... all attems worked after 24H then they changed how snaps works ......
 * ahoneybun needs a good name to upload to LP for now 
<mariogrip> uCycle
<mariogrip> :P
<ahoneybun> XD
 * ahoneybun it's BikingWeather for now 
<mariogrip> do you have a bike ahoneybun? if yes what kind? I have an Honda nsr 125 and honda cbr 600
<ahoneybun> still learning bzr
<ahoneybun> mariogrip I have a Harly Davidson Iron 883
<ahoneybun> Iron = all black, no chrome
<mariogrip> gonna sell my 125 (highest cc for under 18 ) since i got my licencing upgrade, i have to wait until im 20 before i can buy more than 600
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: awesome :D
<mariogrip> damn Norwegian road rules makes me drive low cc bikes :P
<ahoneybun> wow
<mariogrip> it says 600 but it is set to lower effect due to laws...
<ahoneybun> riding is fun but I think I would rather have the money from the payments more lol
<mariogrip> yeah, but yolo i guess :P
<ahoneybun> prehaps but I would be able to get a Ubuntu device easy
<ahoneybun> lol
<mariogrip> :P
<ahoneybun> mm Ubuntu SDK failed at making a chroot
<ahoneybun> for armhf
<mariogrip> do you have space left? it's pretty big
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> 110 gbs or so
<mariogrip> try again maybe?
<ahoneybun> yea doing that now after the SDK is running
<ahoneybun> I tried during the setup
<mariogrip> does it work no=
<mariogrip> now?
<ahoneybun> still running
<ahoneybun> just uploaded my current code for uCycle
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/ucycle
<mariogrip> lol, you took that name :D
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> mariogrip new version of uBegginer: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-beginner
<ahoneybun> 3.3 on the store now!
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: that's awesome, i was missing a app like that
<ahoneybun> I can't say for sure it will every work but I have use an app like it on Android
<ahoneybun> so it would be handly for me
<ahoneybun> plus API exp
<mariogrip> speaking about android, i have something cool. Ubuntu + apk say no more :P
<mariogrip> not done yet, but if it works i'll release it on the openstore
<ahoneybun> mm sweet
<ahoneybun> ubuntu-html5-container:armhf
<ahoneybun> can't install that
<ahoneybun> held broken packages
<mariogrip> that is 15:04?
<mariogrip> right?
<ahoneybun> 15.04.4 stuff
<ahoneybun> running on 16.04 now
<ahoneybun> have it on my laptop with no issues
<mariogrip> yeah, but the broken packages are in the chroot right?
<mariogrip> i had that problem too a while ago, i just made a new one
<ahoneybun> the chroot will not start
<ahoneybun> updated the core OS and running again
<ahoneybun> going to grab the full error this time
<mariogrip> i have to go soon, it's pretty late here
<ahoneybun> night mariogrip
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> oh soon
<mariogrip> :P
<mariogrip> I just have to finish this build
<ahoneybun> oh cool
<mariogrip> btw, what i was saying about ubuntu + apk, allows you to run android apps on ubuntu touch, I don't know how well it will work yet
<ahoneybun> that was never the plan though right?
<mariogrip> wut?
<ahoneybun> just to have native apps in QML or HTML5
<ahoneybun> damn man thats the 3rd time the chroot needed a updatre
<ahoneybun> today alone
<mariogrip> I'm doing this just as proof of concept, i don't expect it to work as native apps
<ahoneybun> no like they never wanted android apps on the platform at all
<mariogrip> I dunno, but I guess having android apps would bring more users
<Acou_Bass> will it though? do people really hop platforms because it can (badly) run the apps from their previous favourite platforms?
<Acou_Bass> if they were that married to android apps they would stick to android and have a good android app experience :P
<ahoneybun> as a concept it is cool
<ahoneybun> and I don't mean to put it down mariogrip
<Acou_Bass> me neither, i am 100% in favour of the idea, i just dont think its an idea that brings users over :P
<ahoneybun> mariogrip pastebin.ubuntu.com/168089724
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> 168089724
<ahoneybun> what
<ahoneybun> 16089724
<ahoneybun> there
<mariogrip> yeah, I dunno. but might help some people if there is just one app that's not on ubuntu, then they could download this and run it
<mariogrip> I called the project for aine for now (aine is not an emulator) :P
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: humm, i dunno how to fix that
<ahoneybun> that's alrught for now, thanks mariogrip
<mariogrip> well, the reason why i want aine, i miss one app on my phone :P
<ahoneybun> mm how does one update a branch from lp?
<mariogrip> bzr pull
<ahoneybun> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/aaron/Projects/".
<mariogrip> cd into the project first
<ahoneybun> got it thanks
 * mariogrip is going to sleep, night
<ahoneybun> night
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-28
<Acou_Bass> slight curiosity, is ther anything for ubuntu touch thatll let me configure hw keyboard shortcuts?
<altker128> Curiuos, anyone using the Meizu 5 (Ubuntu Touch)?  Had questions about lag and user experience.
<altker128> err, make that curious
<Acou_Bass> ive acquired a small keyboard for my nexus 4 and it has a few keys for eg. browsr shortcuts
<altker128> Acou_Bass: Are you running Ubuntu Touch on your Nexus4?
<edude03> Speaking of the Meizu 5 why the **** doesn't it have Convergence
<Acou_Bass> altker128: yeah hence wanting to set it up :P
<altker128> Acou_Bass: What are your impressions?
<Acou_Bass> great OS, not nough apps
<altker128> What's lag and all that like?
<Acou_Bass> eh, slightly laggier than id like, but totally usable
<Acou_Bass> lag isnt a huge issue for me, i only ever used firefoxOS, maemo and early android and ubuntu runs better than mamo but worse than firefox
<altker128> Why is Ubuntu lagging?  Is the UI HTML5 / being interpretted??
<Acou_Bass> Umm I don't think the ui is HTML5, but i dunno why get lags
<altker128> Any Ubuntu touch developers to shed light?
<dobey> there are many various things that can cause lag
<dobey> it's not too bad on my n5
<altker128> I wonder if the Ubuntu touch are making use of libhybris / Android subsystem which isn't well implemented
<altker128> On a *quad-core* processor with a GPU there should be zero lag
<altker128> Seriously, a 386 25 MHz computer could scroll a window without lag.
<dobey> edude03: ask meizu. they make the hardware. also i don't think there are any usb-c mhl adapters yet? and not sure the meizu device has the mhl wires hooked up
<dobey> altker128: please don't make such sarcastic and pointless claims as some sort of objective reference when you know they are not
<altker128> I've used 386 25 MHz computers.  They could scroll with zero lag because the video card accelerated functions like bitblit .
<dobey> well let me know when you find a 386 25 MHz computer that does floating point; or has GLES
<altker128> So, given that, why does a quad-core device lag?
<altker128> (386 with a co-processor could do floating point BTW)
<altker128> (387)
<dobey> it only lags for you because it knows you are adversarial
<altker128> OK.  When someone can objectively explain what the issues might be, let me know.
<dobey> when you can ask a specific question, you can have a specific answer
<altker128> The question is why does Ubuntu touch on devices like Meizu 5, Nexus 4 and Neux 5 suffer from lag issues.
<dobey> if you're just going to come in here and troll with broad generalizations about multi-core vs 386
<altker128> I WANT Ubuntu Touch to be successful
<dobey> the answer is there are many things that can cause lag
<altker128> If Android on the same device doesn't lag, then something implementation-wise is off.
<dobey> if you think android on the same device doesn't lag, you haven't used android on the same device
<altker128> Android lags often because of garbage collection of the JVM
<altker128> That's a specific reason why it lags.  Why does Ubuntu Touch lag?  It's not interpreted (as far as I know)
<altker128> Is the UI written in HTML5?  Then it could lag
<dobey> most of the ui is qml; qml is interpreted; but simply being qml and interpreted is not why it lags
<duflu> altker128: I am on the Mir team, and presently focussing in performance. The lag issue is being worked on (even OTA-11 will improve things) but the final solution will take longer than OTA-11
<altker128> duflu: Thanks for that.  Can you be a bit more specific on the issues?
<duflu> Also, I used to program graphics 286's before 386's, so I know what you mean
<altker128> duflu: :)  Me too
<duflu> altker128: There was a touch processing regression in OTA-10. There are some mouse event bugs too. There are some graphics bugs specific to BQ devices. And there is a larger architectural problem that will take longer to solve. Which affect you more?
<altker128> duflu: OK, all makes sense.  Really glad to know it's being looked at and actively worked on.  I really want to pull the trigger on the Meizu 5 (actually a few for my family) but held off based on the reports of lagging and unresponsive UI.
<dobey> reports from where? the meizu pro 5 with ubuntu only went on sale yesterday, so nobody who has ordered one even has a device yet.
<dobey> all the early preview reports i've seen speak of how fast it is, thanks to being octacore
<duflu> Well, it's probably a common belief that Ubuntu Touch issues might be common to multiple devices. And for most of the performance problems they are indeed common to all devices.
<duflu> A _lot_ is improving in OTA-11 though.
<altker128> dobey: Search around.  There was a more indepth article I can't find, but here's one mention : http://www.techradar.com/us/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/meizu-pro-5-ubuntu-edition-1315194/review
<altker128> duflu: Got it.  Thanks, exactly the kind of positive progress that's good to hear about.
<dobey> sure, the app startup times are pretty consistently slow across devices
<dobey> but in general, my nexus 5 is very clearly quite a bit faster than my nexus 4, too
<dobey> also, a lot of apps are webapps, and really, web developers do some pretty awful things on their sites
<edude03> dobey I want to ask them
<edude03> But more importantly, Canonical shouldn't allow them to release new a device without Convergence
<dobey> well, buy Canonical, and then you can dictate that
<dobey> and MHL isn't required for "convergence"
<dobey> anyway i shouldn't still be sitting here at my computer; later
<edude03> lol
<edude03> I didn't say anything about MHL, I said convergence
<cc> https://i1.someimage.com/dT4yZqy.png
<pstolowski> pitti, hello
<pitti> pstolowski: o/
<pstolowski> pitti, hey, having weird autpkg issue in silo 71; we had a flaky test in unity8 that got fixed and i rebuilt yesterday; package diff shows the commit was included in the build. but it looks like the autopkg tests were run against the old build again this morning
<pitti> pstolowski: publisher delay maybe?
<pitti> the publisher takes awfully long for the main archive right now, maybe that somehow affects the PPA publisher too
<pitti> pstolowski: i. e. retry it in an hour or so?
<pstolowski> pitti, the build was done 18 hours ago. excuses file has a timestamp 2016.04.28 06:46:20
<pstolowski> pitti, do i need to rebuild again, or can we kick autopkg tests for unity8 only?
<pitti> pstolowski: no, if the build is correct you don't need to rebuild anything of course
<pitti> pstolowski: we can just retry the failed tests on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-071/excuses.html
<pitti> pstolowski: done
<pstolowski> pitti, thanks! can i monitor progress somewhere? i guess silo status will see the change in a couple of hours?
<pitti> pstolowski: yes, e. g. http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-unity8
<pitti> well, only unity8 :) (three tests)
<pstolowski> pitti, awesome, thanks for help Martin!
<popey> I am still getting blank app scope all the time
 * popey files a bug
<john-mcaleely> sergiusens, one step ahead of you, and working on a fix already
<john-mcaleely> yes, it's a bug
<duflu> popey: Blank app scope on desktop? Me too but I just assumed I had failed to install packages
<popey> duflu: blank app scope on phone
<duflu> Oh
<popey> tempted to nuke this phone. I've only done OTAs for ages
<popey> can't remember last time I udf'ed it
<baum> is anyone aware of a dark colortheme for the menus/scopes?
<mcphail> baum: I think the old theme was dark, so you'll see it in old screenshots
<peat-psuwit> Where's git commit for linux-mako 3.4.0-7.44? I can find only 3.4.0-7.43 in git repo.
 * baum is wondering about the same: http://askubuntu.com/questions/763419/can-i-install-apps-in-ubuntu-touch-without-signing-in
<ogra_> baum, you can sideload click packages from the commandline
<ogra_> (via adb or ssh)
<baum> i see thanks, it would be quite usefull to have acess to a terminal emulator right uppon activating the developer mode
<baum> (eg like on sailfish)
<ogra_> that would imply a terminal being installed ...
<ogra_> and the terminal app can also be used without enabling developer mode, so i dont really see the connection here, they are totally independent
<ogra_> all developer mode does is turning on access via adb
<baum> the connection would be that 99% of the time people who are activiating the developer mode on a device will also need a terminal
<ogra_> ??
<ogra_> for what
<ogra_> if you enable adb access you clearly want to access the device from a PC ... why would you need a terminal *on* the device for that ...
<ogra_> and vice versa, if you install a terminal, why would you need developer mode ?
<ogra_> i really dont see how one would cause the other ... both are available though ...
<ogra_> and again ... tieing dev mode to terminal would mean you need to have an account set up already so the terminal app can be installed from the store in some automated way
<baum> erm, where's the difference between the terminal app and let's say the pre-installed game? licencing? or why is the terminal app tied to an account, while the game isn't?
<ogra_> you can not install packages from the store without setting up an account for the store
<ogra_> the pre-installed game is preinstalled, so doesnt need to come from the store :)
 * baum would prefer having a shell preinstalled instead of that game :P
<baum> alright thanks
<ogra_> tell the manufacturer ...
<ogra_> the set of preinstalled software (beyond the basic apps like the dialer, browser or messaging apps) is selected by the phone manufacturer
<baum> oh i see
<ogra_> and given that 99.9% of phone or tablet users dont even know what a terminal is or does, i doubt convincing them is an easy task ;)
<baum> well that was actually my point, while 99.9% don't - people who activate the developermode do - thus they are most likely the target group when it comes to a terminal app. Anyways, enoth of that - it's just a feature i realy realy enjoyed on my phone
<ogra_> just install it from the store then :)
<davmor2> baum: and for the people that want a terminal it is right there in the store done, you don't even need developer mode enabled to install it or run it
 * ogra_ is a developer and usually doesnt even have developer mode enabled :) ... 
<ogra_> i have a terminal app, my ssh keys on the device and ssh turned on instead ... way more convenient than having to fiddle with usb cables
 * davmor2 is qa and only enables it to install silos or get logs
<baum> nothing wrong with that - what bothers me is that you need an ubuntu account to start with
<ogra_> you dont need one ... but it is pretty convenient to be able to use the store and not having to sideload everyhting
<davmor2> baum: Why? All Store are linked to an account, don't forget there are a mix of free and for purchase apps in the store so you need payment details etc for the paid apps how would you do that without an account
<popey> baum: you can compile the app yourself if you want, it's free software
<baum> popey: yep, sounds like that's the way to go
<ogra_> lol
<baum> davmor2: i'm not a tablet poweruser, all i want is to check my mail, browse pdfs, install a tiling-wm for desktop mode and get vim and git running :)
<popey> tiling wm might be a problem
<davmor2> hahahahaha
<baum> i heared someone installed xfce on the tablet - thus with a bit of effort it should work?
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> sure, everything works if you put enough effort in
<ogra_> popey, well, in tablet mode unity8 is actually a tiling WM :)
<davmor2> baum: so vim.tiny is built in so all you need to do is install the terminal app and vi is there, install docviewer and you get pdf and office reader everyhting else should be on the device and done :)
<ogra_> (with one big tile though)
<davmor2> baum: out of interest what is you issue with logging in to get apps?
<baum> davmor2: i don't want an account per device, especially since i will only use foss software on the tablet anyways
<ogra_> yeah, it isnt like you need to give your shoe size, blood group or maiden name of your mom to create an account
<popey> some people just don't like having extra accounts, which is fine
<ogra_> popey, sure, but you can do it fully anonymous which is why i never get why some people refuse it so hard
<popey> hm, i guess.
<ogra_> baum, it is one account per store :) not per device ... (if you had an ubuntu phone and a tablet ... and would use some snappy IoT device it would all be the same account)
<baum> ogra_: 1)metadata 2) i don't need an account - even if it's anonymouse, why force it on me?
<ogra_> because thats how the store works ... not sure what metadata you fear .....
<popey> i think you may be playing ignorant ogra_
<ogra_> and indeed it isnt an actual requirement but makes life a lot less convenient
<ogra_> popey, am i ?
<popey> http://real-agenda.com/merkel-lied-german-intelligence-gave-nsa-millions-of-metadata/
<popey> you know what he means by metadata
<ogra_> dunno ... i can create a totally anonymous account, there is no metadata transferred that is in any way personal
<baum> right because an account isn't ment to be personal. an account won't get linked to a device or will be used for authentication uppon opening the store right?
<ogra_> the latter
<ogra_> but that means that the metadata for a non existing person is transferred .... nobody could tell "this account belongs to a guy who calls himself baum on IRC"
<baum> nope, that means a device identifier will probably be stored, the ip/mac acress, a timestamp and most likely quite a bit of other data
<ogra_> (indeed if you use baum@web.de for creating the account and that address is totally tied to your personal data thats a different story)
<ogra_> the IP and timestamp might , yeah ... pretty sure the MAC wont be transferred
<popey> if baum was a person of interest, the authorities could request data from canonical about the store habits of an individual
<popey> which might include where the store was browsed from, like a coffee shop
<popey> "Oh, you were in that coffee shop, so was $person_of_interest"
<ogra_> if they could tie the account to personal data, yes
<popey> _that_ metadata
<baum> ogra_: if not the mac than some kind of identifier, else the authentication would be rather worthless
<popey> CCTV in coffee shop, not hard
<ogra_> baum, a random token, yes ...
<ogra_> (generated from your password)
<popey> baum: the source for the store client can be seen at https://launchpad.net/unity-scope-click
<popey> if you want to see what is transferred, that's where I'd look
<ogra_> yeah
<baum> popey: thanks
<ogra_> anyway, nothing forces you ... its just not as much fun without :)
<popey> np
<ogra_> does jolla not use accounts for its store btw ?
<ogra_> (just out of interest)
<baum> they do - left them pretty much the same feedback
<davmor2> ogra_: all stores use sign in it's the only way to grant access to purchased apps
<ogra_> well, thats a political thing ... you could technically work around that and only require login for paid apps if you invest enough time and money
<ogra_> the benefit is indeed very small compared to the investment
<davmor2> ogra_: indeed
<ogra_> (and i think since i'm in this channel we didnt have more than 5 persons in here that actually didnt want to use any account, so teh margin of users actualyl concerned about it seems very very small)
<ogra_> (this is indeed a totally scientific metric ;) )
<dobey> davmor2, ogra_: well, even if we allowed installing free apps without an account, the account is still needed for other things, like push notifications
<ogra_> true indeed
<ShR3K> Hi ! Does OTA 11 will add apt-get or snap feature. I'd like to install LAMP to use my Aquaris M10 as retail
<dobey> no
<dobey> ShR3K: https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311
<ogra_> ShR3K, just use a chroot then
<ShR3K> Thanks, I managed install LAMP with the adb solution
<ShR3K> But I just wanted to know if it will be easier later
<ShR3K> I'd like to disable all swipe gesture
<ShR3K> I just want one app (firefox or chrome)
<dobey> you don't need adb
<ShR3K> http://www.mibqyyo.com/en-articles/2015/11/13/ubuntu-touch-system-rw-bq-canonical-smartphones/#/vanilla/discussion/embed/?vanilla_discussion_id=0
<dobey> you should not do that
<ogra_> dobey, terminal-app wont let you chroot properly ...
<dobey> ogra_: it does now
<ogra_> not with OTA 10 on my M10 tablet ... libertine still barfs
<dobey> huh
<ogra_> (during bootstrap though... so it might not actually be the chroot call)
<dobey> ogra_: yeah that's something else
<ogra_> (or rather post bootstrap when it tries to install additional basics)
<dobey> ogra_: "sudo chroot ." definitely works on my mako
<dobey> i can screenshot if you want :)
<ogra_> nah, i belive you :)
<ogra_> libertine create definitely didnt work when i tried ... i think libertine install does though
<dobey> not sure what libertine is doing exactly
<ogra_> provide an Xmir container
<dobey> well i know that muh
<dobey> much
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> i think it uses "proot" which is kind of a bastard chroot command
<dobey> ShR3K: anyway, it sounds to me like what you want isn't a tablete, but a chromebook
<ogra_> and a saw to remove the keyboard perhaps :)
<dobey> or a kiosk maybe
<dobey> don't know if any kiosk makers are building any with ubuntu core yet
<ogra_> kiosks ... havent seen someone using them to remove keyboards yet
 * ogra_ suspects saws are more effective
<ShR3K> dobey: No I realy want an ubuntu tablet. I built 32" kiosk with a standard motherboard x86 with ubuntu and I want to keep all my scripts
<dobey> ogra_: you need to swing it harder maybe
<ShR3K> That's why I was waiting for years an ubuntu tablet
<dobey> i don't undersatnd
<dobey> understand even
<ShR3K> I created a product which is a kind of big tablet (32 inches) with ubuntu 14.04 inside
<ShR3K> Now I want the same but in 10 inches  like this tablet
<dobey> well if you want to run only xorg with firefox or chromium (there are no generic arm builds of chrome), you will have to build your own (unsupported) custom image for the tablet
<ShR3K> But firefox is a good solution too
<ShR3K> I use it
<dobey> well that's not the point; the point is that what you want is not an "ubuntu tablet" it is a custom kiosk device
<ShR3K> I'd like to customize ubuntu touch interface disabling gestures
<dobey> you cannot
<ShR3K> And installing gnome ?
<dobey> no; like i said, you would have to build your own unsupported custom image for the device
<ShR3K> Ok
<ShR3K> Thanks for your help
<ogra_> dobey, indeed you can ... you could re-write half of unity8 ... its opensource after all
<ogra_> (indeed there is that "is that a useful effort" question :) )
<xuhui> Can ubuntu be installed on kindle fire?
<baum> xuhui: check out the hardware specs of the kindle....you don't want that
<xuhui> ubuntu touch ,not ubuntu
<dobey> ogra_: sure; but you might as well just replace unity8/mir with xorg at that point
<dobey> !devices | xuhui
<ubot5> xuhui: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dobey> xuhui: there is no "ubuntu touch" it's just ubuntu :)
<ogra_> dobey, which wont work because there is no xserver for the HW
<dobey> ogra_: well, i guess fbdev will work
<ogra_> technically, yes ... for slideshows :)
<dobey> ogra_: i didn't claim it would be fast, or even usable. just possible :)
<ogra_> indeed
<xuhui> ok,thank u..
<dobey> unity8 without gestures, on a tablet, is basically just one of those LCD picture frames, displaying a picture of unity8 :P
<matv1> hi, where could I find the sourcecode for the Songkick scope please?
<matv1> I love the concept but it annoys me to no end that it can only look at my current location (which half the time doesnt work anyway)
<matv1> I would like to look at adding the possibility of adding a location manually
<matv1> shouldnt be that hard
<ogra_> i would suspect there is some systemic issue with scopes and location in general
<ogra_> so looking at the source of a specific scope wont really help
<ogra_> (seems pretty random when/if location works )
<ogra_> (while it always is fine with nav apps)
<matv1> ogra_ ok so that needs to be fixed obviously. but that still means i would like to be able to manualy set the scope for location
<matv1> say I am now in a certain place in holland atm. but i know i am going to be at a city in germany tomorow and see what gigs are playing. Now i cant do that until I get there :(
<matv1> thats not very usefull
<ogra_> yeah, thats kind of a drawback of the current implem,entation
<matv1> ogra_ So is the scope code fr songkick actualy available as far as you know?
<matv1> for mortals like me :) ?
<ogra_> i'm sure it is, but i wouldnt know where
<matv1> who would know?
<dobey> kyleN: ^^ do you know wrote soundkick scope, and if the source is published anywhere?
<ogra_> kyleN, ^^^
<ogra_> bah, i'm really getting old ... dobey beats me again
<dobey> heh
<kyleN> dobey not sure at the moment and in meeting. I will check and get back to you
<matv1> kyleN it was actually me asking about that. I will ping you later about it. thanks fr now!
<matv1> and thnks dobey, ogra_
<embrik> I need to know if there are any services to cakup images on the phone, like on andoroid phones where images are synced
<embrik> not cacup, but backup :-)
<ogra_> embrik, i think the gitbook that the guys on the mailing list collected has something about backups
<ogra_> https://gurucubano.gitbooks.io/bq-aquaris-e-4-5-ubuntu-phone/content/en//
<embrik> ogra_: thanks - i'll try that?
<embrik> ogra: Not ? but !
<ogra_> ah, welll, i thought there was something
<embrik> :-)
<mariogrip> dobey: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B74IZ6Q2msPDMVhxaHdYaGp6dk0/view?usp=sharing
<popey> oooh
<mariogrip> popey: do you got some spare time tomorrow to test portcraft?
<popey> a bit
<popey> maybe more over the weekend
<popey> I am at a hotel with rubbish wifi here
<mariogrip> popey: no problem, i can wait to next week :)
<popey> mariogrip: happy to play over the weekend - monday is a public holiday here, then tues-thu is UOS
<popey> so whenever you're ready for someone to test, fire it over :)
<mariogrip> popey: sure :)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-29
<muka> Would Meizu PRO 5 work on Tmobile US 3G or 4G network?
<muka> and is it available in black or silver. I do not like gold color.
<troyready> muka: I heard that the band support is not great for us t-mobile folks but I don't know specifics
<swalladge> is it possible to change the keyboard layout to dvorak on ubuntu touch?
<dobey> mariogrip: neat
<troyready> swalladge:
<troyready> swalladge: I don't think so
<semajnz> You can for external keyboards
<semajnz> Not the on-screen one
<swalladge> semajnz: oh where would i look for settings on external keyboards?
<semajnz> Uhh
<swalladge> i couldn't find anything about changing layouts
<swalladge> aha found it
<swalladge> sorry
<semajnz> System Settings -> Language & Text -> External Keyboard
<semajnz> Only appears when you have an external keyboard connected
<swalladge> hmm it doesn't seem to be changing the keymap on something like libreoffice
<duflu> swalladge: Keymap changes for Xmir is something being fixed in OTA-11
<duflu> coming soon
<swalladge> ah cool
<duflu> swalladge: I'm not too familiar with the subject myself. Can you confirm Touch's native apps handle it better?
<swalladge> yep
<duflu> swalladge: Cool thanks. You can track the issue here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1566487
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1566487 in Canonical System Image "Container apps should use same keyboard layout as Unity 8" [High,In progress]
<swalladge> first time using a ubuntu touch device by the way - just got a M10 today :D
<duflu> swalladge: I haven't tried the M10 myself but have been told OTA-11 will noticeably improve its performance too
<duflu> I have seen the code changes, but not been able to try it for myself
<swalladge> nice
<swalladge> is there a roadmap or rss feed or something i can follow for info?
<duflu> Let me see
<duflu> swalladge: I can only recommend browse through: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<swalladge> ok thanks :)
<duflu> swalladge: There is also a public mailing list. You might have to join this team: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<duflu> Which is just a group for users. Not developers
<swalladge> what exactly is developer mode on ubuntu touch? it has a pretty scary warning..
<duflu> swalladge: Developer mode allows any computer with a USB connection to be used to log in and change things
<duflu> via Android's 'adb' tool
<duflu> Normally that's not allowed
<ShR3K> Hi ! Is it possible to do this on ubuntu touch : https://thepcspy.com/read/converting-ubuntu-desktop-to-kiosk/
<Oneuser> Hi all i need to change the sms center number on my e4.5 is there a way to do that on ubuntu phone?
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> will there be support for widgets on Ubuntu-Touch?
<zzarr> I just thought of how nice it would be with a widget scope
<zzarr> having a Dekko widget with mail, calendar widget and g+/fb/twitter or something
<davmor2> zzarr: there already kinda is, on the today scope you can already see twitter feed, news, weather, upcoming event, last calls texts and telegrams etc
<zzarr> okey, didn't know that
<AuroraAvenue> mariogrip: ping
<yang> what is the feedback on aquaris m10 ? is the interface working ?
<lotuspsychje> yang: there are youtube reviews and unpacking video's to watch already
<yang> ok i am gonna check those
<jgdx> seb128, hey, did you see my email?
<seb128> hey jgdx
<seb128> jgdx, yeah, I just have that open in firefox
<jgdx> cool
<seb128> it doesn't make any sense to me why allowing the inactive session would lead to more auth to be requested
<seb128> is that a regression?
<seb128> in what serie?
<jgdx> seb128, OTA10.1 so vivid+overlay which is probably the same as xenial
<voobscout> Greetings, gentle beings! Can someone tell me how to modify fstab inside lxc-android container? I would like to mount /dev/mmcblk1p1 on /userdata, instead of the internal storage
<mardy> tvoss: I resurrected https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/location-service/old-location-1551686/+merge/293075 , for when you have some time :-)
<melvster> did someone say they ssh'd to their touch device?  if so, any hints on how?
<melvster> (as opposed to adb)
<melvster> oh sudo service start ssh ... that was easy! :)
<melvster> and I just log in as phablet?
<davmor2> melvster: it is better if you plug it into you ubuntu pc and type phablet-shell that will enable ssh and setup key exchanges and then you can just ssh to it's ip address from that machine
<melvster> davmor2: thanks! I was using adb shell before but it sometimes gives me terminal problems, so I wanted to switch to ssh
<melvster> getting more and more excited about ubuntu touch, just ordered my slimport hdmi adaptor and bluetooth keyboard to try out convergence
<davmor2> melvster: what device do you have?
<melvster> davmor2: nexus4 but i almost ordered an m10 ... however 10 day delivery to where I am and I may be on holiday by then
<seb128> jgdx, sorry, was distracted by other work
<davmor2> melvster: I was just checking that the slimport would work or not :) it does on the n4 :)
<seb128> jgdx, did that ever work on the phone?
<melvster> phew, yeah I watched a video and it said it the product description too ... but you never know till you try ...
<ogra_> melvster, if you want it permanent: android-gadget-service enable ssh ... sudo service start ssh  is a one time thing (gone after reboot)
<jgdx> seb128, yes
<seb128> jgdx, how do you start it? my understanding is that it should work if you start it from the shell but not if you do it from adb/gdb
<seb128> gdb->ssh
<jgdx> seb128, the user reported seeing the auth failure in the system settings log, so that's the accountsservice plugin which uses dbus
<seb128> jgdx, does he start settings from the dash?
<seb128> jgdx, do you see the error on your device?
<melvster> ogra_: thanks!
<jgdx> seb128, no, and I think that clears it up
<jgdx> I'll ask him how he starts system settings
<seb128> k, keep me updated
<jgdx> seb128, thx for clearing that up
<seb128> yw!
<matv1> kyleN ping
<kyleN> hi matv1
<matv1> oh hi kyleN
<matv1> kyleN you may remember ogra_ and dobey pointed you out ysterday as the man to see about the songkick source code
<matv1> the scope I mean
<kyleN> matv1, well I may be able to help find it :)
<kyleN> matv1, what is your interest?
<matv1> disregarding the current problems with scopes and location, I love the concept of the songkick scope. But I thought it would be much more usefull when one is able to add locations manually instead of just your current physical location
<matv1> I would thank that shouldnt be that heard to add
<matv1> usecase: I am in my home in nymegen (netherlands) right now. But I know i am going to be in amsterdam tonight and want to see about gigs there. With the current scope, I cant do that until I actualy get there
<matv1> thats about it. I was thinking If the scope wont allow user input that way (because of being scopey) I could maybe reuse most of the code to do an app that did have that feature
<kyleN> matv1, just a minute
<matv1> kyleN no rush at all :)
<matv1> kyleN oh now I notice that the Scope is published as propriatery. What does that mean wrt community(which I guess is me) colaboration?
<kyleN> matv1, the concept of picking and using a location to run a scope may have more general applicability. I was thinking for example about the timeout scope. of the Yelp scope.
<matv1> kyleN ah well. that would make it even easier :)
<kyleN> maybe we need a premade location-picker filter widget tha any scope can use
<kyleN> matv1, the properiary thing is really just an artifact of history. let me explain.
<kyleN> most scopes started in a  private launchpad project that was created very early on
<kyleN> we are trying to move them into public projects though.
<matv1> kyleN I see that is great to hear. As well as your idea of a general purpose location picker
<kyleN> matv1, in order to raise this issue, perhaps I can ask your help.
<matv1> I am not sure I could be of much help in that regard though. I assume it would it means developing a component right?
<kyleN> matv1, can you file a bug against canonical-scopes-project that lists a few scopes that would benefit from a location picker
<matv1> kyleN That I can certainly do yes
<kyleN> I'll comment and add a task for design review
<matv1> i will ping you when the lp bug is there. So no need to also do a bug against UX or UI ?
<kyleN> you can add UX too if you want. if you don't I will
<matv1> kyleN cool. I will notify you soon. Thanks a lot!
<kyleN> awesome
<EdwardMorbius> hello. I have a quick question about bluetooth file sharing with other phones, is that planned anytime soon?
<pmcgowan> EdwardMorbius, we are working on it yes, not this next update but hopefully soon
<ogra_> pmcgowan, didnt we have that working once ?
<EdwardMorbius> pmcgowan so OTA-12 or beyond
<pmcgowan> ogra_, from command line prolly
 * ogra_ remembers rsalveti had ... when we seeded obex to the images ... must be ages ago though+
<pmcgowan> yes
<ogra_> ah, yeah, that could be
<pmcgowan> the daemon is in there now
<pmcgowan> we use it for car phonebook
<pmcgowan> just need ui now
<ogra_> ah
<rsalveti> yeah, it was working, just not exposed in the ui
<pmcgowan> hey a voice from the past
 * ogra_ finally ordered a turbo ... 
<EdwardMorbius> thanks for the information :)
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: o/
<ogra_> only took three days :P
<ogra_> silly broken store
<matv1> ogra_ is there a choice of color now?
<ogra_> gold, gold and .... gold
<ogra_> :(
<ogra_> but at least ordering from germany finally works
<ogra_> without "the store is busy now" messages
<matv1> ogra_ cool i am still thinking about it. golden doesnt increase attractivity for me
<matv1> the days when i thought a gold phone would turn me into james  bond are well behind me now :)
<ogra_> you could get some rainbow earrings and a scarf along with it ... then it doesnt stand out so much :P
<matv1> hahaha
<matv1> but my second nexus 4 is also on its last legs so i need something
<ogra_> i'm pretty sure it is an awesome device ... perhaps one can paint it or some such
<matv1> ogra_ yes i just have some doubts about miracast. even if it does materialize. wont it always be soemwhat laggy :( ??
<ogra_> i dont plan to use it
<ogra_> i got an M10 for such stuff
<matv1> ogra_ aarrrgh
<matv1> you dont carry your m10 around all the time do you?
 * ogra_ cant belive that "painting cellphone" only revelas DYI guides 
<ogra_> there must be companies that offer this
<ogra_> *DIY
<dobey> heh
<matv1> i am going to set one up. just for meizu pro 5 and just orange
<matv1> i will be rich!
<dobey> "you can have any color phone you like, so long as you like gold"
<matv1> question: could anyone imagine going back to android ? i cant really. i keep making so many geasture mistakes when i use android lately
<ogra_> i havent touched android in over a year now
<dobey> android 6 totally killed contacts privacy
<Smurphy> I'll be receiving one for work. We need OTP generator for work. Won't run on ubuntu-touch :(
<dobey> Smurphy: google authenticator?
<Smurphy> dobey: No. Company own stuff. They have it foir Android, IOS and Windows phone :(
<Smurphy> Hate it.
<dobey> oh
<dobey> write an app for ubuntu for it :)
<Smurphy> I'll see if I can install at least cyanogen-mod on the Galaxy S7 - if not, there will be only work stuff on it.
<dobey> or submit a patch to the authenticator app
<Smurphy> I'm not that good at writing OO code. I am good with C or PHP scripting, but all the OO stuff - I simply never understood the advantage of it.
<Smurphy> It makes code unreadable and complex - best part for security issues and code injections no one will ever find out but looking at the code.
<dobey> not really, but *shrug*
<Smurphy> yeah *shrug*
<Smurphy> I got a BQ 4.5 - and use it work work and private use (2 SIM Cards). Will have to change that.
<matv1> Smurphy thats a drag. going  back to carying around 2 phones
<Smurphy> matv1: Well - I look at it from the bright side. I work almost all the time from home. So it's fine. I just leave the work-phone here.
<Smurphy> Or - anyone here thought about porting ubunt-touch to the Samsung Galaxy 7S ? :D
<matv1> at least the  Samsung Galaxy 7S is available gold AND pink-gold.. AWSUMM
<Smurphy> I have no idea which version they ordered me.
<Smurphy> But I bet if I receive the PInk version, my daughters will fight for it *rofl*
<matv1> heh
<linmob> EdwardMorbius: There is an app for bluetooth file sharing in OpenStore
<bluenemo> hi guys. I bought a aquaris e5 with ubuntu some time ago. When I receive SMS, the display starts turning on and off making it impossible to read the sms. It is not possible to reliably interrupt the flashing. How do I disable flashing screen on new messages
<johnthedoe> Hi there, I have a problem with the music app
<johnthedoe> it crashes right after I open it, and I can't find any log file for it
<ogra_> logs should be in ~/.cache/upstart/
<johnthedoe> ls ~/.cache/upstart | grep music outputs nothing
<johnthedoe> ota 10.1, bq e4.5
<johnthedoe> any clue ogra_?
<ogra_> not really, no
<dobey> johnthedoe: is there a crash file in /var/crash/ for it?
<johnthedoe> checking
<johnthedoe> that directory is empty
<johnthedoe> dobey ^
<dobey> ah, doh
<bluenemo> nobody got an idea how to disable the flashing screen on new messages?
<ogra_> sounds like a bug ... are you up to date with the latest OTA ?
<saavento> Working on the road just with the M10
<saavento> let's see!
<ogra_> brave :)
<dan_> hello?
<dan_> does ubuntu touch work for nexus 7 tablet?
<dobey> Guest61720: which nexus 7 tablet?
<Guest61720> private msg me dobey.
<Guest61720> :)
<dobey> no :)
<dobey> nexus 7 2012 (grouper) is not supported. nexus 7 2013 wifi (flo) has images available on the official image server, and nexus 7 2013 lte (deb) has images available on ubports server
<mariogrip> arrr, code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com is down....
#ubuntu-touch 2016-04-30
<elante> Hello there. I have some questions about ubuntu touch on bq m10.
<robinhero> hey all. I wanted to test some just landed silos from here: https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/qa-testing-requests-for-questions-ping-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng
<robinhero> but as I see the ppas are empty after the landing
<robinhero> is there a way I can try them out?
<robinhero> for example this: https://trello.com/c/37mqjSTP/3145-1350-ubuntu-landing-010-ubuntu-system-settings-kenvandine
<jwfuine> hiho can i install any program on ubuntu phone just like on a normal desktop? eg ubuntu qt?
<saavento> hi
<saavento> is possible to restore ubuntu after formatting mmclbk0?
<m4ke> y0
<m4ke> feedback on touch ubuntu ?
<User314243456654> So the bug reporting is somewhat less than clear for things which don't cause crashes - for instance rotation and rotation lock on my bq tablet don't function as I'd expect. Where is the bug list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Bugs seems very developer focused
<User314243456654> BTW the mots link for bug filing is dead.
<User314243456654> *motd
<popey> User314243456654: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<User314243456654> pope: thx
<altker128> Any plans to include CalDAV / CardDAV for contacts and calender synchronization?
<popey> altker128: yeah, it's on the list
<Acou_Bass> i used syncevolution to bring cal/carddav to my phone... would be nice to see it in the GUI though :P
<altker128> Acou_Bass: What device are you using?
<Acou_Bass> altker128: nexus 4
<PaulFraOSAA> Anybody have a lot of experience setting up a libertine container and get XMir to accept running applications from it?
<PaulFraOSAA> I've just spent most of my day trying to get x-programs running on my M10 and now I'm stuck on Mir not accepting connections when not run from the puritine container :(
<pdq_> may be this helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15980818/
<pdq_> or this: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1yJepibh68YaQijWO3Z3dWTtTTmzXnMmEE8eswhUXzw4
<PaulFraOSAA> pdq_: Thanks, but the google drive document is what I have been following, doing what the pastebin script does
<PaulFraOSAA> However, I can see in my .cache/...log that the connection from to Mir is not accepted
<PaulFraOSAA> I've got the container up and running and installed the prerequisite programs, but the launch just fails claiming the server didn't accept ... something
<pdq_> I have followed these doucuments to make a test container, installed xterm in it, works fine
<pdq_> chromium segfaults
<PaulFraOSAA> Great. Well back to the drawing board
<PaulFraOSAA> At least it didn't work to just install xterm...
<PaulFraOSAA> also, the install doing what the script/doc says fails for me. It can't create a proper temporary file ( TMPDIR is set to something that doesn't exist) so I have to manually go in and set the TMPDIR to /tmp and run apt-get upgrade in order to make it install properly
<altker128> Acou_Bass: I hear that the next release should help lag issues :)
<PaulFraOSAA> When is the next release (OTA?) supposed to happen? It seems it will solve all our problems :P
<altker128> PaulFraOSAA: I dunno.  My current phone has a shattered screen so the Meizu Pro is very appealing...except for the lack of performance I keep hearing with Touch.  Hoping it gets sorted out.
<Acou_Bass> altker128: cool, i havent noticed any really bad lag, but i guess anything that cuts it down is worth it :p
<altker128> Acou_Bass: What instructions did you follow to install it onto your N4?
<Acou_Bass> the default ones, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<altker128> Acou_Bass: Do you use it as a daily driver phone?
<Acou_Bass> yar
<PaulFraOSAA> Is there any way to get applications to not go to stopped mode when switching to another application?
<ogra_> ettings set com.canonical.qtmir lifecycle-exempt-appids [com.ubuntu.music,com.ubuntu.terminal,dekko.dekkoproject,com.ubuntu.developer.ogra.kiwi-irc]
<ogra_> ettings set com.canonical.qtmir lifecycle-exempt-appids [com.ubuntu.music,com.ubuntu.terminal,dekko.dekkoproject,com.ubuntu.developer.ogra.kiwi-irc]
<ogra_> ettings set com.canonical.qtmir lifecycle-exempt-appids [com.ubuntu.music,com.ubuntu.terminal,dekko.dekkoproject,com.ubuntu.developer.ogra.kiwi-irc]
<ogra_> ettings set com.canonical.qtmir lifecycle-exempt-appids [com.ubuntu.music,com.ubuntu.terminal,dekko.dekkoproject,com.ubuntu.developer.ogra.kiwi-irc]
<ogra_> ettings set com.canonical.qtmir lifecycle-exempt-appids [com.ubuntu.music,com.ubuntu.terminal,dekko.dekkoproject,com.ubuntu.developer.ogra.kiwi-irc]ettings set com.canonical.qtmir lifecycle-exempt-appids [com.ubuntu.music,com.ubuntu.terminal,dekko.dekkoproject,com.ubuntu.developer.ogra.kiwi-irc]
<ogra_> ettings set com.canonical.qtmir lifecycle-exempt-appids [com.ubuntu.music,com.ubuntu.terminal,dekko.dekkoproject,com.ubuntu.developer.ogra.kiwi-irc]
<ogra_> ettings set com.canonical.qtmir lifecycle-exempt-appids [com.ubuntu.music,com.ubuntu.terminal,dekko.dekkoproject,com.ubuntu.developer.ogra.kiwi-irc]
<ogra_> ettings set com.canonical.qtmir lifecycle-exempt-appids [com.ubuntu.music,com.ubuntu.terminal,dekko.dekkoproject,com.ubuntu.developer.ogra.kiwi-irc]
<ogra_> ettings set com.canonical.qtmir lifecycle-exempt-appids [com.ubuntu.music,com.ubuntu.terminal,dekko.dekkoproject,com.ubuntu.developer.ogra.kiwi-irc]
<ogra_> gsettings set com.canonical.qtmir lifecycle-exempt-appids [com.ubuntu.music,com.ubuntu.terminal,dekko.dekkoproject,com.ubuntu.developer.ogra.kiwi-irc]
<ogra_> gsettings set com.canonical.qtmir lifecycle-exempt-appids [com.ubuntu.music,com.ubuntu.terminal,dekko.dekkoproject,com.ubuntu.developer.ogra.kiwi-irc]gsettings set com.canonical.qtmir lifecycle-exempt-appids [com.ubuntu.music,com.ubuntu.terminal,dekko.dekkoproject,com.ubuntu.developer.ogra.kiwi-irc]
<ogra_> PaulFraOSAA, there is a gconf key you can add app names to
<ogra_> Argo!
<ogra_> *argh
<ogra_> sorry, past mess
<ogra_> *paste
<popey> i know what ogra_ is doing :)
<ogra_> Trying copy paste between terminal and the kiwi app ;)
<ogra_> (hint: it works, you just don't see it in the input field )
#ubuntu-touch 2016-05-01
<ahoneybun> bug 1515179
<ubot5> bug 1515179 in bluez (Ubuntu) "[nexus7][bluez5] Unable to pair with Arc Touch Bluetooth" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515179
<sebsebseb> hi
<sebsebseb> hi
<_mjl> Good morning!
<_mjl> I am unable to get my Aquaris E4.5 or M10 to be detected by my Ubuntu 16.04 laptop when I connect them using USB.
<_mjl> I have Googled this, and found some potential solutions, none of which work for me.
<_mjl> Including adding the vendor ID to my ~/.android/adb_usb.ini.
<_mjl> Any pointers?
<_mjl> My E4.5 and M10 are both running OTA-10.1, have developer mode active, pin code set, and screen unlocked...
<taiebot> mm just been dreaming about https://launchpad.net/mapplauncherd-booster-ui-toolkit any target OTA  to when this is going to land ?  When you see this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47jP8V-z-ms you have hope that UT will be great soon.
<lauri> Hello, is it possible to flash Ubuntu Phone on regular Meizu PRO 5 (not ubuntu edition)?
<lauri> I mean are there any hardware differences?
<Little_Insane> hello
#ubuntu-touch 2017-04-24
<manoj`> All, n00b here to Ubuntu-touch. Do the 'apt-get' commands work similar to desktop after successful installation? This is my goal for the Android device (on Android-M running 3.18 ARM64 Kernel) I'm using. I have a running Android system on this device, I don't need to port the graphics/UI over. Do I need to refer to any other page than https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/porting-new-device/ ? Thanks.
<drpresident> hey guys im installing ubuntu touch on my nexus 4 through twrp, but when i flash the zips it gets to "Updating partition details..." then throws a ton of errors like "Error opening: '/data/ubuntu/dev/ram11' (Not a directory)
<drpresident> It gives these errors when I wipe the dalvik cache also
<lotuspsychje> drpresident: did you install touch the way it shows on the wiki here?
<drpresident> sorry for the late reply, yes ive tried that and I cant even get it to boot from there
<drpresident> the only way I can get a boot is from flashing the quantal mako images and that gives me what seems like partial features
<drpresident> with no internet or settings whatsoever
#ubuntu-touch 2017-04-25
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/ubuntu-phone-no-further-updates-truly-dead
<lotuspsychje> bah
#ubuntu-touch 2017-04-26
<igorjoxa> OTA-16 is in the plans for the release?
<drpresident> can someone help me with ubuntu touch on nexus 4?
<drpresident> I got it installed, but I have no internet options, when I pull down the networking part it just says 'empty!'
<drpresident> I installed using TWRP and flashed both quantal-preinstalled-armhf+mako and quantal-preinstalled-phablet
<mcphail> don't have a nexus 4, but those images sound _old_
<mcphail> drpresident: did you follow the install guide in the /topic?
<drpresident> mcphail: I think it is old, the current image is zesty but I couldnt figure out how to flash the full image as its a tar.gz file
<drpresident> mcphail: is there a way to simply unpack the tar.gz into the root of the device? when I unpacked it it looked like a complete file system
<drpresident> mcphail: I also tried with ubuntu-device-flash but I always get like 90% through but after getting into recovery and pushing the files, it says 'error pushing' and quits
<mcphail> I'd be surprised if there is a zesty image. I think you haven't followed the guide
<mcphail> When I last used Touch, the images were all based on vivid and had to be flashed with ubuntu-device-flash
<drpresident> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<drpresident> this is the latest image
<drpresident> If I can successfully flash boot and system, will that be enough to successfully run?
<mcphail> That isn't a working image, as far as I am aware. Only the u-d-f route with the proper channels has been supported for ages
<mcphail> Things might have changed over the past few months, but I'm not aware of that
<drpresident> yeah, I would love it if that udf worked, but I get error pushing every time at the same spot
<drpresident> Ive tried different usb ports and cords but I cant get it to complete
<mcphail> There might be some issues depending on the version of android you had installed before trying u-d-f. I vaguely remember some people having to downgrade the android version to flash. I don't know if anyone on here is still using a nexus 4 or has flashed on recently...
<drpresident> does the previous version of android matter if I factory reset and wipe before install? is it some sort of formatting?
<drpresident> I might have to give that a go, Im running out of options and I really want to try it out
<mcphail> I think it is some kind of problem with the adb versions, but I'm not fully sure. I've only used one of the preinstalled bq's
<mcphail> I think you need android 4.x rather than 5.x to start the adventure
<drpresident> Are there ubuntu phones for verizon? I kinda want to get one
<mcphail> verizon is american? I don't think there were any phones in the US, and none will be released. The project is dead
<drpresident> ubuntu touch is dead?
<drpresident> I didnt hear about that thats a bummer
<mcphail> There's an ongoing community effort to keep it going - the ubports gang
<drpresident> but canonical has abandoned it?
<mcphail> Yep. This parrot is no more
<drpresident> I thought it was really promising, is there a reason they are quitting?
<mcphail> They had done the easy 90% but stumbled on the remaining 90%
<mcphail> It was beautiful while it lasted
<mcphail> I miss it
<drpresident> I really like the look and feel of the os and I love the idea of having a full linux terminal on my phone
<drpresident> the terminal emulators never quite did it for me
<mcphail> Yes. Writing apps for the phone was a real pleasure. You had a full Ubuntu base to play with
<drpresident> does it run any terminal app that runs on ubuntu desktop?
<mcphail> I think there might be a snap version of the terminal app
<mcphail> Oh - you mean could you run normal command line apps? Yes, you could (although they could be a bit fiddly to install)
<drpresident> what do you mean by snap version?
<drpresident> I suppose you would need to build alot from source since its arm
<mcphail> drpresident: don't worry, I read your question wrong
<drpresident> mcphail: ok cool
<mcphail> no - there are full ARM repos. Almost everything is prebuilt
<drpresident> ok awesome that sounds great
<mcphail> you just didn't have easy access to apt-get as the base image was read-only
<drpresident> is it possible to run debian on an android phone?
<mcphail> I think you can run debian in a chroot. No idea if you can run natively
<mcphail> (drivers are always the issue)
<drpresident> ive done that, then sshd into it but its hella slow
<drpresident> oh yeah thats true all that special hardware on phones
<mcphail> Going back to android feels like a regression in many ways. But there is no doubt android "works" better day-to-day than Ubuntu ever did
<drpresident> yeah but going from ubuntu to android is like going from android to ios
<drpresident> just limiting the possibilities
<mcphail> Got to salute the guys on here who helped us live the dream for a year or 2 :)
<drpresident> Im seeing this "snap-based image" in these articles, what does that mean?
<mcphail> the phone used a package format called "clicks". The next iteration of a click package is a "snap" package, which is being rolled out across ubuntu desktops and servers. The phone was going to move to snaps, but never quite got there
<mcphail> snaps require kernel features which were never going to be available in the existing phones
<drpresident> is there a reason they cant continue to develop using clicks? or find an alternative that works for phones?
<mcphail> I think the Canonical developer numbers are too small to maintain 2 package formats. Lack of developer numbers, mainly
<drpresident> that makes sense
<mcphail> Ubuntu Touch suffered from developers being stretched too thinly
<drpresident> I hope something like ubuntu touch comes out in the future, if I could have a full desktop in a mobile version I would love it
<mcphail> Who knows? The android phone manufacturers are producing phones which do that, now. Maybe we'll get another GNU/Linux phone in the future
<drpresident> is it possible to install ubuntu desktop on tablets?
<mcphail> Don't know. I'd guess some x86-based tablets would work. Don't know about ARM tablets. ARM is horrible
<drpresident> what is the benefit of arm? is it just smaller?
<mcphail> Much more power efficient
<drpresident> do you think arm can get phased out as batteries get better?
<mcphail> I hope so. I have an ARM server, which is fairly open and works well. But most ARM devices are reliant on binary blobs or occult knowledge at some point. I hope ARM dies
<drpresident> I think ill get an x86 tablet and try to install ubuntu desktop on it, that would be satisfactory assuming I cant get ubuntu touch to work
<drpresident> or ill just carry around a mobile usb battery and my raspberry pi
<drpresident> with a monitor keyboard and mouse
<mcphail> Remember that some x86 tablets are locked down tight. You can't always unlock them to flash what you want
<drpresident> well shit, ill have to do some research ad be careful
<drpresident> that would be frustrating
<mcphail> Yes, use google first
<drpresident> I would think an x86 tablet would run similar to a laptop
<mcphail> not as far as I know. I think the provisions to unlock secure boot are not made on all tablets
<mcphail> Modern tech is rubbish
<drpresident> its made for stupid people to do stupid things and still work
<drpresident> are bq phones and tablets quality?
<mcphail> The bq phone I had was very basic, but did the job it needed to do (the e 4.5). That was a bottom-of-the-range device. No idea about their other hardware. I've never seen another bq device in real life
<drpresident> can you get them in the US?
<drpresident> it seems like they may only be available in europe
<mcphail> You couldn't buy the Ubuntu devices in the US, but I don't know if you can buy other bq devices there
<drpresident> ill have to do some research
<mcphail> Remember - most bq devices do not support Ubuntu touch. Only the one which shipped with Ubuntu have images
<mcphail> *ones
<drpresident> yeah, I wanna get the ubuntu tablet just to play with as a side device
<mcphail> Cool. Hope you like it :)
<drpresident> thanks me too
<drpresident> i gtg but thanks for your help~
<drpresident> !*
<mcphail> drpresident: my pleasure
#ubuntu-touch 2017-04-27
<Yak> Hello everybody, I have a big problem on my bq aquaris e4.5 : The scopes summarie is totally blank even when I reboot
<Yak> Is someone can help me with this problem ?
<wa16ur5> Hi all!
<wa16ur5> Can't install UT on nexus 5 via multirom manager
<wa16ur5> ???
<ferdie> hey guys
<wa16ur5> Hey
<wa16ur5> #ferdie hey!
#ubuntu-touch 2017-04-29
<Yash_> hiiiiiiiiii
<singAnewSong> if anyone is around to give some advice I would be very grateful... my system password isn't working any more
<singAnewSong> I am afraid if I try to fix it and it doesn't work I won't be able to get back into my pc
<singAnewSong> Im using linuxlite
<singAnewSong> I was reading that I can use recovery mode to fix it
<ttesst> hi
<ttesst> s there anyone here?
<chuck__> hi, I'm just here trying to figure out if I can put Ubuntu on  a couple of  Android phones I just bought
<chuck__> The phone is kinda no-name, but it uses the MKT6735 processor which seems to be in a lot of phones
<chuck__> Should I be in one of the othr rooms?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-04-30
<squinty> http://www.networkworld.com/article/3191867/open-source-tools/ubuntu-phone-security-updates-end-in-june-app-store-closing.html
<aclegg2011> hello?
<iain-g4sgx> Hi. I need some help. Running OTA-15 on Aquarias E4.5. I cannot get the bluetooth to pair with a parrot in the car. I cannot get it to 'forget' it either as the button is greyed out. Anyone any ideas how to fix this? The parrot works with all my other phones ok.
